# Knitting Tea Party - 30th March 2012



## FireballDave

Good morning/afternoon/evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11:00pm BST on Friday 30th March 2012 and time to start this weekend's Knitting Tea Party for fun and light inconsequential chatter over cakes and a cuppa.

Well the UK has leapt into Spring this week, I think more countries are coming on, and off, daylight saving this weekend. We've had clear blue skies, brilliant sunshine and record-breaking March temperatures. Of course, this being Britain, the temperatures are plummeting this weekend from 24degC/75degF to 12degC/54degF and overrnight frosts away from the city centres. The weather senses a holiday weekend coming, so it's back to cold and draughty!

Talking of the holiday weekend, Easter is only a week away, so it really is time to write those cards and get them in the post. My _Easter Egg_ cosy design is easy if you fancy giving someone special an egg cup and cosy as a gift, you've still time to make one or two. The Easter pattern is located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67593-1.html

This week I posted a motorbike-themed _Egg Cloak_ echoing the way race fans drape flags about their shoulders. With the first _MotoGP_ race of 2012 in Qatar on Easter Sunday, it might be the perfect gift for the petrolhead in your family. The design is at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-70886-1.html

and I also posted a general motorsports-themed napkin ring this week, located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-69803-1.html

Sunday is _All Fools Day_ so I thought I'd post a really simple fruit fool as a dessert this week. Something light to follow the promised receipt for my version of traditional steak and kidney pudding. If you ever wondered why specialist British restaurants specify twenty-four hours notice for steak and kidney pudding; all will become clear from the instructions, they're making it properly!

I hope you like my latest designs and this week's receipts.

Have a great weekend
Dave

*Steak and Kidney Pudding*
_Serves: 4_

*Ingredients:*

_For the pastry:_
8 oz (225g) self-raising flour
4 oz (115g) beef or vegetable suet
1/2 tsp baking powder
pinch salt
5 fl. oz (140ml) cold water

_For the Filling_ 
1 lb (450g) stewing beef (shin, flank, chuck or skirt)
6 oz (170g) ox kidney or 4 oz (115g) whole button mushrooms
2 tbs plain flour seasoned with salt and pepper
1 oz (25g) butter
2 oz (55g) mushrooms, roughly chopped
1 large onion, coarsely chopped
2 fl. oz (55ml) water

*Method:*

_For the pastry_
Sift the flour, baking powder and salt together, into a mixing bowl, add the suet and lightly toss together to combine.

Pour in the water and mix with a fork to a soft dough.

Turn two-thirds of the dough onto a floured board and roll it out to about 1/4" (0.5cm) thick and line a lightly-greased 1.5 pint (2 US pint/850ml) heat-proof pudding basin.

Roll out the remaining dough to make a lid.

_For the pudding:_

Dice steak and kidney, then toss in the seasoned flour.

Fry the steak and kidney briskly in hot butter until well-browned and sealed on the outside. Pour the water into the hot pan to de-glaze it and collect the juices from the meat.

Put the meat into the pastry-lined bowl, alternating with layers of chopped onion and mushroom. Pour in the water from the pan.

Moisten edges of the pastry, cover with the lid and press the edges together to seal.

Cover with buttered foil and allow a pleat for expansion.

Steam steadily for a minimum of four hours, replenishing the water as necessary.

_Note: Steak and kidney pudding tastes better the longer you cook it, if you can add another hour or so the cooking period, the flavour will be even richer._

*Rich Fruit Fool*
_Serves: 4_

*Ingredients:*
1 lb (450g) mixed soft fruits, strawberrierries, redcurrants, blakcurrants, strawberries, raspberries, blackberries etc. (fresh, frozen or bottled)
2 fl oz (55ml) water
6 oz (170g) sugar
10 fl. oz (285ml) fresh double cream (full fat) 
2 tbs (30ml) milk

_Decoration:_
1 oz chopped crystallised fruit or chopped nuts

*Method*
Place the fruit and water into a pan and stew gently over a moderate heat until tender. Lightly crush the fruits with a potato-masher.

Add the sugar and stir until it has completely dissolved in the juices. Remove from the heat and leave until completely cold.

Whip together the milk and cream until lightly stiff, then gently fold in the crushed fruit and juice. Spoon into sundae glasses and chill thoroughly.

Serve sprinkled with crystallised fruit or chopped nuts.

Enjoy!


----------



## NanaCaren

Sounds good. Will go good with a glass of wine.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Sounds good. Will go good with a glass of wine.


I've gone completely traditional this week. Having given steak and kidney pie last week, I thought I'd best put the pudding on the menu this week. It's really hearty fare, very easy to prepare, it just needs the very long cooking period.

Surprisingly, it originates from Sussex in the far South of the country, most people expect to be a Northern dish.

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch

My mouth is watering with such fond memories! Thanks, Dave! I'm wondering if anyone is the US has found packaged suet anywhere. Out here in the wild west, you have to locate a reasonably knowledgeable butcher (some think suet simply means hard fat) and special order it and then, of course, it comes in large chunks which you have to grate yourself. I usually several pounds at a time and freeze it--it is actually easier to grate frozen anyway.


----------



## britgirl

Hi there Dave,
I got to admit I thought steak and kidney pudding was from the North too. I really prefer the pie to the pudding myself. Had one whilst I was there and enjoyed it as much as usual. The fruit fool receipt sounds good too. I still haven't been grocery shopping since I got back as I had to go and babysit my granddaughter for two days when the au pair got sick, so it's just slim pickings around here at present. I have a big grocery shop planned for next week too. I brought a big stash of chocolate back with me, to enjoy once Easter is here. Unfortunately I didn't have room for any Easter eggs, just the regular family favourites like Double Deckers and Wispas.
We actually had rain here today. That was one thing I really missed whilst I was over in England, but I am not complaining although I am assuming you are preparing for the hosepipe ban, so I wish you do get some rain soon.
The weather has been so unusual everywhere it seems. My flight into Washington arrived over an hour early thanks to the lack of winds. Hard to believe I am saying that in March of all months.

Meant to mention a surprise offering at a carvery my brother and I went to. Pease pudding! I always have had that with ham, but the meat offered was beef and chicken. It was really good, complete with Yorkshire puddings, and you could go back for seconds on everything but the meat! Really couldn't complain though as two of us had the carvery for 10.98 pounds. 
Sue


----------



## Poledra65

Evening Dave and everybody. Receipts look great, especially the Fruit Fool, have to do that one for sure. 
Planning a nice quiet, drama free weekend, hopefully. 
DH is planning on going to the creek not far away tomorrow to fish and I'm going to sit in the yard and knit I think. 
It's not calling for rain this weekend so we'll see how it plays out. 
Hope everybody's enjoying their Friday evening/Saturday morning. 
I just made a batch of Snickerdoodles for DH's lunches for the next 2 weeks so that's out of the way. 
Sam, if you want the receipt just yell, but I think I've allready posted it in the past so you may already have it.
Trying to decide if I'm going to do Spaghetti or Shephards Pie for dinner tonight.


----------



## FireballDave

gingerwitch said:


> My mouth is watering with such fond memories! Thanks, Dave! I'm wondering if anyone is the US has found packaged suet anywhere. Out here in the wild west, you have to locate a reasonably knowledgeable butcher (some think suet simply means hard fat) and special order it and then, of course, it comes in large chunks which you have to grate yourself. I usually several pounds at a time and freeze it--it is actually easier to grate frozen anyway.


I must admit I use _Atora_ most of the time, I spent enough time skinning fresh suet at the kitchen table as a child to be pretty bored by the job! One house-keeper, along with my grandmother, viewed me as a handy scullion on nanny's day off!

Dave


----------



## sam07671

Wow this is pretty much the first time I have made it to the tea party and been like the 2nd or 3rd. I had a very exciteing week. New GS born on Monday. Been busy all week working and helping daughter out with hte other 3 of her kids getting them to school and taking her where she has to go since she cannot drive for a couple weeks. But all is good and everyone is happy.

Don't know what we are going to do for Easter this year. Course I do have to work in the morning until 3 pm. But have to go back in 2 other times to pass meds since the girl that relieves me is not med trained yet. Puts a damper on things since I am not getting paid for it. But I guess we can't have everything

Our weather was really nice and summery here in Michigan until the begining of this week. Temps dropped down from the 70's and 80's to the 40's. That kinda made me a bit happy though because my new GS could wear the outfit I made him to come home in. Now it can go back up in temp. Today it is cold and rainy and tonight we have a frost advisory for my area. GRRRRRR!!!!!!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Sandy

Hi everyone! Hope everyone had a good week. Mine was okay, the closer we get to spring vacation the worse the kids at school behave. We still have one more week to go. I think I might make the 1st page this week!


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good. Will go good with a glass of wine.
> 
> 
> 
> I've gone completely traditional this week. Having given steak and kidney pie last week, I thought I'd best put the pudding on the menu this week. It's really hearty fare, very easy to prepare, it just needs the very long cooking period.
> 
> Surprisingly, it originates from Sussex in the far South of the country, most people expect to be a Northern dish.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

This will be on the menu this coming week, while the teens are on holiday.


----------



## FireballDave

britgirl said:


> Hi there Dave,
> I got to admit I thought steak and kidney pudding was from the North too. I really prefer the pie to the pudding myself. Had one whilst I was there and enjoyed it as much as usual. The fruit fool receipt sounds good too. I still haven't been grocery shopping since I got back as I had to go and babysit my granddaughter for two days when the au pair got sick, so it's just slim pickings around here at present. I have a big grocery shop planned for next week too. I brought a big stash of chocolate back with me, to enjoy once Easter is here. Unfortunately I didn't have room for any Easter eggs, just the regular family favourites like Double Deckers and Wispas.
> We actually had rain here today. That was one thing I really missed whilst I was over in England, but I am not complaining although I am assuming you are preparing for the hosepipe ban, so I wish you do get some rain soon.
> The weather has been so unusual everywhere it seems. My flight into Washington arrived over an hour early thanks to the lack of winds. Hard to believe I am saying that in March of all months.
> 
> Meant to mention a surprise offering at a carvery my brother and I went to. Pease pudding! I always have had that with ham, but the meat offered was beef and chicken. It was really good, complete with Yorkshire puddings, and you could go back for seconds on everything but the meat! Really couldn't complain though as two of us had the carvery for 10.98 pounds.
> Sue


Hi Sue,

The carvery pubs are really good value at the moment, I hve three near where I live.

Steak and kidne pudding actually comes from the South Downs, it's a peasant dish, the long cooking period means yu can use the coarsest cuts of meat, the ones that were too low in quality to get a good price.

There has been a flurry of car-washing activity going on before the hose-pipe ban starts on Sunday, after that it's _bucket and sponge_ only!

Dave


----------



## martin keith

Happy Friday Dave and all, I missed all of last week so today I thought I would get a early start and not have to catch up


----------



## inishowen

Good evening all. I am going to be nervous all weekend as my son is getting married on Monday. Although the young couple tried to organise a stress free wedding, it seems to be impossible. Any tips to relieve stress would be gratefully received this weekend.


----------



## sam07671

inishowen said:


> Good evening all. I am going to be nervous all weekend as my son is getting married on Monday. Although the young couple tried to organise a stress free wedding, it seems to be impossible. Any tips to relieve stress would be gratefully received this weekend.


LOL!!!! I don't think there is really such a thing as a no stress wedding. Just have a couple good stiff drinks and smile alot. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> Evening Dave and everybody. Receipts look great, especially the Fruit Fool, have to do that one for sure.
> Planning a nice quiet, drama free weekend, hopefully.
> DH is planning on going to the creek not far away tomorrow to fish and I'm going to sit in the yard and knit I think.
> It's not calling for rain this weekend so we'll see how it plays out.
> Hope everybody's enjoying their Friday evening/Saturday morning.
> I just made a batch of Snickerdoodles for DH's lunches for the next 2 weeks so that's out of the way.
> Sam, if you want the receipt just yell, but I think I've allready posted it in the past so you may already have it.
> Trying to decide if I'm going to do Spaghetti or Shephards Pie for dinner tonight.


The fruit fool can be made with any fruit mix you like. If you freeze lots of fresh fruit during the Summer, by now there's only a little of each left, _The Lad_ calls it _Bottom of the Freezer Fool!_

By the way, Shepherd's Pie is Northern, it originates in Cumbria.

Dave


----------



## martin keith

I will be making the pie tomorrow, it sounds wonderful.


----------



## FireballDave

martin keith said:


> Happy Friday Dave and all, I missed all of last week so today I thought I would get a early start and not have to catch up


Good idea!

How are you?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

inishowen said:


> Good evening all. I am going to be nervous all weekend as my son is getting married on Monday. Although the young couple tried to organise a stress free wedding, it seems to be impossible. Any tips to relieve stress would be gratefully received this weekend.


Remember, it's the Bride's family who are traditionally responsible for the wedding, enjoy their frazzled expressions. You only have to worry about what everyone might learn about your son from the Best Man's speech!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

sam07671 said:


> Wow this is pretty much the first time I have made it to the tea party and been like the 2nd or 3rd. I had a very exciteing week. New GS born on Monday. Been busy all week working and helping daughter out with hte other 3 of her kids getting them to school and taking her where she has to go since she cannot drive for a couple weeks. But all is good and everyone is happy.
> 
> Don't know what we are going to do for Easter this year. Course I do have to work in the morning until 3 pm. But have to go back in 2 other times to pass meds since the girl that relieves me is not med trained yet. Puts a damper on things since I am not getting paid for it. But I guess we can't have everything
> 
> Our weather was really nice and summery here in Michigan until the begining of this week. Temps dropped down from the 70's and 80's to the 40's. That kinda made me a bit happy though because my new GS could wear the outfit I made him to come home in. Now it can go back up in temp. Today it is cold and rainy and tonight we have a frost advisory for my area. GRRRRRR!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.


Sounds like you're going to be kept busy, I'm sure you've a list of things to knit, should you get a chance to sit down for five minutes!

Dave


----------



## inishowen

FireballDave said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all. I am going to be nervous all weekend as my son is getting married on Monday. Although the young couple tried to organise a stress free wedding, it seems to be impossible. Any tips to relieve stress would be gratefully received this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, it's the Bride's family who are traditionally responsible for the wedding, enjoy their frazzled expressions. You only have to worry about what everyone might learn about your son from the Best Man's speech!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I knew you KP friends would inject a bit of humour! Hopefully the best man will behave, as he's my daughter's fiance. He has to keep on our right side.


----------



## dandylion

Happy Friday, Happy tea party, happy spring, Happy reading, happy knitting, and anything else you attempt this weekend. Love, dandy/sue


----------



## ginamarie12345

Speaking of the weather, it has been unseasonably warm for Michigan in the USA...the state that looks like a mitten surrounded by the Great Lakes. Our asparagus (vegetable) is up early and they are advertising on the news station for help in picking it, as they wait for migrants to pick it after the school season is over.... Do you get asparagus in Britain?


----------



## FireballDave

ginamarie12345 said:


> Speaking of the weather, it has been unseasonably warm for Michigan in the USA...the state that looks like a mitten surrounded by the Great Lakes. Our asparagus (vegetable) is up early and they are advertising on the news station for help in picking it, as they wait for migrants to pick it after the school season is over.... Do you get asparagus in Britain?


Oh yes, some areas are famouse for their asparagusit'll be a few weeks before the good stuff is a reasonable price in the markets.

They weather here looks chilly for the next week or so, but there are so many variables with our weather, we have had snow in May!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> Happy Friday, Happy tea party, happy spring, Happy reading, happy knitting, and anything else you attempt this weekend. Love, dandy/sue


Have a great weekend yourself, Sue

Dave


----------



## PatSam

I like your style!!



dandylion said:


> Happy Friday, Happy tea party, happy spring, Happy reading, happy knitting, and anything else you attempt this weekend. Love, dandy/sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
"Sam"


----------



## NanaCaren

gingerwitch said:


> My mouth is watering with such fond memories! Thanks, Dave! I'm wondering if anyone is the US has found packaged suet anywhere. Out here in the wild west, you have to locate a reasonably knowledgeable butcher (some think suet simply means hard fat) and special order it and then, of course, it comes in large chunks which you have to grate yourself. I usually several pounds at a time and freeze it--it is actually easier to grate frozen anyway.


I get mine from the butcher. He ginds it for me when I remember to ask. I have seen it in the stores between thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## siouxann

Good evening Everyone! Like Martin, I'm jumping in earlier so I can read the posts leisurely, and not in a frenzy. I shall be finishing an egg cosy this weekend. I've not used beads before in a knitted project, so this will be a new experience. 
Work is getting more and more...ah...interesting. They are deciding to only hire one new person if there are three who have left. That means we all end up doing at least two persons' work. I'm trying not to sound like I'm whining. I know that I am incredibly lucky to have a job, especially at my age. I liked the comments from last week about the so-called Golden years! Bette Davis said it best, "Old age ain't for sissies!"


----------



## Althea

Happy weekend, TPers. It's 10 a.m. Saturday in Adelaide and it looks like being a pleasant weekend in the mid-20sC (70sF). Our clocks move back an hour tonight, so an extra hour's sleep tomorrow, though I'll probably stay up an hour later tonight, so that will take care of that! Dave, I hope Britain gets lots of rain in April so that May will be a perfect month for my visit to "England's green and pleasant land". But whatever the weather brings, I know it will be great - I'm so looking forward to it!


----------



## martin keith

FireballDave said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday Dave and all, I missed all of last week so today I thought I would get a early start and not have to catch up
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea!
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I am well, still a lot of medical problems depression issues. I have to have a pity party from time to time oh poor pitful me. But that is a downer for everyone so I can have a great time here and learn a lot from all of your vast knowledge, I just sit in awe of your knowledge and talents. Sure hope you keep up the work you are doing here.
Blessings,
Martin


----------



## carol's gifts

Hi Everyone!! Dave where did the dartsland this week. I miss seeing -sometimes I dream about the places it landson. I am going to start looking up the ares and read about them through out the week. Fred and I have had a fairly quite week! It's about time. My cousin's husband Jimmy is still not doing well in the hospital. He wanted to go home , but became very sick again.Poor guy-he is a doer-thinking around doing all sorts of odd jobs that need to be done. 
the weather here has been on the cool side with days being a bit warmer. Today was overcast so I think it only got up to 52 degrees. I think it is suppose to be 38degrees tonight. Not much plan for the weekend except clean and sort out my craft room. Hope everyone enjoys their weekend and look foward to hearing from everyone. Dave did I read correctly-you are going to talk a bit about history? God Bless each and Everyone!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :wink: Martin Keith--hopefully you'll be able to send the blues on their way-keep reading the tea party through the weekend-I find it really brightens my day. I look foward to learning also, so many interesting topics and Kp friends. Hope this week is better for you!! :wink:


----------



## carol's gifts

Dave--that is a beautiful Easter egg cozy! Love the bright colors! Easter has always been my favorite religious holiday and time of year. It reminds me that no matter how ruff things get thru the year-Spring/Easter is coming! Just makes me happy to know life begins anew with the season!


----------



## dandylion

PatSam said:


> I like your style!!
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday, Happy tea party, happy spring, Happy reading, happy knitting, and anything else you attempt this weekend. Love, dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> "Sam"
Click to expand...

Thanks, but I'm beginning to doubt my sanity. I just bought a standard transmission, Mini Cooper, Goodman. I used to drive a standard transmission, but this is a 6 speed. dandy/sue


----------



## carol's gifts

inishowen-Hope the wedding goes very well. As the mother of the groom you can sit bak and just enjoy it! So many good times are missed if people get stressed out. It is an exciting time -pray happiness and many decades of anniversaries for the couple! :lol:


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Hi siouxann-Good to see you on so early. Just wanted to say hello! Yes, it is a blessing to have a job, so many people without work. I feel for the families that have lost their livelyhood. My DIL is still trying very hard to get work. she had worked 22 yrs and got laid off. Wehave to keep encouaging her to keep depression from setting in.she is having to go to a type of school that helps people find work. It's like a full time job only no pay!


----------



## Grandma Gail

Good evening Dave and everyone. It's been a foggy, misty day along the North Shore of Lake Superior. Usually the fog lifts in the a.m. but it hung low most of the day. It reminded me of how London is described in a lot of books. It was around 40F but supposed to jump up into the 60's tomorrow. The wet weather is welcome. With no snow to pack down summer growth, the fire danger has been high all winter. I don't ever remember regular high fire danger warnings in the winter before. Really a weird winter. 
The fruit fool sounds like a winner. I've got a birthday party coming up - be a good place to try it.
Recently the subject of clothes mysteriously shrinking while hanging in the closet was addressed. I believe I discovered the culprit when checking out Facebook earlier. Calories (noun) - Tiny creatures that live in your closet and sew your clothes a bit tighter every night. Unfortunately, no solution to the problem was offered.
Dave, I'm currently reading a Christopher Fowler mystery featuring the Peculiar Crime Unit. One of the old detectives is always offering bits of history about London and the UK. He reminds me of your offerings to us. If you are familiar with these books, can you tell me if his information is accurate? The Fowler books certainly make me chuckle.
I hope everyone has a peaceful week sipping tea and munching on scones.


----------



## PatSam

Have fun with that... I envy you the experience... I gave up driving 8 years ago after a stroke. Physically I could still drive but not sure what my reactions might be... Wouldn't want to endanger someone else, me or my car...



dandylion said:


> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your style!!
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday, Happy tea party, happy spring, Happy reading, happy knitting, and anything else you attempt this weekend. Love, dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> "Sam"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, but I'm beginning to doubt my sanity. I just bought a standard transmission, Mini Cooper, Goodman. I used to drive a standard transmission, but this is a 6 speed. dandy/sue
Click to expand...


----------



## dandylion

Well, please pray for me. Did I mention that I'm 70 yrs young? dandy sue

Pat/sam Have fun with that... I envy you the experience... I gave up driving 8 years ago after a stroke. Physically I could still drive but not sure what my reactions might be... Wouldn't want to endanger someone else, me or my car...



dandylion said:


> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your style!!
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday, Happy tea party, happy spring, Happy reading, happy knitting, and anything else you attempt this weekend. Love, dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> "Sam"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, but I'm beginning to doubt my sanity. I just bought a standard transmission, Mini Cooper, Goodman. I used to drive a standard transmission, but this is a 6 speed. dandy/sue
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## kac47874

sam07671 said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all. I am going to be nervous all weekend as my son is getting married on Monday. Although the young couple tried to organise a stress free wedding, it seems to be impossible. Any tips to relieve stress would be gratefully received this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!! I don't think there is really such a thing as a no stress wedding. Just have a couple good stiff drinks and smile alot. :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

amen to that :thumbup:


----------



## PatSam

I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> Hi Everyone!! Dave where did the dartsland this week. I miss seeing -sometimes I dream about the places it landson. I am going to start looking up the ares and read about them through out the week. Fred and I have had a fairly quite week! It's about time. My cousin's husband Jimmy is still not doing well in the hospital. He wanted to go home , but became very sick again.Poor guy-he is a doer-thinking around doing all sorts of odd jobs that need to be done.
> the weather here has been on the cool side with days being a bit warmer. Today was overcast so I think it only got up to 52 degrees. I think it is suppose to be 38degrees tonight. Not much plan for the weekend except clean and sort out my craft room. Hope everyone enjoys their weekend and look foward to hearing from everyone. Dave did I read correctly-you are going to talk a bit about history? God Bless each and Everyone!


I decided to hold off on the darts until all the clock changes have sorted themselves out, it was too complicated! We'll be thoroughly international next weekend though!

You know me, there's always a good chance of a story or two!

Sometimes we all need a weekend of 'nothing much', can't be on the go all the time!

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: Dandylion-Are Birthday Congrats in order ? Is this your birthday today?


----------



## wannabear

Dandy/Sue! Six gears! I'd like to see that. Please come back in a couple of weeks and tell us how it's been, how the gas is lasting, and whatever else. Knowledge is power. I think the Mini Coopers are cute.

Is all of Australia falling back on the clocks, or is that a divided thing? And New Zealand? I was very confused until I remembered you (folks in Adeleide) live on the OTHER side of the equator. Must be the wrong time of day for serious thought.

Is that even spelled right?


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :roll: Dave- How well I am learning that. The only problem is I find myself enjoying this sitting aound taking it easy too much!! When I worked two jobs I use to dream of a day I could do nothing! We'll look foward to traveling next weekend!


----------



## LadyRN49

Grandma Gail said:


> Good evening Dave and everyone. It's been a foggy, misty day along the North Shore of Lake Superior. Usually the fog lifts in the a.m. but it hung low most of the day. It reminded me of how London is described in a lot of books. It was around 40F but supposed to jump up into the 60's tomorrow. The wet weather is welcome. With no snow to pack down summer growth, the fire danger has been high all winter. I don't ever remember regular high fire danger warnings in the winter before. Really a weird winter.
> The fruit fool sounds like a winner. I've got a birthday party coming up - be a good place to try it.
> Recently the subject of clothes mysteriously shrinking while hanging in the closet was addressed. I believe I discovered the culprit when checking out
> Facebook earlier. Calories (noun) - Tiny creatures that live in your closet and sew your clothes a bit tighter every night. Unfortunately, no solution to the problem was offered.
> Dave, I'm currently reading a Christopher Fowler mystery featuring the Peculiar Crime Unit. One of the old detectives is always offering bits of history about London and the UK. He reminds me of your offerings to us. If you are familiar with these books, can you tell me if his information is accurate? The Fowler books certainly make me chuckle.
> I hope everyone has a peaceful week sipping tea and munching on scones.


I went to see about the Christopher Fowler mysteries. I read everything I can get my hands on. The cost for my Kindle was more than a paperback. I don't buy books when they are priced that way. I know Amazon doesn't care that I boycott those books but I bought the Kindle to save money.


----------



## martin keith

Thank you for your warm wishes.
Love and blessings
Martin


----------



## siouxann

I went to see about the Christopher Fowler mysteries. I read everything I can get my hands on. The cost for my Kindle was more than a paperback. I don't buy books when they are priced that way. I know Amazon doesn't care that I boycott those books but I bought the Kindle to save money.[/quote]

I love my kindle. It isn't the newest one, but it does what i want it to. I don't buy the books for it if they are more than paperbacks, either. Watch, though, and often you will find them on sale for as little as $.99. I get an e-mail from them every week or so listing the kindle books that are on sale. There is a way to borrow books, too, but I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## siouxann

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Hi siouxann-Good to see you on so early. Just wanted to say hello! Yes, it is a blessing to have a job, so many people without work. I feel for the families that have lost their livelyhood. My DIL is still trying very hard to get work. she had worked 22 yrs and got laid off. Wehave to keep encouaging her to keep depression from setting in.she is having to go to a type of school that helps people find work. It's like a full time job only no pay!


I certainly hope that she finds something soon! What type of work does she do? Does the school help with resume writing? 
It's good that you are all supportive of her in her search.


----------



## dandylion

You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue



PatSam said:


> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...


----------



## dandylion

In August, darlin'. But we can celebrate today if you wish. I'm game 



carol's gifts said:


> :roll: Dandylion-Are Birthday Congrats in order ? Is this your birthday today?


----------



## PatSam

Sounds good to me!!! Mines the 11th. What's yours?



dandylion said:


> You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...
Click to expand...


----------



## dandylion

August 9 for me. We'll have a good time  dandy/sue



PatSam said:


> Sounds good to me!!! Mines the 11th. What's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## KatyNora

dandylion said:


> August 9 for me. We'll have a good time  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!!! Mines the 11th. What's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oh dear, I must butt in and ask if I can join the party too. My birthday is August 13. Can't miss the opportunity to share with fellow KPers. Pretty please?


----------



## PatSam

Looking forward to it. Thank you for the nice conversation. I have followed the Tea Party since the beginning and enjoy it very much, but have only joined in a few times. I'm always quoting to my friends..."Oh, I read on the forum"... and proceed to expound on the wonderful camaraderie from people from around the world on a myriad of subjects... xoxo Pat/Sam



dandylion said:


> August 9 for me. We'll have a good time  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!!! Mines the 11th. What's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

martin keith said:


> Thank you for your warm wishes.
> Love and blessings
> Martin


Hugs from me to you. It is a difficult thing to keep a smile on one's face when faced with constant aches/pains and these interfer in what goes on with life as you want it to be. I know how hard it is sometimes. I give you full permission to join me out in the back beyond civilization, when there is a full moon so we can howl at it!! BTW, dont bring your knitting with you as we will go to the local cafe and indulge in some coffee and pie!


----------



## dandylion

My Dear KatyNora, don't you know that there is an open invitation to an August birthday celebration? My friends and relatives all get together in August for our community birthday party. It is gigantic!  The more the merrier dandy/sue



KatyNora said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> August 9 for me. We'll have a good time  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!!! Mines the 11th. What's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear, I must butt in and ask if I can join the party too. My birthday is August 13. Can't miss the opportunity to share with fellow KPers. Pretty please?
Click to expand...


----------



## jmai5421

siouxann said:


> I went to see about the Christopher Fowler mysteries. I read everything I can get my hands on. The cost for my Kindle was more than a paperback. I don't buy books when they are priced that way. I know Amazon doesn't care that I boycott those books but I bought the Kindle to save money.


I love my kindle. It isn't the newest one, but it does what i want it to. I don't buy the books for it if they are more than paperbacks, either. Watch, though, and often you will find them on sale for as little as $.99. I get an e-mail from them every week or so listing the kindle books that are on sale. There is a way to borrow books, too, but I haven't tried that yet.[/quote]
Does your library have a digital section? I have a Nook and bought it for that reason-free library books. Now the Kindle is compatible with the library so you can download books for two-three weeks depending on your librarys policy. I actually have access to the Phoenix Greater digital library(my granddaughters card), the Pikes Peak digital library(son's card),the Rochester Digital library(my card) and intend to get a card this summer in Grand Rapids which is connected to the Duluth Digital library. That should keep me busy while at the cabin this summer.


----------



## PatSam

Of Course! (My son... the one in the avatar is the 13th too and my DD is the 27th so we do quite a bit of celebrating in August). KatyNora I love your name... and I see you are from my neck of the woods. Where in Washington are you?
In case you didn't know Gresham (where I live) is a suburb of Portland. PatSam



KatyNora said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> August 9 for me. We'll have a good time  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!!! Mines the 11th. What's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear, I must butt in and ask if I can join the party too. My birthday is August 13. Can't miss the opportunity to share with fellow KPers. Pretty please?
Click to expand...


----------



## carol's gifts

Siouxann-She was an office manager, doing outgoing accts. payable, answering phones, mail as well as office manager duties-payroll,etc. The problem lies in that she used a caliculator all her work experience,the office had their own computer program, not requiring excel,spreadsheets, word,etc. so being from the ole school she has none of the skills for modern office, data entry, etc. this workplace school helps with how to interview, how to write resumes,conmmunications with reading classes-comprehension, algebra (how does one teach algebra in a crsh course is beyond me.) especially to someone who has absolutely no knowledge of algebra. That's the biggest challenge. Hopefully she'll get a job. She did have an interview last week at Lowe's. I find in the state of Illinois however the companies call you in for four-six interviews while they make a decision whether they really are going to hire you or not. Never seen this practice in any other state. Is this a common practice in other areas? Would appreciate any feed back about this.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: KatyNora--Jump right on in there. We welcome al l those KP's who like to talk, learn, laugh, cry, and just be a sounding block when needed!!


----------



## carol's gifts

Hi-SH Cooper--where are you. Pretty busy with Hunter I suppose. How is he? My friend with the australian shepherd is going to have to put his Harley down-he has cancer in the blood.Very sick last week.


----------



## NanaCaren

carol's gifts said:


> Siouxann-She was an office manager, doing outgoing accts. payable, answering phones, mail as well as office manager duties-payroll,etc. The problem lies in that she used a caliculator all her work experience,the office had their own computer program, not requiring excel,spreadsheets, word,etc. so being from the ole school she has none of the skills for modern office, data entry, etc. this workplace school helps with how to interview, how to write resumes,conmmunications with reading classes-comprehension, algebra (how does one teach algebra in a crsh course is beyond me.) especially to someone who has absolutely no knowledge of algebra. That's the biggest challenge. Hopefully she'll get a job. She did have an interview last week at Lowe's. I find in the state of Illinois however the companies call you in for four-six interviews while they make a decision whether they really are going to hire you or not. Never seen this practice in any other state. Is this a common practice in other areas? Would appreciate any feed back about this.


They did that to my daughter-in-law. Then sent her home and waited 4 days before they called her back. She was lucky enough to get the job. Happens like that all the time here.


----------



## DorisT

Dave, how will the water ban affect your garden? I'll do a rain dance for you if you like! :thumbup:


----------



## deescrafty

Congratulations on the new addition to yor family


----------



## pammie1234

Good evening, all. So glad that it is Friday and a new Tea Party has begun. Today was the last day of my long-term sub job. Now I'll just do a day here and there. I love it when I can choose whether I want to work or not. I do have 4 days already on the books

Tomorrow, my DD and I will be working on her resume and cover letter. I think this whole process is as hard on me as it is on her. The teachers at her school have been very supportive. In fact, they have all been very surprised. That at least makes her feel better. I just hope she gets something soon!

Watching the Mavs, and for the most part a dull game. At least until this 4th quarter. Now, it is getting exciting. Guess I'll check back later. I would hate to write something that I didn't mean to write because I'm paying more attention to the game!


----------



## DorisT

siouxann said:


> Good evening Everyone! Like Martin, I'm jumping in earlier so I can read the posts leisurely, and not in a frenzy. I shall be finishing an egg cosy this weekend. I've not used beads before in a knitted project, so this will be a new experience.
> Work is getting more and more...ah...interesting. They are deciding to only hire one new person if there are three who have left. That means we all end up doing at least two persons' work. I'm trying not to sound like I'm whining. I know that I am incredibly lucky to have a job, especially at my age. I liked the comments from last week about the so-called Golden years! Bette Davis said it best, "Old age ain't for sissies!"


Siouxann, there are only 8 hours in a work day. You can only do what you can do in those 8 hours. Now, if they want to pay you time and a half for overtime, then that's something else.

Bette Davis' quote really hit the nail on the head!

Tell you what, run out and buy a lottery ticket. The jackpot is up to $540 million. If you win, you'll never have to work again. :-D


----------



## Grandma Gail

siouxann said:


> I went to see about the Christopher Fowler mysteries. I read everything I can get my hands on. The cost for my Kindle was more than a paperback. I don't buy books when they are priced that way. I know Amazon doesn't care that I boycott those books but I bought the Kindle to save money.


I love my kindle. It isn't the newest one, but it does what i want it to. I don't buy the books for it if they are more than paperbacks, either. Watch, though, and often you will find them on sale for as little as $.99. I get an e-mail from them every week or so listing the kindle books that are on sale. There is a way to borrow books, too, but I haven't tried that yet.[/quote]

I like my Kindle, too. I haven't been to the library for a while because I like to have my own hardcover books. When I'm done with them, I have my two older grandchildren take what they want, then donate the rest to a public library whose director is good friend of my son. I finally went to the library on Tuesday and renewed my card so I can borrow books to my Kindle. It will be nice to borrow books on line saving time and money. But I still prefer to hold an actual book in my hands. Kindle offers free books daily. They send an e-mail offering free books for 24 hours. Some are ok, some not. I've picked up some interesting cook books that way.


----------



## DorisT

dandylion said:


> August 9 for me. We'll have a good time  dandy/sue


Sue, we're always finding similarities!! My Mom and my Grandma (on Dad's side) both had birthdays on August 9th!!


----------



## cmaliza

Speaking of pruning (from last week)....does anyone know how/when to prune a hydrangea bush? We have a beautiful one in Ohio...my SIL pruned it one year...no blooms the next. They have been beautiful...want them to be so again!
Happy weekend all! My bro & SIL just walked in...gotta' go be familial!
Carol (IL)


----------



## RookieRetiree

FireballDave said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all. I am going to be nervous all weekend as my son is getting married on Monday. Although the young couple tried to organise a stress free wedding, it seems to be impossible. Any tips to relieve stress would be gratefully received this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, it's the Bride's family who are traditionally responsible for the wedding, enjoy their frazzled expressions. You only have to worry about what everyone might learn about your son from the Best Man's speech!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Just remember that by the time the ceremony and festivities begin, it's too late to do anything about the outcomes, so just sit back and enjoy!!!

Our son's best man was his best friend who just happened to live across the street from us so at the time of the wedding, I reminded him that I also had nearly 30 years of memories of the two of them.....he kept the toast fairly benign.


----------



## RookieRetiree

FireballDave said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this is pretty much the first time I have made it to the tea party and been like the 2nd or 3rd. I had a very exciteing week. New GS born on Monday. Been busy all week working and helping daughter out with hte other 3 of her kids getting them to school and taking her where she has to go since she cannot drive for a couple weeks. But all is good and everyone is happy.
> 
> Don't know what we are going to do for Easter this year. Course I do have to work in the morning until 3 pm. But have to go back in 2 other times to pass meds since the girl that relieves me is not med trained yet. Puts a damper on things since I am not getting paid for it. But I guess we can't have everything
> 
> Our weather was really nice and summery here in Michigan until the begining of this week. Temps dropped down from the 70's and 80's to the 40's. That kinda made me a bit happy though because my new GS could wear the outfit I made him to come home in. Now it can go back up in temp. Today it is cold and rainy and tonight we have a frost advisory for my area. GRRRRRR!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're going to be kept busy, I'm sure you've a list of things to knit, should you get a chance to sit down for five minutes!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Our weather in Illinois has been rather strange also - record breaking number of consecutive days of 80 degree weather and then come a storm and a frost warning....guess the gardening will have to wait until later.


----------



## dandylion

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> August 9 for me. We'll have a good time  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, we're always finding similarities!! My Mom and my Grandma (on Dad's side) both had birthdays on August 9th!!
Click to expand...

Oh, Oh, Here we go with the reincarnation again. Too weird!! LOLOLOL Sue.


----------



## gingerwitch

cmaliza said:


> Speaking of pruning (from last week)....does anyone know how/when to prune a hydrangea bush? We have a beautiful one in Ohio...my SIL pruned it one year...no blooms the next. They have been beautiful...want them to be so again!
> Happy weekend all! My bro & SIL just walked in...gotta' go be familial!
> Carol (IL)


Hydrangeas can be tricky. There are several different species but I'm assuming you're talking about H. macrophylla, the big mophead or lacecap types, which are the most readily available and popular. They should be pruned in early or mid spring after you see the new buds emerge. Cut off the old dried flower heads back to the first bud or pair of buds. That will maximize flowering. If you need to renovate prune, cut off no more than one third of the oldest shoots annually, which will leave some of the younger wood to produce flowers.


----------



## wannabear

My second daughter's grandfather died on the day she was born. That girl and the one left at home have the same birthday, but it's nine years of difference. My family is Lutheran one side and Freewill Baptist the other, and that ended up with staying at home on Sunday morning. However, everybody was interested in that 'one has gone on, another has come in' deal. Lutheran church reincarnation?


----------



## 81brighteyes

Hello to all the TPers. Another Friday night here in Texas and finished knitting for the evening and now it's "party time" yippee!!! Tomorrow we are to get a high temperature of 86! So far above average for ths time of year. Next week is to be a wee bit cooler. We don't want to see 90's until August, but they will be here by the end of May no doubt. Do hope all of you who have not been feeling up to par will be feeling fine very shortly and those without jobs will be blessed with just the right one very soon as well. Don't wish for winning the lottery. On "20 20" (t.v. program) they were interviewing some of the people who have won the lottery in the past years and many could attest to the fact that their lives not only did not improve, but they became worse because of so many problems with being a winner. I guess there is always a trade-off with anything. May you all have a relaxing weekend, as much as possible.


----------



## 81brighteyes

RookieRetiree said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all. I am going to be nervous all weekend as my son is getting married on Monday. Although the young couple tried to organise a stress free wedding, it seems to be impossible. Any tips to relieve stress would be gratefully received this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, it's the Bride's family who are traditionally responsible for the wedding, enjoy their frazzled expressions. You only have to worry about what everyone might learn about your son from the Best Man's speech!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember that by the time the ceremony and festivities begin, it's too late to do anything about the outcomes, so just sit back and enjoy!!!
> 
> Our son's best man was his best friend who just happened to live across the street from us so at the time of the wedding, I reminded him that I also had nearly 30 years of memories of the two of them.....he kept the toast fairly benign.
Click to expand...

That will make him think more than once of what he should or should not say!!!


----------



## mjs

Grandma Gail said:


> Good evening Dave and everyone. It's been a foggy, misty day along the North Shore of Lake Superior. Usually the fog lifts in the a.m. but it hung low most of the day. It reminded me of how London is described in a lot of books. It was around 40F but supposed to jump up into the 60's tomorrow. The wet weather is welcome. With no snow to pack down summer growth, the fire danger has been high all winter. I don't ever remember regular high fire danger warnings in the winter before. Really a weird winter.
> The fruit fool sounds like a winner. I've got a birthday party coming up - be a good place to try it.
> Recently the subject of clothes mysteriously shrinking while hanging in the closet was addressed. I believe I discovered the culprit when checking out Facebook earlier. Calories (noun) - Tiny creatures that live in your closet and sew your clothes a bit tighter every night. Unfortunately, no solution to the problem was offered.
> Dave, I'm currently reading a Christopher Fowler mystery featuring the Peculiar Crime Unit. One of the old detectives is always offering bits of history about London and the UK. He reminds me of your offerings to us. If you are familiar with these books, can you tell me if his information is accurate? The Fowler books certainly make me chuckle.
> I hope everyone has a peaceful week sipping tea and munching on scones.


I think this is the one who wrote Water room? A truly kind of bizarre book but interesting about the tunnels. The college here had a semester in England of civil engineering students and when I told them about the book they got it. I don't know if it ended up providing any information.


----------



## mjs

PatSam said:


> Looking forward to it. Thank you for the nice conversation. I have followed the Tea Party since the beginning and enjoy it very much, but have only joined in a few times. I'm always quoting to my friends..."Oh, I read on the forum"... and proceed to expound on the wonderful camaraderie from people from around the world on a myriad of subjects... xoxo Pat/Sam
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> August 9 for me. We'll have a good time  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!!! Mines the 11th. What's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I think the people I know are getting tired of hearing about "my knitting forum".


----------



## Southern Gal

ginamarie12345 said:


> Speaking of the weather, it has been unseasonably warm for Michigan in the USA...the state that looks like a mitten surrounded by the Great Lakes. Our asparagus (vegetable) is up early and they are advertising on the news station for help in picking it, as they wait for migrants to pick it after the school season is over.... Do you get asparagus in Britain?


oh, you make my mouth water with talk of fresh asparagus, i love the stuff. i love it steamed or grilled. yummo, i would pick my weight in it and try to freeze it so i could take out some and enjoy it along. ;-)


----------



## Poledra65

mjs said:


> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it. Thank you for the nice conversation. I have followed the Tea Party since the beginning and enjoy it very much, but have only joined in a few times. I'm always quoting to my friends..."Oh, I read on the forum"... and proceed to expound on the wonderful camaraderie from people from around the world on a myriad of subjects... xoxo Pat/Sam
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> August 9 for me. We'll have a good time  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!!! Mines the 11th. What's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the people I know are getting tired of hearing about "my knitting forum".
Click to expand...

Lol!, my friends too, I love this place.


----------



## carol's gifts

Mine also; I find myself telling them what a great place it is. They just look at me like I'm crazy, but I don't mind-I LOVE THE TEA PARTY and all my friends both local and internationally!! Great Fun, Great Laughs, Great Knowledge, Great Food, and most of all Great Knitting! :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Sandy

siouxann said:


> I went to see about the Christopher Fowler mysteries. I read everything I can get my hands on. The cost for my Kindle was more than a paperback. I don't buy books when they are priced that way. I know Amazon doesn't care that I boycott those books but I bought the Kindle to save money.


I love my kindle. It isn't the newest one, but it does what i want it to. I don't buy the books for it if they are more than paperbacks, either. Watch, though, and often you will find them on sale for as little as $.99. I get an e-mail from them every week or so listing the kindle books that are on sale. There is a way to borrow books, too, but I haven't tried that yet.[/quote]

You can always try your local library. They have all kinds of book formats available. I don't have a kindle, I can't justify the cost (not as if it was yarn ha ha). I would like to have an I-pad (can;t justify that either). Maybe I'll win the lottery and then I can justify everything!


----------



## iamsam

On "20 20" (t.v. program) they were interviewing some of the people who have won the lottery in the past years and many could attest to the fact that their lives not only did not improve, but they became worse because of so many problems with being a winner. I guess there is always a trade-off with anything. May you all have a relaxing weekend, as much as possible.[/quote]

if i had my druthers - if my life is full of problems i think i would rather have the problems living in luxury then being poor and miserable.

sam


----------



## Southern Gal

today has been a great day. this wk, not so much, been down all wk with a virus, i know i am on the mend cause this morn, i could stand to smell and drink a cup of coffee. i lost 6.6# this wk, I am trying to work on the weight via WW. but this was not how i would have chosen to do it. but i did eat supper and so now i am planning to get some pork chops out and thaw and put on the grill tomorrow. i just stepped outside with maddi so she can do her bussiness, and as we live a couple blks from a bakery, the smell is so wonderful and someone is grilling something, so i took my behind back inside, it was so intoxicating to smell it. everyone have a great wkend. and happy t party. i think tomorrow, i am going to drag my paints outside and sit in the sun and paint some. yep, i feel good


----------



## Sandy

thewren said:


> On "20 20" (t.v. program) they were interviewing some of the people who have won the lottery in the past years and many could attest to the fact that their lives not only did not improve, but they became worse because of so many problems with being a winner. I guess there is always a trade-off with anything. May you all have a relaxing weekend, as much as possible.


if i had my druthers - if my life is full of problems i think i would rather have the problems living in luxury then being poor and miserable.

sam[/quote]

I'm with you Sam! I've had the poor side now I would like to try the rich side for a while. I would love to do some traveling. Just think I could book a cruise for one of our tea parties and bring us all face to face! Wouldn't that be grand!


----------



## loriekennedy

the recipes sound good!!


----------



## KatyNora

dandylion said:


> My Dear KatyNora, don't you know that there is an open invitation to an August birthday celebration? My friends and relatives all get together in August for our community birthday party. It is gigantic!  The more the merrier dandy/sue





PatSam said:


> Of Course! (My son... the one in the avatar is the 13th too and my DD is the 27th so we do quite a bit of celebrating in August). KatyNora I love your name... and I see you are from my neck of the woods. Where in Washington are you?
> In case you didn't know Gresham (where I live) is a suburb of Portland. PatSam


Thank you, ladies. PatSam, maybe we'd better see if we can get Sue to come here for the birthday party. Not wanting to upset your family plans, Sue, but I've been to Indiana in August. Definitely hot! And humid!! We Northwesterners tend to melt in that sort of weather, don't we, PatSam? Perhaps I can tempt you both with the news that here on the west side of Puget Sound, a ferry ride away from Seattle, we have at least five LYS within easy driving distance. :-D

Thank you for the kind words about my name. I've always rather liked it. My full name is Kathleen Nora - Dad was in a particularly Irish mood when I was born, apparently. Yes, I have been to Gresham a couple of times and, coincidentally, one of my sisters just recently moved to northeast Portland. I know her guest room is still pretty full of boxes to unpack, but maybe I can manage a road trip later on. Want to join us, Sue? I'll bet we could all find somewhere to spend our birthday money!


----------



## kac47874

dandylion said:


> You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...
Click to expand...

My birthday is August 9th as well!!!

Kathy


----------



## deescrafty

The company I worked for folded in 2008, the recession hit them and that was that. And I was in my 50's, had worked as a recreation therapist which isn't really in demand currently. So I went to one of those schools paid by unemployment, and now have worked as an insurance coder and biller for two years . I too had to fight the depression and get out there, even with my bad back. So tell her it can happen, just have faith. I am thinking good thoughts for her.


----------



## deescrafty

I'm an August too, but I believe in stretching it out! Party, dandylion!


----------



## deescrafty

thewren said:


> On "20 20" (t.v. program) they were interviewing some of the people who have won the lottery in the past years and many could attest to the fact that their lives not only did not improve, but they became worse because of so many problems with being a winner. I guess there is always a trade-off with anything. May you all have a relaxing weekend, as much as possible.


if i had my druthers - if my life is full of problems i think i would rather have the problems living in luxury then being poor and miserable.

sam[/quote]t

Me too, Sam! I bought my ticket


----------



## deescrafty

kac47874 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My birthday is August 9th as well!!!
> 
> Kathy
Click to expand...

Mine's the 7th!


----------



## deescrafty

I just took my new granddaughter out to buy a party dress and her first set of little heels. She's been invited to her first quincinera,and she's very excited. Since she'll be 15 in two months I thought the small heels would be ok; it will be her first "grown-up party. She looks so beautiful in her dress. It was fun to shop for a girl for a change. I only have a son, and he had a son. This granddaughter is his wife's, and she just came to live with me at the beginning of the school year. I will have to learn to braid hair!


----------



## Needleme

inishowen said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all. I am going to be nervous all weekend as my son is getting married on Monday. Although the young couple tried to organise a stress free wedding, it seems to be impossible. Any tips to relieve stress would be gratefully received this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, it's the Bride's family who are traditionally responsible for the wedding, enjoy their frazzled expressions. You only have to worry about what everyone might learn about your son from the Best Man's speech!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you KP friends would inject a bit of humour! Hopefully the best man will behave, as he's my daughter's fiance. He has to keep on our right side.
Click to expand...

Happy for you! Hope it's a beautiful day for all!


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: deescrafty-Thanks I will tell her my friends on the forum are pulling for her.


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: deescrafty-what is a guincinera? Never have heard that word.


----------



## FireballDave

According to the news, some lucky person (or persons) has won the US$540M jackpot. I hope it brings them happiness and joy. With that kind of money, they really can do whatsoever they want, if there's anything left after the medical bill for shock! As the saying goes:

_Money may not make you happy, but at least you can suffer in comfort!_

I coud suffer quite comfortably in a small castle on the Cote d'Azure!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Good evening, all. So glad that it is Friday and a new Tea Party has begun. Today was the last day of my long-term sub job. Now I'll just do a day here and there. I love it when I can choose whether I want to work or not. I do have 4 days already on the books
> 
> Tomorrow, my DD and I will be working on her resume and cover letter. I think this whole process is as hard on me as it is on her. The teachers at her school have been very supportive. In fact, they have all been very surprised. That at least makes her feel better. I just hope she gets something soon!
> 
> Watching the Mavs, and for the most part a dull game. At least until this 4th quarter. Now, it is getting exciting. Guess I'll check back later. I would hate to write something that I didn't mean to write because I'm paying more attention to the game!


I like limiting things to a couple of lectures per week, I'm far too busy to work!

Hope your daughter is successful, it sounds as though she has a lot going for her.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> My second daughter's grandfather died on the day she was born. That girl and the one left at home have the same birthday, but it's nine years of difference. My family is Lutheran one side and Freewill Baptist the other, and that ended up with staying at home on Sunday morning. However, everybody was interested in that 'one has gone on, another has come in' deal. Lutheran church reincarnation?


I'm told by an astrologer friend, there is a strong tendency for this to happen with those born under the sign of Scorpio, so it's in more than one culture.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

loriekennedy said:


> the recipes sound good!!


They're both very straightforward _British Classics_ and I've made them many times. The secret is to keep them simple and not add too many extra flavours, just use good ingredients.

Hope you enjoy them
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Grandma Gail said:


> Good evening Dave and everyone. It's been a foggy, misty day along the North Shore of Lake Superior. Usually the fog lifts in the a.m. but it hung low most of the day. It reminded me of how London is described in a lot of books. It was around 40F but supposed to jump up into the 60's tomorrow. The wet weather is welcome. With no snow to pack down summer growth, the fire danger has been high all winter. I don't ever remember regular high fire danger warnings in the winter before. Really a weird winter.
> The fruit fool sounds like a winner. I've got a birthday party coming up - be a good place to try it.
> Recently the subject of clothes mysteriously shrinking while hanging in the closet was addressed. I believe I discovered the culprit when checking out Facebook earlier. Calories (noun) - Tiny creatures that live in your closet and sew your clothes a bit tighter every night. Unfortunately, no solution to the problem was offered.
> Dave, I'm currently reading a Christopher Fowler mystery featuring the Peculiar Crime Unit. One of the old detectives is always offering bits of history about London and the UK. He reminds me of your offerings to us. If you are familiar with these books, can you tell me if his information is accurate? The Fowler books certainly make me chuckle.
> I hope everyone has a peaceful week sipping tea and munching on scones.


Christopher Fowler is a real lover of London, he was born in Greenwich. He spends most of his time wandering around the city, picking up old stories and legends which he works into his books. His anecotes about London are all real stories, any city that's been going for over two thousand years has lots of stories; as to how true some of the stories actually are, well let's say a few of them may have been embellished slightly over the centuries!

He's quite highly regarded for his knowledge of both London and its authors and playrights, he also writes a column for a naitional broadsheet, which accounts for his lively journalistic style.

Dave


----------



## Dori Sage

Evening or good morning fellow Tea Party KPers. It is 12:40 a.m. here in So Cal by the beach. It has been cold and cloudy all week. Tomorrow it is supposed to rain. I guess we are getting the cold weather the rest of the country has missed. Tomorrow is supposed to be in the hi 50s. Here in So Cal that is cold because our houses are not that well insulated. 

Been trying to knit a new throw - started and frogged 3 times. After 6 rows of garter stitch, once I start the pattern - which is a modified feather and fan - I end up with the wrong amount of stitches and since the yarn is a boucle, it is hard for me to see to frog the one row. Oh well,tomorrow I'll try a lifeline for the first time. And hope to get the pattern right.

time for bed - see you all in the a.m.


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> Dave--that is a beautiful Easter egg cozy! Love the bright colors! Easter has always been my favorite religious holiday and time of year. It reminds me that no matter how ruff things get thru the year-Spring/Easter is coming! Just makes me happy to know life begins anew with the season!


Thnk you. I wanted to combine thre freshness of Spring colours with a traditional design. I hope you have a thoroughly enjoyable Easter.

Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u

Good Evening Dave and my wonderful Tea Party friends. Martin I keep you in my prayers that you will feel better. Bright eyes the same with you.
Sam how are your puppies? I went looking for their pictures but couldn't find them 
I'm workiing on a crochet pineapple cross plus the Sashay shaws and some baby outfits to change off so it's not too boring. I hope everyone will have a great weekend and do fun things. Take care until we chat again.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> On "20 20" (t.v. program) they were interviewing some of the people who have won the lottery in the past years and many could attest to the fact that their lives not only did not improve, but they became worse because of so many problems with being a winner. I guess there is always a trade-off with anything. May you all have a relaxing weekend, as much as possible.


if i had my druthers - if my life is full of problems i think i would rather have the problems living in luxury then being poor and miserable.

sam[/quote]

There is an island with a castle on it that I'd buy. I fell in love with the castle years ago.


----------



## FireballDave

Dori Sage said:


> Evening or good morning fellow Tea Party KPers. It is 12:40 a.m. here in So Cal by the beach. It has been cold and cloudy all week. Tomorrow it is supposed to rain. I guess we are getting the cold weather the rest of the country has missed. Tomorrow is supposed to be in the hi 50s. Here in So Cal that is cold because our houses are not that well insulated.
> 
> Been trying to knit a new throw - started and frogged 3 times. After 6 rows of garter stitch, once I start the pattern - which is a modified feather and fan - I end up with the wrong amount of stitches and since the yarn is a boucle, it is hard for me to see to frog the one row. Oh well,tomorrow I'll try a lifeline for the first time. And hope to get the pattern right.
> 
> time for bed - see you all in the a.m.


Good luck with the throw. I love the way boucle yarn looks and feels when it's finished, not so keen on working with it though! I hope the lifeline works, I've never tried using one, I'd be interested to know how you get on with it; hopefully you won't need it of course!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning everyone. Ekkkk !!!!! There is snow on the deck. Not much but, snow just the same. My poor currant bushes, their leaves are already started after such a mild winter.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning everyone. Ekkkk !!!!! There is snow on the deck. Not much but, snow just the same. My poor currant bushes, their leaves are already started after such a mild winter.


There's always a risk of snow, it's still very early in the year, I hope it does no more than slow them down a little. Back to seasonal averages in the UK, it's very dull and overcast here, a very big change from the last few days!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. Ekkkk !!!!! There is snow on the deck. Not much but, snow just the same. My poor currant bushes, their leaves are already started after such a mild winter.
> 
> 
> 
> There's always a risk of snow, it's still very early in the year, I hope it does no more than slow them down a little. Back to seasonal averages in the UK, it's very dull and overcast here, a very big change from the last few days!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I'm not as worried about the bigger bushes. I started some clippings from them in the fall. Several of them had leaves as well. They are to be gifts for my sisters a long with sage bushes. We had snow on mother's day one year. 
It's still dark here, 4:45 am. Hopefully you will get some much needed rain soon. I'm catching up on KP and TP before the grandsons get up. They are ready to go when they wake up.


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> Dave, how will the water ban affect your garden? I'll do a rain dance for you if you like! :thumbup:


I've got lots of mature shrubs, so they'll be all right, also the area I live has natural springs, so there's a lot of underground water. I don't mind spending an hour or so on a Summer evening with a watering can, it's more effective to water individual plants directly anyway.

UK weather is notoriously unpredictable, the Jet Stream is directly overhead so it only takes a slight movement to bring us a heatwave or a deluge. There's a lot of water in the Atlantic and that's where most of our weather originates. Now they've put the hose-pipe ban in place, we're probably in for record rainfall!

Dave


----------



## KateB

dandylion said:


> My Dear KatyNora, don't you know that there is an open invitation to an August birthday celebration? My friends and relatives all get together in August for our community birthday party. It is gigantic!  The more the merrier dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> August 9 for me. We'll have a good time  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!!! Mines the 11th. What's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear, I must butt in and ask if I can join the party too. My birthday is August 13. Can't miss the opportunity to share with fellow KPers. Pretty please?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Can I start the September birthday celebrations or shall I just join in early with you? :lol: I'll hit the big 6-0 on 4/9/12.


----------



## fibertrix

Yes New Zealand changes the clocks this weekend too. I am really looking forward to the lie in because today DH and I spent six hours scrub cutting (chopping down gorse)and I'm knackered as we say. I'll miss the long evenings though. already I'm getting grumpy about having to turn the lights on to cook the evening meal. (on a coal range). 
And on a plus side, we had a cold snap a few days ago, time to get out my winter clothes and my trousers hadn't shrunk in the wardrobe!


----------



## FireballDave

fibertrix said:


> Yes New Zealand changes the clocks this weekend too. I am really looking forward to the lie in because today DH and I spent six hours scrub cutting (chopping down gorse)and I'm knackered as we say. I'll miss the long evenings though. already I'm getting grumpy about having to turn the lights on to cook the evening meal. (on a coal range).
> And on a plus side, we had a cold snap a few days ago, time to get out my winter clothes and my trousers hadn't shrunk in the wardrobe!


You must have been nice to your trousers and made them comfortable in the wardrobe!

Dave


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning Dave it is 4:12 am in beautiful Southern California and we are supposed to get some light rain. Having company today from out of town and so we are busy getting a luncheon together for 7 of us. Got to get to Pilates class by 5:00 am and get the house in order. Your recipes as always sound delicious!


----------



## DorisT

Sandy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> On "20 20" (t.v. program) they were interviewing some of the people who have won the lottery in the past years and many could attest to the fact that their lives not only did not improve, but they became worse because of so many problems with being a winner. I guess there is always a trade-off with anything. May you all have a relaxing weekend, as much as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> if i had my druthers - if my life is full of problems i think i would rather have the problems living in luxury then being poor and miserable.
> 
> sam
Click to expand...

I'm with you Sam! I've had the poor side now I would like to try the rich side for a while. I would love to do some traveling. Just think I could book a cruise for one of our tea parties and bring us all face to face! Wouldn't that be grand![/quote]

Gee, if we had won, I was planning to take all of us out to dinner. Your plans are grander.  Unfortunately, we didn't win!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning everyone. Ekkkk !!!!! There is snow on the deck. Not much but, snow just the same. My poor currant bushes, their leaves are already started after such a mild winter.


Sorry to hear of the snow fall, I guess it was just too early in the year to hold the mild weather.
I think I have won a small prize in the lotto draw, it ended up at 26 million, someone has got it, but not me!!!


----------



## pug retirement

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: deescrafty-what is a guincinera? Never have heard that word.


Carol a quincinera . Is a special party that girls have when they turn 15. They are given a tiara, and a scepter by the grandparents or the godparents. The scepter represents the responsiblities she has of being a woman. and the crown I;m sorry I have forgotten. People of a certain nationality do this.


----------



## siouxann

Good morning All! A chilly, cloudy day with rain predicted. There was a lucky winner of the lottery, $640 million, sold in Baltimore. I had two tickets, and will check them later on to see if they have a couple of dollars on them. I doubt it, though, as my luck doesn't run towards monetary riches.


----------



## DorisT

Good morning, all! It's 51F here in Northern VA. Supposed to go up to 69 later on, with thundershowers. I've been up since about 5:30. Would you believe it's mostly because of an itchy toe? I was weeding a flower bed the other day and I think somehow something bit me. How it got inside my shoe I'll never know! I know it's not poison ivy. I've used everything I have in the medicine cabinet for itchiness, but it keeps right on itching. Anyone have a remedy?

Does anyone else get Wowbrary from their local library? I receive the newsletter every Sat. AM - it has a list of each new book that was purchased by the County library system in the past week. I'm sure other library systems use it. I look forward to it. It's so easy to read the reviews, find out more about the book, and decide if I want to put a Hold on it. I find myself reserving so many books, though, that there isn't enough time to read them all.

DH is playing cribbage all day today with his club so I'll be spending the day doing some advance prep for meals for tomorrow and later in the week. Going to try your dessert receipt, Dave.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. Ekkkk !!!!! There is snow on the deck. Not much but, snow just the same. My poor currant bushes, their leaves are already started after such a mild winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear of the snow fall, I guess it was just too early in the year to hold the mild weather.
> I think I have won a small prize in the lotto draw, it ended up at 26 million, someone has got it, but not me!!!
Click to expand...

I figured we still had some cold weather. It is still snowing. I didn't win either.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> On "20 20" (t.v. program) they were interviewing some of the people who have won the lottery in the past years and many could attest to the fact that their lives not only did not improve, but they became worse because of so many problems with being a winner. I guess there is always a trade-off with anything. May you all have a relaxing weekend, as much as possible.


if i had my druthers - if my life is full of problems i think i would rather have the problems living in luxury then being poor and miserable.

sam[/quote]

I think I may have won 26 dollars on ours! got to wait till later in the day when the website opens! We have our time change in a couple of hours, I did not know it was coming this weekend, but am glad I will be putting the rubbish out in daylight for a few more weeks.

How are those big puppies of yours, Sam?!!! Hope their master, is keeping well.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. Ekkkk !!!!! There is snow on the deck. Not much but, snow just the same. My poor currant bushes, their leaves are already started after such a mild winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear of the snow fall, I guess it was just too early in the year to hold the mild weather.
> I think I have won a small prize in the lotto draw, it ended up at 26 million, someone has got it, but not me!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured we still had some cold weather. It is still snowing. I didn't win either.
Click to expand...

It is a mild 20C in my room, I am off to make some 'peasant bread' for myself- we were treated to pizza yesterday. I ordered prawn, bacon and feta- it appealed to my taste buds.


----------



## kac47874

siouxann said:


> Good morning All! A chilly, cloudy day with rain predicted. There was a lucky winner of the lottery, $640 million, sold in Baltimore. I had two tickets, and will check them later on to see if they have a couple of dollars on them. I doubt it, though, as my luck doesn't run towards monetary riches.


My luck runs............away!

Kathy :shock:


----------



## sam07671

FireballDave said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this is pretty much the first time I have made it to the tea party and been like the 2nd or 3rd. I had a very exciteing week. New GS born on Monday. Been busy all week working and helping daughter out with hte other 3 of her kids getting them to school and taking her where she has to go since she cannot drive for a couple weeks. But all is good and everyone is happy.
> 
> Don't know what we are going to do for Easter this year. Course I do have to work in the morning until 3 pm. But have to go back in 2 other times to pass meds since the girl that relieves me is not med trained yet. Puts a damper on things since I am not getting paid for it. But I guess we can't have everything
> 
> Our weather was really nice and summery here in Michigan until the begining of this week. Temps dropped down from the 70's and 80's to the 40's. That kinda made me a bit happy though because my new GS could wear the outfit I made him to come home in. Now it can go back up in temp. Today it is cold and rainy and tonight we have a frost advisory for my area. GRRRRRR!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're going to be kept busy, I'm sure you've a list of things to knit, should you get a chance to sit down for five minutes!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Ya Dave things are quite busy here for sure. It is funnhy but I have a better chance to bea ble to knit when I am at work than at home latley. I do Direct Care for 2 men and it seems I have better luck at work to knit than at home. LOL!!!!! Making somebaby things for mybest friends baby that is due in July. Won't know what the baby is until it is born. I have ripped out the blanket 3 times. Last night (day off) started it all over again. Hopefully it is a go with it this time. :roll:


----------



## Marianne818

KatyNora said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> August 9 for me. We'll have a good time  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!!! Mines the 11th. What's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear, I must butt in and ask if I can join the party too. My birthday is August 13. Can't miss the opportunity to share with fellow KPers. Pretty please?
Click to expand...

Well let's make it a real shindig!!! Mine is the 18th!!


----------



## inishowen

carol's gifts said:


> inishowen-Hope the wedding goes very well. As the mother of the groom you can sit bak and just enjoy it! So many good times are missed if people get stressed out. It is an exciting time -pray happiness and many decades of anniversaries for the couple! :lol:


Thanks Carol. I know the brides mother has had a lot to do. She's invited us for tea the evening before the wedding, which is a little crazy! My son works in a bank and they presented him with £500 which was collected from everyone. He was really moved. I told him that people thought well of him, and now he believes me!


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. Ekkkk !!!!! There is snow on the deck. Not much but, snow just the same. My poor currant bushes, their leaves are already started after such a mild winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear of the snow fall, I guess it was just too early in the year to hold the mild weather.
> I think I have won a small prize in the lotto draw, it ended up at 26 million, someone has got it, but not me!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured we still had some cold weather. It is still snowing. I didn't win either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a mild 20C in my room, I am off to make some 'peasant bread' for myself- we were treated to pizza yesterday. I ordered prawn, bacon and feta- it appealed to my taste buds.
Click to expand...

The pizza sounds good.


----------



## Laura3720

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. Ekkkk !!!!! There is snow on the deck. Not much but, snow just the same. My poor currant bushes, their leaves are already started after such a mild winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear of the snow fall, I guess it was just too early in the year to hold the mild weather.
> I think I have won a small prize in the lotto draw, it ended up at 26 million, someone has got it, but not me!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured we still had some cold weather. It is still snowing. I didn't win either.
Click to expand...

Good morning all from NYC! I had one of those work weeks when NOTHING WORKED!!! (sigh) I'm ready to rest up and start a new and better one! On top of the work woes, I put my hybiscus plant out on the patio after 3 or 4 days in a row of mild to down-right hot weather. I had nursed it through the winter with a grow light, locking it in my son's room so the cats wouldn't eat the leaves, and it had gorgeous red flowers on it. Well, we had a cold snap this week and I came home to find most of the leaves withered, dried out and hanging down. I've had it in for a few days, pruned it a bit and watered it a bit. It think it may live. Whew, tough week!


----------



## NanaCaren

Laura3720 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. Ekkkk !!!!! There is snow on the deck. Not much but, snow just the same. My poor currant bushes, their leaves are already started after such a mild winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear of the snow fall, I guess it was just too early in the year to hold the mild weather.
> I think I have won a small prize in the lotto draw, it ended up at 26 million, someone has got it, but not me!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured we still had some cold weather. It is still snowing. I didn't win either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning all from NYC! I had one of those work weeks when NOTHING WORKED!!! (sigh) I'm ready to rest up and start a new and better one! On top of the work woes, I put my hybiscus plant out on the patio after 3 or 4 days in a row of mild to down-right hot weather. I had nursed it through the winter with a grow light, locking it in my son's room so the cats wouldn't eat the leaves, and it had gorgeous red flowers on it. Well, we had a cold snap this week and I came home to find most of the leaves withered, dried out and hanging down. I've had it in for a few days, pruned it a bit and watered it a bit. It think it may live. Whew, tough week!
Click to expand...

I hope the hibiscus survives. I have two hibiscus that I'm babying through the winter. I'm glad I didn't put it out.


----------



## SHCooper

Dreary morning in central Pennsylvania, USA. The storm door lost a few more hinges in the wind of the past week and so it has been disconnected. Gunner (the dog who impaled himself on a stick early this month) is fully recovered and full of energy, wanting to go in and out and in and out and.... all day long. Without the screen door in place he has discovered that he can sometimes get the house door to unlatch by putting enough weight on it. Then I have to hurry close the door before the cat (Plato) gets out or other creatures (squirrels, groundhogs, skunks, etc.) decide to come in. Country life!


----------



## SHCooper

We have a county-wide (about 12 communities) knit/crochet event coming in May. All the prayer shawl groups will meet at a local college for a day and make pocket prayer shawls for a PA National Guard unit that is to be deployed later this year. We are working on them in advance as well. It is easy to find cross and 'fish' patterns but I guess I'll have to be creative if I want to fashion any with symbols for other than Christian pocket shawls. I have made a few "plain" patterned pocket shawls but I think I want to try a Star of David. I never knitted from charts before but I think I can figure that pattern out for myself and manage to knit it. Any other ideas??? I am trying to keep them quite small --- about 3" x 5" max.


----------



## 5mmdpns

wannabear said:


> My second daughter's grandfather died on the day she was born. That girl and the one left at home have the same birthday, but it's nine years of difference. My family is Lutheran one side and Freewill Baptist the other, and that ended up with staying at home on Sunday morning. However, everybody was interested in that 'one has gone on, another has come in' deal. Lutheran church reincarnation?


It is called the circle of life. Someone dies, another is born. It really has nothing at all to do with reincarnation. It is like that with every form of life as we know it. Lutheran has also nothing to do with it.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sandy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> On "20 20" (t.v. program) they were interviewing some of the people who have won the lottery in the past years and many could attest to the fact that their lives not only did not improve, but they became worse because of so many problems with being a winner. I guess there is always a trade-off with anything. May you all have a relaxing weekend, as much as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> if i had my druthers - if my life is full of problems i think i would rather have the problems living in luxury then being poor and miserable.
> 
> Now you are talking my language!!!! yep Sam, a pocket full of money would be nice!!
> sam
Click to expand...

I'm with you Sam! I've had the poor side now I would like to try the rich side for a while. I would love to do some traveling. Just think I could book a cruise for one of our tea parties and bring us all face to face! Wouldn't that be grand![/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns

deescrafty said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> On "20 20" (t.v. program) they were interviewing some of the people who have won the lottery in the past years and many could attest to the fact that their lives not only did not improve, but they became worse because of so many problems with being a winner. I guess there is always a trade-off with anything. May you all have a relaxing weekend, as much as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> if i had my druthers - if my life is full of problems i think i would rather have the problems living in luxury then being poor and miserable.
> 
> sam
Click to expand...

t

Me too, Sam! I bought my ticket[/quote]

I guess there was only one winning ticket for the big one and that was bought in Maryland.


----------



## wannabear

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> My second daughter's grandfather died on the day she was born. That girl and the one left at home have the same birthday, but it's nine years of difference. My family is Lutheran one side and Freewill Baptist the other, and that ended up with staying at home on Sunday morning. However, everybody was interested in that 'one has gone on, another has come in' deal. Lutheran church reincarnation?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm told by an astrologer friend, there is a strong tendency for this to happen with those born under the sign of Scorpio, so it's in more than one culture.Dave
Click to expand...

I'm a Scorpio.

When I got up this morning, I thought of you, Dave, because we are having the nicest slow and gentle rain possible. It was not forecast. Wish I could send it along to you since you need it so badly. Birds are singing, trees are blooming, and all is well.

You folks have been discussing another mystery writer, and I'm getting behind in reading due to this website. I learn a lot while I'm here, though, and I'm happy. I feel that I have friends here. Even so I'm going to be looking for that writer today, in the library or the used books online.


----------



## siouxann

SHCooper, you can use counted cross stitch charts to design knitted patterns. There are several books that show religious designs for other religions, including Islam, Judaism, Hinduism, etc. your library may have the books, or you can look on-line.


----------



## NanaCaren

Brunch today.


----------



## wannabear

5mmdpns said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> My second daughter's grandfather died on the day she was born. That girl and the one left at home have the same birthday, but it's nine years of difference. My family is Lutheran one side and Freewill Baptist the other, and that ended up with staying at home on Sunday morning. However, everybody was interested in that 'one has gone on, another has come in' deal. Lutheran church reincarnation?
> 
> 
> 
> It is called the circle of life. Someone dies, another is born. It really has nothing at all to do with reincarnation. It is like that with every form of life as we know it. Lutheran has also nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...

Oh, and a Disney movie too. Even better.


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren, that looks delicious!!!! Save me a slice please :wink:


----------



## margewhaples

Good morning to all: I cannot yet tell the weather as the sun has not yet dawned. It is 0630 and not a breath of light yet so probably cold and overcast all day. I hope that I can get some washing done as everything I own is in the wash. I awoke this morning with "wry neck" and blurry eyes and could barely read the posts between the two. If I was close enough to see the print I was jabbed with pain leaning into the computer. My glasses were no help. Don[t know whats with that except that I was without my medicines for 1/2 of the week due to snafu between the doc and the pharmacy. I am goint to try a different one. Have to get one that delivers as no transportation. One more episode of the chronicles of Hobo. He now only goes out front for short perios of time( afraid I will leave him) and rightly so. He is eating, still vomits occasionally but the spasms seem more limited to the period just after eating. Soon as things there settle down I will begin training him to "come" on command. When he gets that lesson he will have more confidence. All is well, projects proceeing.
Dori: My sympathies with feather and fan as I have the better part of several weeks now on various variations, my only suggestion is that on pattern row- keep counting repeatedly through the row with regard to yok1 sequence and K2tog sequences as there frequently seems to be a tendency to count improperly. Soom patterns have flaws in the counting also so before beginning co I check to see how many stitches are required to complete pattern somehow often wrong. By counting I was able to overcome. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Needleme

Good morning, all! Lots of talk of weather this weekend. Rain expected in my neck of the woods in California-- still haven't completely dried out from last time. Makes it easier to pull up the weeds which are growing like crazy since we have rain, then super sunny weather-- 
Getting ready for my training run-- I am up to nine miles today! The big day is May 5 and 13.2 miles. Knitting is coming along-- got a set of Knit Picks needles and love them. I finished the baby shower favors (washcloths) and picked up a WIP blanket to finish up. Loom knitting a few 49'er and Giants baby hats for my niece's baby-- daddy is a big San Francisco sports fan. Not sure what my big cooking adventure will be today-- I need to clear out the fridge and see what I have! Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> NanaCaren, that looks delicious!!!! Save me a slice please :wink:


Thank you. I'll wrap it up for you. :wink:


----------



## Marianne818

I have been catching up on all the forum post for the last 3 days, I have been helping a friend move it has been an emotional time for her (divorce is never easy). I have mainly been there for support but can unload some boxes and do simple things while the others do the back breaking carrying boxes and furniture and such. Looks like we will be doing a bit more today also. My son has been a trooper and has taken excellent care of Mom while I am away from the house. Has been a good break but am ready for the day to day routine once again for sure! A good home-cooked meal will be a welcome treat also, hopefully will be able to do that tomorrow. Sending all my friends on here wishes for a wonderful weekend, find joy in everything you do! 
Marianne


----------



## jmai5421

Caren Brunch looks delicious, much better than my oatmeal. I will be right over. I have some fresh fruit. I will bring that.


----------



## Poledra65

Marge, so glad Hobo is steadily doing better, poor little guy, I'm with him, stay close to your human. 
NanaCaren, that does look delishes, you know Sam is going to ask for the reciept. lol... Hint hint 
It's looks like it's going to be a fairly nice sunny day here, they are saying 86F, I could wait just a month or 2 more before we get those temps, I was loving the 70's but, so goes life in the south. 
Can't complain, it could always be worse. 
Hope everyone is having a wonderful whatever, wherever. 
Now that I'm caught up, I think I'll go get another cup of coffee and finish my 5th coffee cozy. 
See you all in a couple hours.


----------



## Strawberry4u

NanaCaren said:


> Brunch today.


That looks sooooo yummy.


----------



## siouxann

NanaCaren, I'll be right over! Can I bring the mimosas?


----------



## jmai5421

siouxann said:


> NanaCaren, I'll be right over! Can I bring the mimosas?


siouxann what are mimosas? I looked in my pocket dictionary and it said a herb, a tree, a bush with spikes of white and pink flowers grown in warm climates..


----------



## NanaCaren

jmai5421 said:


> Caren Brunch looks delicious, much better than my oatmeal. I will be right over. I have some fresh fruit. I will bring that.


Fresh fruit will be perfect with it. We also made candied kumquats this morning.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Marge, so glad Hobo is steadily doing better, poor little guy, I'm with him, stay close to your human.
> NanaCaren, that does look delishes, you know Sam is going to ask for the reciept. lol... Hint hint
> It's looks like it's going to be a fairly nice sunny day here, they are saying 86F, I could wait just a month or 2 more before we get those temps, I was loving the 70's but, so goes life in the south.
> Can't complain, it could always be worse.
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful whatever, wherever.
> Now that I'm caught up, I think I'll go get another cup of coffee and finish my 5th coffee cozy.
> See you all in a couple hours.


This is Ben's Breakfast Pizza.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68132-45.html#1251275


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Brunch today.


Tempting!


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> NanaCaren, I'll be right over! Can I bring the mimosas?


Yes please :thumbup:

NanaCaren wrote:
Brunch today.

That looks sooooo yummy.

Strawberry4u

Thank you


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> Tempting!
Click to expand...

I made plenty of extra. There will be cocktails too.


----------



## siouxann

jmai5421 said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren, I'll be right over! Can I bring the mimosas?
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann what are mimosas? I looked in my pocket dictionary and it said a herb, a tree, a bush with spikes of white and pink flowers grown in warm climates..
Click to expand...

It is a wonderful breakfast or brunch drink of orange juice and champagne or other sparkling wine. Dave has another name for it which i can't remember right now. I think it was invented in a hotel/bar in France.


----------



## Silverowl

In England we call them Bucksfizz.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  Strawberry4u-LIkewise-hope you get those projects finished. I'm sure they are going to be lovely. Isn't it great when you can see the beauty of your handiwork? Have a great weekend. My DDIL is from Las Vegas. I think Hendersonville or Prad (spelling) someting like that.


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren, I'll be right over! Can I bring the mimosas?
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann what are mimosas? I looked in my pocket dictionary and it said a herb, a tree, a bush with spikes of white and pink flowers grown in warm climates..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a wonderful breakfast or brunch drink of orange juice and champagne or other sparkling wine. Dave has another name for it which i can't remember right now. I think it was invented in a hotel/bar in France.
Click to expand...

The original drink is _Buck's Fizz_, first served in 1921 at Buck's Club in London. The French name, _Mimosa_, was given to the drink when it was first served in Paris in 1925. Under the strict rules of the _Academie Francaise_, all English words are removed from the French language on a decennial linguistic cleansing cycle.

Dave


----------



## siouxann

Mea culpa! Thanks for the correction - My memory is almost non-existent these days.

Are they STILL eliminating English words??


----------



## 5mmdpns

wannabear said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> My second daughter's grandfather died on the day she was born. That girl and the one left at home have the same birthday, but it's nine years of difference. My family is Lutheran one side and Freewill Baptist the other, and that ended up with staying at home on Sunday morning. However, everybody was interested in that 'one has gone on, another has come in' deal. Lutheran church reincarnation?
> 
> 
> 
> It is called the circle of life. Someone dies, another is born. It really has nothing at all to do with reincarnation. It is like that with every form of life as we know it. Lutheran has also nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, and a Disney movie too. Even better.
Click to expand...

I just love it when Elton John sings the Circle of Life for the Lion King. He has such a unique voice. He is a special person whose songs touch so many lives. Loved it when he wrote and sang for Princess Diana's funeral.  
Disney has sure put out its share of cute movies!


----------



## 81brighteyes

thewren said:


> On "20 20" (t.v. program) they were interviewing some of the people who have won the lottery in the past years and many could attest to the fact that their lives not only did not improve, but they became worse because of so many problems with being a winner. I guess there is always a trade-off with anything. May you all have a relaxing weekend, as much as possible.


if i had my druthers - if my life is full of problems i think i would rather have the problems living in luxury then being poor and miserable.
I never thought about that!!! However, some of them even had their lives threatened and some family members won't even talk with them anymore. Sad. 
sam[/quote]


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: :thumbup: Southern Gal--That sounds like a great idea. I know what you mean about the weight. Think of it this way-you can smell the aroma wihtout gaining any wt or calories. Let the aroma satisfy--if only I could resist the temptation. I had lost 40 lbs, and think I have put 25 back on having to stay inside with my husband alot. Time for that later, but I am trying to adjust. Need to start back on my inside walking with the guy from the Biggest Loser-Bob. He has a really good video, and I can do it without too much stree on my knees. Good luck-great loss even though you were sick. Hope you are feeling much better. I always wanted to paint; my 12yr old DGD is very interested in drawing with pencil. She's getting really good.


----------



## 81brighteyes

81brighteyes said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> On "20 20" (t.v. program) they were interviewing some of the people who have won the lottery in the past years and many could attest to the fact that their lives not only did not improve, but they became worse because of so many problems with being a winner. I guess there is always a trade-off with anything. May you all have a relaxing weekend, as much as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> if i had my druthers - if my life is full of problems i think i would rather have the problems living in luxury then being poor and miserable.
> I never thought about that!!! However, some of them even had their lives threatened and some family members won't even talk with them anymore. Sad.
> sam
Click to expand...

[/quote]
Sorry, I didn't post my reply correctly. The quote: "If I had my druthers, etc.", was from Sam and the rest is from me.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> Tempting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made plenty of extra. There will be cocktails too.
Click to expand...

You sure know what boys like!

Just wait till Master Ben starts mixing cocktails, he'll probably be very inventive with them too!

Dave


----------



## tidepools

One of my daughters lives in the Seattle area. When I visit, we have a day or two to hit all the local knitting shops - what an absolute time in heaven.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  NanaCaren--Oh if we just had the energy of the young! I guess some do. I get up and do my computer reading before my husband gets up. It's so quiet sometimes he gets up and thinks I am not here. He has to have someone with him at all times. I do have a lady come twice a week for my free time to do errands, etc. or he goes with me. I got up this morning and there wer four wild turkeys in our yard.I was able to get some good pictures in spite of our litle dog barking at them. They were there last evening also. There is a creek that runs behind our condo. Two were big Tom Turkeys with their tails spread out. If I can ever figure outhow to send pictures on here I will. Have a beuatiful day and hope you don't get much snow. It is still cool and over cast here. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> Tempting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made plenty of extra. There will be cocktails too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure know what boys like!
> 
> Just wait till Master Ben starts mixing cocktails, he'll probably be very inventive with them too!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

 

Ben already likes to mix drinks, just no alcohol.


----------



## carol's gifts

:thumbup: :lol: pugretirement-thanks for the info. That sounds like a nice thing to do no matter what nationality you are. Does this originate from the latin, or spanish heritage? Looking at the word and then applying the definiton makes me think this. I like the idea. My granddaughter turns 15 next January. I think I will plan to do this for her 15 birthday. :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> Mea culpa! Thanks for the correction - My memory is almost non-existent these days.
> 
> Are they STILL eliminating English words??


Oh yes, hilariously so!

There are a couple of terms they haven't managed to get rid of, _Le Weekend_ and _Le Sandwich_ drive them nuts! However, they did manage to re-name the toasted cheese and ham sandwich _croque-monsieur_ quite successfully, how could it ever be anything other than, _Mr. Crunch?_

Dave


----------



## 81brighteyes

NanaCaren: Oh, you started eating before I arrived. Is my chair still available? Ohhhhh, that looks so delicious.


----------



## NanaCaren

81brighteyes said:


> NanaCaren: Oh, you started eating before I arrived. Is my chair still available? Ohhhhh, that looks so delicious.


It sure is. I always have lots of chairs.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: inishowen-The idea for a tea the evenign before sounds like a destrssing time just to sit , and relax, take a breather, and be ready for the next day. sometimes i find myself hving to do that by taking time to be still and read. That was really nice of the gift for your son from his coworkers. It' s nice to have good friends-right KP's? Best wishes to you all. :thumbup:


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Marianne818- Good morning to you there in Georgia. How is your son? Hope he is still on the mends. How is Ga weather today. Haven't turned the TV on yet. i hardly watch it anymore since I got my new computer at Christmas. Hope you have a day you can go outside and enjoy the fresh mountain air.


----------



## 81brighteyes

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mea culpa! Thanks for the correction - My memory is almost non-existent these days.
> 
> Are they STILL eliminating English words??
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, hilariously so!
> 
> There are a couple of terms they haven't managed to get rid of, _Le Weekend_ and _Le Sandwich_ drive them nuts! However, they did manage to re-name the toasted cheese and ham sandwich _croque-monsieur_ quite successfully, how could it ever be anything other than, _Mr. Crunch?_
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I never knew about this and do you know why they have been eliminating the English words?


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  Laura2720- Good Morning back to you. I see you are from New York. I have always wanted to go to New York City and the surrounding ares;however i have not been able to do so yet. I am such a history buff, prehaps when you have some extra time you could tell us about the Bronx-good stuff. We tend to hear the bad, but I am sure the Bronx is deeply seeded with lots of interesting history. Sorry about the plant. Unfortunately I do not have a green thumb, so I;m no help. i have a Christmas Catcus that I'm trying to keep alive. I tink I am going to have to change the soil in it. Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## FireballDave

81brighteyes said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mea culpa! Thanks for the correction - My memory is almost non-existent these days.
> 
> Are they STILL eliminating English words??
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, hilariously so!
> 
> There are a couple of terms they haven't managed to get rid of, _Le Weekend_ and _Le Sandwich_ drive them nuts! However, they did manage to re-name the toasted cheese and ham sandwich _croque-monsieur_ quite successfully, how could it ever be anything other than, _Mr. Crunch?_
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never knew about this and do you know why they have been eliminating the English words?
Click to expand...

England and France have been merrily sniping at each other across the English Channel, or _La Manche_ as they prefer to call it, for centuries; after all the practice we've had, we're both expert at it!

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: :lol: What a wonderful project to do for the troops. They need all the encourage they can get.Glad to hear Hunter is going full blast. It is so nice to live in the country-even with the extra animals;(except the skunk of course). i guess they get a bad wrap :-( but I don't want to be around when they spray!!! Have a great weekend, and enjo that country air-so clean and fresh.


----------



## wannabear

NanaCaren said:


> Ben already likes to mix drinks, just no alcohol.


Thanks so much for providing the link to the recipe, which I did not put into Evernote at the time. It really looks good!


----------



## carol's gifts

:thumbup: 5mmdpns--I am with you. I think that would be super. If only I could afford the cruise. I don't play lottery, so I can't look foward to winning. Nothing against those who play; I guess it stems from when I was in my 220's and got taken by a con artist at a small carnival along the road in Texas. so I won' t even take chances at throwing darts at balloons!! Isn't that funny or weird?? Have a blessed weekend.


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben already likes to mix drinks, just no alcohol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for providing the link to the recipe, which I did not put into Evernote at the time. It really looks good!
Click to expand...

You are welcome


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:   :wink: NanaCaren--Can I come?Please! Please! Please! That looks delicious.


----------



## NanaCaren

carol's gifts said:


> :lol:   :wink: NanaCaren--Can I come?Please! Please! Please! That looks delicious.


You sure can the more the merrier.


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben already likes to mix drinks, just no alcohol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for providing the link to the recipe, which I did not put into Evernote at the time. It really looks good!
Click to expand...

It went very well with the Formula One last week!

Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree

Laura3720 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. Ekkkk !!!!! There is snow on the deck. Not much but, snow just the same. My poor currant bushes, their leaves are already started after such a mild winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear of the snow fall, I guess it was just too early in the year to hold the mild weather.
> I think I have won a small prize in the lotto draw, it ended up at 26 million, someone has got it, but not me!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured we still had some cold weather. It is still snowing. I didn't win either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning all from NYC! I had one of those work weeks when NOTHING WORKED!!! (sigh) I'm ready to rest up and start a new and better one! On top of the work woes, I put my hybiscus plant out on the patio after 3 or 4 days in a row of mild to down-right hot weather. I had nursed it through the winter with a grow light, locking it in my son's room so the cats wouldn't eat the leaves, and it had gorgeous red flowers on it. Well, we had a cold snap this week and I came home to find most of the leaves withered, dried out and hanging down. I've had it in for a few days, pruned it a bit and watered it a bit. It think it may live. Whew, tough week!
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Laura3720 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. Ekkkk !!!!! There is snow on the deck. Not much but, snow just the same. My poor currant bushes, their leaves are already started after such a mild winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear of the snow fall, I guess it was just too early in the year to hold the mild weather.
> I think I have won a small prize in the lotto draw, it ended up at 26 million, someone has got it, but not me!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured we still had some cold weather. It is still snowing. I didn't win either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning all from NYC! I had one of those work weeks when NOTHING WORKED!!! (sigh) I'm ready to rest up and start a new and better one! On top of the work woes, I put my hybiscus plant out on the patio after 3 or 4 days in a row of mild to down-right hot weather. I had nursed it through the winter with a grow light, locking it in my son's room so the cats wouldn't eat the leaves, and it had gorgeous red flowers on it. Well, we had a cold snap this week and I came home to find most of the leaves withered, dried out and hanging down. I've had it in for a few days, pruned it a bit and watered it a bit. It think it may live. Whew, tough week!
Click to expand...


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: margewharples--Good morning! Glad to hear HOBO is still a great friend and comfort for you. Is there something you can give him before he eats to prepare his stomach for food. i have to give my D meds before he eats due to long standing stomach issues. You know animals are where most of our modern medical information comes from, so there maybe something you could give him. Of course that would mean a trip to a good vet.My DIL when they got their german shepherd as a puppy,had to take to vet due to not gaining weight. he's on special food and is doing fine now, but it did cost them.They don't have any children, so Shadow is their child. Good luck with Hobo.


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> Brunch today.


Yummy looking - I'll keep an eye out as I go through the rest of the postings to see if the recipe is here somewhere --- sure hope so! Never mind - now I know it's Ben's recipe. I need to make it in hte round cake pan like that the next time.....it's so beautiful!


----------



## DorisT

NanaCaren said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren, that does look delishes, you know Sam is going to ask for the reciept. lol... Hint hint /quote]
> 
> This is Ben's Breakfast Pizza.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68132-45.html#1251275
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I recognized it!
Click to expand...


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Needleme--Good luck with the run! Wish I could but knees won't let me. I have a friend in Georgia who runs and has his children into running. They do really well. It has become a family thing with them-great bonding time. i like the challenge of it-my challenge at the present time is to keep up with all the freinds here on the Tea Party and KP. Have a beautiful weekend. :-D


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Poledra65--Do you have a pattern for the coffee cozy-that's something I may can use. It is small enough I may can get by with making those, without my hand being bothered too much. Have a super good weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

FireballDave said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mea culpa! Thanks for the correction - My memory is almost non-existent these days.
> 
> Are they STILL eliminating English words??
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, hilariously so!
> 
> There are a couple of terms they haven't managed to get rid of, _Le Weekend_ and _Le Sandwich_ drive them nuts! However, they did manage to re-name the toasted cheese and ham sandwich _croque-monsieur_ quite successfully, how could it ever be anything other than, _Mr. Crunch?_
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never knew about this and do you know why they have been eliminating the English words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> England and France have been merrily sniping at each other across the English Channel, or _La Manche_ as they prefer to call it, for centuries; after all the practice we've had, we're both expert at it!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Probably on a much different scale, but we had "friendly" state wars between Iowa and Minnesota - I was from near the border in Iowa so we heard all the snipes as Dave calls them...I can only imagine them country wide!


----------



## pug retirement

carol's gifts said:


> :thumbup: :lol: pugretirement-thanks for the info. That sounds like a nice thing to do no matter what nationality you are. Does this originate from the latin, or spanish heritage? Looking at the word and then applying the definiton makes me think this. I like the idea. My granddaughter turns 15 next January. I think I will plan to do this for her 15 birthday. :thumbup:


I have heard that its Spanish, but I could be wrong. She will look very pretty in her outfit. The high heels are a good idea. As this is her first grown up party.


----------



## carol's gifts

siouxann-since I don't drink I could still make it with general ale-not the same-but close! Sounds like a refreshing finish to a good meal! :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> siouxann-since I don't drink I could still make it with general ale-not the same-but close! Sounds like a refreshing finish to a good meal! :thumbup:


A well-known brand of non-alcoholic sparkling grape juice has a dry variety, it mixes well with orange juice.

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

:?: Dave--would you be so kind and explain-decinnal linguist cleansing cycle. I know it deals with language. What was the pupose behind this? It sounds like someone did not like anything dealing with english. Thanks for any history you can share on this subject. By the way have a joy filled weekend . :wink:


----------



## carol's gifts

Dave-Funny!!!  :lol:


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Thanks Dave! Never look for this-but I will now.


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :?: Dave--would you be so kind and explain-decinnal linguist cleansing cycle. I know it deals with language. What was the pupose behind this? It sounds like someone did not like anything dealing with english. Thanks for any history you can share on this subject. By the way have a joy filled weekend . :wink:


_L'Academie Francaise_ is a committee of forty academics who are the custodians of the French language and dedicated to eliminating and expunging any and all 'impurities'. It was set up in 1635 by Cardinal Richelieu, suppressed by their little experiment in democracy, then reinstated by Napoleon.

For many years it tried to preserve the language in a kind of _academic aspic_, but new discoveries and inventions rendered this an impossibilty. They now examine each new phenomenon and dream up a suitable French name for it, it's great fun watching their linguistic contortions. It'd be much easier for them, if they followed the English system and simply appropriated any useful words they came across; but following our example is the last thing they'd ever do!

Dave


----------



## dandylion

I'm with you, Sam. If I had a choice, I'd choose rich over poor. I get along, but I'd much rather have it easy enough to know I could always meet all of my needs.  dandy/sue



thewren said:


> On "20 20" (t.v. program) they were interviewing some of the people who have won the lottery in the past years and many could attest to the fact that their lives not only did not improve, but they became worse because of so many problems with being a winner. I guess there is always a trade-off with anything. May you all have a relaxing weekend, as much as possible.


if i had my druthers - if my life is full of problems i think i would rather have the problems living in luxury then being poor and miserable.

sam[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

SHCooper said:


> We have a county-wide (about 12 communities) knit/crochet event coming in May. All the prayer shawl groups will meet at a local college for a day and make pocket prayer shawls for a PA National Guard unit that is to be deployed later this year. We are working on them in advance as well. It is easy to find cross and 'fish' patterns but I guess I'll have to be creative if I want to fashion any with symbols for other than Christian pocket shawls. I have made a few "plain" patterned pocket shawls but I think I want to try a Star of David. I never knitted from charts before but I think I can figure that pattern out for myself and manage to knit it. Any other ideas??? I am trying to keep them quite small --- about 3" x 5" max.


It is quite important to remember when making your own charts, that what is the right proportion on the chart, always ends up wider when knitted. this could be tricky when doing the 'Star of David'. just a thought. Good luck!


----------



## Edith M

How dare you tempt us like that!!!! I just finished a pbj and was feeling pretty good when this came into view. It looks scrumptious. Receipe please. Pretty Please. Edith M Oops! I did not realise it was Max's pizza. I have the receipe. Now that I know what it looks like I will definetly make it this coming week.


NanaCaren said:


> Brunch today.


----------



## dandylion

Yay, Kathy. I guess we'd better start saving our pennies to go northwest, as we know the north west doesn't want to be in Indy in August  Since I've never been there, it's fine with me  dandy/sue



kac47874 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My birthday is August 9th as well!!!
> 
> Kathy
Click to expand...


----------



## dandylion

I always celebrate for at least two weeks. There have been times when it has lasted all month, but it is always a two week celebration  sue



deescrafty said:


> I'm an August too, but I believe in stretching it out! Party, dandylion!


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: :shock: Dave-Thanks Dave for the information.You learn alot about conflicts between countries and people! Frankly it does not surprise me about said country though! no wonder I don't see any French KP's unless I missed them. When we were in Germany I did have a dear friend named Anne there. Sweet,sweet lady.


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> I always celebrate for at least two weeks. There have been times when it has lasted all month, but it is always a two week celebration  sue
> 
> 
> 
> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an August too, but I believe in stretching it out! Party, dandylion!
Click to expand...

I'm lucky, my birthday is at the end of the_ Bonfire Season _so I have fireworks for six weeks to enjoy!

Dave


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. Ekkkk !!!!! There is snow on the deck. Not much but, snow just the same. My poor currant bushes, their leaves are already started after such a mild winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear of the snow fall, I guess it was just too early in the year to hold the mild weather.
> I think I have won a small prize in the lotto draw, it ended up at 26 million, someone has got it, but not me!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured we still had some cold weather. It is still snowing. I didn't win either.
Click to expand...

What is the body of water in the background?


----------



## Lurker 2

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: :shock: Dave-Thanks Dave for the information.You learn alot about conflicts between countries and people! Frankly it does not surprise me about said country though! no wonder I don't see any French KP's unless I missed them. When we were in Germany I did have a dear friend named Anne there. Sweet,sweet lady.


there was one one day, I noticed 'La Bergere', there is also 'Bergere de France' yarns, if you want to check it out, but you don't sound like a francophile.


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: :shock: Dave-Thanks Dave for the information.You learn alot about conflicts between countries and people! Frankly it does not surprise me about said country though! no wonder I don't see any French KP's unless I missed them. When we were in Germany I did have a dear friend named Anne there. Sweet,sweet lady.


I love France and have met many charming French people, national governments are different, they start thinking about future history books and getting all silly and 'official'; the French aren't unique in that, it's why I try to avoid politics and politicians!

Dave


----------



## martin keith

So Dave your birthday is in November? Please tell us about Bonfire season. I need to be educated.


----------



## siouxann

FireballDave said:


> I'm lucky, my birthday is at the end of the_ Bonfire Season _so I have fireworks for six weeks to enjoy!
> 
> Dave


I bet they planned it that way just for you! What a glorious birthday celebration you have every year!!

Many moons ago I was on a (much too short) tour of London and Paris. We took the Chunnel train to go to France. I noted that all of the announcements were in English until we were halfway through the chunnel, when they changed to French.


----------



## Ceili

pug retirement said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :lol: pugretirement-thanks for the info. That sounds like a nice thing to do no matter what nationality you are. Does this originate from the latin, or spanish heritage? Looking at the word and then applying the definiton makes me think this. I like the idea. My granddaughter turns 15 next January. I think I will plan to do this for her 15 birthday. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that its Spanish, but I could be wrong. She will look very pretty in her outfit. The high heels are a good idea. As this is her first grown up party.
Click to expand...

I was shown a video of my SIL's sister's Quincinera several years ago. It started out in church, with prayer's and blessings, and continued in a large hall with food and dancing. The girl who is being honored has a court of other boys and girls, and they do a set dance as the centerpiece of the celebration. Sarita's court consisted entirely of boys, and she danced with each one of them, but her brother was her main "escort", as she didn't want to earmark one of the other boys as her "boyfriend". No other girls, because the dresses can be quite expensive, and there weren't enough girls who could afford it (probably because they were planning their on Quicineras). The feast was all pot luck, so it was a delightful mix of formal and informal. Sarita looked lovely and bore the burden of dancing with all those boys with quiet dignity. As I said, it is a Mexican tradition, certainly, but I am not sure about other Hispanic/Latino countries. In expense, it can equal Bar/Bat Mitzvahs or wedding receptions.

Hope this explains the Quincinera to some degree - I'm no expert, but it seems my whole (Irish) family has chosen Hispanic/Latino spouses! I love the mix of cultures we have.


----------



## dandylion

Can I start the September birthday celebrations or shall I just join in early with you? I'll hit the big 6-0 on 4/9/12. 
Kate

Kate, As much as August/Leos like to celebrate I'll bet we would all extend the party to Sept. 4. I call my grandniece a Leo and her birthday is Aug 23, which is into Virgo already. (but I don't mention that to her  )Sue


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lucky, my birthday is at the end of the_ Bonfire Season _so I have fireworks for six weeks to enjoy!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I bet they planned it that way just for you! What a glorious birthday celebration you have every year!!
> 
> Many moons ago I was on a (much too short) tour of London and Paris. We took the Chunnel train to go to France. I noted that all of the announcements were in English until we were halfway through the chunnel, when they changed to French.
Click to expand...

You have no idea how hard it was to get the French to agree to that, the _Langue du Preference_ negotiations took longer than it did to dig the thing!

Dave


----------



## dandylion

Sandy, I wonder what rich people dream of ? 
I like your daydream  sue



Sandy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> On "20 20" (t.v. program) they were interviewing some of the people who have won the lottery in the past years and many could attest to the fact that their lives not only did not improve, but they became worse because of so many problems with being a winner. I guess there is always a trade-off with anything. May you all have a relaxing weekend, as much as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> if i had my druthers - if my life is full of problems i think i would rather have the problems living in luxury then being poor and miserable.
> 
> sam
Click to expand...

I'm with you Sam! I've had the poor side now I would like to try the rich side for a while. I would love to do some traveling. Just think I could book a cruise for one of our tea parties and bring us all face to face! Wouldn't that be grand![/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns

dandylion said:


> Yay, Kathy. I guess we'd better start saving our pennies to go northwest, as we know the north west doesn't want to be in Indy in August  Since I've never been there, it's fine with me  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My birthday is August 9th as well!!!
> Kathy
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well speaking of pennies -- our Canadian government this past week has decided that as of fall 2012, the Canadian penny will no longer be made and will be phased out of circulation. hummmm, it does bring back memories of collecting pennies for trips to the store to buy penny candies. Mom always said "if you find a penny save it. When you have ten pennies, then you have a dime, and ten dimes makes a dollar." Grandpa gave each one of his grandchildren their first coin collection holders, and they were all only penny holders. Well, no more pennies are going to be coming along. Changing times are coming!!! haha, that is the way of "progress".


----------



## FireballDave

martin keith said:


> So Dave your birthday is in November? Please tell us about Bonfire season. I need to be educated.


I went into 'Bonfire Overdrive' last year. I'll bore you all with it when it starts again in October, it's my favourite time of year!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

SHCooper said:


> We have a county-wide (about 12 communities) knit/crochet event coming in May. All the prayer shawl groups will meet at a local college for a day and make pocket prayer shawls for a PA National Guard unit that is to be deployed later this year. We are working on them in advance as well. It is easy to find cross and 'fish' patterns but I guess I'll have to be creative if I want to fashion any with symbols for other than Christian pocket shawls. I have made a few "plain" patterned pocket shawls but I think I want to try a Star of David. I never knitted from charts before but I think I can figure that pattern out for myself and manage to knit it. Any other ideas??? I am trying to keep them quite small --- about 3" x 5" max.


You might find this helpful, it generates charts in the correct proportions for knitting:

http://www.knitwearpatterns.com/knitpro/

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## Edith M

Good afternoon my friends. It is sort of gloomy here today but 46F and no rain for now. Happy for the Lottery winner. I had no chance as I did not buy a ticket.. My feeling is that if God wanted me wealthy he would have built my house closer to the bank. Not that I would turn down half a billion dollars but I have been one of the blessed ones that has never known real hunger, homelessness or dispair. I have had my share of ups and downs but nothing catastrophic. I try to show my thanks by caring for the less fortunate in any small way I can. I count each day as another chance to do something good for at least one person or animal. Enough of that. Have a really great day. Edith M


----------



## 5mmdpns

FireballDave said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Dave your birthday is in November? Please tell us about Bonfire season. I need to be educated.
> 
> 
> 
> I went into 'Bonfire Overdrive' last year. I'll bore you all with it when it starts again in October, it's my favourite time of year!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave, your birthday is always one big firecracker making you happy!!! Are you in the thick of planning again this year? :-D


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Dave your birthday is in November? Please tell us about Bonfire season. I need to be educated.
> 
> 
> 
> I went into 'Bonfire Overdrive' last year. I'll bore you all with it when it starts again in October, it's my favourite time of year!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, your birthday is always one big firecracker making you happy!!! Are you in the thick of planning again this year? :-D
Click to expand...

We start on the next year, the following day!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

dandylion said:


> Sandy, I wonder what rich people dream of ?
> I like your daydream  sue


Marie Antoinette, famously, used to dress up as a milk-maid, her dreams were of a simple life!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

Ceili said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :lol: pugretirement-thanks for the info. That sounds like a nice thing to do no matter what nationality you are. Does this originate from the latin, or spanish heritage? Looking at the word and then applying the definiton makes me think this. I like the idea. My granddaughter turns 15 next January. I think I will plan to do this for her 15 birthday. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that its Spanish, but I could be wrong. She will look very pretty in her outfit. The high heels are a good idea. As this is her first grown up party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was shown a video of my SIL's sister's Quincinera several years ago. It started out in church, with prayer's and blessings, and continued in a large hall with food and dancing. The girl who is being honored has a court of other boys and girls, and they do a set dance as the centerpiece of the celebration. Sarita's court consisted entirely of boys, and she danced with each one of them, but her brother was her main "escort", as she didn't want to earmark one of the other boys as her "boyfriend". No other girls, because the dresses can be quite expensive, and there weren't enough girls who could afford it (probably because they were planning their on Quicineras). The feast was all pot luck, so it was a delightful mix of formal and informal. Sarita looked lovely and bore the burden of dancing with all those boys with quiet dignity. As I said, it is a Mexican tradition, certainly, but I am not sure about other Hispanic/Latino countries. In expense, it can equal Bar/Bat Mitzvahs or wedding receptions.
> 
> Hope this explains the Quincinera to some degree - I'm no expert, but it seems my whole (Irish) family has chosen Hispanic/Latino spouses! I love the mix of cultures we have.
Click to expand...

What a lovely way to celebrate being a mid-teen! We have nothing at all like that, until the young have reached 20 or 21.


----------



## FireballDave

Ceili said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :lol: pugretirement-thanks for the info. That sounds like a nice thing to do no matter what nationality you are. Does this originate from the latin, or spanish heritage? Looking at the word and then applying the definiton makes me think this. I like the idea. My granddaughter turns 15 next January. I think I will plan to do this for her 15 birthday. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that its Spanish, but I could be wrong. She will look very pretty in her outfit. The high heels are a good idea. As this is her first grown up party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was shown a video of my SIL's sister's Quincinera several years ago. It started out in church, with prayer's and blessings, and continued in a large hall with food and dancing. The girl who is being honored has a court of other boys and girls, and they do a set dance as the centerpiece of the celebration. Sarita's court consisted entirely of boys, and she danced with each one of them, but her brother was her main "escort", as she didn't want to earmark one of the other boys as her "boyfriend". No other girls, because the dresses can be quite expensive, and there weren't enough girls who could afford it (probably because they were planning their on Quicineras). The feast was all pot luck, so it was a delightful mix of formal and informal. Sarita looked lovely and bore the burden of dancing with all those boys with quiet dignity. As I said, it is a Mexican tradition, certainly, but I am not sure about other Hispanic/Latino countries. In expense, it can equal Bar/Bat Mitzvahs or wedding receptions.
> 
> Hope this explains the Quincinera to some degree - I'm no expert, but it seems my whole (Irish) family has chosen Hispanic/Latino spouses! I love the mix of cultures we have.
Click to expand...

Sounds like great fun for a young lass, it's nice when these traditions continue.

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

:thumbup: Dave don't blame you there-politics and politians! I did not mean to sound negative about French people. I visited there when we were in Germany and love it-what I saw and their food. Kinda like here in America unless you get to know the people you can't judge them by thier governments and politics. Believe me there is alot going on here in gov't that I am not happy with -but that does not make me a bad american! Just wanted to clear the air about how I feel about people of all nationalities--we are all neighbors one with another-some even friends! :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## carol's gifts

5mmdpms- :roll: Yes change is coming. I saw on TV the other day where they are already using smart phones for purchasing items without cash. It also said it cost more to make nickels, and pennies than what they are worth, and paper money the flu virus can live on bills for up to two days. As I read back in the 70's from books written by individuals in the know-they said we would come to a moneyless society. As of April when I take my husband to the VA-our travel pay will no longer be in cash, but either by auto deposit in bank acct. or by check. Very surprising how this all fits in to the coming changes! :shock:


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  EdithM--I agree with you. "Pay it foward".My daughter just experienced one of those unexpected kind acts, and it has meant an encouagement to move foward, and not stay in a rut! Great Blessing for her and she recognizes it.


----------



## Lurker 2

dandylion said:


> Can I start the September birthday celebrations or shall I just join in early with you? I'll hit the big 6-0 on 4/9/12.
> Kate
> 
> Kate, As much as August/Leos like to celebrate I'll bet we would all extend the party to Sept. 4. I call my grandniece a Leo and her birthday is Aug 23, which is into Virgo already. (but I don't mention that to her  )Sue


I am a nearly Leo [july], am I allowed to join in!!??


----------



## NanaCaren

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. Ekkkk !!!!! There is snow on the deck. Not much but, snow just the same. My poor currant bushes, their leaves are already started after such a mild winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear of the snow fall, I guess it was just too early in the year to hold the mild weather.
> I think I have won a small prize in the lotto draw, it ended up at 26 million, someone has got it, but not me!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured we still had some cold weather. It is still snowing. I didn't win either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the body of water in the background?
Click to expand...

That is the pond in my side yard.


----------



## NanaCaren

Edith M said:


> How dare you tempt us like that!!!! I just finished a pbj and was feeling pretty good when this came into view. It looks scrumptious. Receipe please. Pretty Please. Edith M Oops! I did not realise it was Max's pizza. I have the receipe. Now that I know what it looks like I will definetly make it this coming week.
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brunch today.
Click to expand...

It does taste as good as it looks.


----------



## Lurker 2

My goodness people have been busy talking, it is a problem coming in late, trying to draw all the threads of the postings together. Needs must, I think, spend this Sunday at home, so will be able to follow the converstion better. I afforded the battery I needed for my mouse, my word that makes things better than the touch pad, when you need to scroll!


----------



## Lurker 2

BTW I noticed a new facsimile Mrs Beeton in our local Post Office, yesterday, I hope to persuade them to hold it for me, until I can afford to lay by it. Post Offices here are going into selling all sorts of things- largely books but lots of stationery, toys etc..


----------



## dandylion

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy, I wonder what rich people dream of ?
> I like your daydream  sue
> 
> 
> 
> Marie Antoinette, famously, used to dress up as a milk-maid, her dreams were of a simple life!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Count on you, Dave, to come up with something so poignant. -- speaking of all things French  Thanks, Sue


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> 5mmdpms- :roll: Yes change is coming. I saw on TV the other day where they are already using smart phones for purchasing items without cash. It also said it cost more to make nickels, and pennies than what they are worth, and paper money the flu virus can live on bills for up to two days. As I read back in the 70's from books written by individuals in the know-they said we would come to a moneyless society. As of April when I take my husband to the VA-our travel pay will no longer be in cash, but either by auto deposit in bank acct. or by check. Very surprising how this all fits in to the coming changes! :shock:


We've had the _Oyster_ system in London for several years now. It's a smartcard system that integrates all fares for buses, trains, underground, trams and river-buses across the 600 square miles of Greater London and beyond for some services. I can't say there weren't teething problems, but it all works pretty seamlessly now and I wouldn't want to go back to the old way.

We're already getting theatre and exhibition tickets as well as hotel reservations sent to our mobile phones as barcodes, that works too. Some vending machines sell things by text message, it goes on your phone bill, they stop people attacking the machines for the money in them, so they tend to be the ones that work!

There was an experiment back in the 90s when a large town went completely cashless and used the _Mondex_ system, it didn't go national for a variety of reasons. But with improvements to smartcard technology and proximity readers, I can see it taking off in a big way.

However, when one of the major electronic payment systems went down in every one of a major supermarket chain's branches on a Saturday afternoon last year, the result was utter chaos!

I think cash will still be around for a few years yet.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

Is the Quincinera party similar to the parties that in "ancient" good ole days used to be called the "coming out party" or the "sweet sixteen" party?? I saw Anderson do a show on one of these parties, only the girls were 16 (I think) and several were going together to put the party on. Sometimes the parents will spend upwards of $10,000.00 for these parties which are just as elaborate as a wedding reception. I think personally, that sometimes things can get carried away and I think that this was the point that Anderson Cooper was trying to make. One daughter had her party all planned out and the cost was about $25,000.00 for the party. Goodness sake!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

FireballDave said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpms- :roll: Yes change is coming. I saw on TV the other day where they are already using smart phones for purchasing items without cash. It also said it cost more to make nickels, and pennies than what they are worth, and paper money the flu virus can live on bills for up to two days. As I read back in the 70's from books written by individuals in the know-they said we would come to a moneyless society. As of April when I take my husband to the VA-our travel pay will no longer be in cash, but either by auto deposit in bank acct. or by check. Very surprising how this all fits in to the coming changes! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> We've had the _Oyster_ system in London for several years now. It's a smartcard system that integrates all fares for buses, trains, underground, trams and river-buses across the 600 square miles of Greater London and beyond for some services. I can't say there weren't teething problems, but it all works pretty seamlessly now and I wouldn't want to go back to the old way.
> 
> We're already getting theatre and exhibition tickets as well as hotel reservations sent to our mobile phones as barcodes, that works too. Some vending machines sell things by text message, it goes on your phone bill, they stop people attacking the machines for the money in them, so they tend to be the ones that work!
> 
> There was an experent back in the 90s when a large town went completely cashless and used _Mondex_, it didn't go national for a variety of reasons. But with improvements to smartcard technology and proximity readers, I can see it taking off in a big way.
> 
> However, when one of the major electronic payment systems went down in every one of a major supermarket chain's branches on a Saturday afternoon last year, the result was utter chaos!
> 
> I think cash will still be around for a few years yet.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Yah, when my son flew home from Vancouver, BC for Christmas 2011, his tickets were bought and barcoded on his cell phone (I dont know what kind he has). I guess that is ok as long as you dont loose the phone!! haha, what seems good may not always be the best thing??? The supermarket crashes happen here too, mostly when there is a huge shopping going on like on Christmas eve or Boxing Day, then the whole systems crash!! oopsy-daisy....


----------



## patocenizo

I always say that there is always a next time, someone that needed more than me got it..


DorisT said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> On "20 20" (t.v. program) they were interviewing some of the people who have won the lottery in the past years and many could attest to the fact that their lives not only did not improve, but they became worse because of so many problems with being a winner. I guess there is always a trade-off with anything. May you all have a relaxing weekend, as much as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> if i had my druthers - if my life is full of problems i think i would rather have the problems living in luxury then being poor and miserable.
> 
> sam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm with you Sam! I've had the poor side now I would like to try the rich side for a while. I would love to do some traveling. Just think I could book a cruise for one of our tea parties and bring us all face to face! Wouldn't that be grand!
Click to expand...

Gee, if we had won, I was planning to take all of us out to dinner. Your plans are grander.  Unfortunately, we didn't win![/quote] ;-) ;-)


----------



## FireballDave

With regard to getting rid of coins, I remember being in Italy during the 1970s when the Lire was doing one of its periodic soft-butter impressions, prices were changing on a daily basis. 

Small demonination coins were worth more as scrap metal than their face value and gangs were collecting them to melt down. If your change in the shops was under a certain amount, they'd give you a boiled sweet or a book of matches instead!

Now that's inflation in action!

Dave


----------



## Grandma Gail

I think this is the one who wrote Water room? A truly kind of bizarre book but interesting about the tunnels. The college here had a semester in England of civil engineering students and when I told them about the book they got it. I don't know if it ended up providing any information.[/quote]

Yes, he did. I love the quirky characters. The books are certainly not run-of-the-mill detective stories. I think Christopher Fowler writes intelligently and is very witty.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Is the Quincinera party similar to the parties that in "ancient" good ole days used to be called the "coming out party" or the "sweet sixteen" party?? I saw Anderson do a show on one of these parties, only the girls were 16 (I think) and several were going together to put the party on. Sometimes the parents will spend upwards of $10,000.00 for these parties which are just as elaborate as a wedding reception. I think personally, that sometimes things can get carried away and I think that this was the point that Anderson Cooper was trying to make. One daughter had her party all planned out and the cost was about $25,000.00 for the party. Goodness sake!!!


ouch!


----------



## Grandma Gail

I think the people I know are getting tired of hearing about "my knitting forum".[/quote]

I know what you mean. I find myself constantly referring to KP entries. I guess it goes to show what a terrific site this is.


----------



## Grandma Gail

Dave, I'm currently reading a Christopher Fowler mystery featuring the Peculiar Crime Unit. One of the old detectives is always offering bits of history about London and the UK. He reminds me of your offerings to us. If you are familiar with these books, can you tell me if his information is accurate? The Fowler books certainly make me chuckle.
I hope everyone has a peaceful week sipping tea and munching on scones.[/quote]

Christopher Fowler is a real lover of London, he was born in Greenwich. He spends most of his time wandering around the city, picking up old stories and legends which he works into his books. His anecotes about London are all real stories, any city that's been going for over two thousand years has lots of stories; as to how true some of the stories actually are, well let's say a few of them may have been embellished slightly over the centuries!

He's quite highly regarded for his knowledge of both London and its authors and playrights, he also writes a column for a naitional broadsheet, which accounts for his lively journalistic style.

Dave[/quote]

Thanks for the information, Dave. It's nice to know a little more than the book jacket provides. As far as embellishment - don't we all?


----------



## carol's gifts

5mmdpms-yes they were saying with the picture on the phone no one could use it but the person whose picture matched up. I guess I've been out of the loop when it comes to modern technology.Better catch up to speed!


----------



## PatSam

I'm kinda late getting started today... so haven't caught up on on all the activity... OMG I see there are 16 pages now... Anyway in answer to your missile.. I'm always ready to party and as you said, "the more the merrier"...

We used to visit the Puget Sound area and up into Victoria often. Lots of good memories.

Gonna try to catch up on those 16 pages... xoxo PatSam



KatyNora said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dear KatyNora, don't you know that there is an open invitation to an August birthday celebration? My friends and relatives all get together in August for our community birthday party. It is gigantic!  The more the merrier dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of Course! (My son... the one in the avatar is the 13th too and my DD is the 27th so we do quite a bit of celebrating in August). KatyNora I love your name... and I see you are from my neck of the woods. Where in Washington are you?
> In case you didn't know Gresham (where I live) is a suburb of Portland. PatSam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, ladies. PatSam, maybe we'd better see if we can get Sue to come here for the birthday party. Not wanting to upset your family plans, Sue, but I've been to Indiana in August. Definitely hot! And humid!! We Northwesterners tend to melt in that sort of weather, don't we, PatSam? Perhaps I can tempt you both with the news that here on the west side of Puget Sound, a ferry ride away from Seattle, we have at least five LYS within easy driving distance. :-D
> 
> Thank you for the kind words about my name. I've always rather liked it. My full name is Kathleen Nora - Dad was in a particularly Irish mood when I was born, apparently. Yes, I have been to Gresham a couple of times and, coincidentally, one of my sisters just recently moved to northeast Portland. I know her guest room is still pretty full of boxes to unpack, but maybe I can manage a road trip later on. Want to join us, Sue? I'll bet we could all find somewhere to spend our birthday money!
Click to expand...


----------



## Southern Gal

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: :thumbup: Southern Gal--That sounds like a great idea. I know what you mean about the weight. Think of it this way-you can smell the aroma wihtout gaining any wt or calories. Let the aroma satisfy--if only I could resist the temptation. I had lost 40 lbs, and think I have put 25 back on having to stay inside with my husband alot. Time for that later, but I am trying to adjust. Need to start back on my inside walking with the guy from the Biggest Loser-Bob. He has a really good video, and I can do it without too much stree on my knees. Good luck-great loss even though you were sick. Hope you are feeling much better. I always wanted to paint; my 12yr old DGD is very interested in drawing with pencil. She's getting really good.


tell your dgd to hang in there with the pencils, a good friend of mine and her daughter both do art with colored pencils and both are fantastic, the mom has work in several galleries and has sold many, her thing is still life and its so real like, it looks like you could just pick the fuzz off the peaches. her daughter does nature, animals, still life of horses and such and has her art in galleries in TX. her goal one day is to open her own gallery and i believe she will make it. so tell her to take classes and learn and obsorb what others can teach and keep going. i have sold few things, but then i didn't really ever think about selling, i have sold tons of things when i did art work on goards and santa cyprus knees and some canvas work. since i have learned and learning water color, (i think this is such a challenge, and so diff. from working in oil or acrylic)i see things i want to try to duplicate to see what tecneque it takes to get the results. i love it, but it is a challenge. i have always drawn, painted or created my whole life young and old.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Grandma Gail said:


> I think the people I know are getting tired of hearing about "my knitting forum".


I know what you mean. I find myself constantly referring to KP entries. I guess it goes to show what a terrific site this is.[/quote]

Haha,  you know what they say "anything worth mentioning is worth talking about" How true that is when a bunch of knitters get together and talk!!! I am always referring to the KP myself and my Mom and I talk about this and that that we read on the KP.


----------



## 5mmdpns

carol's gifts said:


> 5mmdpms-yes they were saying with the picture on the phone no one could use it but the person whose picture matched up. I guess I've been out of the loop when it comes to modern technology.Better catch up to speed!


He had to have his passport with him to verify that it was himself who had the cell phone with the ticket on it. haha, I am "looped" out myself!!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Brunch today.


wow! now I have found it I understand what people are posting about- looks fabulous! That phone of yours again?


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> wow! now I have found it I understand what people are posting about- looks fabulous! That phone of yours again?
Click to expand...

Yes it takes wonderful pictures for a phone.


----------



## KatyNora

dandylion said:


> I always celebrate for at least two weeks. There have been times when it has lasted all month, but it is always a two week celebration  sue
> 
> 
> 
> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an August too, but I believe in stretching it out! Party, dandylion!
Click to expand...

I like your thinking, Sue! If we stretch it out long enough, we can probably celebrate in several locations. :lol:


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren Brunch looks delicious, much better than my oatmeal. I will be right over. I have some fresh fruit. I will bring that.
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh fruit will be perfect with it. We also made candied kumquats this morning.
Click to expand...

Pickled kumquats are really good too. In a long ago Ortho cookbook. Actually they might really be the same as candied.


----------



## PatSam

Yea... sounds like our party is growing... and the beautiful Northwest is a great place for it! Pat/Sam



dandylion said:


> Yay, Kathy. I guess we'd better start saving our pennies to go northwest, as we know the north west doesn't want to be in Indy in August  Since I've never been there, it's fine with me  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My birthday is August 9th as well!!!
> 
> Kathy
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: :thumbup: Southern Gal--That sounds like a great idea. I know what you mean about the weight. Think of it this way-you can smell the aroma wihtout gaining any wt or calories. Let the aroma satisfy--if only I could resist the temptation. I had lost 40 lbs, and think I have put 25 back on having to stay inside with my husband alot. Time for that later, but I am trying to adjust. Need to start back on my inside walking with the guy from the Biggest Loser-Bob. He has a really good video, and I can do it without too much stree on my knees. Good luck-great loss even though you were sick. Hope you are feeling much better. I always wanted to paint; my 12yr old DGD is very interested in drawing with pencil. She's getting really good.
> 
> 
> 
> tell your dgd to hang in there with the pencils, a good friend of mine and her daughter both do art with colored pencils and both are fantastic, the mom has work in several galleries and has sold many, her thing is still life and its so real like, it looks like you could just pick the fuzz off the peaches. her daughter does nature, animals, still life of horses and such and has her art in galleries in TX. her goal one day is to open her own gallery and i believe she will make it. so tell her to take classes and learn and obsorb what others can teach and keep going. i have sold few things, but then i didn't really ever think about selling, i have sold tons of things when i did art work on goards and santa cyprus knees and some canvas work. since i have learned and learning water color, (i think this is such a challenge, and so diff. from working in oil or acrylic)i see things i want to try to duplicate to see what tecneque it takes to get the results. i love it, but it is a challenge. i have always drawn, painted or created my whole life young and old.
Click to expand...

Hi Southern Gal, was wondering why you had not posted for a while, but from an earlier posting, I now know why. how is your today painting going, you said you might go outside I think. I've tried working out doors, but find it a bit disconcerting, the comment that it inevitably draws!!!...


----------



## PatSam

Since my DD's is the 27th we Leo's have been celebrating with a Virgo for years... We blend well... Pat/Sam



dandylion said:


> Can I start the September birthday celebrations or shall I just join in early with you? I'll hit the big 6-0 on 4/9/12.
> Kate
> 
> Kate, As much as August/Leos like to celebrate I'll bet we would all extend the party to Sept. 4. I call my grandniece a Leo and her birthday is Aug 23, which is into Virgo already. (but I don't mention that to her  )Sue


----------



## 81brighteyes

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always celebrate for at least two weeks. There have been times when it has lasted all month, but it is always a two week celebration  sue
> 
> 
> 
> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an August too, but I believe in stretching it out! Party, dandylion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm lucky, my birthday is at the end of the_ Bonfire Season _so I have fireworks for six weeks to enjoy!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

You and Mulberry. BTW, Dave, did you ever watch the Mulberry series on t.v.? That is my favorite & I have only the ones that were on our PBS. They didn't have enough money to buy the entire series and I have been longing to see the rest of them. I absolutely adore Geraldine McEwan.


----------



## NanaCaren

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren Brunch looks delicious, much better than my oatmeal. I will be right over. I have some fresh fruit. I will bring that.
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh fruit will be perfect with it. We also made candied kumquats this morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pickled kumquats are really good too. In a long ago Ortho cookbook. Actually they might really be the same as candied.
Click to expand...

Pickled kumquats sound good too. I just might have to look it up and see.


----------



## Laura3720

carol's gifts said:


> :lol:  Laura2720- Good Morning back to you. I see you are from New York. I have always wanted to go to New York City and the surrounding ares;however i have not been able to do so yet. I am such a history buff, prehaps when you have some extra time you could tell us about the Bronx-good stuff. We tend to hear the bad, but I am sure the Bronx is deeply seeded with lots of interesting history. Sorry about the plant. Unfortunately I do not have a green thumb, so I;m no help. i have a Christmas Catcus that I'm trying to keep alive. I tink I am going to have to change the soil in it. Have a wonderful weekend.


Thank you for nice greeting--is it Carol's gifts or Singing Nanny?
I can't say that I know a lot about the history of the Bronx. I live in a very nice section called Riverdale--just north of the northwestern part of Manhattan, right along the Hudson River, and work in the Bronx, on the east side, close to the Long Island Sound and really like it here. I do know that it, like the rest of NYC was settled by the Dutch and there are a lot of places that have Dutch names--the Bronx, vanCortlandt Park, Spuyten Duyvil (the Devil's spout). One thing I like about the Bronx and NYC, in general, is that it is very ethnically diverse. My kids go to public school with kids from every part of the earth with every kind of cultural tradition you could imagine. That's something I also like about KP--people from everywhere who are warm and interested in other people from everywhere--like you!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal

myfanwy said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: :thumbup: Southern Gal--That sounds like a great idea. I know what you mean about the weight. Think of it this way-you can smell the aroma wihtout gaining any wt or calories. Let the aroma satisfy--if only I could resist the temptation. I had lost 40 lbs, and think I have put 25 back on having to stay inside with my husband alot. Time for that later, but I am trying to adjust. Need to start back on my inside walking with the guy from the Biggest Loser-Bob. He has a really good video, and I can do it without too much stree on my knees. Good luck-great loss even though you were sick. Hope you are feeling much better. I always wanted to paint; my 12yr old DGD is very interested in drawing with pencil. She's getting really good.
> 
> 
> 
> tell your dgd to hang in there with the pencils, a good friend of mine and her daughter both do art with colored pencils and both are fantastic, the mom has work in several galleries and has sold many, her thing is still life and its so real like, it looks like you could just pick the fuzz off the peaches. her daughter does nature, animals, still life of horses and such and has her art in galleries in TX. her goal one day is to open her own gallery and i believe she will make it. so tell her to take classes and learn and obsorb what others can teach and keep going. i have sold few things, but then i didn't really ever think about selling, i have sold tons of things when i did art work on goards and santa cyprus knees and some canvas work. since i have learned and learning water color, (i think this is such a challenge, and so diff. from working in oil or acrylic)i see things i want to try to duplicate to see what tecneque it takes to get the results. i love it, but it is a challenge. i have always drawn, painted or created my whole life young and old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Southern Gal, was wondering why you had not posted for a while, but from an earlier posting, I now know why. how is your today painting going, you said you might go outside I think. I've tried working out doors, but find it a bit disconcerting, the comment that it inevitably draws!!!...
Click to expand...

well, i got a bit side tracked this morn, after i rode the bike, i worked on my puzzle. then decided to put chops in the oven after i created a bq sauce, then i worked on my homemade spagetti sauce which seemed a bit watery, so i got it tasteing better and thicker, then it was really quite warm outside, so inside i stayed. now gotta get around to go clean our church, and i run the sound booth at church and we are doing a drama of the lords supper. i think it looks just like the picture you see everywhere. so maybe i can paint tomorrow. but i do feel so much better. i do like to set up on my big ol front porch and paint from time to time, because the light is so much better. 
i may not post always, but i am always catching up on my friends. thanks for asking


----------



## FireballDave

81brighteyes said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always celebrate for at least two weeks. There have been times when it has lasted all month, but it is always a two week celebration  sue
> 
> 
> 
> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an August too, but I believe in stretching it out! Party, dandylion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm lucky, my birthday is at the end of the_ Bonfire Season _so I have fireworks for six weeks to enjoy!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and Mulberry. BTW, Dave, did you ever watch the Mulberry series on t.v.? That is my favorite & I have only the ones that were on our PBS. They didn't have enough money to buy the entire series and I have been longing to see the rest of them. I absolutely adore Geraldine McEwan.
Click to expand...

I've seen a few, but I don't get to watch much television. I'm seriously wondering whether the switch-over to digital might not be an excellent opportunity ti dispense with it altogether, I could use the space it takes up for another book-case!

Dave


----------



## PatSam

Love the Mulberry series. We didn't get it locally but my son sent me a season. Don't know if there is/was more but my DH and I watched it what we had several times. (My DH passed on two years ago and I don't have any one that enjoys watching the British comedies with me now.) My DS and British DIL live in Eugene about 100 miles away. PatSam

Dave[/quote]
You and Mulberry. BTW, Dave, did you ever watch the Mulberry series on t.v.? That is my favorite & I have only the ones that were on our PBS. They didn't have enough money to buy the entire series and I have been longing to see the rest of them. I absolutely adore Geraldine McEwan.[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always celebrate for at least two weeks. There have been times when it has lasted all month, but it is always a two week celebration  sue
> 
> 
> 
> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an August too, but I believe in stretching it out! Party, dandylion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm lucky, my birthday is at the end of the_ Bonfire Season _so I have fireworks for six weeks to enjoy!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and Mulberry. BTW, Dave, did you ever watch the Mulberry series on t.v.? That is my favorite & I have only the ones that were on our PBS. They didn't have enough money to buy the entire series and I have been longing to see the rest of them. I absolutely adore Geraldine McEwan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen a few, but I don't get to watch much television. I'm seriously wondering whether the switch-over to digital might not be an excellent opportunity ti dispense with it altogether, I could use the space it takes up for another book-case!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

That would work except for race day.


----------



## KatyNora

myfanwy said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I start the September birthday celebrations or shall I just join in early with you? I'll hit the big 6-0 on 4/9/12.
> Kate
> 
> Kate, As much as August/Leos like to celebrate I'll bet we would all extend the party to Sept. 4. I call my grandniece a Leo and her birthday is Aug 23, which is into Virgo already. (but I don't mention that to her  )Sue
> 
> 
> 
> I am a nearly Leo [july], am I allowed to join in!!??
Click to expand...

Of course! Still another location for our moveable feast!


----------



## Lurker 2

KatyNora said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I start the September birthday celebrations or shall I just join in early with you? I'll hit the big 6-0 on 4/9/12.
> Kate
> 
> Kate, As much as August/Leos like to celebrate I'll bet we would all extend the party to Sept. 4. I call my grandniece a Leo and her birthday is Aug 23, which is into Virgo already. (but I don't mention that to her  )Sue
> 
> 
> 
> I am a nearly Leo [july], am I allowed to join in!!??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! Still another location for our moveable feast!
Click to expand...

Thank you! good thing for the technology, we can travel so far electronically, at present, unless systems crash!!


----------



## iamsam

Perhaps I can tempt you both with the news that here on the west side of Puget Sound, a ferry ride away from Seattle, we have at least five LYS within easy driving distance. :-D 

katynora - where are you talking about - am planning on being in seattle midaugust.

sam


----------



## iamsam

and i'll be ???? on 24 september - i would like sour cherry pie for my birthday cake.

sam



KateB said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dear KatyNora, don't you know that there is an open invitation to an August birthday celebration? My friends and relatives all get together in August for our community birthday party. It is gigantic!  The more the merrier dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> August 9 for me. We'll have a good time  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!!! Mines the 11th. What's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear, I must butt in and ask if I can join the party too. My birthday is August 13. Can't miss the opportunity to share with fellow KPers. Pretty please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I start the September birthday celebrations or shall I just join in early with you? :lol: I'll hit the big 6-0 on 4/9/12.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

carol's gifts said:


> :lol:  Laura2720- Good Morning back to you. I see you are from New York. I have always wanted to go to New York City and the surrounding ares;however i have not been able to do so yet. I am such a history buff, prehaps when you have some extra time you could tell us about the Bronx-good stuff. We tend to hear the bad, but I am sure the Bronx is deeply seeded with lots of interesting history. Sorry about the plant. Unfortunately I do not have a green thumb, so I;m no help. i have a Christmas Catcus that I'm trying to keep alive. I tink I am going to have to change the soil in it. Have a wonderful weekend.


There is a Washington's headquarters in Newburgh that apparently really was a headquarters, or one of them. Today a swimmer was talking about going to Brooklyn for Jewish holidays. She is Norwegian and said there was a large Norwegian area of Brooklyn years ago but now it is Chinese.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a county-wide (about 12 communities) knit/crochet event coming in May. All the prayer shawl groups will meet at a local college for a day and make pocket prayer shawls for a PA National Guard unit that is to be deployed later this year. We are working on them in advance as well. It is easy to find cross and 'fish' patterns but I guess I'll have to be creative if I want to fashion any with symbols for other than Christian pocket shawls. I have made a few "plain" patterned pocket shawls but I think I want to try a Star of David. I never knitted from charts before but I think I can figure that pattern out for myself and manage to knit it. Any other ideas??? I am trying to keep them quite small --- about 3" x 5" max.
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite important to remember when making your own charts, that what is the right proportion on the chart, always ends up wider when knitted. this could be tricky when doing the 'Star of David'. just a thought. Good luck!
Click to expand...

There is knitting graph paper easily to be found on the net and that gives you the right proportions - 5x7, etc.


----------



## Needleme

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Needleme--Good luck with the run! Wish I could but knees won't let me. I have a friend in Georgia who runs and has his children into running. They do really well. It has become a family thing with them-great bonding time. i like the challenge of it-my challenge at the present time is to keep up with all the freinds here on the Tea Party and KP. Have a beautiful weekend. :-D


Hi Carol's gifts-- thanks for the encouragement. We ended up cutting it short at six miles because we were running in a windy storm! Oh, my goodness, I was soaked through and running into the wind. I know what you mean about the knees-- mine are complaining! Don't see myself continuing after May's half- marathon-- rather looking forward to burning my athletic bra once it's all over ! A hot, hot, long shower, lunch, a little nap, and now back to Tea Party-- that's how to spend a rainy Saturday morning!!:thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> and i'll be ???? on 24 september - i would like sour cherry pie for my birthday cake.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dear KatyNora, don't you know that there is an open invitation to an August birthday celebration? My friends and relatives all get together in August for our community birthday party. It is gigantic!  The more the merrier dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> August 9 for me. We'll have a good time  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!!! Mines the 11th. What's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear, I must butt in and ask if I can join the party too. My birthday is August 13. Can't miss the opportunity to share with fellow KPers. Pretty please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I start the September birthday celebrations or shall I just join in early with you? :lol: I'll hit the big 6-0 on 4/9/12.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam my one sons birthday is Sept.25. We make him cherry pie, I'll just make an extra one for you.


----------



## Needleme

Edith M said:


> Good afternoon my friends. It is sort of gloomy here today but 46F and no rain for now. Happy for the Lottery winner. I had no chance as I did not buy a ticket.. My feeling is that if God wanted me wealthy he would have built my house closer to the bank. Not that I would turn down half a billion dollars but I have been one of the blessed ones that has never known real hunger, homelessness or dispair. I have had my share of ups and downs but nothing catastrophic. I try to show my thanks by caring for the less fortunate in any small way I can. I count each day as another chance to do something good for at least one person or animal. Enough of that. Have a really great day. Edith M


Love this post!


----------



## PatSam

Goodie. do I finally get to meet Sam? My friends all know me by my nickname "Sam". However, when i joined KP i noticed all the postings by Sam and realized that wouldn't do so added my given name and became PatSam. Looking forward to our worldwide birthday celebration! Oh the wonders of the electronic age! xoxoxo to all PatSam



NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i'll be ???? on 24 september - i would like sour cherry pie for my birthday cake.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dear KatyNora, don't you know that there is an open invitation to an August birthday celebration? My friends and relatives all get together in August for our community birthday party. It is gigantic!  The more the merrier dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> August 9 for me. We'll have a good time  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!!! Mines the 11th. What's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear, I must butt in and ask if I can join the party too. My birthday is August 13. Can't miss the opportunity to share with fellow KPers. Pretty please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I start the September birthday celebrations or shall I just join in early with you? :lol: I'll hit the big 6-0 on 4/9/12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam my one sons birthday is Sept.25. We make him cherry pie, I'll just make an extra one for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Southern Gal---Awesome, and I will past along to my DGD!


----------



## siouxann

My one brother's birthday was on September 25, too. He always asked for either a peanut butter pie or a chocolate cake with pb frosting. I am a July leo - can i join the party too? I have never felt like a Leo, and one time, back when I KNEW everything, accused my mother of lying to me as to when I was born. That was not quite the right thing to do, I very soon learned!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Laura2720- My profile name is Carol's Gifts-while on the profile it ask for something so I put singing nanny. I always wanted to be a southern gospel singer but was not blessed with the kind of voice my cousins have-but can carry a tune and follow the musical scales. Interesting I did not know there were alot of Dutch who settled there. I guess I always thought were more Italian decents. How did 9/11 affect you being so close to where it happen. i saw it on TVand it looked horrible-which it was. I grew up in Alabama, and Georgia. I was born in Huntsville, Ala. Love my heritage! :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marge, so glad Hobo is steadily doing better, poor little guy, I'm with him, stay close to your human.
> NanaCaren, that does look delishes, you know Sam is going to ask for the reciept. lol... Hint hint
> It's looks like it's going to be a fairly nice sunny day here, they are saying 86F, I could wait just a month or 2 more before we get those temps, I was loving the 70's but, so goes life in the south.
> Can't complain, it could always be worse.
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful whatever, wherever.
> Now that I'm caught up, I think I'll go get another cup of coffee and finish my 5th coffee cozy.
> See you all in a couple hours.
> 
> 
> 
> This is Ben's Breakfast Pizza.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68132-45.html#1251275
Click to expand...

Oh, I hadn't seen a pic of it before, now I'm putting all the ingredients on my grocery list for Friday so I don't forget again. It's sounded wonderful, but looks even better.


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: mjs-Thanks, I am learning alot about that area I did not know. As you can probably tell I think we are never to old to learn. Got to keep that mind sharp and moving! You know what they say-"If you don't use it you lose it"!


----------



## Poledra65

Well now, you have all been busy while I was away, I have 7 pages to get caught up on.
I finished my cup cozy and got the pattern written and posted, thank goodness that is done. Now I can sit and read in the sunny breeze.


----------



## SHCooper

FireballDave said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a county-wide (about 12 communities) knit/crochet event coming in May. All the prayer shawl groups will meet at a local college for a day and make pocket prayer shawls for a PA National Guard unit that is to be deployed later this year. We are working on them in advance as well. It is easy to find cross and 'fish' patterns but I guess I'll have to be creative if I want to fashion any with symbols for other than Christian pocket shawls. I have made a few "plain" patterned pocket shawls but I think I want to try a Star of David. I never knitted from charts before but I think I can figure that pattern out for myself and manage to knit it. Any other ideas??? I am trying to keep them quite small --- about 3" x 5" max.
> 
> 
> 
> You might find this helpful, it generates charts in the correct proportions for knitting:
> 
> http://www.knitwearpatterns.com/knitpro/
> 
> Hope that helps
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Laura3720

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Laura2720- My profile name is Carol's Gifts-while on the profile it ask for something so I put singing nanny. I always wanted to be a southern gospel singer but was not blessed with the kind of voice my cousins have-but can carry a tune and follow the musical scales. Interesting I did not know there were alot of Dutch who settled there. I guess I always thought were more Italian decents. How did 9/11 affect you being so close to where it happen. i saw it on TVand it looked horrible-which it was. I grew up in Alabama, and Georgia. I was born in Huntsville, Ala. Love my heritage! :lol:


lol, Yes,Carol's Gifts-the original name of New York was New Amsterdam--I guess I've always known that. The Italians became a major group here in the early 1900's along with a major influx from Ireland and Jews and others from eastern europe. Those were the group who came in via Ellis Island and populated the lower east side of Manhattan and were involved in the Triangle Shirtwaist fire and the start of the Unions here. etc.


----------



## Poledra65

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Poledra65--Do you have a pattern for the coffee cozy-that's something I may can use. It is small enough I may can get by with making those, without my hand being bothered too much. Have a super good weekend. :thumbup:


Here you go. 
Hope you enjoy it, it was fun to do. 
http://kaye-cablesnlace.blogspot.com/2012/03/mocha-cozy-pattern.html


----------



## Poledra65

We have a lot of Quinceanera's here in Texas and I'm sure New Mexico and Louisianna also. 
Here's a site of info that I have on it. 
http://www.quinceanera-boutique.com/quinceaneratradition.htm
A good friend of mine spent about $50,000 on his daughters, and he said that that's about average. Friends and family do chip in, take on different costs for different items and portions.


----------



## siouxann

Thank you, Kaye, for posting the pattern. Looks like a great way to use up partial skeins of yarn.


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Poledra65--Do you have a pattern for the coffee cozy-that's something I may can use. It is small enough I may can get by with making those, without my hand being bothered too much. Have a super good weekend. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> Hope you enjoy it, it was fun to do.
> http://kaye-cablesnlace.blogspot.com/2012/03/mocha-cozy-pattern.html
Click to expand...

Very clever design, I love neat solutions, nice colours too!

Dave


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> Perhaps I can tempt you both with the news that here on the west side of Puget Sound, a ferry ride away from Seattle, we have at least five LYS within easy driving distance. :-D
> 
> katynora - where are you talking about - am planning on being in seattle midaugust.
> 
> sam


OK, Sam, get ready to drool!  Starting in the south, there's Fancy Image Yarns in Shelton. I haven't actually been there myself but a very knowledgeable knitting friend recommends it. http://www.fancyimageyarn.com/

Heading north, there's Allyn Knit Shop on Highway 3. Don't blink when you drive into Allyn or you'll miss it for sure. It's small, but crammed full of goodies. http://www.allynknitandspin.com/

In Port Orchard is A Good Yarn, associated with local author Debbie Macomber. It's nice and airy with big sit-and-knit tables and always busy when I go in. http://www.agoodyarnshop.com/

A side trip to Bainbridge Island gets you to Churchmouse Yarns. This is another I haven't been to yet, but it's well recommended by friends. http://www.churchmouseyarns.com/

And going further north, there's Linda's Knit 'n Stitch in Silverdale. I've only been there a couple of times so far, but will definitely go back. http://lindasknitnstitch.com/

There used to be a shop of hand-spun, hand-dyed wools in Port Gamble. I don't know if it's still there as I haven't gone up there for a few years, but I do hope to drive up at some point this summer. Besides, Port Gamble is just a fun place to explore in.

All right, I realize this is a long answer, but you asked! Be sure to tell us if you plan to come over this way in August. I'm sure we can find a few local KPers to greet you.


----------



## Lurker 2

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Laura2720- My profile name is Carol's Gifts-while on the profile it ask for something so I put singing nanny. I always wanted to be a southern gospel singer but was not blessed with the kind of voice my cousins have-but can carry a tune and follow the musical scales. Interesting I did not know there were alot of Dutch who settled there. I guess I always thought were more Italian decents. How did 9/11 affect you being so close to where it happen. i saw it on TVand it looked horrible-which it was. I grew up in Alabama, and Georgia. I was born in Huntsville, Ala. Love my heritage! :lol:


Despite the time difference I had the misfortune of turning on the telly the [night- our time actually 12 9] just after the first plane had gone through, and witnessed the second plane go through, and all those poor people who leaped out. My Dad whom I rang about 3 a.m., I was so upset, thought I was ill. but rang me later to apologise, when he had woken up enough to go onto the BBC...


----------



## iamsam

i'll be there nanacaren

sam



 NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i'll be ???? on 24 september - i would like sour cherry pie for my birthday cake.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dear KatyNora, don't you know that there is an open invitation to an August birthday celebration? My friends and relatives all get together in August for our community birthday party. It is gigantic!  The more the merrier dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> August 9 for me. We'll have a good time  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!!! Mines the 11th. What's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear, I must butt in and ask if I can join the party too. My birthday is August 13. Can't miss the opportunity to share with fellow KPers. Pretty please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I start the September birthday celebrations or shall I just join in early with you? :lol: I'll hit the big 6-0 on 4/9/12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam my one sons birthday is Sept.25. We make him cherry pie, I'll just make an extra one for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

KatyNora said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I can tempt you both with the news that here on the west side of Puget Sound, a ferry ride away from Seattle, we have at least five LYS within easy driving distance. :-D
> 
> katynora - where are you talking about - am planning on being in seattle midaugust.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Sam, get ready to drool!  Starting in the south, there's Fancy Image Yarns in Shelton. I haven't actually been there myself but a very knowledgeable knitting friend recommends it. http://www.fancyimageyarn.com/
> 
> Heading north, there's Allyn Knit Shop on Highway 3. Don't blink when you drive into Allyn or you'll miss it for sure. It's small, but crammed full of goodies. http://www.allynknitandspin.com/
> 
> In Port Orchard is A Good Yarn, associated with local author Debbie Macomber. It's nice and airy with big sit-and-knit tables and always busy when I go in. http://www.agoodyarnshop.com/
> 
> A side trip to Bainbridge Island gets you to Churchmouse Yarns. This is another I haven't been to yet, but it's well recommended by friends. http://www.churchmouseyarns.com/
> 
> And going further north, there's Linda's Knit 'n Stitch in Silverdale. I've only been there a couple of times so far, but will definitely go back. http://lindasknitnstitch.com/
> 
> There used to be a shop of hand-spun, hand-dyed wools in Port Gamble. I don't know if it's still there as I haven't gone up there for a few years, but I do hope to drive up at some point this summer. Besides, Port Gamble is just a fun place to explore in.
> 
> All right, I realize this is a long answer, but you asked! Be sure to tell us if you plan to come over this way in August. I'm sure we can find a few local KPers to greet you.
Click to expand...

do you know 'tricoter' they have a beautiful photo on their website?


----------



## Poledra65

Thank you Siouxann, I've been using up bits for them, they don't use very much, now I have to decide whether to design another or do another of a pattern that I've already designed. :-D
Thank you Dave, it's challenging in fun sort of way. A year or 2 ago, I'd have never believed that I would be designing anything, but here I am, there's hope. 

I'm a Leo too, Aug 3rd. DH's a Virgo.


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Dave, it's challenging in fun sort of way. A year or 2 ago, I'd have never believed that I would be designing anything, but here I am, there's hope.


It's all about moving forwards, you never know what you can do until you try. Your clever design proves it!

Dave


----------



## deescrafty

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: deescrafty-what is a guincinera? Never have heard that word.


A quincinera is traditionally the 15th birthday party and "coming out" for Mexican people. It's a big deal here in San Diego. The family throws a large party for the young lady and she's "presented" to what used to be marriage hopefuls, much like the coming out parties that still take place. Our company used to make and sell tiaras and headpieces for the girl and her "court". They wear beautiful gowns, sometimes much like wedding gowns. There is food and music and dancing, lots of fun, and can be very elaborate depending on the budget. I'll take photos of my two after they get dressed. The honoree's male escorts also dress, sometimes in tuxedos, sometimes in "zoot suits".


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> i'll be there nanacaren
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i'll be ???? on 24 september - i would like sour cherry pie for my birthday cake.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dear KatyNora, don't you know that there is an open invitation to an August birthday celebration? My friends and relatives all get together in August for our community birthday party. It is gigantic!  The more the merrier dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> August 9 for me. We'll have a good time  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!!! Mines the 11th. What's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear, I must butt in and ask if I can join the party too. My birthday is August 13. Can't miss the opportunity to share with fellow KPers. Pretty please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I start the September birthday celebrations or shall I just join in early with you? :lol: I'll hit the big 6-0 on 4/9/12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam my one sons birthday is Sept.25. We make him cherry pie, I'll just make an extra one for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

An extra chair will be set.


----------



## deescrafty

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: deescrafty-what is a guincinera? Never have heard that word.


A quinceanera is traditionally the 15th birthday party and "coming out" for Mexican people. It's a big deal here in San Diego. The family throws a large party for the young lady and she's "presented" to what used to be marriage hopefuls, much like the coming out parties that still take place. Our company used to make and sell tiaras and headpieces for the girl and her "court". They wear beautiful gowns, sometimes much like wedding gowns. There is food and music and dancing, lots of fun, and can be very elaborate depending on the budget. I'll take photos of my two after they get dressed. The honoree's male escorts also dress, sometimes in tuxedos, sometimes in "zoot suits", and usually match. Their photos are beautiful; it's a nice experience for the girl.


----------



## KatyNora

myfanwy said:


> do you know 'tricoter' they have a beautiful photo on their website?


Not yet. I haven't explored most of the Seattle shops in recent years. I grew up in Seattle, but moved across the Sound about 25 years ago, when I was in a not-much-knitting phase. Now that I'm retired, I'm having lots of fun trying new places. I just have to be a little cautious about watching the budget and not letting my stash get too much bigger. :lol:


----------



## deescrafty

KateB said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dear KatyNora, don't you know that there is an open invitation to an August birthday celebration? My friends and relatives all get together in August for our community birthday party. It is gigantic!  The more the merrier dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> August 9 for me. We'll have a good time  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!!! Mines the 11th. What's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear, I must butt in and ask if I can join the party too. My birthday is August 13. Can't miss the opportunity to share with fellow KPers. Pretty please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I start the September birthday celebrations or shall I just join in early with you? :lol: I'll hit the big 6-0 on 4/9/12.
Click to expand...

I hope you celebrate that number in a big way. Look at all the knowledge you've gained and all the KP friends who will be with you in spirit on that day. An early Happy Birthday!


----------



## deescrafty

SHCooper said:


> We have a county-wide (about 12 communities) knit/crochet event coming in May. All the prayer shawl groups will meet at a local college for a day and make pocket prayer shawls for a PA National Guard unit that is to be deployed later this year. We are working on them in advance as well. It is easy to find cross and 'fish' patterns but I guess I'll have to be creative if I want to fashion any with symbols for other than Christian pocket shawls. I have made a few "plain" patterned pocket shawls but I think I want to try a Star of David. I never knitted from charts before but I think I can figure that pattern out for myself and manage to knit it. Any other ideas??? I am trying to keep them quite small --- about 3" x 5" max.


I've not heard of pocket prayer shawls. Can you describe them?


----------



## deescrafty

NanaCaren said:


> Brunch today.


NanaCaren, that looks delicious!


----------



## iamsam

thanks katynora - wish i would have known about them when i lived there - i would have been visiting them then. wonder if there are any good ones in seattle itself?

sam

"come over this way" means which way?

sam



KatyNora said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I can tempt you both with the news that here on the west side of Puget Sound, a ferry ride away from Seattle, we have at least five LYS within easy driving distance. :-D
> 
> katynora - where are you talking about - am planning on being in seattle midaugust.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Sam, get ready to drool!  Starting in the south, there's Fancy Image Yarns in Shelton. I haven't actually been there myself but a very knowledgeable knitting friend recommends it. http://www.fancyimageyarn.com/
> 
> Heading north, there's Allyn Knit Shop on Highway 3. Don't blink when you drive into Allyn or you'll miss it for sure. It's small, but crammed full of goodies. http://www.allynknitandspin.com/
> 
> In Port Orchard is A Good Yarn, associated with local author Debbie Macomber. It's nice and airy with big sit-and-knit tables and always busy when I go in. http://www.agoodyarnshop.com/
> 
> A side trip to Bainbridge Island gets you to Churchmouse Yarns. This is another I haven't been to yet, but it's well recommended by friends. http://www.churchmouseyarns.com/
> 
> And going further north, there's Linda's Knit 'n Stitch in Silverdale. I've only been there a couple of times so far, but will definitely go back. http://lindasknitnstitch.com/
> 
> There used to be a shop of hand-spun, hand-dyed wools in Port Gamble. I don't know if it's still there as I haven't gone up there for a few years, but I do hope to drive up at some point this summer. Besides, Port Gamble is just a fun place to explore in.
> 
> All right, I realize this is a long answer, but you asked! Be sure to tell us if you plan to come over this way in August. I'm sure we can find a few local KPers to greet you.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

have not heard of that one myfanwy - would their website be www.tricoter.com?

sam



myfanwy said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I can tempt you both with the news that here on the west side of Puget Sound, a ferry ride away from Seattle, we have at least five LYS within easy driving distance. :-D
> 
> katynora - where are you talking about - am planning on being in seattle midaugust.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Sam, get ready to drool!  Starting in the south, there's Fancy Image Yarns in Shelton. I haven't actually been there myself but a very knowledgeable knitting friend recommends it. http://www.fancyimageyarn.com/
> 
> Heading north, there's Allyn Knit Shop on Highway 3. Don't blink when you drive into Allyn or you'll miss it for sure. It's small, but crammed full of goodies. http://www.allynknitandspin.com/
> 
> In Port Orchard is A Good Yarn, associated with local author Debbie Macomber. It's nice and airy with big sit-and-knit tables and always busy when I go in. http://www.agoodyarnshop.com/
> 
> A side trip to Bainbridge Island gets you to Churchmouse Yarns. This is another I haven't been to yet, but it's well recommended by friends. http://www.churchmouseyarns.com/
> 
> And going further north, there's Linda's Knit 'n Stitch in Silverdale. I've only been there a couple of times so far, but will definitely go back. http://lindasknitnstitch.com/
> 
> There used to be a shop of hand-spun, hand-dyed wools in Port Gamble. I don't know if it's still there as I haven't gone up there for a few years, but I do hope to drive up at some point this summer. Besides, Port Gamble is just a fun place to explore in.
> 
> All right, I realize this is a long answer, but you asked! Be sure to tell us if you plan to come over this way in August. I'm sure we can find a few local KPers to greet you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you know 'tricoter' they have a beautiful photo on their website?
Click to expand...


----------



## rosaposa13

Hi all it is beginning to cool down a bit here at nights in Qld, time to wash all those knitted and crochet rugs. I am almost finished knitting the 17 scarves for DD to take to our European family members. It has been great fun but I will be glad to move onto something a bit different. We are expecting visitors for Easter and will go and celebrate with DM at her nursing home, I will book the dining room and bring our food. Don't know what the Easter Bunny will bring us all this year ?? Anyway have a great weekend and a lovely Easter All.


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> thanks katynora - wish i would have known about them when i lived there - i would have been visiting them then. wonder if there are any good ones in seattle itself?
> 
> sam
> 
> "come over this way" means which way?
> 
> sam


Go west, young man! I'm in Kitsap County, well situated to get to any of the shops I listed. As I mentioned to myfanwy, I'm really not well acquainted with the Seattle shops these days, but I have been gathering websites in case the urge to spend overcomes me. There's Little Yarns in West Seattle, Tricoter in Madison Park, and one somewhere near Sand Point (can't remember the name). I have no doubt there are quite a few others in the area; I just don't know which ones to recommend to you - yet.


----------



## kac47874

Well Sat nite and my daughter's "Sweet 16", her real birthday is April 2nd, but she has 15-20 of her friends over tonight for pizza and ice cream cake from Dairy Queen. So the kids are busy, the boys are throwing a football, they've already lost the baseball in the woods, and the girls are throwing a frisbee. Sorry guys, nothing homemade at this party! Had too many late hours working this week. Still working on the hail damage from the storms. Been knitting a bit here and there to unwind and read the forum. Keeps my sanity!!! 

Happy weekend all!

Kathy


----------



## deescrafty

Just finished rolling Audrey's hair up and about to start on the make-up. Everyone have a good Sunday- Ben's breakfast pizza sounds perfect, maybe with the fruit fool. I can't give these boys enough to eat, which I'm sure you know about, Dave! Maybe after the party goers leave I can work on the baby gifts I'm trying to knit. Happy weekend, all.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Laura3720-Thanks I did not know that! Very interesting--seems like I'm going to have to get back into history books with all the interesting facts I see here on the Tea Party.


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: Thanks for the coffe cozy site. i was thinking it was one that fit on the bottom of a coffee cup . The pattern was interesting.


----------



## scotslass

Hello everyone, kids just had their Spring break, rained all week. They go back to school Monday, don't get another day off till Memorial Day which in the last Monday in May. They don't like that too much.
Have a question .. When is Mother's Day in Britain ?


----------



## carol's gifts

kac47874-Sounds like you and deescrafty will be busy this weekend. I did manage to get some more spring cleaning done.I will celebrate my DGD with apart of this, just not the expensive part.(no pun intend). I usually let them chose what type of cake they want , and buy have it made at the bakery. Amazing what they come up with! Enjoy yourselfs and feed those boys!!HAHA deescrafty.


----------



## budasha

KatyNora said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> August 9 for me. We'll have a good time  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!!! Mines the 11th. What's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear, I must butt in and ask if I can join the party too. My birthday is August 13. Can't miss the opportunity to share with fellow KPers. Pretty please?
Click to expand...

Mine's the 23rd - can I join in too please?


----------



## margewhaples

Pug: I know you will show great discretion as the quicinera is a very big event amoung the Spanish culture- They equal weddings in expense. A friend of mine just spent nearly $500. for the dress alone not to mention the amt spent on the celebration itself.


----------



## Silverowl

scotslass said:


> Hello everyone, kids just had their Spring break, rained all week. They go back to school Monday, don't get another day off till Memorial Day which in the last Monday in May. They don't like that too much.
> Have a question .. When is Mother's Day in Britain ?


Mother's Day in the UK was on the 18th of March.


----------



## Karena

Dave. Winners all. My dozen or so cozies are ready to adorn the Easter eggs. You Rich Fruit Fool sounds great. Love the unique names you in UK give to food. I am going to run out for some ice cream or maybe make a pound cake. 
Karen


----------



## margewhaples

Well it seems that spring is not quite here. Today overcast,gloomy and cold until 1630 or so. Now turning quite cold again. I went out to put a load of laundry in and had notions of going out to do Tai chi; however before I could muster, they sun started down and it was cold and damper still. Hobo is fairing well, clings to me and must go out and come in whenever I do. Pretty good about house training so not much work needed there. Another week of conditioning to me and I will start training,if I can find the right stuff. Unfortunately, I had divested all doggy things, not realizing I would need them again. Isn't that how it all works.
Sam: We need updates about our god-pups.Pictures if poss.
myfanwy: I wish I had those coconut buns right now and some amaretto coffee. 
Knitting progressing slowly, because of so many interuptions I lose my place. I've devised a chart which is a rectangle that I put on my copy of the pattern with as many 1/4 sq as rows. I then ink out the numbers when completed. It so far seems to work for me.
Dave as always great thanks for all the organization and work you do for us. Can you explain how to get Evernote and whatever else is req. Thanks Marlark Marge.


----------



## Karena

Yes, Sam, post the pups. 
Karen


----------



## iamsam

thank you katynora - "young man" - i'll love you forever for that.

sam



KatyNora said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks katynora - wish i would have known about them when i lived there - i would have been visiting them then. wonder if there are any good ones in seattle itself?
> 
> sam
> 
> "come over this way" means which way?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Go west, young man! I'm in Kitsap County, well situated to get to any of the shops I listed. As I mentioned to myfanwy, I'm really not well acquainted with the Seattle shops these days, but I have been gathering websites in case the urge to spend overcomes me. There's Little Yarns in West Seattle, Tricoter in Madison Park, and one somewhere near Sand Point (can't remember the name). I have no doubt there are quite a few others in the area; I just don't know which ones to recommend to you - yet.
Click to expand...


----------



## scotslass

Silverowl said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, kids just had their Spring break, rained all week. They go back to school Monday, don't get another day off till Memorial Day which in the last Monday in May. They don't like that too much.
> Have a question .. When is Mother's Day in Britain ?
> 
> 
> 
> Mother's Day in the UK was on the 18th of March.
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## flockie

cmaliza said:


> Speaking of pruning (from last week)....does anyone know how/when to prune a hydrangea bush? We have a beautiful one in Ohio...my SIL pruned it one year...no blooms the next. They have been beautiful...want them to be so again!
> Happy weekend all! My bro & SIL just walked in...gotta' go be familial!
> Carol (IL)


Didn't read ahead so I don't know if anyone answered you yet..... as far as I know you have to wait until you see the new growth in the spring before you cut off the dead areas. This is what my dad does each year.

Flockie


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> thank you katynora - "young man" - i'll love you forever for that.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks katynora - wish i would have known about them when i lived there - i would have been visiting them then. wonder if there are any good ones in seattle itself?
> 
> sam
> 
> "come over this way" means which way?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Go west, young man! I'm in Kitsap County, well situated to get to any of the shops I listed. As I mentioned to myfanwy, I'm really not well acquainted with the Seattle shops these days, but I have been gathering websites in case the urge to spend overcomes me. There's Little Yarns in West Seattle, Tricoter in Madison Park, and one somewhere near Sand Point (can't remember the name). I have no doubt there are quite a few others in the area; I just don't know which ones to recommend to you - yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I call 'em as I see 'em, Sam. :roll:


----------



## flockie

thewren said:


> if i had my druthers - if my life is full of problems i think i would rather have the problems living in luxury then being poor and miserable.
> 
> sam


I'm with you, Sam.


----------



## Althea

Wow! I've just caught up from pages 7-21. For those who could use a smile, the following appeared in the newsletter from my local vet. I hope it helps.
A duck walks into a pub and orders a pint of beer and a sandwich. The barman looks at him and says, "Hang on! You're a duck."
"I see your eyes are working", replies the duck.
"And you can talk!" exclaims the barman.
"I see your ears are working, too", says the duck. "Now if you don't mind, can I have my beer and my sandwich, please?"
"Certainly, sorry about that", says the barman as he pulls the duck's pint. "It's just that we don't get many ducks in the pub. What are you doing around this way?"
"I'm working on the building site across the road", explains the duck. "I'm a plasterer".
The flabbergasted barman cannot believe the duck and wants to learn more, but takes the hint when the duck pulls out a newspaper from his bag and proceeds to read it. So the duck reads his paper, drinks his beer, eats his sandwich, bids the barman good day and leaves.
The same thing happens every day for two weeks. Then one day the circus comes to town.
The ringmaster comes into the pub for a pint and the barman says to him, "You're with the circus, aren't you? Well, I know this duck that would be just brilliant in your circus. He talks, drinks beer, eats sandwiches, reads the newspaper and everything!"
"Sounds marvellous", says the ringmaster, handing over his business card. "Get him to give me a call".
So the next day when the duck comes into the pub the barman says, "Hey, Mr Duck. I reckon I can line you up with a top job, paying really goode money".
"I'm always looking for the next job", says the duck. "Where is it?"
"At the circus", says the barman.
"The circus?" repeats the duck.
"That's right", replies the barman.
"The circus?" the duck asks again, "with the big tent?"
"Yeah", the barman replies.
"With all the animals who live in cages, and performers who live in caravans?" asks the duck.
"Of course", the barman replies.
"And the tent has canvas sides and a big canvas roof with a hole in the middle?" persists the duck.
"That's right!" says the barman.
The duck shakes his head in amazement and says, "What would they want with a plasterer?"
(well, it amused ME!)


----------



## deescrafty

carol's gifts said:


> kac47874-Sounds like you and deescrafty will be busy this weekend. I did manage to get some more spring cleaning done.I will celebrate my DGD with apart of this, just not the expensive part.(no pun intend). I usually let them chose what type of cake they want , and buy have it made at the bakery. Amazing what they come up with! Enjoy yourselfs and feed those boys!!HAHA deescrafty.


Carolsgifts here is a photo of Audrey and her brother Austin dressed for the party. These two plus a younger brother live with me and sure do keep me on my toes!


----------



## janetnva

Hello All,
I'm sorry I can't catch up on all the posts. My prayers go out to all in distress.
My marathon spinning of fine yarn landed me in the ER wit an "evil eye". My iris spasmed so I had one oval pupil and one round one. After rulling out stroke, neurological issues, and glaucoma, the very nice doctor said he thought it was eye strain. I'm typing this with the offending eye closed so pardon any errors. It still hurts a bit.
My son fussed at me when he found I had driven myself to the ER, but my daughter came home so tired and headachy I hadn't the heart to make her go out again. 
She and the GCs start spring break, so we are doing fun stuff. We are going to have a ham and lamb Easter feast at her dad's. I'm going to find 
us a really good Easter lamb. I've read that karakul sheep are good and there are local breeders. Does anyone have other suggestions?
I had home made pizza and G&T for "tea".


----------



## deescrafty

She is 14 and he is 15. Girls sure mature faster than boys!


----------



## NanaCaren

What a beautiful young lady and handsome young man.


----------



## Poledra65

deescrafty said:


> She is 14 and he is 15. Girls sure mature faster than boys!


Beautiful kids. Yes girls sure do.


----------



## flockie

kac47874 said:


> My luck runs............away!
> 
> Kathy :shock:


I think that mine is running with yours! :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

flockie said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My luck runs............away!
> 
> Kathy :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that mine is running with yours! :lol:
Click to expand...

*chuckles* I think you hung the horseshoe up the wrong way. It has to hang like the letter U so that your luck is captured and doesnt run out. I think someone ran off with my horseshoe!!


----------



## flockie

NanaCaren said:


> Brunch today.


I would take a bite but would probably damage my laptop!


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> With regard to getting rid of coins, I remember being in Italy during the 1970s when the Lire was doing one of its periodic soft-butter impressions, prices were changing on a daily basis.
> 
> Small demonination coins were worth more as scrap metal than their face value and gangs were collecting them to melt down. If your change in the shops was under a certain amount, they'd give you a boiled sweet or a book of matches instead!
> 
> Now that's inflation in action!
> 
> Dave


Our Chorale went in 1978. If you did not have the change to buy something they did not allow you to buy it. What a system.


----------



## mjs

Grandma Gail said:


> I think this is the one who wrote Water room? A truly kind of bizarre book but interesting about the tunnels. The college here had a semester in England of civil engineering students and when I told them about the book they got it. I don't know if it ended up providing any information.


Yes, he did. I love the quirky characters. The books are certainly not run-of-the-mill detective stories. I think Christopher Fowler writes intelligently and is very witty.[/quote]

I think our library has only a couple and I read another also kind of odd. Maybe something about a staircase. I need to check to see how many more he has.


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren Brunch looks delicious, much better than my oatmeal. I will be right over. I have some fresh fruit. I will bring that.
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh fruit will be perfect with it. We also made candied kumquats this morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pickled kumquats are really good too. In a long ago Ortho cookbook. Actually they might really be the same as candied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pickled kumquats sound good too. I just might have to look it up and see.
Click to expand...

The insides get kind of jelly-like.


----------



## NanaCaren

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren Brunch looks delicious, much better than my oatmeal. I will be right over. I have some fresh fruit. I will bring that.
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh fruit will be perfect with it. We also made candied kumquats this morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pickled kumquats are really good too. In a long ago Ortho cookbook. Actually they might really be the same as candied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pickled kumquats sound good too. I just might have to look it up and see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The insides get kind of jelly-like.
Click to expand...

Yes and they are so good. My daught thinks they are a bit too tart.


----------



## iamsam

handsome grandchildren deescrafty - are we talking mental or physical maturity here - my fifteen year old granddauhter can be pretty giggly sometimes - my eighteen year old grandson (who just got his driver's license) is eighteen going on three.

sam



deescrafty said:


> She is 14 and he is 15. Girls sure mature faster than boys!


----------



## mjs

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: mjs-Thanks, I am learning alot about that area I did not know. As you can probably tell I think we are never to old to learn. Got to keep that mind sharp and moving! You know what they say-"If you don't use it you lose it"!


West Point is a beautiful place. If you take the train up the river, on the east side, you can look across to see the WP chapel nestled against the mountain. New Paltz is interesting with the old stone houses. That area was where some of the Huguenots settled.


----------



## mjs

Laura3720 said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Laura2720- My profile name is Carol's Gifts-while on the profile it ask for something so I put singing nanny. I always wanted to be a southern gospel singer but was not blessed with the kind of voice my cousins have-but can carry a tune and follow the musical scales. Interesting I did not know there were alot of Dutch who settled there. I guess I always thought were more Italian decents. How did 9/11 affect you being so close to where it happen. i saw it on TVand it looked horrible-which it was. I grew up in Alabama, and Georgia. I was born in Huntsville, Ala. Love my heritage! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, Yes,Carol's Gifts-the original name of New York was New Amsterdam--I guess I've always known that. The Italians became a major group here in the early 1900's along with a major influx from Ireland and Jews and others from eastern europe. Those were the group who came in via Ellis Island and populated the lower east side of Manhattan and were involved in the Triangle Shirtwaist fire and the start of the Unions here. etc.
Click to expand...

The Rhys Bowen series on Molly Murphy brings some of the history of the early 1900s very alive.


----------



## deescrafty

Karena said:


> Yes, Sam, post the pups.
> Karen


Please Sam, post the pups. I've never seen them but read so many posts about them, love to see what the excitement is about.


----------



## deescrafty

NanaCaren said:


> What a beautiful young lady and handsome young man.


Thank you NanaCaren, I'm very proud of them.


----------



## deescrafty

thewren said:


> handsome grandchildren deescrafty - are we talking mental or physical maturity here - my fifteen year old granddauhter can be pretty giggly sometimes - my eighteen year old grandson (who just got his driver's license) is eighteen going on three.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is 14 and he is 15. Girls sure mature faster than boys!
Click to expand...

Audrey is much more settled than Austen, who is bright but has no common sense whatsoever. I wish she was a little more giggly, she has been very solemn most of the time since she came to live. I was happy that she was so excited about this party.


----------



## kaliz

Happy Weekend All! First things first. HOW do you Steam the pie? What do you put it in?
Ok now that my 1st bit of ignorant is out of the, on to part Two of me showing how little I know! I have a pattern (chart) for an afghan that I love, BUT the chart only shows 1/2 of it! I am soo lost. I was fine for the first simple rows, I just followed the pattern across until I got to the end and did the last of the row in reverse. (If that makes any sense.) Any way Here is the line I am on. 

OOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXO

That is 1/2 the row. My question is, in the middle of the row (far right on chart, do I start with OXOXXOOO, or since the last sequence (GOING FROM RT. TO LFT.)is OOOXXOXO should I be following the 3 O's then 4 O's rhen 3 O's.?
It should end the ROW OOOXXOXOOO. I kkep ending up with 
OOOOXXOXOOO. IT IS MAKING ME NUTS.


----------



## flockie

5mmdpns said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My luck runs............away!
> 
> Kathy :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that mine is running with yours! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *chuckles* I think you hung the horseshoe up the wrong way. It has to hang like the letter U so that your luck is captured and doesnt run out. I think someone ran off with my horseshoe!!
Click to expand...

Ha Ha.... too funny 5mmdpns! :lol:


----------



## flockie

thewren said:


> handsome grandchildren deescrafty - are we talking mental or physical maturity here - my fifteen year old granddauhter can be pretty giggly sometimes - my eighteen year old grandson (who just got his driver's license) is eighteen going on three.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is 14 and he is 15. Girls sure mature faster than boys!
Click to expand...

Sam, my cousin has a granddaughter who is 6 going on 46... she has always been an old soul. Not saying 46 is old - I'm 57 just saying she has always spoken like a wise old soul. She really amazes us with her concern for others in the family.


----------



## KatyNora

deescrafty said:


> Carolsgifts here is a photo of Audrey and her brother Austin dressed for the party. These two plus a younger brother live with me and sure do keep me on my toes!


Oh, they do look good!! I hope they're having a wonderful time at the party.


----------



## margewhaples

Good evening to all: at last it is really raining here-maybe the aches and pains will abate now. Hopefully anyway. Tomorrow is the kingdom Hall and this Thurs the celebration of the Last Supper and the memorial of Christ's death the only holiday on the calandar for JWs. A Special night starts at sundown. I wanted a chance to shop before then, but doesn't seem to be in the offing. Went out today for abit, but tolerated it poorly and was glad to come home and rest.
No tai chi for today! Could not get anything to bend. Someone had been entering and raiding my garage while I was away and the police were called by the neighbor. Now an inventory shows they have been into everything. I have notified the landlord, who is out of town and said she would do something when she returned about locking it. Barndoor syndrome. The power was out earlier so I could not respond to Tp. I am about to call it a day and wish all a good night and a lovely easter weekend. We all need a break. Marlark Marge.


----------



## cmaliza

inishowen said:


> Good evening all. I am going to be nervous all weekend as my son is getting married on Monday. Although the young couple tried to organise a stress free wedding, it seems to be impossible. Any tips to relieve stress would be gratefully received this weekend.


My basic memory of our son's wedding.....I want to do it all again! It was SOOOO much fun! He and his bride had a ball! Everyone had a fabulous time....it was all about having fun and celebrating a beautiful couple!. If things went awry...so what? The bride was gorgeous...the groom handsome! They glowed....they said their vows...no one tripped....the champagne flowed....the food was yummy....the speeches amusing..the dancing energetic...oh, it was just the grandest party! Enjoy it! I cry every time I look at the photos....what a fun party! I hope your is as delightful....it's all about the 2 in love. Just enjoy.
Carol (IL)


----------



## carol's gifts

Althea--It was funny! Is a little like dry humor-takes a while. :shock:


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  deescrafty--She looks gorgeous in that dress-Her brother looks like he is quite a character!! Mischievous looking. I can imagine how busy they keep you afterall they are teenagers-keeps you young as well. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## iamsam

marlockmarge - i hope nothing of value was taken. hope your aches and pains go away and tomorrow is a good day.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Good evening to all: at last it is really raining here-maybe the aches and pains will abate now. Hopefully anyway. Tomorrow is the kingdom Hall and this Thurs the celebration of the Last Supper and the memorial of Christ's death the only holiday on the calandar for JWs. A Special night starts at sundown. I wanted a chance to shop before then, but doesn't seem to be in the offing. Went out today for abit, but tolerated it poorly and was glad to come home and rest.
> No tai chi for today! Could not get anything to bend. Someone had been entering and raiding my garage while I was away and the police were called by the neighbor. Now an inventory shows they have been into everything. I have notified the landlord, who is out of town and said she would do something when she returned about locking it. Barndoor syndrome. The power was out earlier so I could not respond to Tp. I am about to call it a day and wish all a good night and a lovely easter weekend. We all need a break. Marlark Marge.


----------



## flockie

cmaliza said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all. I am going to be nervous all weekend as my son is getting married on Monday. Although the young couple tried to organise a stress free wedding, it seems to be impossible. Any tips to relieve stress would be gratefully received this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> My basic memory of our son's wedding.....I want to do it all again! It was SOOOO much fun! He and his bride had a ball! Everyone had a fabulous time....it was all about having fun and celebrating a beautiful couple!. If things went awry...so what? The bride was gorgeous...the groom handsome! They glowed....they said their vows...no one tripped....the champagne flowed....the food was yummy....the speeches amusing..the dancing energetic...oh, it was just the grandest party! Enjoy it! I cry every time I look at the photos....what a fun party! I hope your is as delightful....it's all about the 2 in love. Just enjoy.
> Carol (IL)
Click to expand...

My younger sister got married nearly 2 years ago. The owner of the banquet hall fell and dropped the wedding cake an hour before the reception. All my sister wanted to know was whether she was okay. Since I had baked a gazillion cookies and pastries for each table she said it would be fine. However, they were able to find a bakery about an hour away that did a quick job of decorating a wedding cake and getting it there before dinner was completed. We ate, drank, danced and had a blast! So, enjoy the day. You will remember the fun and joy of the day.... anything else, who cares?


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  Sam you are so funny!! I believe girls do mature faster than boys. How about it all the experts out there-are we right??


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: mjs-the more I read, the more interesting it sounds. Would love to do a road trip some day.I'm afraid for now it hs to be on hold. DH had another episode with his stomach just as he sat down to eat. I ended up fixing him a peace of wheat toast with a little bit of peanut butter on i just to get something with protein in him. The pain and nausea passed so he's trying toe eat the toast slowly.


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( margewharples--maybe it was God sent you were not home-you may have been hurt. Times are getting hard, have to be extra cautious. I even lock my doors in the daytime now. There have been homicides and robberies during daylight hours around rockford. Even though we live in the suburbs of Rockford-someone broke into a condo about one half mile from us. Now I keep my doors locked. Rather be safe than sorry. Hope all is better now.


----------



## Lurker 2

KatyNora said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you know 'tricoter' they have a beautiful photo on their website?
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet. I haven't explored most of the Seattle shops in recent years. I grew up in Seattle, but moved across the Sound about 25 years ago, when I was in a not-much-knitting phase. Now that I'm retired, I'm having lots of fun trying new places. I just have to be a little cautious about watching the budget and not letting my stash get too much bigger. :lol:
Click to expand...

I know what you mean, it is hard to come out of these shops within budget...


----------



## Lurker 2

margewhaples said:


> Good evening to all: at last it is really raining here-maybe the aches and pains will abate now. Hopefully anyway. Tomorrow is the kingdom Hall and this Thurs the celebration of the Last Supper and the memorial of Christ's death the only holiday on the calandar for JWs. A Special night starts at sundown. I wanted a chance to shop before then, but doesn't seem to be in the offing. Went out today for abit, but tolerated it poorly and was glad to come home and rest.
> No tai chi for today! Could not get anything to bend. Someone had been entering and raiding my garage while I was away and the police were called by the neighbor. Now an inventory shows they have been into everything. I have notified the landlord, who is out of town and said she would do something when she returned about locking it. Barndoor syndrome. The power was out earlier so I could not respond to Tp. I am about to call it a day and wish all a good night and a lovely easter weekend. We all need a break. Marlark Marge.


So sorry to hear of the break-ins, hope your landlord does something for you quickly, but it is probably 'bolting the stable door after the horse has bolted...'
How is Hobo?
Have a lovely day at your Kingdom Hall- explains where my JW neighbours have been this last day or two!


----------



## Lurker 2

deescrafty said:


> Karena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Sam, post the pups.
> Karen
> 
> 
> 
> Please Sam, post the pups. I've never seen them but read so many posts about them, love to see what the excitement is about.
Click to expand...

they are on page 30 of the previous week's TP. And of course a whole lot smaller than they are by now!


----------



## Poledra65

Marge, so glad you weren't there during the break in, hope they didn't get anything of value and that the police get them.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> have not heard of that one myfanwy - would their website be www.tricoter.com?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I can tempt you both with the news that here on the west side of Puget Sound, a ferry ride away from Seattle, we have at least five LYS within easy driving distance. :-D
> 
> katynora - where are you talking about - am planning on being in seattle midaugust.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Sam, get ready to drool!  Starting in the south, there's Fancy Image Yarns in Shelton. I haven't actually been there myself but a very knowledgeable knitting friend recommends it. http://www.fancyimageyarn.com/
> 
> Heading north, there's Allyn Knit Shop on Highway 3. Don't blink when you drive into Allyn or you'll miss it for sure. It's small, but crammed full of goodies. http://www.allynknitandspin.com/
> 
> In Port Orchard is A Good Yarn, associated with local author Debbie Macomber. It's nice and airy with big sit-and-knit tables and always busy when I go in. http://www.agoodyarnshop.com/
> 
> A side trip to Bainbridge Island gets you to Churchmouse Yarns. This is another I haven't been to yet, but it's well recommended by friends. http://www.churchmouseyarns.com/
> 
> And going further north, there's Linda's Knit 'n Stitch in Silverdale. I've only been there a couple of times so far, but will definitely go back. http://lindasknitnstitch.com/
> 
> There used to be a shop of hand-spun, hand-dyed wools in Port Gamble. I don't know if it's still there as I haven't gone up there for a few years, but I do hope to drive up at some point this summer. Besides, Port Gamble is just a fun place to explore in.
> 
> All right, I realize this is a long answer, but you asked! Be sure to tell us if you plan to come over this way in August. I'm sure we can find a few local KPers to greet you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you know 'tricoter' they have a beautiful photo on their website?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You have got it, Sam! Have no idea why they chose to use the French word- it just means 'to knit'...


----------



## FireballDave

deescrafty said:


> Just finished rolling Audrey's hair up and about to start on the make-up. Everyone have a good Sunday- Ben's breakfast pizza sounds perfect, maybe with the fruit fool. I can't give these boys enough to eat, which I'm sure you know about, Dave! Maybe after the party goers leave I can work on the baby gifts I'm trying to knit. Happy weekend, all.


We had Ben's Eggcellent Breakfast Pizza with the Qualifying last week, ideal with the _Formula One_, we're going to do have it again when we watch one of the _MotoGP_ broadcasts from Doha next weekend. When catering for teenage boys, I think in terms of _industrial production!_

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

scotslass said:


> Hello everyone, kids just had their Spring break, rained all week. They go back to school Monday, don't get another day off till Memorial Day which in the last Monday in May. They don't like that too much.
> Have a question .. When is Mother's Day in Britain ?


We don't celebrate _Mother's Day_ since the UK still follows the mediaeval Christian calendar which places _Mothering Sunday_ on the fourth Sunday of Lent, so it is on a different date every year.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Karena said:


> Dave. Winners all. My dozen or so cozies are ready to adorn the Easter eggs. You Rich Fruit Fool sounds great. Love the unique names you in UK give to food. I am going to run out for some ice cream or maybe make a pound cake.
> Karen


I'm glad the cosies came out well, I hope everybody likes them. They're traditional in the UK and the basic design dates back to the nineteenth century.

_Fool_, in this instance, is because the fruit and cream are all mixed up, instead of being a carefully arranged dessert!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

margewhaples said:


> Dave as always great thanks for all the organization and work you do for us. Can you explain how to get Evernote and whatever else is req. Thanks Marlark Marge.


Go to:

https://www.evernote.com/

In the centre of the page click on <Get Evernote Now> to download it and follow the instructions.

Beneath that there is a link to an introductory video, you might care to watch.

It is worth downloading the instruction manual and reading it through. The system is easy to use, but it is very comprehensive, the manual tells about what the system can do and how to get the best out of it.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

deescrafty said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> kac47874-Sounds like you and deescrafty will be busy this weekend. I did manage to get some more spring cleaning done.I will celebrate my DGD with apart of this, just not the expensive part.(no pun intend). I usually let them chose what type of cake they want , and buy have it made at the bakery. Amazing what they come up with! Enjoy yourselfs and feed those boys!!HAHA deescrafty.
> 
> 
> 
> Carolsgifts here is a photo of Audrey and her brother Austin dressed for the party. These two plus a younger brother live with me and sure do keep me on my toes!
Click to expand...

Great photo, they look very smart all dressed up.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

flockie said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> I would take a bite but would probably damage my laptop!
Click to expand...

Love that line, I'm nicking it for future use!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

kaliz said:


> Happy Weekend All! First things first. HOW do you Steam the pie? What do you put it in?


If you mean the _Steak and Kidney Pudding_, I make it in a Pyrex pudding basin and put that in a steamer above a pan of boiling water. If you don't have a large enough steamer, you can place the pudding basin on a trivet in a large sausepan with boiling water hal-way up the sides and keep it boiling, gently. If you don't have a suitable trivet, fold a few sheets of newspaper and place them in the bottom of a large saucepan, place an old plate upside-down on top of the paper with the pudding basin on top of that, pour in boiling water half-way up the side of the basin.

All of these methods work, the important thing, especially when boiling, is to check the water level regularly, it mustn't boil dry. You wantsteady gentle steaming over the entire cooking period.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :lol:  Sam you are so funny!! I believe girls do mature faster than boys. How about it all the experts out there-are we right??


Boys just get bigger!

Dave (mental age: 7)


----------



## deescrafty

myfanwy said:


> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Sam, post the pups.
> Karen
> 
> 
> 
> Please Sam, post the pups. I've never seen them but read so many posts about them, love to see what the excitement is about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are on page 30 of the previous week's TP. And of course a whole lot smaller than they are by now!
Click to expand...

Thank you for the heads up. Sam, what cuties, and oh my, poor mama! I bet that litter keels you both busy, but is anything more fun than a puppy? Well, of course kittens, but puppies run a close second!


----------



## ivyrain

carol's gifts said:


> :lol:  Sam you are so funny!! I believe girls do mature faster than boys. How about it all the experts out there-are we right??


I think that girls mature faster but boys are more athletic earlier. When they reach High School it is NECK AND NECK!LOL


----------



## ivyrain

We had a quencineras party last year. We sponsored the decorations and it was beautiful and a great time. It was for the daughter of one of our foster girls. The traditions vary from country to country but it is meant to be the acknowlegment of the young lady becoming a woman. At ours Jenny danced her first dance with her father and then in a circle of all her friends. Her father gave her a large doll that was to be her last childhood gift. This party is oft times way more expensive than their wedding.
Also like some weddings that are $50,000.00 or more, it depends on the people and their financial status. Our foster girl Eva worked for a year making plans and many party items and everything went smoothly and was sooooo beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2

ivyrain said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:  Sam you are so funny!! I believe girls do mature faster than boys. How about it all the experts out there-are we right??
> 
> 
> 
> I think that girls mature faster but boys are more athletic earlier. When they reach High School it is NECK AND NECK!LOL
Click to expand...

Our Maori and Pacific kids are often just as athletic as each other, from very early age. Samoan children seldom have toys in the way we expect to have for our children, instead the children are encouraged to dance or sing, when they need to be distracted. As far as I have observed, unscientifically, in the last 20 years...


----------



## iamsam

i think boys are easier to raise - if they get sngry they duke it out and it is over - girls get mad - they stay mad -and over the silliest things (i think - but then what does grandpa know?)

sam


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> i think boys are easier to raise - if they get sngry they duke it out and it is over - girls get mad - they stay mad -and over the silliest things (i think - but then what does grandpa know?)
> 
> sam


Grandpa knows lots, he's seen it all before!

Dave


----------



## iamsam

dave - what time is it there? it is almost 2:30am here.

sam


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> dave - what time is it there? it is almost 2:30am here.
> 
> sam


7:30 and time for breakfast!

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  :-D :XD: Dave-you make me laugh. I know by my oldest son's habits they never give up their toys!!


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :lol:  :-D :XD: Dave-you make me laugh. I know by my oldest son's habits they never give up their toys!!


We just get bigger, better, faster toys!

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

:thumbup: Sam I agree-I always said one girl for any family is enough(I have 2 boys, and one girl!! My girl from age 8 on has been too independant for her own good. The boys were a little older before they thought they knew everything!! I think you know alot about female charactericts--or else you read a lot!HAHAHA Going to bed on that note, otherwise I will never get up in time in the morning. have to be up by 6:30 am. It is now 1:37am Sunday morning. Goodnight/Goodday which ever time it is. be back this afternoon!!!


----------



## inishowen

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always celebrate for at least two weeks. There have been times when it has lasted all month, but it is always a two week celebration  sue
> 
> 
> 
> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an August too, but I believe in stretching it out! Party, dandylion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm lucky, my birthday is at the end of the_ Bonfire Season _so I have fireworks for six weeks to enjoy!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

My son is getting married tomorrow and one of the guests is a little boy who's celebrating his 7th birthday. We were tempted to tell him that the wedding feast was his birthday party! Better not, he'd expect it every year. I knew a girl whose birthday was on the 12th of July, which is the day when marching bands parade all over Northern Ireland. She grew up thinking they did it especially for her.


----------



## jmai5421

deescrafty said:


> She is 14 and he is 15. Girls sure mature faster than boys!


Beautiful kids. Hope they have/had a good time.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think boys are easier to raise - if they get sngry they duke it out and it is over - girls get mad - they stay mad -and over the silliest things (i think - but then what does grandpa know?)
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa knows lots, he's seen it all before!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I think grandpa is a pretty smart. Boys are so much easier to raise than girls.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> dave - what time is it there? it is almost 2:30am here.
> 
> sam


Dear Sam, we have just gone to winter time, it is 9.47pm, but of course feels like nearly eleven, and I think you are around 6 or 7 in the morning, I do recall the computer at telecom reckoned you are now 16 hours behind us. Just checked on the calculator, that means 10pm is 6am, the previous morning.
If that makes any sense to you. Like this is Sunday evening, and I think you are now Sunday morning.
What a wonderful list of yarn shops you now have to enjoy, when you go on your visit to Seattle.
hang on the calculator is base 10, and time is base 12, so may be you are nearly 8 in the morning!
Bet those puppies of yours are up and busy!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning Nana J, it is 6:03am here. The sun is just thinking about getting up. 36dgreF, a mixture of snow and rain in the forecast today.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think boys are easier to raise - if they get sngry they duke it out and it is over - girls get mad - they stay mad -and over the silliest things (i think - but then what does grandpa know?)
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa knows lots, he's seen it all before!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think grandpa is a pretty smart. Boys are so much easier to raise than girls.
Click to expand...

Dear NanaCaren- my ideal family was four boys, but God gave me two daughters- whom I mostly raised on my own. The elder one could be a bit of a challenge, at times, the second was amenable, loving, determined, conscientious, tried ever so hard always to be a 'good' girl, and not make the same mistakes as her big sister. At ten, when I was flat on my back for two months with sciatica she made three outfits- jacket, skirt and top, so she could go on holiday with the clothes she wanted. Cut the patterns, laid them on the cloth, cut the cloth, and stitched on my trusty Elna machine. And they were beautiful. Big sister was a singer, actor, and from ten a determined writer. I could not have asked for more rewarding children, sadly I have seen my grandson only the once- so it is hard to make a comparison...

Are you in the same time zone as Sam in Defiance?

I have the time change blues!! can't sleep!


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think boys are easier to raise - if they get sngry they duke it out and it is over - girls get mad - they stay mad -and over the silliest things (i think - but then what does grandpa know?)
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa knows lots, he's seen it all before!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think grandpa is a pretty smart. Boys are so much easier to raise than girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear NanaCaren- my ideal family was four boys, but God gave me two daughters- whom I mostly raised on my own. The elder one could be a bit of a challenge, at times, the second was amenable, loving, determined, conscientious, tried ever so hard always to be a 'good' girl, and not make the same mistakes as her big sister. At ten, when I was flat on my back for two months with sciatica she made three outfits- jacket, skirt and top, so she could go on holiday with the clothes she wanted. Cut the patterns, laid them on the cloth, cut the cloth, and stitched on my trusty Elna machine. And they were beautiful. Big sister was a singer, actor, and from ten a determined writer. I could not have asked for more rewarding children, sadly I have seen my grandson only the once- so it is hard to make a comparison...
> 
> Are you in the same time zone as Sam in Defiance?
Click to expand...

I have 3 boys and, 4 girls. I treat them all pretty much equal in what they need to learn in life. Boys need to know how to cook, clean and such. Girls need to know how to fix the drain, change the oil and a tire. Oh and take out the trash. 
I am lucky enough to see most of my grandchildren often. 
Yes, we are in the same time zone. When I went to visit my sister in Michigan I passed near where he lives.


----------



## kaliz

FireballDave said:


> kaliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Weekend All! First things first. HOW do you Steam the pie? What do you put it in?
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the _Steak and Kidney Pudding_, I make it in a Pyrex pudding basin and put that in a steamer above a pan of boiling water. If you don't have a large enough steamer, you can place the pudding basin on a trivet in a large sausepan with boiling water hal-way up the sides and keep it boiling, gently. If you don't have a suitable trivet, fold a few sheets of newspaper and place them in the bottom of a large saucepan, place an old plate upside-down on top of the paper with the pudding basin on top of that, pour in boiling water half-way up the side of the basin.
> 
> All of these methods work, the important thing, especially when boiling, is to check the water level regularly, it mustn't boil dry. You wantsteady gentle steaming over the entire cooking period.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thanks so much Dave! Now one more thing, any translation for a PYrex (that part I know) pudding basin??


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think boys are easier to raise - if they get sngry they duke it out and it is over - girls get mad - they stay mad -and over the silliest things (i think - but then what does grandpa know?)
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa knows lots, he's seen it all before!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think grandpa is a pretty smart. Boys are so much easier to raise than girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear NanaCaren- my ideal family was four boys, but God gave me two daughters- whom I mostly raised on my own. The elder one could be a bit of a challenge, at times, the second was amenable, loving, determined, conscientious, tried ever so hard always to be a 'good' girl, and not make the same mistakes as her big sister. At ten, when I was flat on my back for two months with sciatica she made three outfits- jacket, skirt and top, so she could go on holiday with the clothes she wanted. Cut the patterns, laid them on the cloth, cut the cloth, and stitched on my trusty Elna machine. And they were beautiful. Big sister was a singer, actor, and from ten a determined writer. I could not have asked for more rewarding children, sadly I have seen my grandson only the once- so it is hard to make a comparison...
> 
> Are you in the same time zone as Sam in Defiance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have 3 boys and, 4 girls. I treat them all pretty much equal in what they need to learn in life. Boys need to know how to cook, clean and such. Girls need to know how to fix the drain, change the oil and a tire. Oh and take out the trash.
> I am lucky enough to see most of my grandchildren often.
> Yes, we are in the same time zone. When I went to visit my sister in Michigan I passed near where he lives.
Click to expand...

when I was trying to work it out I keyed in Defiance, but the computer did not recognise that. So I keyed in Philadelphia instead.

I would see the grands much more often, if things were ideal, especially now that my Dad has passed. However I feel it is morally wrong to think of moving to Christchurch, when they have lost in the region of 10,000 houses because of the earthquakes.

BTW civil defence and the Earthquake commission are planning to commemorate the 7. whatever September 22nd 2010 quake [which did not kill anyone] with an effort to get at least 1,000,000 people involved in a drop cover and something else drill similar to what they do in California, so that people are more aware of the safest response to major quake. I won't drop- because I could never get up again- will head for the nearest door frame. Bad ones you hear coming a second or two, before the shaking starts. We are on marshy ground, and the house shakes when trucks go by, and also the local goods trains in particular- bit difficult to figure if it is a real emergency!


----------



## kaliz

kaliz said:


> Happy Weekend All! First things first. HOW do you Steam the pie? What do you put it in?
> Ok now that my 1st bit of ignorant is out of the, on to part Two of me showing how little I know! I have a pattern (chart) for an afghan that I love, BUT the chart only shows 1/2 of it! I am soo lost. I was fine for the first simple rows, I just followed the pattern across until I got to the end and did the last of the row in reverse. (If that makes any sense.) Any way Here is the line I am on.
> 
> OOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXO
> 
> That is 1/2 the row. My question is, in the middle of the row (far right on chart, do I start with OXOXXOOO, or since the last sequence (GOING FROM RT. TO LFT.)is OOOXXOXO should I be following the 3 O's then 4 O's rhen 3 O's.?
> It should end the ROW OOOXXOXOOO. I kkep ending up with
> OOOOXXOXOOO. IT IS MAKING ME NUTS.


Wow, can you telll how tired and frustrated I was when I wrote this?? Here's the link to the pattern.

http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/fair-isle-noors-2.png

I am on row 21. So far it has gone along just fine. This row, nope.
I sure hope someone can help. Thanks for looking. Hope all is going well for one and all!


----------



## Lurker 2

kaliz said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Weekend All! First things first. HOW do you Steam the pie? What do you put it in?
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the _Steak and Kidney Pudding_, I make it in a Pyrex pudding basin and put that in a steamer above a pan of boiling water. If you don't have a large enough steamer, you can place the pudding basin on a trivet in a large sausepan with boiling water hal-way up the sides and keep it boiling, gently. If you don't have a suitable trivet, fold a few sheets of newspaper and place them in the bottom of a large saucepan, place an old plate upside-down on top of the paper with the pudding basin on top of that, pour in boiling water half-way up the side of the basin.
> 
> All of these methods work, the important thing, especially when boiling, is to check the water level regularly, it mustn't boil dry. You wantsteady gentle steaming over the entire cooking period.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much Dave! Now one more thing, any translation for a PYrex (that part I know) pudding basin??
Click to expand...

as Dave is not on line I will leap in and wonder if Corning make basins, Pyrex is heatproofed, microwave safe, glassware


----------



## Lurker 2

kaliz said:


> kaliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Weekend All! First things first. HOW do you Steam the pie? What do you put it in?
> Ok now that my 1st bit of ignorant is out of the, on to part Two of me showing how little I know! I have a pattern (chart) for an afghan that I love, BUT the chart only shows 1/2 of it! I am soo lost. I was fine for the first simple rows, I just followed the pattern across until I got to the end and did the last of the row in reverse. (If that makes any sense.) Any way Here is the line I am on.
> 
> OOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXO
> 
> That is 1/2 the row. My question is, in the middle of the row (far right on chart, do I start with OXOXXOOO, or since the last sequence (GOING FROM RT. TO LFT.)is OOOXXOXO should I be following the 3 O's then 4 O's rhen 3 O's.?
> It should end the ROW OOOXXOXOOO. I kkep ending up with
> OOOOXXOXOOO. IT IS MAKING ME NUTS.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, can you telll how tired and frustrated I was when I wrote this?? Here's the link to the pattern.
> 
> http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/fair-isle-noors-2.png
> 
> I am on row 21. So far it has gone along just fine. This row, nope.
> I sure hope someone can help. Thanks for looking. Hope all is going well for one and all!
Click to expand...

the website does not want to let me in...


----------



## Marianne818

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Marianne818- Good morning to you there in Georgia. How is your son? Hope he is still on the mends. How is Ga weather today. Haven't turned the TV on yet. i hardly watch it anymore since I got my new computer at Christmas. Hope you have a day you can go outside and enjoy the fresh mountain air.


Good Morning!! A day late I'm sorry, have been "supervising" (not allowed to lift anything) a friend that is moving, so I haven't been on much at all. Tried to read, but just haven't been able to stay awake, LOL. My son is doing better, still a bit weak but said he is regaining his appetite. Kidney and liver blood tests show improvement so they are hopeful now that this has run it's course. He wants to go back to work of course, but they want him out another week, he does have a desk job so is a plus side. 
The GA weather has been awesome, a few showers here and there nice and warm but not overly hot (yet). Today is our day of rest and relaxation, having a simple day. We rarely watch tv anymore, a little bit of HGTV or PBS now and then. Sorry I'm rambling again, LOL...would love to have 8 hours of un-interupted sleep but that is coming again soon, just have to deal for now. 
Wishing you and yours a wonderful day today and everyday!!!! 
Marianne


----------



## mjs

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: mjs-the more I read, the more interesting it sounds. Would love to do a road trip some day.I'm afraid for now it hs to be on hold. DH had another episode with his stomach just as he sat down to eat. I ended up fixing him a peace of wheat toast with a little bit of peanut butter on i just to get something with protein in him. The pain and nausea passed so he's trying toe eat the toast slowly.


As I discovered last year, it is frustrating to have to recognize limitations. But I don't know what choice there is. I would love to explore the world more, but realize that I'm probably not going to go that far from home. I'm a New Yorker and think most of the state is beautiful, but I had always planned to retire to VT. A state I love even more. But that is not to be.


----------



## siouxann

Wouldn't a Basin be the same as a Pyrex glass bowl, only with a rim on it? They are readily available in most general merchandise stores as well as in 'Palaces of Hell'.


----------



## siouxann

Kaliz, the website won't let me view your pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Wouldn't a Basin be the same as a Pyrex glass bowl, only with a rim on it? They are readily available in most general merchandise stores as well as in 'Palaces of Hell'.


the rim helps tie down your paper, foil, whatever you cover it with, unless you have the metal variety that often come with a lid, and a little handle on top.
Hope these are not an NZ only product- I used to have one that I used for christmas puddings, but equally it would be fine for a steak and kidney pudding, unless it were made of aluminum [aluminium] I would be aiming for a stainless one nowadays.


----------



## siouxann

MJS, I pass through Lewisburg whenever I travel Rt. 15 to my hometown in northern PA, and when I go further into NY to the Finger Lakes region. I think the lakes are one of the most beautiful areas. In the spring/summer/autumn, that is.


----------



## siouxann

myfanwy said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't a Basin be the same as a Pyrex glass bowl, only with a rim on it? They are readily available in most general merchandise stores as well as in 'Palaces of Hell'.
> 
> 
> 
> the rim helps tie down your paper, foil, whatever you cover it with, unless you have the metal variety that often come with a lid, and a little handle on top.
> Hope these are not an NZ only product- I used to have one that I used for christmas puddings, but equally it would be fine for a steak and kidney pudding, unless it were made of aluminum [aluminium] I would be aiming for a stainless one nowadays.
Click to expand...

I hadn't thought of using stainless steel - thanks for the idea! My mixing bowl set is stainless and each of the three bowls has a rim.


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't a Basin be the same as a Pyrex glass bowl, only with a rim on it? They are readily available in most general merchandise stores as well as in 'Palaces of Hell'.
> 
> 
> 
> the rim helps tie down your paper, foil, whatever you cover it with, unless you have the metal variety that often come with a lid, and a little handle on top.
> Hope these are not an NZ only product- I used to have one that I used for christmas puddings, but equally it would be fine for a steak and kidney pudding, unless it were made of aluminum [aluminium] I would be aiming for a stainless one nowadays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hadn't thought of using stainless steel - thanks for the idea! My mixing bowl set is stainless and each of the three bowls has a rim.
Click to expand...

Sounds ideal. How are you keeping?

Stainless will almost certainly oxidise with being boiled, but a stainless steel cleaner should make it shiny again...


----------



## Lurker 2

Back to bed to try and rest, not quite mid-night on our not 24 hours worth yet, of winter time. I object to time changes, why can't people just be sensible and use an alarm clock, or realise that if the light is on chances are you are running up the electricity bill- I usually do it in the morning. Busy day tomorrow- actually until Wednesday- doctors, breastscreen, and emergency trip to the supermarket- forgot the dog meat!!!


----------



## siouxann

myfanwy said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't a Basin be the same as a Pyrex glass bowl, only with a rim on it? They are readily available in most general merchandise stores as well as in 'Palaces of Hell'.
> 
> 
> 
> the rim helps tie down your paper, foil, whatever you cover it with, unless you have the metal variety that often come with a lid, and a little handle on top.
> Hope these are not an NZ only product- I used to have one that I used for christmas puddings, but equally it would be fine for a steak and kidney pudding, unless it were made of aluminum [aluminium] I would be aiming for a stainless one nowadays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hadn't thought of using stainless steel - thanks for the idea! My mixing bowl set is stainless and each of the three bowls has a rim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds ideal. How are you keeping?
> 
> Stainless will almost certainly oxidise with being boiled, but a stainless steel cleaner should make it shiny again...
Click to expand...

I'm doing well, thanks for asking. I was at a dinner last night where the hostess had made wonderful foods from her native Malaysia. She said she had reduced the spices in all the foods to almost nothing, and apologized for the "bland" flavors. I thought the dishes were delicious!! Very spicy hot flavors tear up my tongue.


----------



## siouxann

myfanwy said:


> Back to bed to try and rest, not quite mid-night on our not 24 hours worth yet, of winter time. I object to time changes, why can't people just be sensible and use an alarm clock, or realise that if the light is on chances are you are running up the electricity bill- I usually do it in the morning. Busy day tomorrow- actually until Wednesday- doctors, breastscreen, and emergency trip to the supermarket- forgot the dog meat!!!


The time changes can be very disrupting! As you say, just use an alarm clock.
My daughter's dog will check out the grocery bags, looking for her food. No such thing as a dumb dog!


----------



## Lurker 2

I hadn't thought of using stainless steel - thanks for the idea! My mixing bowl set is stainless and each of the three bowls has a rim.[/quote]

Sounds ideal. How are you keeping?

Stainless will almost certainly oxidise with being boiled, but a stainless steel cleaner should make it shiny again...[/quote]

I'm doing well, thanks for asking. I was at a dinner last night where the hostess had made wonderful foods from her native Malaysia. She said she had reduced the spices in all the foods to almost nothing, and apologized for the "bland" flavors. I thought the dishes were delicious!! Very spicy hot flavors tear up my tongue.[/quote]

We have a takeaway/ come 'eat in the mall' place locally owned by a Malaysian couple- excellent food cooked to order. A little bland to my taste, but my Cantonese/Malaysian flatmate [this was 1967] could eat an excruciatingly hot almost pure chilli sauce. It does harden your palate!!


----------



## siouxann

myfanwy said:


> We have a takeaway/ come 'eat in the mall' place locally owned by a Malaysian couple- excellent food cooked to order. A little bland to my taste, but my Cantonese/Malaysian flatmate [this was 1967] could eat an excruciatingly hot almost pure chilli sauce. It does harden your palate!!


My mother used to make chili and spaghetti sauces that were sooo spicy! Then she and my dad would add dried hot peppers to their servings. I'm sometimes surprised that I survived.


----------



## kaliz

myfanwy said:


> kaliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Weekend All! First things first. HOW do you Steam the pie? What do you put it in?
> Ok now that my 1st bit of ignorant is out of the, on to part Two of me showing how little I know! I have a pattern (chart) for an afghan that I love, BUT the chart only shows 1/2 of it! I am soo lost. I was fine for the first simple rows, I just followed the pattern across until I got to the end and did the last of the row in reverse. (If that makes any sense.) Any way Here is the line I am on.
> 
> OOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXO
> 
> That is 1/2 the row. My question is, in the middle of the row (far right on chart, do I start with OXOXXOOO, or since the last sequence (GOING FROM RT. TO LFT.)is OOOXXOXO should I be following the 3 O's then 4 O's rhen 3 O's.?
> It should end the ROW OOOXXOXOOO. I kkep ending up with
> OOOOXXOXOOO. IT IS MAKING ME NUTS.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, can you telll how tired and frustrated I was when I wrote this?? Here's the link to the pattern.
> 
> http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/fair-isle-noors-2.png
> 
> I am on row 21. So far it has gone along just fine. This row, nope.
> I sure hope someone can help. Thanks for looking. Hope all is going well for one and all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the website does not want to let me in...
Click to expand...

So Sorry I missed a piece.

http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/fairisle/fair-isle-noors-2.png

Hope this works!


----------



## SHCooper

A pocket prayer shawl is basically a patch-sized piece of fabric, knitting or crochet. The recipient can keep it in a pocket and it is easy to access any time he/she needs to feel the comfort, reassurance and love a prayer shawl is meant to offer. They may or may not have fringe on one or both ends or the corners. The main body of a pocket shawl is often 3"x5" or a little larger.

The ones we are making need to be of natural fibers (cotton, wool, linen, etc.) because acrylics can/do melt in extreme heat, and would possibly make combat wounds worse.



deescrafty said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a county-wide (about 12 communities) knit/crochet event coming in May. All the prayer shawl groups will meet at a local college for a day and make pocket prayer shawls for a PA National Guard unit that is to be deployed later this year. We are working on them in advance as well. It is easy to find cross and 'fish' patterns but I guess I'll have to be creative if I want to fashion any with symbols for other than Christian pocket shawls. I have made a few "plain" patterned pocket shawls but I think I want to try a Star of David. I never knitted from charts before but I think I can figure that pattern out for myself and manage to knit it. Any other ideas??? I am trying to keep them quite small --- about 3" x 5" max.
> 
> 
> 
> I've not heard of pocket prayer shawls. Can you describe them?
Click to expand...


----------



## siouxann

kaliz said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Weekend All! First things first. HOW do you Steam the pie? What do you put it in?
> Ok now that my 1st bit of ignorant is out of the, on to part Two of me showing how little I know! I have a pattern (chart) for an afghan that I love, BUT the chart only shows 1/2 of it! I am soo lost. I was fine for the first simple rows, I just followed the pattern across until I got to the end and did the last of the row in reverse. (If that makes any sense.) Any way Here is the line I am on.
> 
> OOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXO
> 
> That is 1/2 the row. My question is, in the middle of the row (far right on chart, do I start with OXOXXOOO, or since the last sequence (GOING FROM RT. TO LFT.)is OOOXXOXO should I be following the 3 O's then 4 O's rhen 3 O's.?
> It should end the ROW OOOXXOXOOO. I kkep ending up with
> OOOOXXOXOOO. IT IS MAKING ME NUTS.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, can you telll how tired and frustrated I was when I wrote this?? Here's the link to the pattern.
> 
> http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/fair-isle-noors-2.png
> 
> I am on row 21. So far it has gone along just fine. This row, nope.
> I sure hope someone can help. Thanks for looking. Hope all is going well for one and all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the website does not want to let me in...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Sorry I missed a piece.
> 
> http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/fairisle/fair-isle-noors-2.png
> 
> Hope this works!
Click to expand...

 :-( :-( :-( Still won't let me in.


----------



## siouxann

OK, got in. for some reason the link wouldn't work, but when I re-typed it, it worked.
What a nice design! It is WAAAY beyond my interpretation abilities. I hope someone will be able to help you, and that you will post a picture of your finished project!!


----------



## kaliz

kaliz said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Weekend All! First things first. HOW do you Steam the pie? What do you put it in?
> Ok now that my 1st bit of ignorant is out of the, on to part Two of me showing how little I know! I have a pattern (chart) for an afghan that I love, BUT the chart only shows 1/2 of it! I am soo lost. I was fine for the first simple rows, I just followed the pattern across until I got to the end and did the last of the row in reverse. (If that makes any sense.) Any way Here is the line I am on.
> 
> OOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXO
> 
> That is 1/2 the row. My question is, in the middle of the row (far right on chart, do I start with OXOXXOOO, or since the last sequence (GOING FROM RT. TO LFT.)is OOOXXOXO should I be following the 3 O's then 4 O's rhen 3 O's.?
> It should end the ROW OOOXXOXOOO. I kkep ending up with
> OOOOXXOXOOO. IT IS MAKING ME NUTS.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, can you telll how tired and frustrated I was when I wrote this?? Here's the link to the pattern.
> 
> http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/fair-isle-noors-2.png
> 
> I am on row 21. So far it has gone along just fine. This row, nope.
> I sure hope someone can help. Thanks for looking. Hope all is going well for one and all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the website does not want to let me in...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Sorry I missed a piece.
> 
> http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/fairisle/fair-isle-noors-2.png
> 
> Hope this works!
Click to expand...

DARN!! It didn't work. Ok lets try this. Google jessica tromp, go to Norwegian Nordic link in red. Scroll down on left of page to Norwegian Knitting and under that click on 47 Norwegian-Nordic. Scroll down page to below the 2 sections of sweaters. There you will find a section with 4 blocks and right below it 3 blocks, one is a vertical block. Click on the vertical block and that, at last, is my patter!
This is a great site with so many gorgeous designs. Hopee you enjoy the site and don't mind the BIG HUNT! Thanks, Kay


----------



## Marianne818

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: mjs-the more I read, the more interesting it sounds. Would love to do a road trip some day.I'm afraid for now it hs to be on hold. DH had another episode with his stomach just as he sat down to eat. I ended up fixing him a peace of wheat toast with a little bit of peanut butter on i just to get something with protein in him. The pain and nausea passed so he's trying toe eat the toast slowly.


So hope he is feeling better soon, that is my son's problem also, hard to eat anything and keep it down. Peanut butter is his saving protein these days, takes a small spoon full at a time, cannot tolerate the bread but at least he can tolerate the pb. Keeping you and yours in our prayers. 
Marianne


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> kaliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Weekend All! First things first. HOW do you Steam the pie? What do you put it in?
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the _Steak and Kidney Pudding_, I make it in a Pyrex pudding basin and put that in a steamer above a pan of boiling water. If you don't have a large enough steamer, you can place the pudding basin on a trivet in a large sausepan with boiling water hal-way up the sides and keep it boiling, gently. If you don't have a suitable trivet, fold a few sheets of newspaper and place them in the bottom of a large saucepan, place an old plate upside-down on top of the paper with the pudding basin on top of that, pour in boiling water half-way up the side of the basin.
> 
> All of these methods work, the important thing, especially when boiling, is to check the water level regularly, it mustn't boil dry. You wantsteady gentle steaming over the entire cooking period.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much Dave! Now one more thing, any translation for a PYrex (that part I know) pudding basin??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as Dave is not on line I will leap in and wonder if Corning make basins, Pyrex is heatproofed, microwave safe, glassware
Click to expand...

In this case I think you can translate basin as bowl.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> kaliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Weekend All! First things first. HOW do you Steam the pie? What do you put it in?
> Ok now that my 1st bit of ignorant is out of the, on to part Two of me showing how little I know! I have a pattern (chart) for an afghan that I love, BUT the chart only shows 1/2 of it! I am soo lost. I was fine for the first simple rows, I just followed the pattern across until I got to the end and did the last of the row in reverse. (If that makes any sense.) Any way Here is the line I am on.
> 
> OOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXO
> 
> That is 1/2 the row. My question is, in the middle of the row (far right on chart, do I start with OXOXXOOO, or since the last sequence (GOING FROM RT. TO LFT.)is OOOXXOXO should I be following the 3 O's then 4 O's rhen 3 O's.?
> It should end the ROW OOOXXOXOOO. I kkep ending up with
> OOOOXXOXOOO. IT IS MAKING ME NUTS.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, can you telll how tired and frustrated I was when I wrote this?? Here's the link to the pattern.
> 
> http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/fair-isle-noors-2.png
> 
> I am on row 21. So far it has gone along just fine. This row, nope.
> I sure hope someone can help. Thanks for looking. Hope all is going well for one and all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the website does not want to let me in...
Click to expand...

It just says forbidden!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Weekend All! First things first. HOW do you Steam the pie? What do you put it in?
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the _Steak and Kidney Pudding_, I make it in a Pyrex pudding basin and put that in a steamer above a pan of boiling water. If you don't have a large enough steamer, you can place the pudding basin on a trivet in a large sausepan with boiling water hal-way up the sides and keep it boiling, gently. If you don't have a suitable trivet, fold a few sheets of newspaper and place them in the bottom of a large saucepan, place an old plate upside-down on top of the paper with the pudding basin on top of that, pour in boiling water half-way up the side of the basin.
> 
> All of these methods work, the important thing, especially when boiling, is to check the water level regularly, it mustn't boil dry. You wantsteady gentle steaming over the entire cooking period.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much Dave! Now one more thing, any translation for a PYrex (that part I know) pudding basin??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as Dave is not on line I will leap in and wonder if Corning make basins, Pyrex is heatproofed, microwave safe, glassware
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case I think you can translate basin as bowl.
Click to expand...

A pudding basin is possibly a little narrower and deeper than a mixing bowl, but at a pinch I am sure your steak and kidney pudding will work out fine, in either.

and yes normally basin would translate to bowl


----------



## mjs

siouxann said:


> MJS, I pass through Lewisburg whenever I travel Rt. 15 to my hometown in northern PA, and when I go further into NY to the Finger Lakes region. I think the lakes are one of the most beautiful areas. In the spring/summer/autumn, that is.


I think only once did I go through the Finger lakes region, on my way to or from work in MI.

Lewisburg is a pretty town but I am far from considering myself a Pennsylvanian. There is a Dunkin donuts on 15, and sometime when you are coming through we could meet. I think you are about two hours away, so you probably easily get to the hometown in part of a day. What town is it?


----------



## wannabear

I think it's the underscoring that is causing a problem. If you type it in, it goes to the page. However once I got to the page I didn't know where to go for the pattern.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't a Basin be the same as a Pyrex glass bowl, only with a rim on it? They are readily available in most general merchandise stores as well as in 'Palaces of Hell'.
> 
> 
> 
> the rim helps tie down your paper, foil, whatever you cover it with, unless you have the metal variety that often come with a lid, and a little handle on top.
> Hope these are not an NZ only product- I used to have one that I used for christmas puddings, but equally it would be fine for a steak and kidney pudding, unless it were made of aluminum [aluminium] I would be aiming for a stainless one nowadays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hadn't thought of using stainless steel - thanks for the idea! My mixing bowl set is stainless and each of the three bowls has a rim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds ideal. How are you keeping?
> 
> Stainless will almost certainly oxidise with being boiled, but a stainless steel cleaner should make it shiny again...
Click to expand...

With aluminum, a bit of cream of tartar will keep it from getting stained if you use a pan for a bain marie. Might be the same with stainless steel.


----------



## mjs

kaliz said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Weekend All! First things first. HOW do you Steam the pie? What do you put it in?
> Ok now that my 1st bit of ignorant is out of the, on to part Two of me showing how little I know! I have a pattern (chart) for an afghan that I love, BUT the chart only shows 1/2 of it! I am soo lost. I was fine for the first simple rows, I just followed the pattern across until I got to the end and did the last of the row in reverse. (If that makes any sense.) Any way Here is the line I am on.
> 
> OOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXO
> 
> That is 1/2 the row. My question is, in the middle of the row (far right on chart, do I start with OXOXXOOO, or since the last sequence (GOING FROM RT. TO LFT.)is OOOXXOXO should I be following the 3 O's then 4 O's rhen 3 O's.?
> It should end the ROW OOOXXOXOOO. I kkep ending up with
> OOOOXXOXOOO. IT IS MAKING ME NUTS.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, can you telll how tired and frustrated I was when I wrote this?? Here's the link to the pattern.
> 
> http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/fair-isle-noors-2.png
> 
> I am on row 21. So far it has gone along just fine. This row, nope.
> I sure hope someone can help. Thanks for looking. Hope all is going well for one and all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the website does not want to let me in...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Sorry I missed a piece.
> 
> http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/fairisle/fair-isle-noors-2.png
> 
> Hope this works!
Click to expand...

Still forbidden. Make you wonder what is at that site!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

[
the website does not want to let me in...[/quote]

So Sorry I missed a piece.

http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/fairisle/fair-isle-noors-2.png

Hope this works![/quote]

DARN!! It didn't work. Ok lets try this. Google jessica tromp, go to Norwegian Nordic link in red. Scroll down on left of page to Norwegian Knitting and under that click on 47 Norwegian-Nordic. Scroll down page to below the 2 sections of sweaters. There you will find a section with 4 blocks and right below it 3 blocks, one is a vertical block. Click on the vertical block and that, at last, is my patter!
This is a great site with so many gorgeous designs. Hopee you enjoy the site and don't mind the BIG HUNT! Thanks, Kay[/quote]

If I found the right block- the vertical one I can appreciate the complexity of your problem. [in passing I noticed something about the difficulty being that she is Dutch- I was getting half Dutch half English.]
Does it have stars in a sort of cross, and how do you get the detailed pattern?


----------



## 5mmdpns

kaliz said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Weekend All! First things first. HOW do you Steam the pie? What do you put it in?
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the _Steak and Kidney Pudding_, I make it in a Pyrex pudding basin and put that in a steamer above a pan of boiling water. If you don't have a large enough steamer, you can place the pudding basin on a trivet in a large sausepan with boiling water hal-way up the sides and keep it boiling, gently. If you don't have a suitable trivet, fold a few sheets of newspaper and place them in the bottom of a large saucepan, place an old plate upside-down on top of the paper with the pudding basin on top of that, pour in boiling water half-way up the side of the basin.
> 
> All of these methods work, the important thing, especially when boiling, is to check the water level regularly, it mustn't boil dry. You wantsteady gentle steaming over the entire cooking period.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much Dave! Now one more thing, any translation for a PYrex (that part I know) pudding basin??
Click to expand...

You can try corning ware.  I have many of these baking dishes and they have glass lids. Very very handy for me to use!


----------



## 5mmdpns

siouxann said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to bed to try and rest, not quite mid-night on our not 24 hours worth yet, of winter time. I object to time changes, why can't people just be sensible and use an alarm clock, or realise that if the light is on chances are you are running up the electricity bill- I usually do it in the morning. Busy day tomorrow- actually until Wednesday- doctors, breastscreen, and emergency trip to the supermarket- forgot the dog meat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The time changes can be very disrupting! As you say, just use an alarm clock.
> My daughter's dog will check out the grocery bags, looking for her food. No such thing as a dumb dog!
Click to expand...

Mine does that too!! Then she will sometimes take out the package that she feels is hers. Often it is just a package of rye crisp flat bread!! I sometimes give her one piece that she crunches up!


----------



## 5mmdpns

siouxann said:


> kaliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Weekend All! First things first. HOW do you Steam the pie? What do you put it in?
> Ok now that my 1st bit of ignorant is out of the, on to part Two of me showing how little I know! I have a pattern (chart) for an afghan that I love, BUT the chart only shows 1/2 of it! I am soo lost. I was fine for the first simple rows, I just followed the pattern across until I got to the end and did the last of the row in reverse. (If that makes any sense.) Any way Here is the line I am on.
> 
> OOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXOOOOXOXXOOOXXOXO
> 
> That is 1/2 the row. My question is, in the middle of the row (far right on chart, do I start with OXOXXOOO, or since the last sequence (GOING FROM RT. TO LFT.)is OOOXXOXO should I be following the 3 O's then 4 O's rhen 3 O's.?
> It should end the ROW OOOXXOXOOO. I kkep ending up with
> OOOOXXOXOOO. IT IS MAKING ME NUTS.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, can you telll how tired and frustrated I was when I wrote this?? Here's the link to the pattern.
> 
> http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/fair-isle-noors-2.png
> 
> I am on row 21. So far it has gone along just fine. This row, nope.
> I sure hope someone can help. Thanks for looking. Hope all is going well for one and all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the website does not want to let me in...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Sorry I missed a piece.
> 
> http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/fairisle/fair-isle-noors-2.png
> 
> Hope this works!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :-( :-( :-( Still won't let me in.
Click to expand...

When you click on the site and it wont let you in, then remove the http:// with your mouse and delete button. Then you can get it. Dont know why, but sometimes sites are like that. I had no problem once I removed the first part of the web address. You can also copy and paste the address below into your internet address bar.

www.jessica-tromp.nl/fairisle/fair-isle-noors-2.png


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to bed to try and rest, not quite mid-night on our not 24 hours worth yet, of winter time. I object to time changes, why can't people just be sensible and use an alarm clock, or realise that if the light is on chances are you are running up the electricity bill- I usually do it in the morning. Busy day tomorrow- actually until Wednesday- doctors, breastscreen, and emergency trip to the supermarket- forgot the dog meat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The time changes can be very disrupting! As you say, just use an alarm clock.
> My daughter's dog will check out the grocery bags, looking for her food. No such thing as a dumb dog!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine does that too!! Then she will sometimes take out the package that she feels is hers. Often it is just a package of rye crisp flat bread!! I sometimes give her one piece that she crunches up!
Click to expand...

I try always to have the dogs in the back garden while I am shopping. The Mutt is too big, too clumsy and too determined that his tummy comes first. He was taken from mum [I never saw her] at a very early age, and I think he wolfs everything as a result of that early trauma. I was gesturing with my sandwich in my hand the other day, when he snaffled my sandwich- so he is banned from the house again, while we eat. his tail is just the right height to sweep everything off the side tables that we use!!
How are you dpns?


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to bed to try and rest, not quite mid-night on our not 24 hours worth yet, of winter time. I object to time changes, why can't people just be sensible and use an alarm clock, or realise that if the light is on chances are you are running up the electricity bill- I usually do it in the morning. Busy day tomorrow- actually until Wednesday- doctors, breastscreen, and emergency trip to the supermarket- forgot the dog meat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The time changes can be very disrupting! As you say, just use an alarm clock.
> My daughter's dog will check out the grocery bags, looking for her food. No such thing as a dumb dog!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine does that too!! Then she will sometimes take out the package that she feels is hers. Often it is just a package of rye crisp flat bread!! I sometimes give her one piece that she crunches up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try always to have the dogs in the back garden while I am shopping. The Mutt is too big, too clumsy and too determined that his tummy comes first. He was taken from mum [I never saw her] at a very early age, and I think he wolfs everything as a result of that early trauma. I was gesturing with my sandwich in my hand the other day, when he snaffled my sandwich- so he is banned from the house again, while we eat. his tail is just the right height to sweep everything off the side tables that we use!!
> How are you dpns?
Click to expand...

I will say Good morning to you Myfanwy since it is morning here but likely evening where you are. I am doing okay today. Today I am roasting a ham, making roasted potatoes, carrot pennies, and cooked cabbage for supper. I am taking it all over to Mom & Dad's for supper. Mom has made bread pudding for desert. Today is Palm Sunday observances. Next Sunday of course is the Easter Sunday. Mom will make roast rack of lamb with mashed potatoes. I have some peaches, so I will likely make the desert -- upside down peach cake. Mom used to make these all the time when we were all at home as kids! I sprinkle a little cinnamon on the top of the white cake before baking to give it a little more of something......


----------



## margewhaples

Good morning all. Halalujah!!! The sun is out and chances are there will be a sunny day on the weekend so I can get something done. Completed my scarf today. Now to get a few extras and then complete the dishcloth which I had to reknit because I lost it on the taxi/bus, Also lost one of my new knitpiks needles. It will be awhile before I stress myself again with deadlines and swap pkg. Although I surely did have pleasant thoughts when I received mine and while knitting those for others. It was a challenge to pick something for someone else. I need to make some dishcloths and pot holders for my own kitchen. Then its back to completing the quilt. I want to find a set of yellow sheets for backing. I am going to make a duvet cover so I can put in a down comforter in it for extra warmth. 
Sam: we need pictures. pups must be 4-6 wks old.
Hobo is gaining wt. I wouldn't believe how fast he is filling out. His coat is now sleek and soft rather than falling out with every petting as it was in the beginning.I am going to sprinkle ginger or peppermint on his food to help control the continued dyspepsia. Or buy some mint leaves. May even plant some as I eat a lot of peppermint tea. So long for now and check in later. 
myfanwy: Your border collie is beautiful. Hobo is a very loving animal with a good desire to please me. 

Marlark Marge.


----------



## Grandma Gail

carol's gifts said:


> :lol:  Sam you are so funny!! I believe girls do mature faster than boys. How about it all the experts out there-are we right??


My two older grandchildren are grandson 17 and granddaughter 14. She's a very level headed teenager and a good student, but a typical teenage girl. My grandson is 17 going on not 3 but 33. No matter how he is impacted by anything, his first concern is how everyone else is doing. He's taking all college classes his last two years in high school, so he will have his first two years of college completed when he graduates from high school. He saves money better than anyone I know. I need to take lessons from him. I'm always telling him he'll only be a kid once, so make the most of it while you can. He also plays three sports and has lots of friends and has lots of fun, so he's not all work and no play. All I can say is I love all 4 dearly and they bring me joy every day.


----------



## Grandma Gail

thewren said:


> i think boys are easier to raise - if they get sngry they duke it out and it is over - girls get mad - they stay mad -and over the silliest things (i think - but then what does grandpa know?)
> 
> sam


I agree whole heartedly. I always said if I had only one of two choices - one girl or ten boys, I'd choose 10 boys without hesitation.


----------



## Grandma Gail

FireballDave said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:  :-D :XD: Dave-you make me laugh. I know by my oldest son's habits they never give up their toys!!
> 
> 
> 
> We just get bigger, better, faster toys!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

AND more expensive!


----------



## budasha

flockie said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of pruning (from last week)....does anyone know how/when to prune a hydrangea bush? We have a beautiful one in Ohio...my SIL pruned it one year...no blooms the next. They have been beautiful...want them to be so again!
> Happy weekend all! My bro & SIL just walked in...gotta' go be familial!
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't read ahead so I don't know if anyone answered you yet..... as far as I know you have to wait until you see the new growth in the spring before you cut off the dead areas. This is what my dad does each year.
> 
> Flockie
Click to expand...

That's what I do and I have lots of beautiful flowers. I cut them back to the first bud on the stalk.


----------



## gingerwitch

5mmdpns said:


> kaliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Weekend All! First things first. HOW do you Steam the pie? What do you put it in?
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the _Steak and Kidney Pudding_, I make it in a Pyrex pudding basin and put that in a steamer above a pan of boiling water. If you don't have a large enough steamer, you can place the pudding basin on a trivet in a large sausepan with boiling water hal-way up the sides and keep it boiling, gently. If you don't have a suitable trivet, fold a few sheets of newspaper and place them in the bottom of a large saucepan, place an old plate upside-down on top of the paper with the pudding basin on top of that, pour in boiling water half-way up the side of the basin.
> 
> All of these methods work, the important thing, especially when boiling, is to check the water level regularly, it mustn't boil dry. You wantsteady gentle steaming over the entire cooking period.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much Dave! Now one more thing, any translation for a PYrex (that part I know) pudding basin??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can try corning ware.  I have many of these baking dishes and they have glass lids. Very very handy for me to use!
Click to expand...

Pudding basins traditionally are fairly tall in comparison with the width and have a thickened rim at the top. Stainless would work as would any tempered glass product, but the thicker the material the better because it allows for longer, slower cooking. It's important not to use a wider, flatter bowl as it will make it difficult to keep the water level where you need it be for successful steaming. You can find appropriate cookware here in the states, but it's a challenge; I look every year because I make Christmas puddings as gifts so I need several (and only very good friends return the bowl!)


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sam, the puppies turn the magical 6 weeks old tomorrow. How are they doing? Have you had any offers on them?


----------



## martin keith

i think boys are easier to raise - if they get sngry they duke it out and it is over - girls get mad - they stay mad -and over the silliest things (i think - but then what does grandpa know?)

sam

The only difference between a man and a boy is the price of the toys.


----------



## NanaCaren

Grandma Gail said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:  :-D :XD: Dave-you make me laugh. I know by my oldest son's habits they never give up their toys!!
> 
> 
> 
> We just get bigger, better, faster toys!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND more expensive!
Click to expand...

And shinier


----------



## 5mmdpns

martin keith said:


> i think boys are easier to raise - if they get sngry they duke it out and it is over - girls get mad - they stay mad -and over the silliest things (i think - but then what does grandpa know?)
> 
> sam
> 
> The only difference between a man and a boy is the price of the toys.


And the ability to be rational about pricing is where us ladies come in. (How else would we be able to rack up such stashes?)
Of course, it goes without saying that any gentlemen knitters have learned this too!!


----------



## Edith M

Oh, Sam, have you ever got that right. Ask a boy why he is upset and he will spill his guts. Then you send him out to chop wood . Ask a girl why she is up set she will burst into tears and wail" You wouldn't understand" Then lock herself in her room for hours. Ask me how I know>>>> I had three boys and two girls. Somehow they grew up in spite of me. Edith M


thewren said:


> i think boys are easier to raise - if they get sngry they duke it out and it is over - girls get mad - they stay mad -and over the silliest things (i think - but then what does grandpa know?)
> 
> sam


----------



## mjs

margewhaples said:


> Good morning all. Halalujah!!! The sun is out and chances are there will be a sunny day on the weekend so I can get something done. Completed my scarf today. Now to get a few extras and then complete the dishcloth which I had to reknit because I lost it on the taxi/bus, Also lost one of my new knitpiks needles. It will be awhile before I stress myself again with deadlines and swap pkg. Although I surely did have pleasant thoughts when I received mine and while knitting those for others. It was a challenge to pick something for someone else. I need to make some dishcloths and pot holders for my own kitchen. Then its back to completing the quilt. I want to find a set of yellow sheets for backing. I am going to make a duvet cover so I can put in a down comforter in it for extra warmth.
> Sam: we need pictures. pups must be 4-6 wks old.
> Hobo is gaining wt. I wouldn't believe how fast he is filling out. His coat is now sleek and soft rather than falling out with every petting as it was in the beginning.I am going to sprinkle ginger or peppermint on his food to help control the continued dyspepsia. Or buy some mint leaves. May even plant some as I eat a lot of peppermint tea. So long for now and check in later.
> myfanwy: Your border collie is beautiful. Hobo is a very loving animal with a good desire to please me.
> 
> Marlark Marge.


If you plant mint, don't forget that it takes over. So you need to put it where it can be contained.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all. Halalujah!!! The sun is out and chances are there will be a sunny day on the weekend so I can get something done. Completed my scarf today. Now to get a few extras and then complete the dishcloth which I had to reknit because I lost it on the taxi/bus, Also lost one of my new knitpiks needles. It will be awhile before I stress myself again with deadlines and swap pkg. Although I surely did have pleasant thoughts when I received mine and while knitting those for others. It was a challenge to pick something for someone else. I need to make some dishcloths and pot holders for my own kitchen. Then its back to completing the quilt. I want to find a set of yellow sheets for backing. I am going to make a duvet cover so I can put in a down comforter in it for extra warmth.
> Sam: we need pictures. pups must be 4-6 wks old.
> Hobo is gaining wt. I wouldn't believe how fast he is filling out. His coat is now sleek and soft rather than falling out with every petting as it was in the beginning.I am going to sprinkle ginger or peppermint on his food to help control the continued dyspepsia. Or buy some mint leaves. May even plant some as I eat a lot of peppermint tea. So long for now and check in later.
> myfanwy: Your border collie is beautiful. Hobo is a very loving animal with a good desire to please me.
> 
> Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> If you plant mint, don't forget that it takes over. So you need to put it where it can be contained.
Click to expand...

Wish it would [take over- I love the stuff], my last mint died. I think it got too dry.


----------



## martin keith

5mmdpns said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think boys are easier to raise - if they get sngry they duke it out and it is over - girls get mad - they stay mad -and over the silliest things (i think - but then what does grandpa know?)
> 
> sam
> 
> The only difference between a man and a boy is the price of the toys.
> 
> 
> 
> And the ability to be rational about pricing is where us ladies come in. (How else would we be able to rack up such stashes?)
> Of course, it goes without saying that any gentlemen knitters have learned this too!!
Click to expand...

You would think I would have a "stash" but If I do, it is only about 12 balls of yarn, I have no Imagination or artistic ability and I can't put a pattern with yarn and think it will look nice.


----------



## martin keith

What's for dinner tonight?


----------



## cmaliza

KatyNora said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> August 9 for me. We'll have a good time  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!!! Mines the 11th. What's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear, I must butt in and ask if I can join the party too. My birthday is August 13. Can't miss the opportunity to share with fellow KPers. Pretty please?
Click to expand...

Hmmm? I don't have a birthday in August, but my mom was born Aug 6th, my SIL and her son my nephew were born Aug 9, and my brother got married on Aug 9th, my BFF's birthday is Aug 8th, and another BFF has a b'day on Aug 17th. My future son in law celebrates his b'day on Aug 19th, and my parents were married on August 31, 1935! I feel I have an investment in August celebrations....can I join the party, too?


----------



## pammie1234

I am so far behind in the posts. Plan on trying to get caught up, but would also love to take a nap! Such decisions. I went to a friend's surprise anniversary party. It was very nice and the couple was surprised! That rarely happens. Usually, someone finds out, but they didn't. Saw some old friends I hadn't seen in a while. That was really nice. Came home, tried to knit, but decided to go to bed. The dogs kept waking me up, so not a good rest. Good thing I love them!


----------



## 5mmdpns

martin keith said:


> What's for dinner tonight?


Dinner at Mom & Dad's is a roast ham, baked potatoes, and carrot pennies and cabbage. I am making those and bringing them over to their's. Mom is making bread pudding.

Next weekend it is roast rack of lamb, mashed potatoes, and what ever vegetable Mom decides. I will make a peach upsidedown cake for the desert. Mom is cooking the main course and I will do desert.

What are you cooking?

Just have to share this with everyone: I had my front door open so the little dog could come back inside when she wanted to. Well, in through the door flies a butterfly! it flies once around the living room and goes back outside!! how refreshing to be blessed with this little creature! and the sun is shining and the birds are singing!! haha, what a delightful day!


----------



## flockie

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> I would take a bite but would probably damage my laptop!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love that line, I'm nicking it for future use!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Feel free! I like to share.
Flockie


----------



## NanaCaren

Spending a day with #1 daughter, playing with chocolate. They still need to be painted.


----------



## cmaliza

gingerwitch said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of pruning (from last week)....does anyone know how/when to prune a hydrangea bush? We have a beautiful one in Ohio...my SIL pruned it one year...no blooms the next. They have been beautiful...want them to be so again!
> Happy weekend all! My bro & SIL just walked in...gotta' go be familial!
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> Hydrangeas can be tricky. There are several different species but I'm assuming you're talking about H. macrophylla, the big mophead or lacecap types, which are the most readily available and popular. They should be pruned in early or mid spring after you see the new buds emerge. Cut off the old dried flower heads back to the first bud or pair of buds. That will maximize flowering. If you need to renovate prune, cut off no more than one third of the oldest shoots annually, which will leave some of the younger wood to produce flowers.
Click to expand...

GingerWitch....thanks for the guidance! I suspect our hydrangeas are the kind you described. I'll follow your advice.

Next question....what is renovate pruning? Sounds like maybe I should be doing that?
Carol (IL)


----------



## flockie

5mmdpns

We usually start with a breakfast of ham and polish sausage. We buy butter molded into a lamb and rye bread. On Friday, we will hard cook some eggs. Write each persons name on the egg in crayon and dip in food coloring. On Saturday morning, we load up a basket with the eggs, ham, sausage, rye bread and butter, horseradish, salt and pepper. This is taken to church for blessing. This is usually just what will be consumed at breakfast so that there is nothing left over. Later in the day, we will have ham, polish sausage with sauerkraut, potatoes, and vegetables. For dessert usually a pound cake baked in a lamb mold, and carrot cake. This has always been our family tradition. We are mostly of Polish descent with a bit of German. 

Flockie


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> i'll be there nanacaren
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i'll be ???? on 24 september - i would like sour cherry pie for my birthday cake.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dear KatyNora, don't you know that there is an open invitation to an August birthday celebration? My friends and relatives all get together in August for our community birthday party. It is gigantic!  The more the merrier dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> August 9 for me. We'll have a good time  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!!! Mines the 11th. What's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear, I must butt in and ask if I can join the party too. My birthday is August 13. Can't miss the opportunity to share with fellow KPers. Pretty please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I start the September birthday celebrations or shall I just join in early with you? :lol: I'll hit the big 6-0 on 4/9/12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam my one sons birthday is Sept.25. We make him cherry pie, I'll just make an extra one for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

For some reason, I'm having problems with the postings today....I apologize for the duplicates. Maybe I can blame it on sleep deprivation....at the hospital with FIL most of the night.


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> i'll be there nanacaren
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i'll be ???? on 24 september - i would like sour cherry pie for my birthday cake.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dear KatyNora, don't you know that there is an open invitation to an August birthday celebration? My friends and relatives all get together in August for our community birthday party. It is gigantic!  The more the merrier dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> August 9 for me. We'll have a good time  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!!! Mines the 11th. What's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear, I must butt in and ask if I can join the party too. My birthday is August 13. Can't miss the opportunity to share with fellow KPers. Pretty please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I start the September birthday celebrations or shall I just join in early with you? :lol: I'll hit the big 6-0 on 4/9/12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam my one sons birthday is Sept.25. We make him cherry pie, I'll just make an extra one for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam.....so glad to hear you're feeling good enough to plan your trip to Seattle --- was so saddened last year when things didn't go so well. Wishing you lots of fun when you go and I'll bet the KPer's come out in droves to meet you! You're special to us.


----------



## martin keith

Whats for dinner?

I had my taste buds all set for the steak and Kidney... but I don't have everything to put it together. So I think I will have some red meat since I haven't had any this week and make a simple pot roast, potatoes, carrots, onions, some gravy, and homemade biscuits. Desert a very simple pineapple cake, nice red wine and coffee with desert. It is almost 3pm and when this gets done it will be late and just wind up in my mid section and hips, so maybe I should re-think this whole thing. Any body got any ideas to share, where is Dave when you need him, he always has wonderful things to make.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Flockie, where do you get your lamb molds from? I have not heard of these before. Your meal sound wonderful!!! No perogies included in your meals? having Polish roots I was thinking you would have some of these?

I used to live across the street from a Polish lady who would make me strawberry perogies and some saurkraut perogies. They were wonderful!!!


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCren.....do we (Sam) need to ask????? You can't tempt us with such a delish photo and not include the recipe!
Waiting.......
Carol (IL)


----------



## flockie

5mmdpns said:


> Flockie, where do you get your lamb molds from? I have not heard of these before. Your meal sound wonderful!!! No perogies included in your meals? having Polish roots I was thinking you would have some of these?
> 
> I used to live across the street from a Polish lady who would make me strawberry perogies and some saurkraut perogies. They were wonderful!!!


The butter ones? They are pre-packaged in plastic - what else? -readily available this time of year and we usually find these in any grocery store where you can pick up butter. The ones for the pound cake are my moms and she has had them for many, many years. I imagine you can get them from Wilton - don't know their exact website - because they make many different cake molds. Pierogies we eat all throughout the year. My families favorites are sauerkraut with mushrooms, cheese, and the fruit filled ones.


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> NanaCren.....do we (Sam) need to ask????? You can't tempt us with such a delish photo and not include the recipe!
> Waiting.......
> Carol (IL)


They're made with melting chocolate, pretzels and chocolate molds that I have. I find this type of thing relaxing. I plan on painting them later on.


----------



## RookieRetiree

ivyrain said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:  Sam you are so funny!! I believe girls do mature faster than boys. How about it all the experts out there-are we right??
> 
> 
> 
> I think that girls mature faster but boys are more athletic earlier. When they reach High School it is NECK AND NECK!LOL
Click to expand...

Not sure if you meant the pun - but when I drop off our little grandson at the pre-school held within the Child Development curriculum of the High School - I see the PDA or "necking" going on in the halls before the bells ring.

Having a son and two daughters - I'd say that it's really up to the particular kid's personality - I think our son was born wise and even-keeled....one daughter is the most emotional and the other is very brainy--but clueless in everyday stuff - they've each found their niche - Project Manager/Team Lead - teacher for visually impaired - and PhD stem cell researcher in respective order.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jmai5421 said:


> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is 14 and he is 15. Girls sure mature faster than boys!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful kids. Hope they have/had a good time.
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

jmai5421 said:


> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is 14 and he is 15. Girls sure mature faster than boys!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful kids. Hope they have/had a good time.
Click to expand...

 Great picture - beautiful kids. I love watching the grandkids grow up and seeing the type of "grown ups" they'll become.


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think boys are easier to raise - if they get sngry they duke it out and it is over - girls get mad - they stay mad -and over the silliest things (i think - but then what does grandpa know?)
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa knows lots, he's seen it all before!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think grandpa is a pretty smart. Boys are so much easier to raise than girls.[/quote
> 
> Soooo much easier - at least in my experience.
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

siouxann said:


> OK, got in. for some reason the link wouldn't work, but when I re-typed it, it worked.
> What a nice design! It is WAAAY beyond my interpretation abilities. I hope someone will be able to help you, and that you will post a picture of your finished project!!


Great faire isle design.....I would need to enlarge the picture to print it and maybe still use my magnifer line ruler. Can't wait to see your finished product. I'm making some Christmas Stockings that have the faire isle snowflakes, but it's only one section...not nearly as ambitious as your undertaking.


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> Spending a day with #1 daughter, playing with chocolate. They still need to be painted.


Hey Dave - hope you don't miss out on these chocolate pretzels --- wouldn't they be a great hit at one of your Petrol parties?


----------



## gingerwitch

cmaliza said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of pruning (from last week)....does anyone know how/when to prune a hydrangea bush? We have a beautiful one in Ohio...my SIL pruned it one year...no blooms the next. They have been beautiful...want them to be so again!
> Happy weekend all! My bro & SIL just walked in...gotta' go be familial!
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> Hydrangeas can be tricky. There are several different species but I'm assuming you're talking about H. macrophylla, the big mophead or lacecap types, which are the most readily available and popular. They should be pruned in early or mid spring after you see the new buds emerge. Cut off the old dried flower heads back to the first bud or pair of buds. That will maximize flowering. If you need to renovate prune, cut off no more than one third of the oldest shoots annually, which will leave some of the younger wood to produce flowers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GingerWitch....thanks for the guidance! I suspect our hydrangeas are the kind you described. I'll follow your advice.
> 
> Next question....what is renovate pruning? Sounds like maybe I should be doing that?
> Carol (IL)
Click to expand...

You'd want to renovate if you have an older shrub that's become problematical for any of a number of reasons. If it's outgrown it's space and you need to reduce the overall size, or if the plant is becoming leggy and unshapely, or if flower production on older wood is not so good, you may want to consider more drastic pruning and remove older wood in favor of more vigorous new growth. Rule of thumb with pruning recommends removing no more than one third of the older wood annually (that's actually the gold standard with all sorts of trees and shrubs); you can of course do more but it may impact the overall vigor of the plant and certainly flower production will suffer. So it's a 3 year proposition. What you will actually do is select the shoots (oldest wood, and distributed evenly throughout the plant) and cut them off at ground level in early spring while you can still see clearly what needs to be done. Something to remember is that if you do have a plant that has outgrown it's space, pruning is only a temporary fix so you may want to replace it with a smaller variety.


----------



## RookieRetiree

martin keith said:


> Whats for dinner?
> 
> I had my taste buds all set for the steak and Kidney... but I don't have everything to put it together. So I think I will have some red meat since I haven't had any this week and make a simple pot roast, potatoes, carrots, onions, some gravy, and homemade biscuits. Desert a very simple pineapple cake, nice red wine and coffee with desert. It is almost 3pm and when this gets done it will be late and just wind up in my mid section and hips, so maybe I should re-think this whole thing. Any body got any ideas to share, where is Dave when you need him, he always has wonderful things to make.


 I'm going to make a roasted chicken - just rub it with butter, garlic and rosemary and let it roast in an open pan...I love the smell in the house - Add a little mashed potatoes, broccoli and pan gravy and I'm set. Don't usually eat desserts, but will definitely have some bread with the chicken.


----------



## KateB

5mmdpns said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My luck runs............away!
> 
> Kathy :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that mine is running with yours! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *chuckles* I think you hung the horseshoe up the wrong way. It has to hang like the letter U so that your luck is captured and doesnt run out. I think someone ran off with my horseshoe!!
Click to expand...

...But hung that way it makes a swing for a witch!! Guess we can't win whichever way you hang it. :lol:


----------



## Ceili

wannabear said:


> I think it's the underscoring that is causing a problem. If you type it in, it goes to the page. However once I got to the page I didn't know where to go for the pattern.


I copied and pasted it into a separate browser page and it came up nicely.

As I thought from the description, just repeat the pattern chart, leaving out the border stitches, and the add the border when you're done. Otherwise, you could just flip it over, but I don't think you need to do that.


----------



## 5mmdpns

KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My luck runs............away!
> Kathy :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that mine is running with yours! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *chuckles* I think you hung the horseshoe up the wrong way. It has to hang like the letter U so that your luck is captured and doesnt run out. I think someone ran off with my horseshoe!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...But hung that way it makes a swing for a witch!! Guess we can't win whichever way you hang it. :lol:
Click to expand...

haha!! the luck always seems to follow someone else!!!


----------



## Edith M

We are having pot roast also. It has been in the crock pot all day and the smell is making me sooooo hungry. Edith M


----------



## Poledra65

We are having a roast also, it must be the day for it. 
5mmdpn's, isn't wonderful to be blessed with butterflies? We had a little bird fly in the other day, on it's way back out, it flew low and sideswiped the big dog, poor dog fell over and was really confused at what had just happened. 
I finally got the pattern I need to finish written up and now I can just sit and relax. Need to make something sweet for DH to munch on, or he'll everything else. 
Be back later.


----------



## Needleme

5mmdpns said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's for dinner tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at Mom & Dad's is a roast ham, baked potatoes, and carrot pennies and cabbage. I am making those and bringing them over to their's. Mom is making bread pudding.
> 
> Next weekend it is roast rack of lamb, mashed potatoes, and what ever vegetable Mom decides. I will make a peach upsidedown cake for the desert. Mom is cooking the main course and I will do desert.
> 
> What are you cooking?
> 
> Just have to share this with everyone: I had my front door open so the little dog could come back inside when she wanted to. Well, in through the door flies a butterfly! it flies once around the living room and goes back outside!! how refreshing to be blessed with this little creature! and the sun is shining and the birds are singing!! haha, what a delightful day!
Click to expand...

How lovely!


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spending a day with #1 daughter, playing with chocolate. They still need to be painted.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dave - hope you don't miss out on these chocolate pretzels --- wouldn't they be a great hit at one of your Petrol parties?
Click to expand...

Dinner tonight is: coconut shrimp, chicken satay, shrimp scampi, veggie platter. 
Cocktails: Apple Tini, Sangria, champagne and Pomegranate Cherry daquiri.


----------



## siouxann

Looks WONDERFUL!


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spending a day with #1 daughter, playing with chocolate. They still need to be painted.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dave - hope you don't miss out on these chocolate pretzels --- wouldn't they be a great hit at one of your Petrol parties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dinner tonight is: coconut shrimp, chicken satay, shrimp scampi, veggie platter.
> Cocktails: Apple Tini, Sangria, champagne and Pomegranate Cherry daquiri.
Click to expand...

Yummm - I'm headed over; my chicken can wait!


----------



## siouxann

The pomegranate cherry daiquiri sounds intriguing - have you the receipt for it that you can share?


----------



## Needleme

I made a big pot of spaghetti and meatball "stoup"-- thicker than soup and kinda like a stew. Basically it is spaghetti and meatballs with chicken stock to thin down the sauce. Meatballs made out of ground beef, Italian sausage, ground veal, Parmesan cheese, breadcrumbs, chopped spinach, basil, and a beaten egg. It is a Rachael Ray recipe from Food Channel or whatever channel she is on. I don't watch her, but get some recipes online. It was my day to make soup for a local homeless program called "April Showers" at a local Boys and Girls Club where guests can take a shower, get clean clothes, and have a hot meal. Since the "stoup" turned out a ginormous quantity, I have a half-pot left for us tonight!


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spending a day with #1 daughter, playing with chocolate. They still need to be painted.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dave - hope you don't miss out on these chocolate pretzels --- wouldn't they be a great hit at one of your Petrol parties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dinner tonight is: coconut shrimp, chicken satay, shrimp scampi, veggie platter.
> Cocktails: Apple Tini, Sangria, champagne and Pomegranate Cherry daquiri.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yummm - I'm headed over; my chicken can wait!
Click to expand...

Come on over the more the merrier. We can have chocolates for desserts.


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> The pomegranate cherry daiquiri sounds intriguing - have you the receipt for it that you can share?


Elishia made it.

Pomegranate Cherry Daiquiri
Serves 2

3 oz white rum
1/2 oz Kirsch
3/4 oz lime juice
2 tsp agave nectar (optional)
3/4 c pomegranate juice
2 c frozen dark cherries

1. Place all ingredients in a blender and blend until icy.
2. Drink to the end of a very frustrating week!


----------



## martin keith

NanaCaren- You have out done yourself, not only does it sound good the presentation is pretty. Wish I could have joined you for dinner.


----------



## siouxann

NanaCaren said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pomegranate cherry daiquiri sounds intriguing - have you the receipt for it that you can share?
> 
> 
> 
> Elishia made it.
> 
> Pomegranate Cherry Daiquiri
> Serves 2
> 
> 3 oz white rum
> 1/2 oz Kirsch
> 3/4 oz lime juice
> 2 tsp agave nectar (optional)
> 3/4 c pomegranate juice
> 2 c frozen dark cherries
> 
> 1. Place all ingredients in a blender and blend until icy.
> 2. Drink to the end of a very frustrating week!
Click to expand...

I think I shall double the recipe and have it serve 1! Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## NanaCaren

martin keith said:


> NanaCaren- You have out done yourself, not only does it sound good the presentation is pretty. Wish I could have joined you for dinner.


Thank you. My daughter and myself enjoyed doing this.


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pomegranate cherry daiquiri sounds intriguing - have you the receipt for it that you can share?
> 
> 
> 
> Elishia made it.
> 
> Pomegranate Cherry Daiquiri
> Serves 2
> 
> 3 oz white rum
> 1/2 oz Kirsch
> 3/4 oz lime juice
> 2 tsp agave nectar (optional)
> 3/4 c pomegranate juice
> 2 c frozen dark cherries
> 
> 1. Place all ingredients in a blender and blend until icy.
> 2. Drink to the end of a very frustrating week!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I shall double the recipe and have it serve 1! Thank you for sharing it.
Click to expand...

You are welcome. We had to make a bunch of mock tails for the grandsons, just to keep them out of ours.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spending a day with #1 daughter, playing with chocolate. They still need to be painted.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dave - hope you don't miss out on these chocolate pretzels --- wouldn't they be a great hit at one of your Petrol parties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dinner tonight is: coconut shrimp, chicken satay, shrimp scampi, veggie platter.
> Cocktails: Apple Tini, Sangria, champagne and Pomegranate Cherry daquiri.
Click to expand...

That looks Marvelous!


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> Wouldn't a Basin be the same as a Pyrex glass bowl, only with a rim on it? They are readily available in most general merchandise stores as well as in 'Palaces of Hell'.


You can also use a glazed pottery pudding basin. They're simply a bowl with a rim, but deeper than a mixing bowl. I like Pyrex and use it a lot, the glass cleans easier and it can withstand oven-use, whereas some glazed pottery, although it doesn't break, does 'craze'.

Sorry for the confusion folks.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spending a day with #1 daughter, playing with chocolate. They still need to be painted.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dave - hope you don't miss out on these chocolate pretzels --- wouldn't they be a great hit at one of your Petrol parties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dinner tonight is: coconut shrimp, chicken satay, shrimp scampi, veggie platter.
> Cocktails: Apple Tini, Sangria, champagne and Pomegranate Cherry daquiri.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks Marvelous!
Click to expand...

Thank you. 
The grandsons enjoyed several mock tails complete with sugar on the rim.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Spending a day with #1 daughter, playing with chocolate. They still need to be painted.


They look wonderful, I'm impressed!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

RookieRetiree said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spending a day with #1 daughter, playing with chocolate. They still need to be painted.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dave - hope you don't miss out on these chocolate pretzels --- wouldn't they be a great hit at one of your Petrol parties?
Click to expand...

I may have to look for moulds in the kitchen shop, NanaCaren's are so tempting!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spending a day with #1 daughter, playing with chocolate. They still need to be painted.
> 
> 
> 
> They look wonderful, I'm impressed!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

 Thank you. I enjoyed very much doing this. A way to relax. The grandsons finished everything off in no time. They get treats like this often.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spending a day with #1 daughter, playing with chocolate. They still need to be painted.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dave - hope you don't miss out on these chocolate pretzels --- wouldn't they be a great hit at one of your Petrol parties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may have to look for moulds in the kitchen shop, NanaCaren's are so tempting!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I have several molds they make quick fun treats guests and, grandchildren.


----------



## pammie1234

NanaCaren said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pomegranate cherry daiquiri sounds intriguing - have you the receipt for it that you can share?
> 
> 
> 
> Elishia made it.
> 
> Pomegranate Cherry Daiquiri
> Serves 2
> 
> 3 oz white rum
> 1/2 oz Kirsch
> 3/4 oz lime juice
> 2 tsp agave nectar (optional)
> 3/4 c pomegranate juice
> 2 c frozen dark cherries
> 
> 1. Place all ingredients in a blender and blend until icy.
> 2. Drink to the end of a very frustrating week!
Click to expand...

Now that is one healthy cocktail! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> Now that is one healthy cocktail! Can't wait to try it!


Yes it is healthy and very tasty as well.


----------



## deescrafty

SHCooper said:


> A pocket prayer shawl is basically a patch-sized piece of fabric, knitting or crochet. The recipient can keep it in a pocket and it is easy to access any time he/she needs to feel the comfort, reassurance and love a prayer shawl is meant to offer. They may or may not have fringe on one or both ends or the corners. The main body of a pocket shawl is often 3"x5" or a little larger.
> 
> The ones we are making need to be of natural fibers (cotton, wool, linen, etc.) because acrylics can/do melt in extreme heat, and would possibly make combat wounds worse.
> Thank you. What a nice idea. I'm grtting ready to send a box of needles and such to a young woman in Afghanistan who's a member of KP, and that would be nice to include.
> 
> 
> 
> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a county-wide (about 12 communities) knit/crochet event coming in May. All the prayer shawl groups will meet at a local college for a day and make pocket prayer shawls for a PA National Guard unit that is to be deployed later this year. We are working on them in advance as well. It is easy to find cross and 'fish' patterns but I guess I'll have to be creative if I want to fashion any with symbols for other than Christian pocket shawls. I have made a few "plain" patterned pocket shawls but I think I want to try a Star of David. I never knitted from charts before but I think I can figure that pattern out for myself and manage to knit it. Any other ideas??? I am trying to keep them quite small --- about 3" x 5" max.
> 
> 
> 
> I've not heard of pocket prayer shawls. Can you describe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cmaliza

Thank you Flockie...every bit of info helps! We messed up so badly and have had trouble getting the right info. What you say makes sense to me. We'll try that this year. In the past the blooms have been absolutely gorgeous, so it was sad when none appeared. Keep your fingers crossed for us!
Carol (IL)


----------



## deescrafty

NanaCaren said:


> Spending a day with #1 daughter, playing with chocolate. They still need to be painted.


Wow, very elaborate, looks loke fun. Audrey just baked a caramel cake for tonight's dessert. Smells delicious, too!


----------



## NanaCaren

deescrafty said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spending a day with #1 daughter, playing with chocolate. They still need to be painted.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, very elaborate, looks loke fun. Audrey just baked a caramel cake for tonight's dessert. Smells delicious, too!
Click to expand...

Thank you, it is fun, I find it relaxing.


----------



## Needleme

deescrafty said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> A pocket prayer shawl is basically a patch-sized piece of fabric, knitting or crochet. The recipient can keep it in a pocket and it is easy to access any time he/she needs to feel the comfort, reassurance and love a prayer shawl is meant to offer. They may or may not have fringe on one or both ends or the corners. The main body of a pocket shawl is often 3"x5" or a little larger.
> 
> The ones we are making need to be of natural fibers (cotton, wool, linen, etc.) because acrylics can/do melt in extreme heat, and would possibly make combat wounds worse.
> Thank you. What a nice idea. I'm grtting ready to send a box of needles and such to a young woman in Afghanistan who's a member of KP, and that would be nice to include.
> 
> 
> 
> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a county-wide (about 12 communities) knit/crochet event coming in May. All the prayer shawl groups will meet at a local college for a day and make pocket prayer shawls for a PA National Guard unit that is to be deployed later this year. We are working on them in advance as well. It is easy to find cross and 'fish' patterns but I guess I'll have to be creative if I want to fashion any with symbols for other than Christian pocket shawls. I have made a few "plain" patterned pocket shawls but I think I want to try a Star of David. I never knitted from charts before but I think I can figure that pattern out for myself and manage to knit it. Any other ideas??? I am trying to keep them quite small --- about 3" x 5" max.
> 
> 
> 
> I've not heard of pocket prayer shawls. Can you describe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I love this idea of a pocket prayer shawl! Would like to learn more or obtain a resource for directions/ patterns and a place to send them to. Any ideas?


----------



## deescrafty

NanaCaren said:


> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spending a day with #1 daughter, playing with chocolate. They still need to be painted.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, very elaborate, looks loke fun. Audrey just baked a caramel cake for tonight's dessert. Smells delicious, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, it is fun, I find it relaxing.
Click to expand...

What do you paint them with?


----------



## KatyNora

Just finished catching up with today's posts. Sounds like everyone's been having a pretty good Sunday. I had fun this afternoon, went thrift-shopping with a good friend and scored big on yarn - which is rare for me. I got several mixed packages for very little $$. Most of the contents were single balls/skeins so I'll be working through the one-skein project books I got at last month's library book sale. The bundles included mohair, alpaca, cotton, superwash wools, feltable wools, and acrylics, in sizes from fingering weight to super bulky. Down side is that some of them are a bit smudged and have obviously been in an attic or storage room, so I'll have quite a bit of washing up to do before they're usable. Somehow I think I'll manage to tough it out! :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

deescrafty said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spending a day with #1 daughter, playing with chocolate. They still need to be painted.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, very elaborate, looks loke fun. Audrey just baked a caramel cake for tonight's dessert. Smells delicious, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, it is fun, I find it relaxing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you paint them with?
Click to expand...

I will melt colored chocolate and carefully paint them. 
I might also try piping colored chocolate into the mold let it harden slightly them pipe in dark chocolate. 
I am making some for a friend as well.


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren- You have out done yourself, not only does it sound good the presentation is pretty. Wish I could have joined you for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. My daughter and myself enjoyed doing this.
Click to expand...

And we enjoyed looking at it all with our mouths watering!!! umyum!!!

And now I shall likely sit and watch nothing but put my feet up. oooo supper was so good!!! Mom showed me the fair isle heart socks pattern she was knitting. One sock is nearly finished, she just has to kitchener the toe. Then she will start the other one.


----------



## Marianne818

We had a simple dinner tonight, grilled chicken that I had marinated in pineapple juice, white wine, minced some garlic and added some chopped fresh basil leaves. Turned out very good, wasn't sure about the pineapple but will use it again and again!!! Roasted some chopped potatoes and onions tossed with olive oil and of course garlic, wrapped in foil and cooked on the grill. Had a nice tossed salad and for dessert I made some vanilla bean ice cream... really enjoyed being able to cook again.. has been a busy week nice to be here to chill and catch up with all the posts :wink:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> We had a simple dinner tonight, grilled chicken that I had marinated in pineapple juice, white wine, minced some garlic and added some chopped fresh basil leaves. Turned out very good, wasn't sure about the pineapple but will use it again and again!!! Roasted some chopped potatoes and onions tossed with olive oil and of course garlic, wrapped in foil and cooked on the grill. Had a nice tossed salad and for dessert I made some vanilla bean ice cream... really enjoyed being able to cook again.. has been a busy week nice to be here to chill and catch up with all the posts :wink:


Sometimes pineapple just finishes off the dish with a little class!!


----------



## ivyrain

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had a simple dinner tonight, grilled chicken that I had marinated in pineapple juice, white wine, minced some garlic and added some chopped fresh basil leaves. Turned out very good, wasn't sure about the pineapple but will use it again and again!!! Roasted some chopped potatoes and onions tossed with olive oil and of course garlic, wrapped in foil and cooked on the grill. Had a nice tossed salad and for dessert I made some vanilla bean ice cream... really enjoyed being able to cook again.. has been a busy week nice to be here to chill and catch up with all the posts :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Pineapple in any marinade is great. The whole meal sounds delicious!
> 
> Sometimes pineapple just finishes off the dish with a little class!!
Click to expand...


----------



## deescrafty

NanaCaren said:


> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spending a day with #1 daughter, playing with chocolate. They still need to be painted.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, very elaborate, looks loke fun. Audrey just baked a caramel cake for tonight's dessert. Smells delicious, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, it is fun, I find it relaxing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you paint them with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will melt colored chocolate and carefully paint them.
> I might also try piping colored chocolate into the mold let it harden slightly them pipe in dark chocolate.
> 
> I am making some for a friend as well.
Click to expand...

I would love to see the finished product. How nice of you to make enough for a friend. May I ask, what variety of rose is your avatar? It's lovely.


----------



## NanaCaren

deescrafty said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, it is fun, I find it relaxing.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you paint them with?
Click to expand...

I will melt colored chocolate and carefully paint them. 
I might also try piping colored chocolate into the mold let it harden slightly them pipe in dark chocolate.

I am making some for a friend as well.[/quote]

I would love to see the finished product. How nice of you to make enough for a friend. May I ask, what variety of rose is your avatar? It's lovely.[/quote]

I'm not sure of thr name. When I planted it it was yellow. The next year it came up like this.


----------



## pammie1234

NanaCaren, That is a very beautiful rose!


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> NanaCaren, That is a very beautiful rose!


Thank you. Someday I should try and find out the name.


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, it is fun, I find it relaxing.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you paint them with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will melt colored chocolate and carefully paint them.
> I might also try piping colored chocolate into the mold let it harden slightly them pipe in dark chocolate.
> 
> I am making some for a friend as well.
Click to expand...

I would love to see the finished product. How nice of you to make enough for a friend. May I ask, what variety of rose is your avatar? It's lovely.[/quote]

I'm not sure of thr name. When I planted it it was yellow. The next year it came up like this.[/quote]

it is so stunning I thought maybe it was artificial.


----------



## RookieRetiree

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had a simple dinner tonight, grilled chicken that I had marinated in pineapple juice, white wine, minced some garlic and added some chopped fresh basil leaves. Turned out very good, wasn't sure about the pineapple but will use it again and again!!! Roasted some chopped potatoes and onions tossed with olive oil and of course garlic, wrapped in foil and cooked on the grill. Had a nice tossed salad and for dessert I made some vanilla bean ice cream... really enjoyed being able to cook again.. has been a busy week nice to be here to chill and catch up with all the posts :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes pineapple just finishes off the dish with a little class!!
Click to expand...

I love pineapple with chicken, pork & shrimp....I think the acidity in fresh pineapple also helps tenderize the meats....kiwi works the same way. I love to grill them to caramelize and bring out the juices.


----------



## LesleighAnne

Hi Everybody

I have not read all the posts from this fortnights party and so I appologize if I have dropped into the middle of a conversation. I want to thank you all for the help with my question about peanut butter chips. I now feel I can make the slice with what you have told me.


----------



## FireballDave

Hi everybody, I'm having a couple of days around Portsmouth, we've still got fine weather so I'm making the most of it!

A bit chilly in the wind, but can't complain about the sunshine!

Dave


----------



## pug retirement

Hi Everyone

Love the photo of the Castle. Not your usual castle shape but different. 

Weather has been nice and warm here after the fog lifted.


----------



## NanaCaren

What a lovely picture to wake up too. 

Wind seems to be more tolerable when the sun is shining.


----------



## pug retirement

FireballDave said:


> Hi everybody, I'm having a couple of days around Portsmouth, we've still got fine weather so I'm making the most of it!
> 
> A bit chilly in the wind, but can't complain about the sunshine!
> 
> Dave


how old is the castle and who built it. Why would it be built in that spot with seemingly no way of stopping raiders get at it? Pug


----------



## siouxann

Happy Peanut Butter and Jelly Day! One of the blogs I receige daily is from "Hungry Girl", and she offered this treat to celebrate the day:

http://www.hungry-girl.com/show/pick-me-up-pbandj-yogurt-parfait-recipe

Hope the link works for y'all - sounds delish!!!


----------



## FireballDave

pug retirement said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody, I'm having a couple of days around Portsmouth, we've still got fine weather so I'm making the most of it!
> 
> A bit chilly in the wind, but can't complain about the sunshine!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> how old is the castle and who built it. Why would it be built in that spot with seemingly no way of stopping raiders get at it? Pug
Click to expand...

It's one of Henry VIII's defences for Portsmouth. There is a central keep surrounded by a diamond-shaped battlement with gun emplacements giving a wide range of fire. This meant it could attack enemy ships attemting to get past the defensive boom across the entrance to the harbour and naval dockyard. The castle could also defend the city from an army that landed along the coast and tried to march on Portsmouth. The docks are the Royal Navy's most valuable land asset, so the area is surrounded by a ring of fortifications.

I'm playing in a couple of other fortifications to-day, I'll post some more photos later. Meanwhile here's a pic of the Spinnaker from Old Portsmouth

Dave


----------



## siouxann

Very cool photos!


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> Very cool photos!


Thanks, it's easy when the sun shines!

Dave


----------



## siouxann

If I had won that $640 million lottery, I was going to buy a small romantic castle in the south of France or Spain. With central heat and A/C of course. My romanticism takes a back seat when my creature comforts are concerned.


----------



## pug retirement

FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody, I'm having a couple of days around Portsmouth, we've still got fine weather so I'm making the most of it!
> 
> A bit chilly in the wind, but can't complain about the sunshine!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> how old is the castle and who built it. Why would it be built in that spot with seemingly no way of stopping raiders get at it? Pug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's one of Henry VIII's defences for Portsmouth. There is a central keep surrounded by a diamond-shaped battlement with gun emplacements giving a wide range of fire. This meant it could attack enemy ships attemting to get past the defensive boom across the entrance to the harbour and naval dockyard. The castle could also defend the city from an army that landed along the coast and tried to march on Portsmouth. The docks are the Royal Navy's most valuable land asset, so the area is surrounded by a ring of fortifications.
> 
> I'm playing in a couple of other fortifications to-day, I'll post some more photos later. Meanwhile here's a pic of the Spinnaker from Old Portsmouth
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thank you Dave for the history lesson. As it doesn't look that old. But it just goes to show you you never know. Enjoy your day taking photos. Pug.


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> If I had won that $640 million lottery, I was going to buy a small romantic castle in the south of France or Spain. With central heat and A/C of course. My romanticism takes a back seat when my creature comforts are concerned.


I had a chance to buy a castle a few years back. I let family talk me out of it.


----------



## siouxann

Well, Caren, there's always next time, and maybe another lottery.


----------



## kac47874

FireballDave said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:  Sam you are so funny!! I believe girls do mature faster than boys. How about it all the experts out there-are we right??
> 
> 
> 
> Boys just get bigger!
> 
> Dave (mental age: 7)
Click to expand...

I believe that!

Kathy


----------



## kac47874

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think boys are easier to raise - if they get sngry they duke it out and it is over - girls get mad - they stay mad -and over the silliest things (i think - but then what does grandpa know?)
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa knows lots, he's seen it all before!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think grandpa is a pretty smart. Boys are so much easier to raise than girls.[/quot
> 
> I have girls.... and with girls, you seem to get all the boys you ever needed.....
> 
> :shock:
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Beautiful pictures Dave, Looks like a wonderful day there to be out and about. Have fun.


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> Well, Caren, there's always next time, and maybe another lottery.


If given the chance I would buy it. I have spent the night in the castle, the best sleep ever.
The table in it's formal dinning room is very similar to the dinning table I have,right down to the legs.


----------



## kac47874

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to bed to try and rest, not quite mid-night on our not 24 hours worth yet, of winter time. I object to time changes, why can't people just be sensible and use an alarm clock, or realise that if the light is on chances are you are running up the electricity bill- I usually do it in the morning. Busy day tomorrow- actually until Wednesday- doctors, breastscreen, and emergency trip to the supermarket- forgot the dog meat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The time changes can be very disrupting! As you say, just use an alarm clock.
> My daughter's dog will check out the grocery bags, looking for her food. No such thing as a dumb dog!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine does that too!! Then she will sometimes take out the package that she feels is hers. Often it is just a package of rye crisp flat bread!! I sometimes give her one piece that she crunches up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try always to have the dogs in the back garden while I am shopping. The Mutt is too big, too clumsy and too determined that his tummy comes first. He was taken from mum [I never saw her] at a very early age, and I think he wolfs everything as a result of that early trauma. I was gesturing with my sandwich in my hand the other day, when he snaffled my sandwich- so he is banned from the house again, while we eat. his tail is just the right height to sweep everything off the side tables that we use!!
> How are you dpns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will say Good morning to you Myfanwy since it is morning here but likely evening where you are. I am doing okay today. Today I am roasting a ham, making roasted potatoes, carrot pennies, and cooked cabbage for supper. I am taking it all over to Mom & Dad's for supper. Mom has made bread pudding for desert. Today is Palm Sunday observances. Next Sunday of course is the Easter Sunday. Mom will make roast rack of lamb with mashed potatoes. I have some peaches, so I will likely make the desert -- upside down peach cake. Mom used to make these all the time when we were all at home as kids! I sprinkle a little cinnamon on the top of the white cake before baking to give it a little more of something......
Click to expand...

OOops, someone mentioned baking something without including a reciepe...... so when you get it out you know what's next!!!

Kathy :lol:


----------



## kac47874

cmaliza said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> August 9 for me. We'll have a good time  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!!! Mines the 11th. What's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!!! My birthday is in August as well. We will all celebrate this coming August!!! dandy /sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be 85 in August... Me with DS, DGS and DGGS in my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear, I must butt in and ask if I can join the party too. My birthday is August 13. Can't miss the opportunity to share with fellow KPers. Pretty please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm? I don't have a birthday in August, but my mom was born Aug 6th, my SIL and her son my nephew were born Aug 9, and my brother got married on Aug 9th, my BFF's birthday is Aug 8th, and another BFF has a b'day on Aug 17th. My future son in law celebrates his b'day on Aug 19th, and my parents were married on August 31, 1935! I feel I have an investment in August celebrations....can I join the party, too?
Click to expand...

Absolutely!!!


----------



## siouxann

SAM! SAM! Sam, wake up!! There's a "no recipe included" posting on the tea party!


----------



## Marianne818

Dave, I love the pictures!! I've never traveled out of the USA, (save the border towns of Mexico in my youth) but I've always wanted to visit the UK. Such history and beautiful buildings, I wouldn't have time to sleep would want to cram in everything I could in the time allotted! Thank you for sharing your sights with us and the brief history is awesome. If I want more info, I go and research, thank you for opening my eyes to parts of the UK that I really knew little about. 
Marianne


----------



## charliesaunt

Good morning to all. Yesterday was Palm Sunday and so we begin Holy Week. All the trees are flowering, our azaelas are in full bloom....the look of renewal.

Are preparing hot cross buns for this week and will color Easter eggs with our youth group on Saturday morning. I've knitted 15 small pocket bunnies for the nursing home visit on Wednesday.

I've been a "lurker" and love Dave's sharing of recipies, etc.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## SHCooper

Below are links to 3 sites that deal with pocket prayer shawls. I tried many of the patterns and found that some were just too big, some were difficult to see the pattern, and some seemed not to look at all like the image that was supposed to appear (at least I couldn't make it out). The cross and the fish patterns were the clearest to see.

I have been using the cotton yarn I use for making a dishcloth, size 7 needles and usually 15 stitches cast on. I use any stitch pattern that appeals to me at the moment:
seed (k1,p1,...k1) OR
simple lace stitch between borders of k3 (k2tog, yo) OR
k3, p3, ... k3

I did a cross in the center and added fringe to the bottom of one. I added tassels to the four corners of a 'no picture' swatch. Some got no tassels or fringe at all. One was garter stitch with short fringe on both ends.

As for where to send them, a lot of communities have a 'Support Our Troops' type organizations. Google that phrase and you'll find all kinds of ideas. Some churches have baskets of them available for anyone who needs or knows someone who needs one can take at will. Some hospitals like to have them on hand, and perhaps they have a hospital chaplain, to offer to patients. There is no end to the possibilities. It seems the more we make, the more there is a 'market' for charitable works.

http://www.gbgm-umc.org/paumcs/Pocket%20Prayer%20Shawl%20pattern.pdf

http://www.diocesecpa.org/digital_faith/dfcfiles/2150710

http://www.saintedwardchurch.org/documents/oakdalecrochetedpocketprayershawlwithcrossmotif_2010.pdf



Needleme said:


> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> A pocket prayer shawl is basically a patch-sized piece of fabric, knitting or crochet. The recipient can keep it in a pocket and it is easy to access any time he/she needs to feel the comfort, reassurance and love a prayer shawl is meant to offer. They may or may not have fringe on one or both ends or the corners. The main body of a pocket shawl is often 3"x5" or a little larger.
> 
> The ones we are making need to be of natural fibers (cotton, wool, linen, etc.) because acrylics can/do melt in extreme heat, and would possibly make combat wounds worse.
> Thank you. What a nice idea. I'm grtting ready to send a box of needles and such to a young woman in Afghanistan who's a member of KP, and that would be nice to include.
> 
> 
> 
> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a county-wide (about 12 communities) knit/crochet event coming in May. All the prayer shawl groups will meet at a local college for a day and make pocket prayer shawls for a PA National Guard unit that is to be deployed later this year. We are working on them in advance as well. It is easy to find cross and 'fish' patterns but I guess I'll have to be creative if I want to fashion any with symbols for other than Christian pocket shawls. I have made a few "plain" patterned pocket shawls but I think I want to try a Star of David. I never knitted from charts before but I think I can figure that pattern out for myself and manage to knit it. Any other ideas??? I am trying to keep them quite small --- about 3" x 5" max.
> 
> 
> 
> I've not heard of pocket prayer shawls. Can you describe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love this idea of a pocket prayer shawl! Would like to learn more or obtain a resource for directions/ patterns and a place to send them to. Any ideas?
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

charliesaunt said:


> Good morning to all. Yesterday was Palm Sunday and so we begin Holy Week. All the trees are flowering, our azaelas are in full bloom....the look of renewal.
> 
> Are preparing hot cross buns for this week and will color Easter eggs with our youth group on Saturday morning. I've knitted 15 small pocket bunnies for the nursing home visit on Wednesday.
> 
> I've been a "lurker" and love Dave's sharing of recipies, etc.
> 
> Enjoy your day.


Welcome to the Tea Party. 
Any chance you could post the recipe for the hot cross buns.


----------



## NanaCaren

Got the coffee ready, turned on the pot. Went to get a cup, realized there is not water in the pot.


----------



## wannabear

NanaCaren said:


> Got the coffee ready, turned on the pot. Went to get a cup, realized there is not water in the pot.


That's why I get it ready before I go to bed, and then there's no _absolute_ guarantee that it will be right.


----------



## 5mmdpns

kac47874 said:


> I will say Good morning to you Myfanwy since it is morning here but likely evening where you are. I am doing okay today. Today I am roasting a ham, making roasted potatoes, carrot pennies, and cooked cabbage for supper. I am taking it all over to Mom & Dad's for supper. Mom has made bread pudding for desert. Today is Palm Sunday observances. Next Sunday of course is the Easter Sunday. Mom will make roast rack of lamb with mashed potatoes. I have some peaches, so I will likely make the desert -- upside down peach cake. Mom used to make these all the time when we were all at home as kids! I sprinkle a little cinnamon on the top of the white cake before baking to give it a little more of something......


OOops, someone mentioned baking something without including a reciepe...... so when you get it out you know what's next!!!

Kathy :lol:[/quote]

*chuckles* some time back on another Tea Party, Dave had posted the recipe for a cake in which fruit was on the bottom. My Mom would put fruit on the bottom of a cake pan -- sliced apples, peaches, pears, strawberries, or blueberries. Then whatever basic white cake you had a recipe for, she would mix this up and pour it over the top of the fruit and bake as per the cake instructions. I sprinkle a bit of cinnamon on the top of the cake before baking. I would suppose if anyone wanted to, they could use whatever cake recipe they liked, lots of people love lemon cake or a spice cake with pineapple on the bottom. Then when you serve it, you have to flip the cake piece over so that the fruit is on the top on your desert plate. Next you put your whipped cream dollop over the fruit. And dont forget to include a fork or spoon to eat it with!!! Nice a simple and easy to do.


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the coffee ready, turned on the pot. Went to get a cup, realized there is not water in the pot.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I get it ready before I go to bed, and then there's no _absolute_ guarantee that it will be right.
Click to expand...

I'm usually good about getting it ready just not this last week. I had tea eaerlier, now I'll have coffee.


----------



## 5mmdpns

charliesaunt said:


> Good morning to all. Yesterday was Palm Sunday and so we begin Holy Week. All the trees are flowering, our azaelas are in full bloom....the look of renewal.
> 
> Are preparing hot cross buns for this week and will color Easter eggs with our youth group on Saturday morning. I've knitted 15 small pocket bunnies for the nursing home visit on Wednesday.
> 
> I've been a "lurker" and love Dave's sharing of recipies, etc.
> 
> Enjoy your day.


Welcome to the Tea Party! As you can see you can contribute anything you want to here. If you have something to share, well then you share, and if nothing, then come along and we will share with you!! We love to gab along about any and everything. If someone would like to know something, we just ask and it is surprising what kind of answers we get! We also love to cook and lots of recipes for things are shared. So you could find a favorite recipe of yours and you are most welcome to post it here to share with us all. You mentioned making hot cross buns---we would love you share this recipe with us!! 

oooops, I see now that NanaCaren has already asked for the hot cross bun recipe!! haha, we all want it! :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> charliesaunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning to all. Yesterday was Palm Sunday and so we begin Holy Week. All the trees are flowering, our azaelas are in full bloom....the look of renewal.
> 
> Are preparing hot cross buns for this week and will color Easter eggs with our youth group on Saturday morning. I've knitted 15 small pocket bunnies for the nursing home visit on Wednesday.
> 
> I've been a "lurker" and love Dave's sharing of recipies, etc.
> 
> Enjoy your day.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Tea Party! As you can see you can contribute anything you want to here. If you have something to share, well then you share, and if nothing, then come along and we will share with you!! We love to gab along about any and everything. If someone would like to know something, we just ask and it is surprising what kind of answers we get! We also love to cook and lots of recipes for things are shared. So you could find a favorite recipe of yours and you are most welcome to post it here to share with us all. You mentioned making hot cross buns---we would love you share this recipe with us!!
> 
> oooops, I see now that NanaCaren has already asked for the hot cross bun recipe!! haha, we all want it! :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes we do!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

wannabear said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the coffee ready, turned on the pot. Went to get a cup, realized there is not water in the pot.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I get it ready before I go to bed, and then there's no _absolute_ guarantee that it will be right.
Click to expand...

Good morning! when I get up in the morning, sometimes the eyes are open and sometimes not. I go by rote memorization when making my coffee in the morning. Then by the time it is ready (assuming that I have turned on the coffee pot) my eyes are more or less open!! haha, cant start the day without coffee and toast and an egg or something like that.

Everyone notice that there are so many more types of coffee available to purchase at the grocery stores now than when we were kids? There is every kind of flavor you could imagine. For me, I like my coffee just a plain medium ground coffee without additional flavors. Sometimes I would toss a pinch of cinnamon into the coffee pot to perk along with the coffee grounds but nothing much more than that. What do you all like?


----------



## SHCooper

Has anyone else seen the new Fiat commercial with actor Charlie Sheen? He's driving the car around in his house like a maniac and then says something about really enjoying his house arrest. If I had an inclination to buy a Fiat, this would have convinced me NOT to buy their car. Anybody else have an opinion?


----------



## SHCooper

It is on YouTube, too.







SHCooper said:


> Has anyone else seen the new Fiat commercial with actor Charlie Sheen? He's driving the car around in his house like a maniac and then says something about really enjoying his house arrest. If I had an inclination to buy a Fiat, this would have convinced me NOT to buy their car. Anybody else have an opinion?


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the coffee ready, turned on the pot. Went to get a cup, realized there is not water in the pot.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I get it ready before I go to bed, and then there's no _absolute_ guarantee that it will be right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning! when I get up in the morning, sometimes the eyes are open and sometimes not. I go by rote memorization when making my coffee in the morning. Then by the time it is ready (assuming that I have turned on the coffee pot) my eyes are more or less open!! haha, cant start the day without coffee and toast and an egg or something like that.
> 
> Everyone notice that there are so many more types of coffee available to purchase at the grocery stores now than when we were kids? There is every kind of flavor you could imagine. For me, I like my coffee just a plain medium ground coffee without additional flavors. Sometimes I would toss a pinch of cinnamon into the coffee pot to perk along with the coffee grounds but nothing much more than that. What do you all like?
Click to expand...

I like regular coffee. If I want my coffee flavored I add my own. Depends on the day. Most days black. 
Listening to the youngest grandson talking. He is just learning and has been chatting up a storm last night and today.


----------



## margewhaples

Its 0730 and the sun is out from behind the clouds, promising a lovely day for tai chi this am. It is so wondrous to watch the dawn each Am and prepare for the day by focusing on all the wonders God has created for us to enjoy and the achievements man has made. Thanks for the picture, Dave, I envy your ability to travel and see all the adventures you relate to us and the colorful facts that make the history come alive. It is unique gift. 
The chronicles of Hobo are mundane today. He is doing better and better and eating without consequence these days so all of our thoughts and prayers for him are being answered and quickly. My prayers for those of you who are also suffering various maladies and hope that you will soon be able to savor the enjoyments which are laid before us, if only we reach out for them. May peace prevail and not another life be lost in the name of nationalism.May all of you who have not been able to savor the rewards of your labors be prosperous again. Marlark Marge.


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Monday! First Monday since Jan. 11 I haven't worked. Very nice to sleep till 8:30. I do work tomorrow, so I am enjoying today.


----------



## carol's gifts

Sorry-- I have not been able to get back on. My DH Fred was put in the hopital yesterday-they think it's his pancreas. Blood work incdicates it is his pancreas, so they will do more test today, keep him hydrated with IV fluids, and give his pancreas time to rest. Keep us in your prayers. His daughter is sitting with him until I came home to clean up and go back. He is of course confused of everything--he usually does when going to hospital-more than home. Will catch up when I can.


----------



## 5mmdpns

carol's gifts said:


> Sorry-- I have not been able to get back on. My DH Fred was put in the hopital yesterday-they think it's his pancreas. Blood work incdicates it is his pancreas, so they will do more test today, keep him hydrated with IV fluids, and give his pancreas time to rest. Keep us in your prayers. His daughter is sitting with him until I came home to clean up and go back. He is of course confused of everything--he usually does when going to hospital-more than home. Will catch up when I can.


Prayers for you and your DH. Gentle hugs for you and know we are all pulling for you and what your needs are.


----------



## NanaCaren

carol's gifts said:


> Sorry-- I have not been able to get back on. My DH Fred was put in the hopital yesterday-they think it's his pancreas. Blood work incdicates it is his pancreas, so they will do more test today, keep him hydrated with IV fluids, and give his pancreas time to rest. Keep us in your prayers. His daughter is sitting with him until I came home to clean up and go back. He is of course confused of everything--he usually does when going to hospital-more than home. Will catch up when I can.


I will keep you in my thoughts. Do t forget to take time to. ReAth. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

carol's gifts said:


> Sorry-- I have not been able to get back on. My DH Fred was put in the hopital yesterday-they think it's his pancreas. Blood work incdicates it is his pancreas, so they will do more test today, keep him hydrated with IV fluids, and give his pancreas time to rest. Keep us in your prayers. His daughter is sitting with him until I came home to clean up and go back. He is of course confused of everything--he usually does when going to hospital-more than home. Will catch up when I can.


Prayers and positive energy going your way.


----------



## mjs

SHCooper said:


> Has anyone else seen the new Fiat commercial with actor Charlie Sheen? He's driving the car around in his house like a maniac and then says something about really enjoying his house arrest. If I had an inclination to buy a Fiat, this would have convinced me NOT to buy their car. Anybody else have an opinion?


I am totally with you.


----------



## Grandma Gail

carol's gifts said:


> Sorry-- I have not been able to get back on. My DH Fred was put in the hopital yesterday-they think it's his pancreas. Blood work incdicates it is his pancreas, so they will do more test today, keep him hydrated with IV fluids, and give his pancreas time to rest. Keep us in your prayers. His daughter is sitting with him until I came home to clean up and go back. He is of course confused of everything--he usually does when going to hospital-more than home. Will catch up when I can.


I, along with many others, I'm sure, will keep you and Fred in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dandylion

deescrafty, those teens will be the hit of the party. They look Mahhhhvooooluuuuuuuuus Dahling!!!!
Great sandles!!!!


----------



## Needleme

SHCooper said:


> Below are links to 3 sites that deal with pocket prayer shawls. I tried many of the patterns and found that some were just too big, some were difficult to see the pattern, and some seemed not to look at all like the image that was supposed to appear (at least I couldn't make it out). The cross and the fish patterns were the clearest to see.
> 
> I have been using the cotton yarn I use for making a dishcloth, size 7 needles and usually 15 stitches cast on. I use any stitch pattern that appeals to me at the moment:
> seed (k1,p1,...k1) OR
> simple lace stitch between borders of k3 (k2tog, yo) OR
> k3, p3, ... k3
> 
> I did a cross in the center and added fringe to the bottom of one. I added tassels to the four corners of a 'no picture' swatch. Some got no tassels or fringe at all. One was garter stitch with short fringe on both ends.
> 
> As for where to send them, a lot of communities have a 'Support Our Troops' type organizations. Google that phrase and you'll find all kinds of ideas. Some churches have baskets of them available for anyone who needs or knows someone who needs one can take at will. Some hospitals like to have them on hand, and perhaps they have a hospital chaplain, to offer to patients. There is no end to the possibilities. It seems the more we make, the more there is a 'market' for charitable works.
> 
> http://www.gbgm-umc.org/paumcs/Pocket%20Prayer%20Shawl%20pattern.pdf
> 
> http://www.diocesecpa.org/digital_faith/dfcfiles/2150710
> 
> http://www.saintedwardchurch.org/documents/oakdalecrochetedpocketprayershawlwithcrossmotif_2010.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> A pocket prayer shawl is basically a patch-sized piece of fabric, knitting or crochet. The recipient can keep it in a pocket and it is easy to access any time he/she needs to feel the comfort, reassurance and love a prayer shawl is meant to offer. They may or may not have fringe on one or both ends or the corners. The main body of a pocket shawl is often 3"x5" or a little larger.
> 
> The ones we are making need to be of natural fibers (cotton, wool, linen, etc.) because acrylics can/do melt in extreme heat, and would possibly make combat wounds worse.
> Thank you. What a nice idea. I'm grtting ready to send a box of needles and such to a young woman in Afghanistan who's a member of KP, and that would be nice to include.
> 
> 
> 
> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a county-wide (about 12 communities) knit/crochet event coming in May. All the prayer shawl groups will meet at a local college for a day and make pocket prayer shawls for a PA National Guard unit that is to be deployed later this year. We are working on them in advance as well. It is easy to find cross and 'fish' patterns but I guess I'll have to be creative if I want to fashion any with symbols for other than Christian pocket shawls. I have made a few "plain" patterned pocket shawls but I think I want to try a Star of David. I never knitted from charts before but I think I can figure that pattern out for myself and manage to knit it. Any other ideas??? I am trying to keep them quite small --- about 3" x 5" max.
> 
> 
> 
> I've not heard of pocket prayer shawls. Can you describe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love this idea of a pocket prayer shawl! Would like to learn more or obtain a resource for directions/ patterns and a place to send them to. Any ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you so much-- I will be looking into this for sure!


----------



## flockie

NanaCaren said:


> Dinner tonight is: coconut shrimp, chicken satay, shrimp scampi, veggie platter.
> Cocktails: Apple Tini, Sangria, champagne and Pomegranate Cherry daquiri.


again, have to keep from chewing on my laptop..... although I can't eat any of those things for the time being; not even the chocolate and pretzels you posted earlier.


----------



## Needleme

I liked the photos of the pocket prayer shawls with the hassles beaded with faith words. Very nice!


----------



## NanaCaren

flockie said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner tonight is: coconut shrimp, chicken satay, shrimp scampi, veggie platter.
> Cocktails: Apple Tini, Sangria, champagne and Pomegranate Cherry daquiri.
> 
> 
> 
> again, have to keep from chewing on my laptop..... although I can't eat any of those things for the time being; not even the chocolate and pretzels you posted earlier.
Click to expand...

The grandsons devoured all of it in record time.


----------



## siouxann

carol's gifts said:


> Sorry-- I have not been able to get back on. My DH Fred was put in the hopital yesterday-they think it's his pancreas. Blood work incdicates it is his pancreas, so they will do more test today, keep him hydrated with IV fluids, and give his pancreas time to rest. Keep us in your prayers. His daughter is sitting with him until I came home to clean up and go back. He is of course confused of everything--he usually does when going to hospital-more than home. Will catch up when I can.


All good thoughts and positive healing energy to you and Fred! Keep us informed.


----------



## flockie

Carol, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your DH Fred. Take time for yourself, as well.

Dave, the pictures are great! I love the history lesson and Henry VIII was a favorite of mine.


----------



## flockie

KatStabe
Updates on how your husband is doing? Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.

Flockie


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say Good morning to you Myfanwy since it is morning here but likely evening where you are. I am doing okay today. Today I am roasting a ham, making roasted potatoes, carrot pennies, and cooked cabbage for supper. I am taking it all over to Mom & Dad's for supper. Mom has made bread pudding for desert. Today is Palm Sunday observances. Next Sunday of course is the Easter Sunday. Mom will make roast rack of lamb with mashed potatoes. I have some peaches, so I will likely make the desert -- upside down peach cake. Mom used to make these all the time when we were all at home as kids! I sprinkle a little cinnamon on the top of the white cake before baking to give it a little more of something......
> 
> 
> 
> OOops, someone mentioned baking something without including a reciepe...... so when you get it out you know what's next!!!
> 
> Kathy :lol:
Click to expand...

*chuckles* some time back on another Tea Party, Dave had posted the recipe for a cake in which fruit was on the bottom. My Mom would put fruit on the bottom of a cake pan -- sliced apples, peaches, pears, strawberries, or blueberries. Then whatever basic white cake you had a recipe for, she would mix this up and pour it over the top of the fruit and bake as per the cake instructions. I sprinkle a bit of cinnamon on the top of the cake before baking. I would suppose if anyone wanted to, they could use whatever cake recipe they liked, lots of people love lemon cake or a spice cake with pineapple on the bottom. Then when you serve it, you have to flip the cake piece over so that the fruit is on the top on your desert plate. Next you put your whipped cream dollop over the fruit. And dont forget to include a fork or spoon to eat it with!!! Nice a simple and easy to do. [/quote]

This sounds much like the pineapple upside down cake I make in the micro. Very quick, easy and good too. I never thought about using other kinds of fruit.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Budasha, there is really one huge thing that I have been taught by the Tea Party and by Dave: go into your panty and fridge and see what you have and go with it! even change up the recipe a bit! Yup, you go for it! Any fruit can be used and any cake can be used, although I dont think an Angel Food cake would work??? but one never ever knows!!! haha, inspiration hits at all sorts of times and from all sorts of angles!! 

And one just hit me right now!! why not put the cake on top of a ground hamburger meatloaf dish -- that way you do not have to wait before you eat desert!! haha, the inspiration is really out of control now....I draw the line at putting it on top of those brussel sprouts and cabbage!!!


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> Budasha, there is really one huge thing that I have been taught by the Tea Party and by Dave: go into your panty and fridge and see what you have and go with it! even change up the recipe a bit! Yup, you go for it! Any fruit can be used and any cake can be used, although I dont think an Angel Food cake would work??? but one never ever knows!!! haha, inspiration hits at all sorts of times and from all sorts of angles!!
> 
> And one just hit me right now!! why not put the cake on top of a ground hamburger meatloaf dish -- that way you do not have to wait before you eat desert!! haha, the inspiration is really out of control now....I draw the line at putting it on top of those brussel sprouts and cabbage!!!


Somehow that doesn't quite appeal to me (cake/hamburger that is) - although the latest thing is to eat your dessert before your entree. We're going out for dinner tonight - wonder if I should have my cheese cake with Jack Daniels pecan sauce first (lol). Don't much care for brussel sprouts or cabbage either.


----------



## iamsam

what - what - what - i must have been asleep - baking mentioned without a recipe - how can that be - we need a recipe - quick as can be. (how is that for a rhyme)

sam



siouxann said:


> SAM! SAM! Sam, wake up!! There's a "no recipe included" posting on the tea party!


----------



## ivyrain

5mmdpns said:


> Budasha, there is really one huge thing that I have been taught by the Tea Party and by Dave: go into your panty and fridge and see what you have and go with it! even change up the recipe a bit! Yup, you go for it! Any fruit can be used and any cake can be used, although I dont think an Angel Food cake would work??? but one never ever knows!!! haha, inspiration hits at all sorts of times and from all sorts of angles!!
> 
> And one just hit me right now!! why not put the cake on top of a ground hamburger meatloaf dish -- that way you do not have to wait before you eat desert!! haha, the inspiration is really out of control now....I draw the line at putting it on top of those brussel sprouts and cabbage!!!


Hey you may soon be famous! Remember Paula Deen made a bacon cheeseburger with Krispy Kreme donuts for the bun!


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha, there is really one huge thing that I have been taught by the Tea Party and by Dave: go into your panty and fridge and see what you have and go with it! even change up the recipe a bit! Yup, you go for it! Any fruit can be used and any cake can be used, although I dont think an Angel Food cake would work??? but one never ever knows!!! haha, inspiration hits at all sorts of times and from all sorts of angles!!
> 
> And one just hit me right now!! why not put the cake on top of a ground hamburger meatloaf dish -- that way you do not have to wait before you eat desert!! haha, the inspiration is really out of control now....I draw the line at putting it on top of those brussel sprouts and cabbage!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow that doesn't quite appeal to me (cake/hamburger that is) - although the latest thing is to eat your dessert before your entree. We're going out for dinner tonight - wonder if I should have my cheese cake with Jack Daniels pecan sauce first (lol). Don't much care for brussel sprouts or cabbage either.
Click to expand...

I would go for the cheese cake first, then if you have room, order the main course!!! haha, humor is a great thing!! :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

ivyrain said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha, there is really one huge thing that I have been taught by the Tea Party and by Dave: go into your panty and fridge and see what you have and go with it! even change up the recipe a bit! Yup, you go for it! Any fruit can be used and any cake can be used, although I dont think an Angel Food cake would work??? but one never ever knows!!! haha, inspiration hits at all sorts of times and from all sorts of angles!!
> 
> And one just hit me right now!! why not put the cake on top of a ground hamburger meatloaf dish -- that way you do not have to wait before you eat desert!! haha, the inspiration is really out of control now....I draw the line at putting it on top of those brussel sprouts and cabbage!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you may soon be famous! Remember Paula Deen made a bacon cheeseburger with Krispy Kreme donuts for the bun!
Click to expand...

You go for it and patent any ideas, only one thing to remember, we are all invited for the bake off!!! haha :lol: 
Oh yah, BTW, I am announcing from the beginning, that I am a diabetic on insulin and oral hypoglycemics!! :wink:


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> what - what - what - i must have been asleep - baking mentioned without a recipe - how can that be - we need a recipe - quick as can be. (how is that for a rhyme)
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> SAM! SAM! Sam, wake up!! There's a "no recipe included" posting on the tea party!
Click to expand...

Very clever Sam!!! it is those puppies -- you have to keep one step ahead of them now that they are six weeks old! ahah, remember the recipe from a few Tea Parties back that Dave posted? it was fruit on the bottom and a white cake on top. I only added the whipped cream on top. ooo, forgot the sprinkles, be right back (BRB)


----------



## siouxann

Actually, have the dessert first and then get the entree and sides in a take-away box for tomorrow. I have been known to do that.



5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha, there is really one huge thing that I have been taught by the Tea Party and by Dave: go into your panty and fridge and see what you have and go with it! even change up the recipe a bit! Yup, you go for it! Any fruit can be used and any cake can be used, although I dont think an Angel Food cake would work??? but one never ever knows!!! haha, inspiration hits at all sorts of times and from all sorts of angles!!
> 
> And one just hit me right now!! why not put the cake on top of a ground hamburger meatloaf dish -- that way you do not have to wait before you eat desert!! haha, the inspiration is really out of control now....I draw the line at putting it on top of those brussel sprouts and cabbage!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow that doesn't quite appeal to me (cake/hamburger that is) - although the latest thing is to eat your dessert before your entree. We're going out for dinner tonight - wonder if I should have my cheese cake with Jack Daniels pecan sauce first (lol). Don't much care for brussel sprouts or cabbage either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would go for the cheese cake first, then if you have room, order the main course!!! haha, humor is a great thing!! :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## flockie

thewren said:


> what - what - what - i must have been asleep - baking mentioned without a recipe - how can that be - we need a recipe - quick as can be. (how is that for a rhyme)
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> SAM! SAM! Sam, wake up!! There's a "no recipe included" posting on the tea party!
Click to expand...

Sam, you could be the new Dr Seuss!


----------



## siouxann

Did any of you catch this on today's forum? Hmmm...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-71544-1.html#1308513


----------



## iamsam

budasha - by all means eat desert first - if you are too full for the entre - why there is tomorrow's lunch.

sam



budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha, there is really one huge thing that I have been taught by the Tea Party and by Dave: go into your panty and fridge and see what you have and go with it! even change up the recipe a bit! Yup, you go for it! Any fruit can be used and any cake can be used, although I dont think an Angel Food cake would work??? but one never ever knows!!! haha, inspiration hits at all sorts of times and from all sorts of angles!!
> 
> And one just hit me right now!! why not put the cake on top of a ground hamburger meatloaf dish -- that way you do not have to wait before you eat desert!! haha, the inspiration is really out of control now....I draw the line at putting it on top of those brussel sprouts and cabbage!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow that doesn't quite appeal to me (cake/hamburger that is) - although the latest thing is to eat your dessert before your entree. We're going out for dinner tonight - wonder if I should have my cheese cake with Jack Daniels pecan sauce first (lol). Don't much care for brussel sprouts or cabbage either.
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

Big games on TV tonight. Biggest is the NCAA Championship between Kansas and Kentucky. It ought to be exciting. Then my Mavs play the Clippers. We are in our house tonight, but that doesn't secure a win. I'm still knitting dishcloths; don't really want to start a big project. I will also help my DD work on her applications. I'm ready for her to get some submitted!


----------



## jmai5421

5mmdpns said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say Good morning to you Myfanwy since it is morning here but likely evening where you are. I am doing okay today. Today I am roasting a ham, making roasted potatoes, carrot pennies, and cooked cabbage for supper. I am taking it all over to Mom & Dad's for supper. Mom has made bread pudding for desert. Today is Palm Sunday observances. Next Sunday of course is the Easter Sunday. Mom will make roast rack of lamb with mashed potatoes. I have some peaches, so I will likely make the desert -- upside down peach cake. Mom used to make these all the time when we were all at home as kids! I sprinkle a little cinnamon on the top of the white cake before baking to give it a little more of something......
> 
> 
> 
> OOops, someone mentioned baking something without including a reciepe...... so when you get it out you know what's next!!!
> 
> Kathy :lol:
Click to expand...

*chuckles* some time back on another Tea Party, Dave had posted the recipe for a cake in which fruit was on the bottom. My Mom would put fruit on the bottom of a cake pan -- sliced apples, peaches, pears, strawberries, or blueberries. Then whatever basic white cake you had a recipe for, she would mix this up and pour it over the top of the fruit and bake as per the cake instructions. I sprinkle a bit of cinnamon on the top of the cake before baking. I would suppose if anyone wanted to, they could use whatever cake recipe they liked, lots of people love lemon cake or a spice cake with pineapple on the bottom. Then when you serve it, you have to flip the cake piece over so that the fruit is on the top on your desert plate. Next you put your whipped cream dollop over the fruit. And dont forget to include a fork or spoon to eat it with!!! Nice a simple and easy to do. [/quote]
that sounds good and easy. I will have to try it. I am sure my DH will love it.


----------



## Grandma Gail

5mmdpns said:


> Budasha, there is really one huge thing that I have been taught by the Tea Party and by Dave: go into your panty and fridge and see what you have and go with it! even change up the recipe a bit! Yup, you go for it! Any fruit can be used and any cake can be used, although I dont think an Angel Food cake would work??? but one never ever knows!!! haha, inspiration hits at all sorts of times and from all sorts of angles!!
> 
> And one just hit me right now!! why not put the cake on top of a ground hamburger meatloaf dish -- that way you do not have to wait before you eat desert!! haha, the inspiration is really out of control now....I draw the line at putting it on top of those brussel sprouts and cabbage!!!


EEEWWWWW!!


----------



## jmai5421

carol's gifts said:


> Sorry-- I have not been able to get back on. My DH Fred was put in the hopital yesterday-they think it's his pancreas. Blood work incdicates it is his pancreas, so they will do more test today, keep him hydrated with IV fluids, and give his pancreas time to rest. Keep us in your prayers. His daughter is sitting with him until I came home to clean up and go back. He is of course confused of everything--he usually does when going to hospital-more than home. Will catch up when I can.


I will keep you and DH in my prayers.


----------



## jmai5421

5mmdpns said:


> Budasha, there is really one huge thing that I have been taught by the Tea Party and by Dave: go into your panty and fridge and see what you have and go with it! even change up the recipe a bit! Yup, you go for it! Any fruit can be used and any cake can be used, although I dont think an Angel Food cake would work??? but one never ever knows!!! haha, inspiration hits at all sorts of times and from all sorts of angles!!
> 
> And one just hit me right now!! why not put the cake on top of a ground hamburger meatloaf dish -- that way you do not have to wait before you eat desert!! haha, the inspiration is really out of control now....I draw the line at putting it on top of those brussel sprouts and cabbage!!!


I like to take a can of juice pineapple and a box of angel food. mix the two and put in a 9x13. Do not grease pan. Bake as directions on angel cake mix. That is a WW recipe. My DH took it a step further and uses one angel cake mix and a can of pie filling. His favorite is apple and blueberry.


----------



## Grandma Gail

I've made the pineapple/angel food cake mix cake, too. It's really easy and surprisingly good.


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> budasha - by all means eat desert first - if you are too full for the entre - why there is tomorrow's lunch.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha, there is really one huge thing that I have been taught by the Tea Party and by Dave: go into your panty and fridge and see what you have and go with it! even change up the recipe a bit! Yup, you go for it! Any fruit can be used and any cake can be used, although I dont think an Angel Food cake would work??? but one never ever knows!!! haha, inspiration hits at all sorts of times and from all sorts of angles!!
> 
> And one just hit me right now!! why not put the cake on top of a ground hamburger meatloaf dish -- that way you do not have to wait before you eat desert!! haha, the inspiration is really out of control now....I draw the line at putting it on top of those brussel sprouts and cabbage!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow that doesn't quite appeal to me (cake/hamburger that is) - although the latest thing is to eat your dessert before your entree. We're going out for dinner tonight - wonder if I should have my cheese cake with Jack Daniels pecan sauce first (lol). Don't much care for brussel sprouts or cabbage either.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me. Probably wouldn't have room for anything else after dessert.


----------



## NanaCaren

Had a good day hanging out with #1 daughter, shopping and getting our hair done. Nothing like a make over to distress.


----------



## Althea

Nana Caren, I think your rose is Double Delight (at least that's its name in Australia). It has a gorgeous perfume and lasts well as a cut flower. Singing Nanny, my thoughts are with you and your husband - life must be difficult at the best of times when Altzheimer's is involved.


----------



## NanaCaren

Althea said:


> Nana Caren, I think your rose is Double Delight (at least that's its name in Australia). It has a gorgeous perfume and lasts well as a cut flower. Singing Nanny, my thoughts are with you and your husband - life must be difficult at the best of times when Altzheimer's is involved.


It does last well when I cut them for in the house. The perfume is most delightful.


----------



## ivyrain

Eat dessert first oh yes! One Thanksgiving several years ago at Mom's house the stove went off and it was going to be a very late dinner. My daughter suggested eating dessert while waiting as Mom always makes several kinds of pies and cakes. It was GREAT! Dessert tasted better than after a full meal and when dinner was served it was as super as always! Thus our family tradition- Thanksgiving at Mom's starts with dessert around 11:30 a.m and dinner around 3:00 pm!


----------



## margewhaples

Good afternoon all: It was indeed a delightful day!!!71 deg at 0533 with a nice breeze and lovely cirrus clouds against a blue sky. Spring again. It's confection for the soul. How I love spring and fall. Still knitting on my dishcloth and every thing ok I think. so many interruptions at the sr. ctr that I can't concentrate. Had to show pictures of Hobo to all my friends. Wish I could post here for you all that are interested too. Hobo is doing well and adjusting to my routine. Lessons begin as soon as I can find a 6 foot lead and small collar. Marjorie Whaples.


----------



## charliesaunt

We traditionally eat hot cross buns on Good Friday. Will prepare these early Thursday afternoon to share on Good Friday. You can use candied fruit if you prefer in place of raisins...I love golden raisins soaked in a bit or rum.

*Ingredients*
1 cup warm milk (105°115°F.) 
two 1/4-ounce packages (5 teaspoons) active dry yeast 
1/2 cup plus 1 teaspoon granulated sugar 
4 cups all-purpose flour 
1 1/2 teaspoons ground allspice 
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 1/4 sticks (1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons) cold unsalted butter 
2 large eggs 
1 large egg yolk 
1/2 cup dried currants 
1/3 cup golden raisins 
2 teaspoons finely grated fresh orange zest 
2 teaspoons finely grated fresh lemon zest 
3 tablespoons superfine granulated sugar

*PREPARATION*
In a small bowl stir together milk, yeast, and 1 teaspoon granulated sugar. Let mixture stand 5 minutes, or until foamy.

Into a large bowl sift together flour, allspice, cinnamon, salt, and remaining 1/2 cup granulated sugar. Cut butter into bits and with your fingertips or a pastry blender blend into flour mixture until mixture resembles coarse meal. Lightly beat 1 whole egg with egg yolk. Make a well in center of flour mixture and pour in yeast and egg mixtures, currants, raisins, and zests. Stir mixture until a dough is formed. Transfer dough to a floured surface and with floured hands knead until smooth and elastic, about 10 minutes. Transfer dough to an oiled large bowl and turn to coat. Let dough rise, covered with plastic wrap, in a warm place until doubled in bulk, about 1 1/2 hours.

Butter 2 large baking sheets.

On a floured surface with floured hands knead dough briefly and form into two 12-inch-long logs. Cut each log crosswise into 12 equal pieces. Form each piece into a ball and arrange about 1 1/2 inches apart on baking sheets. Let buns rise, covered, in a warm place until doubled in bulk, about 45 minutes.

Preheat oven to 400°F.

While buns are rising, lightly beat remaining egg with superfine sugar to make an egg glaze. On a lightly floured surface with a floured rolling pin roll out pastry dough into a 20- by 6-inch rectangle (about 1/8 inch thick). With a sharp knife cut rectangle crosswise into 1/8-inch- wide strips.

Brush buns with egg glaze and arrange 2 pastry strips over center of each bun to form a cross. Trim ends of pastry strips flush with bottoms of buns. Bake buns in upper and lower thirds of oven, switching position of sheets halfway through baking, until golden, about 12 minutes. Transfer buns to a rack to cool slightly.

Had a friend enlarge this on her copier so I could read it to type here.

*EAT AND ENJOY...don't pay attention to the scale...you only go around once.*


----------



## NanaCaren

charliesaunt said:


> We traditionally eat hot cross buns on Good Friday. Will prepare these early Thursday afternoon to share on Good Friday. You can use candied fruit if you prefer in place of raisins...I love golden raisins soaked in a bit or rum.
> 
> Had a friend enlarge this on her copier so I could read it to type here.
> 
> *EAT AND ENJOY...don't pay attention to the scale...you only go around once.*


Thank you. This will go in my make pile. I have some how misplaced my recipe for hot cross buns.


----------



## Needleme

charliesaunt said:


> We traditionally eat hot cross buns on Good Friday. Will prepare these early Thursday afternoon to share on Good Friday. You can use candied fruit if you prefer in place of raisins...I love golden raisins soaked in a bit or rum.
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 1 cup warm milk (105°115°F.)
> two 1/4-ounce packages (5 teaspoons) active dry yeast
> 1/2 cup plus 1 teaspoon granulated sugar
> 4 cups all-purpose flour
> 1 1/2 teaspoons ground allspice
> 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 1 1/4 sticks (1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons) cold unsalted butter
> 2 large eggs
> 1 large egg yolk
> 1/2 cup dried currants
> 1/3 cup golden raisins
> 2 teaspoons finely grated fresh orange zest
> 2 teaspoons finely grated fresh lemon zest
> 3 tablespoons superfine granulated sugar
> 
> *PREPARATION*
> In a small bowl stir together milk, yeast, and 1 teaspoon granulated sugar. Let mixture stand 5 minutes, or until foamy.
> 
> Into a large bowl sift together flour, allspice, cinnamon, salt, and remaining 1/2 cup granulated sugar. Cut butter into bits and with your fingertips or a pastry blender blend into flour mixture until mixture resembles coarse meal. Lightly beat 1 whole egg with egg yolk. Make a well in center of flour mixture and pour in yeast and egg mixtures, currants, raisins, and zests. Stir mixture until a dough is formed. Transfer dough to a floured surface and with floured hands knead until smooth and elastic, about 10 minutes. Transfer dough to an oiled large bowl and turn to coat. Let dough rise, covered with plastic wrap, in a warm place until doubled in bulk, about 1 1/2 hours.
> 
> Butter 2 large baking sheets.
> 
> On a floured surface with floured hands knead dough briefly and form into two 12-inch-long logs. Cut each log crosswise into 12 equal pieces. Form each piece into a ball and arrange about 1 1/2 inches apart on baking sheets. Let buns rise, covered, in a warm place until doubled in bulk, about 45 minutes.
> 
> Preheat oven to 400°F.
> 
> While buns are rising, lightly beat remaining egg with superfine sugar to make an egg glaze. On a lightly floured surface with a floured rolling pin roll out pastry dough into a 20- by 6-inch rectangle (about 1/8 inch thick). With a sharp knife cut rectangle crosswise into 1/8-inch- wide strips.
> 
> Brush buns with egg glaze and arrange 2 pastry strips over center of each bun to form a cross. Trim ends of pastry strips flush with bottoms of buns. Bake buns in upper and lower thirds of oven, switching position of sheets halfway through baking, until golden, about 12 minutes. Transfer buns to a rack to cool slightly.
> 
> Had a friend enlarge this on her copier so I could read it to type here.
> 
> *EAT AND ENJOY...don't pay attention to the scale...you only go around once.*


Thanks for this recipe-- or receipt!--I have never made these before, but think I will try them this week! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## iamsam

charliesaunt said:


> We traditionally eat hot cross buns on Good Friday. Will prepare these early Thursday afternoon to share on Good Friday. You can use candied fruit if you prefer in place of raisins...I love golden raisins soaked in a bit or rum.
> 
> i go for the rum soaked raisins.
> 
> thank you for the great recipe charliesaunt.
> 
> sam


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> Budasha, there is really one huge thing that I have been taught by the Tea Party and by Dave: go into your panty and fridge and see what you have and go with it! even change up the recipe a bit! Yup, you go for it! Any fruit can be used and any cake can be used, although I dont think an Angel Food cake would work??? but one never ever knows!!! haha, inspiration hits at all sorts of times and from all sorts of angles!!
> 
> And one just hit me right now!! why not put the cake on top of a ground hamburger meatloaf dish -- that way you do not have to wait before you eat desert!! haha, the inspiration is really out of control now....I draw the line at putting it on top of those brussel sprouts and cabbage!!!


There is a pasty available in places here. It has meat and/or vegetables on one side and apple on the other (enclosed in pastry). So you have savoury and then eat the other end and have your dessert. haven't ever tried it , I haven't seen it very often. It may be that it is only the one place that does it.


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha, there is really one huge thing that I have been taught by the Tea Party and by Dave: go into your panty and fridge and see what you have and go with it! even change up the recipe a bit! Yup, you go for it! Any fruit can be used and any cake can be used, although I dont think an Angel Food cake would work??? but one never ever knows!!! haha, inspiration hits at all sorts of times and from all sorts of angles!!
> 
> And one just hit me right now!! why not put the cake on top of a ground hamburger meatloaf dish -- that way you do not have to wait before you eat desert!! haha, the inspiration is really out of control now....I draw the line at putting it on top of those brussel sprouts and cabbage!!!
> 
> 
> 
> There is a pasty available in places here. It has meat and/or vegetables on one side and apple on the other (enclosed in pastry). So you have savoury and then eat the other end and have your dessert. haven't ever tried it , I haven't seen it very often. It may be that it is only the one place that does it.
Click to expand...

That's a very taditional style, the original Cornish Pasty was made that way. They were made for the workers in Cornwall's tin mines. The heavy crimped pastry edge was dsposable since the miners would use it to hold the pasty with their dirty fingers and the sweet end would be marked, that way they'd know which end to start.

Dave


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha, there is really one huge thing that I have been taught by the Tea Party and by Dave: go into your panty and fridge and see what you have and go with it! even change up the recipe a bit! Yup, you go for it! Any fruit can be used and any cake can be used, although I dont think an Angel Food cake would work??? but one never ever knows!!! haha, inspiration hits at all sorts of times and from all sorts of angles!!
> 
> And one just hit me right now!! why not put the cake on top of a ground hamburger meatloaf dish -- that way you do not have to wait before you eat desert!! haha, the inspiration is really out of control now....I draw the line at putting it on top of those brussel sprouts and cabbage!!!
> 
> 
> 
> There is a pasty available in places here. It has meat and/or vegetables on one side and apple on the other (enclosed in pastry). So you have savoury and then eat the other end and have your dessert. haven't ever tried it , I haven't seen it very often. It may be that it is only the one place that does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a very taditional style, the original Cornish Pasty was made that way. They were made for the workers in Cornwall's tin mines. The heavy crimped pastry edge was dsposable since the miners would use it to hold the pasty with their dirty fingers and the sweet end would be marked, that way they'd know which end to start.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Although it was not in the area where the Cornish miners went to this pasty was done in the cornish pasty way with the ridge on top- but I realised that if I mentioned Cornish pasty I would need to goo into more explanations than I could be bothered with at this time! But you did it for me Dave thanks. But maybe could use the suggestion above and eat dessert end first!
Hubby and I are out for tea soon- our 29th wedding anniversary. looking forward to a nice evening after the stress of the last week or two. Must be picking up- first time I have bothered to respond on the TP this week. Maybe start with dessert? But David wants to go Ethiopian, don't know whether they would have much in the way of dessert. And as it is his father who has just died I figure I can be nice for once and let him do what he wants. Never had Ethiopian myself so a new experience.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha, there is really one huge thing that I have been taught by the Tea Party and by Dave: go into your panty and fridge and see what you have and go with it! even change up the recipe a bit! Yup, you go for it! Any fruit can be used and any cake can be used, although I dont think an Angel Food cake would work??? but one never ever knows!!! haha, inspiration hits at all sorts of times and from all sorts of angles!!
> 
> And one just hit me right now!! why not put the cake on top of a ground hamburger meatloaf dish -- that way you do not have to wait before you eat desert!! haha, the inspiration is really out of control now....I draw the line at putting it on top of those brussel sprouts and cabbage!!!
> 
> 
> 
> There is a pasty available in places here. It has meat and/or vegetables on one side and apple on the other (enclosed in pastry). So you have savoury and then eat the other end and have your dessert. haven't ever tried it , I haven't seen it very often. It may be that it is only the one place that does it.
Click to expand...

I had a friend in school that would bring these for lunch.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Budasha, there is really one huge thing that I have been taught by the Tea Party and by Dave: go into your panty and fridge and see what you have and go with it! even change up the recipe a bit! Yup, you go for it! Any fruit can be used and any cake can be used, although I dont think an Angel Food cake would work??? but one never ever knows!!! haha, inspiration hits at all sorts of times and from all sorts of angles!!
> 
> And one just hit me right now!! why not put the cake on top of a ground hamburger meatloaf dish -- that way you do not have to wait before you eat desert!! haha, the inspiration is really out of control now....I draw the line at putting it on top of those brussel sprouts and cabbage!!!
> 
> 
> 
> There is a pasty available in places here. It has meat and/or vegetables on one side and apple on the other (enclosed in pastry). So you have savoury and then eat the other end and have your dessert. haven't ever tried it , I haven't seen it very often. It may be that it is only the one place that does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a very taditional style, the original Cornish Pasty was made that way. They were made for the workers in Cornwall's tin mines. The heavy crimped pastry edge was dsposable since the miners would use it to hold the pasty with their dirty fingers and the sweet end would be marked, that way they'd know which end to start.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Although it was not in the area where the Cornish miners went to this pasty was done in the cornish pasty way with the ridge on top- but I realised that if I mentioned Cornish pasty I would need to goo into more explanations than I could be bothered with at this time! But you did it for me Dave thanks. But maybe could use the suggestion above and eat dessert end first!
> Hubby and I are out for tea soon- our 29th wedding anniversary. looking forward to a nice evening after the stress of the last week or two. Must be picking up- first time I have bothered to respond on the TP this week. Maybe start with dessert? But David wants to go Ethiopian, don't know whether they would have much in the way of dessert. And as it is his father who has just died I figure I can be nice for once and let him do what he wants. Never had Ethiopian myself so a new experience.
Click to expand...

Glad to see that you are back to posting, darowil! Congratulations on reaching your 29th!


----------



## jmai5421

Thank you for the Hot Cross Bun recipe. It is close to the one I usually make for Good Friday to share with neighbors and friends. I like yours with the spices. We will be traveling this year on Good Friday to Omaha, NE to spend Easter with DS and family. I will send the recipe to my oldest DD. She usually makes my recipe(really her grandma's) and lets her kids take them to their neighbors. She might like to try this recipe.


----------



## Poledra65

The Hot Cross Bun receipt sounds wonderful, can't wait to try it, thank you for sharing it. 
Start with dessert definitely, I love pie for breakfast.


----------



## RookieRetiree

5mmdpns said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the coffee ready, turned on the pot. Went to get a cup, realized there is not water in the pot.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I get it ready before I go to bed, and then there's no _absolute_ guarantee that it will be right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning! when I get up in the morning, sometimes the eyes are open and sometimes not. I go by rote memorization when making my coffee in the morning. Then by the time it is ready (assuming that I have turned on the coffee pot) my eyes are more or less open!! haha, cant start the day without coffee and toast and an egg or something like that.
> 
> Everyone notice that there are so many more types of coffee available to purchase at the grocery stores now than when we were kids? There is every kind of flavor you could imagine. For me, I like my coffee just a plain medium ground coffee without additional flavors. Sometimes I would toss a pinch of cinnamon into the coffee pot to perk along with the coffee grounds but nothing much more than that. What do you all like?
Click to expand...

I am astounded by the tea and coffee selection in the supermarket. We're trying to cut down on caffeine and I actually was able to buy a bag of coffee beans that was already 50/50. No more buying one of each and mixing them in a separate container. Just plain black coffee for me --- not too strong. When I need a jolt, I opt for the coffee at Dunkin'Donuts or MacDonalds; not a fan of Starbucks or the other coffee chains---although I do like Caribou coffee when I can find one.


----------



## Marianne818

carol's gifts said:


> Sorry-- I have not been able to get back on. My DH Fred was put in the hopital yesterday-they think it's his pancreas. Blood work incdicates it is his pancreas, so they will do more test today, keep him hydrated with IV fluids, and give his pancreas time to rest. Keep us in your prayers. His daughter is sitting with him until I came home to clean up and go back. He is of course confused of everything--he usually does when going to hospital-more than home. Will catch up when I can.


Oh carol, will keep you and DH in our prayers! PM if there is anything I can do, sure wish I was closer to be of help. Surrounding you with {{{{hugs and prayers}}}} Marianne


----------



## RookieRetiree

carol's gifts said:


> Sorry-- I have not been able to get back on. My DH Fred was put in the hopital yesterday-they think it's his pancreas. Blood work incdicates it is his pancreas, so they will do more test today, keep him hydrated with IV fluids, and give his pancreas time to rest. Keep us in your prayers. His daughter is sitting with him until I came home to clean up and go back. He is of course confused of everything--he usually does when going to hospital-more than home. Will catch up when I can.


Prayers with your and DH and family.....we've been keeping vigil at the hospital also -- FIL (89) is there. First it was due to a fall - but then he had a stroke. We're waiting for Drs. to finish all the tests and talk through the rehab plan--should know more today. Thoughts and good wishes go out to all of you.


----------



## Marianne818

RookieRetiree said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry-- I have not been able to get back on. My DH Fred was put in the hopital yesterday-they think it's his pancreas. Blood work incdicates it is his pancreas, so they will do more test today, keep him hydrated with IV fluids, and give his pancreas time to rest. Keep us in your prayers. His daughter is sitting with him until I came home to clean up and go back. He is of course confused of everything--he usually does when going to hospital-more than home. Will catch up when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers with your and DH and family.....we've been keeping vigil at the hospital also -- FIL (89) is there. First it was due to a fall - but then he had a stroke. We're waiting for Drs. to finish all the tests and talk through the rehab plan--should know more today. Thoughts and good wishes go out to all of you.
Click to expand...

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family surrounding you with {{{hugs and prayers}}}} Marianne


----------



## Southern Gal

NanaCaren said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spending a day with #1 daughter, playing with chocolate. They still need to be painted.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dave - hope you don't miss out on these chocolate pretzels --- wouldn't they be a great hit at one of your Petrol parties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dinner tonight is: coconut shrimp, chicken satay, shrimp scampi, veggie platter.
> Cocktails: Apple Tini, Sangria, champagne and Pomegranate Cherry daquiri.
Click to expand...

 :shock: my mouth is watering, what a treat. i would dive into any of it. i have worked out in yd all day, and its looking mighty fine :lol: so as my rear is dragging now ( i forget till the aches start, not as young as i used to be) we are having whatever, bj did himself a salad with chicken on it. me i opted for sandwich and salsa with baked chips, still watching the ww points.


----------



## Lurker 2

dear Nana Caren, thought you might like to see my latest 'slouch' hat, the girls are thrilled with how warm their hats are, they have come from Brisbane, and Sava'i -one of the Samoan Islands - so to them -3C which is about as cold as we go- is quite bitter. Especially as often they are on their bicycles!

Hope your morning is going well!
And a hello to all else, will be back to bed soon!


----------



## FireballDave

I'm back in London and as promised, a few more photographs of Portsmouth. Because of its location and geography, the City is home to the Royal Navy and is therefore heavily fortified to protect it from attack from land or sea. One of the earliest stone fortifications is the Square Tower which was built in 1494 by Henry VII and and the heavy Sea Wall with its Sally Ports that leads to the Round Tower. 

This is the point from which sailors embarked, the first cargo of tobacco and potatoes were landed from the New World, Catherine of Braganza first set foot on English soil before becoming Queen to Charles II and converting England into a nation of tea-drinkers!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

In front of the Square Tower is the sculpture _Bonds of Friendship_, unveiled by H.M. The Queen in 1980. The sculpture commemorates the _First Fleet_ and the birth of modern Australia when it arrived at Sydney Cove on 26th January 1788.

The close links of the chain, represent the tie between Australia and the UK and it is one of a pair, the other is in Sydney. The sculpture in Portsmouth rests on a granite plinth quarried in New South Wales, the Australian sculpture's plinth was quarried on Dartmoor in England.

Hopefully, one of our Australian friends will go out with a camera and photograph the one in Sydney.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Also located by the Sea wall is this sculpture celebrating the people who took a step into the unknown when they boarded a ship bound for America. The tableau depicts a young family, the mother seated on a trunk with their possessions with her young daughter, the son is playing with a crab on the shore behind his Father.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Spice Island is the oldest part of Portsmouth and stands on a spit of land, the fishing port still operates from here. The weather was perfect yesterday and I coudn't resist this angle of _The Spinnaker Tower_ at _Gunwharf Quays_.

I think the structure is simply stunning!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> Spice Island is the oldest part of Portsmouth and stands on a spit of land, the fishing port still operates from here. The weather was perfect yesterday and I coudn't resist this angle of _The Spinnaker Tower_ at _Gunwharf Quays_.
> 
> I think the structure is simply stunning!
> 
> Dave


As always, another interesting budget of photos! Thanks, Dave.

The sculptures are very different in style, do you have a record of the artists responsible?


----------



## Marianne818

Amazing pictures!! Every time I mention I'd love to visit England all I hear is how crowded and total negatives, I see the pictures you post and it makes me want to get a passport and go even if I had to go by myself!!! I'm a history buff and love all the sites you have posted. Thank you ever so much for sharing with us.
Marianne


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Spice Island is the oldest part of Portsmouth and stands on a spit of land, the fishing port still operates from here. The weather was perfect yesterday and I coudn't resist this angle of _The Spinnaker Tower_ at _Gunwharf Quays_.
> 
> I think the structure is simply stunning!
> 
> Dave


Your photos are exquisite as always.


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> charliesaunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> We traditionally eat hot cross buns on Good Friday. Will prepare these early Thursday afternoon to share on Good Friday. You can use candied fruit if you prefer in place of raisins...I love golden raisins soaked in a bit or rum.
> 
> i go for the rum soaked raisins.
> 
> thank you for the great recipe charliesaunt.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I'll join you for the rum soaked raisins - yum.
Click to expand...


----------



## budasha

Dave, thanks for the interesting photos. Wish I could see for myself - maybe one day.


----------



## NanaCaren

Southern Gal said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spending a day with #1 daughter, playing with chocolate. They still need to be painted.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dave - hope you don't miss out on these chocolate pretzels --- wouldn't they be a great hit at one of your Petrol parties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dinner tonight is: coconut shrimp, chicken satay, shrimp scampi, veggie platter.
> Cocktails: Apple Tini, Sangria, champagne and Pomegranate Cherry daquiri.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: my mouth is watering, what a treat. i would dive into any of it. i have worked out in yd all day, and its looking mighty fine :lol: so as my rear is dragging now ( i forget till the aches start, not as young as i used to be) we are having whatever, bj did himself a salad with chicken on it. me i opted for sandwich and salsa with baked chips, still watching the ww points.
Click to expand...

When I work in my gardens I sometimes for get I'm not as young. 
When I need to just get away cooking is my go too. It is like a vacation for me to just create for others.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> dear Nana Caren, thought you might like to see my latest 'slouch' hat, the girls are thrilled with how warm their hats are, they have come from Brisbane, and Sava'i -one of the Samoan Islands - so to them -3C which is about as cold as we go- is quite bitter. Especially as often they are on their bicycles!
> 
> Hope your morning is going well!
> And a hello to all else, will be back to bed soon!


Love the hat very nice. I would not have thought to put the purple band on it much less lettering as well.
Looks like it has been well recieved.


----------



## Grandma Gail

Great pictures Dave. Your history lessons are always entertaining and enlightening.


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spice Island is the oldest part of Portsmouth and stands on a spit of land, the fishing port still operates from here. The weather was perfect yesterday and I coudn't resist this angle of _The Spinnaker Tower_ at _Gunwharf Quays_.
> 
> I think the structure is simply stunning!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> As always, another interesting budget of photos! Thanks, Dave.
> 
> The sculptures are very different in style, do you have a record of the artists responsible?
Click to expand...

_Bonds of Friendship_ was the work of sculptor John Robinson[/i], there is an intersting article about the pair here:

http://historyservicesnswblog.blogspot.co.uk/2011/03/bonds-of-friendship-sculptures-sydney.html

I'm sory but I don't know who sculpted the other work.

Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u

Thank you Dave for the wonderful pictures. I really enjoyed them all and how beautiful it all is. I bet you had a great time.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Easy Baked Cheese & Vegetable twist
2 eggs
4 oz. (1/2 of 8 0z.pkg.)Philadelphia Cream Cheese,softened
1/2 cup Krafts 2% milk Shredded Italian*Three Cheese Blend
3 cups Frozen Broccoli cuts,Thawed and drained
1/2 lb. Fresh Mushrooms, cut into quarters
1/2 cup Cherry Tomatoes, cut in half
4 Green Onions,Sliced
2 cans (8 oz.each) refrigerated cresent dinner rolls

Heat oven 375F

Mix First 3 ingredients in large bowl until well blended. Stir in next 4 ingredients.

Unroll crescent dough; Separate into 16 triangles. Arrange in 11-inch circles on foil-lined baking sheet,with short sides of triangles overlapping in center and points of triangles towards outside. (There should be a 5-inch diameter opening in the center of circle.) Spoon Cheese mixture onto dough near center of circle. Bring outside points of triangles up over filling,then tuck under dough in center of ring to cover filling.

Bake 35 to 40 minutes or until crust is golden brown and filling is heated thoroughly.

Enjoy!


----------



## FireballDave

Marianne818 said:


> Amazing pictures!! Every time I mention I'd love to visit England all I hear is how crowded and total negatives, I see the pictures you post and it makes me want to get a passport and go even if I had to go by myself!!! I'm a history buff and love all the sites you have posted. Thank you ever so much for sharing with us.
> Marianne


Come visit! Of course some places do get crowded, but these photos were taken on a Sunday and a Monday during the school holidays, so there were lots of people around, but it wasn't at all uncomfortable.

Of course, blue skies and brilliant Spring sunshine help!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spice Island is the oldest part of Portsmouth and stands on a spit of land, the fishing port still operates from here. The weather was perfect yesterday and I coudn't resist this angle of _The Spinnaker Tower_ at _Gunwharf Quays_.
> 
> I think the structure is simply stunning!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Your photos are exquisite as always.
Click to expand...

Thanks, the air was crystal clear and I had a great time.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

budasha said:


> Dave, thanks for the interesting photos. Wish I could see for myself - maybe one day.


Do visit, Portsmouth is a great city and if you have an interest in history, should go on the list, under two hours from Central London by train.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Grandma Gail said:


> Great pictures Dave. Your history lessons are always entertaining and enlightening.


Thanks, I'm glad you like them

Dave


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> Also located by the Sea wall is this sculpture celebrating the people who took a step into the unknown when they boarded a ship bound for America. The tableau depicts a young family, the mother seated on a trunk with their possessions with her young daughter, the son is playing with a crab on the shore behind his Father.
> 
> Dave


What a nice statue. I gather this, and even more the links, has copper because of the green?


----------



## mjs

Marianne818 said:


> Amazing pictures!! Every time I mention I'd love to visit England all I hear is how crowded and total negatives, I see the pictures you post and it makes me want to get a passport and go even if I had to go by myself!!! I'm a history buff and love all the sites you have posted. Thank you ever so much for sharing with us.
> Marianne


I have nothing but positive to say about going to England, usually by myself. I have wonderful memories especially of such nice and kind people, with a great sense of humor.


----------



## FireballDave

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank you Dave for the wonderful pictures. I really enjoyed them all and how beautiful it all is. I bet you had a great time.


I'm glad you like the pictures, Portsmouth really does have some great buildings. I had a great time, I get down there half a dozen or so times a year, it's a brilliant area to visit.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also located by the Sea wall is this sculpture celebrating the people who took a step into the unknown when they boarded a ship bound for America. The tableau depicts a young family, the mother seated on a trunk with their possessions with her young daughter, the son is playing with a crab on the shore behind his Father.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice statue. I gather this, and even more the links, has copper because of the green?
Click to expand...

Yes, they're both bronze with a high copper content. The Portsmouth version of _Bonds of Friendship_ is designed to weather and age, whereas the Sydney version is shiny to symbolise a new beginning.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spice Island is the oldest part of Portsmouth and stands on a spit of land, the fishing port still operates from here. The weather was perfect yesterday and I coudn't resist this angle of _The Spinnaker Tower_ at _Gunwharf Quays_.
> 
> I think the structure is simply stunning!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Your photos are exquisite as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, the air was crystal clear and I had a great time.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

What is left of what Elishia, Chrissy and I have been up too this week end.


----------



## siouxann

Oh my, Dave! What beautiful photos! Now I think I want to go in the spring instead of the fall. Portsmouth will definitely be on my itinerary whenever I do get there.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear Nana Caren, thought you might like to see my latest 'slouch' hat, the girls are thrilled with how warm their hats are, they have come from Brisbane, and Sava'i -one of the Samoan Islands - so to them -3C which is about as cold as we go- is quite bitter. Especially as often they are on their bicycles!
> 
> Hope your morning is going well!
> And a hello to all else, will be back to bed soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the hat very nice. I would not have thought to put the purple band on it much less lettering as well.
> Looks like it has been well recieved.
Click to expand...

I was lucky with my purchase of the finer yarn for the bands of both my latest hats, the purple and yellow were a good contrast in themselves, but matched the yarn for the body of the hats very well, and I have been able, easily to 'pick-up' stitches, where the girls have asked for a wider band. The Island on the map behind the girl in the photo [to the left], is her home island of Sava'i.

Time to gather up the rubbish and get it out for collection, they are due at 7a.m.!


----------



## siouxann

Nana Caren, those are great! We have made the pretzel sticks, but have only just dipped them in the colored or brown chocolate and then added sprinkles. The molds for candy that I've seen are quite small. How did you add them to the pretzels? Are they glued with dabs of chocolate?


----------



## Lurker 2

[The sculptures are very different in style, do you have a record of the artists responsible?[/quote]

_Bonds of Friendship_ was the work of sculptor John Robinson[/i], there is an intersting article about the pair here:

http://historyservicesnswblog.blogspot.co.uk/2011/03/bonds-of-friendship-sculptures-sydney.html

I'm sory but I don't know who sculpted the other work.

Dave[/quote]

Thank you, Dave!


----------



## Lurker 2

What is left of what Elishia, Chrissy and I have been up too this week end.[/quote]

Nana Caren, you must have had so much fun!! 
I got quite into chocolate work 20 odd years ago, but the chocolate parties seem to be out of fashion, have not seen molds advertised for quite some time. I filled chocolate with peppermint creams for my SIL a number of Christmases ago- He was rather impressed that they were a nice big bite size!


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> Nana Caren, those are great! We have made the pretzel sticks, but have only just dipped them in the colored or brown chocolate and then added sprinkles. The molds for candy that I've seen are quite small. How did you add them to the pretzels? Are they glued with dabs of chocolate?


I have molds that the pretzel sticks fit into. First the colors have to be piped into the mold then the pretzels stick is pressed in. Then chocolate is piped in to fill the rest of the mold.


----------



## Lurker 2

Strawberry4u said:


> Easy Baked Cheese & Vegetable twist
> 2 eggs
> 4 oz. (1/2 of 8 0z.pkg.)Philadelphia Cream Cheese,softened
> 1/2 cup Krafts 2% milk Shredded Italian*Three Cheese Blend
> 3 cups Frozen Broccoli cuts,Thawed and drained
> 1/2 lb. Fresh Mushrooms, cut into quarters
> 1/2 cup Cherry Tomatoes, cut in half
> 4 Green Onions,Sliced
> 2 cans (8 oz.each) refrigerated cresent dinner rolls
> 
> Heat oven 375F
> 
> Mix First 3 ingredients in large bowl until well blended. Stir in next 4 ingredients.
> 
> Unroll crescent dough; Separate into 16 triangles. Arrange in 11-inch circles on foil-lined baking sheet,with short sides of triangles overlapping in center and points of triangles towards outside. (There should be a 5-inch diameter opening in the center of circle.) Spoon Cheese mixture onto dough near center of circle. Bring outside points of triangles up over filling,then tuck under dough in center of ring to cover filling.
> 
> Bake 35 to 40 minutes or until crust is golden brown and filling is heated thoroughly.
> 
> Enjoy!


I have copied this as written, but it needs a bit of translation. Or alternatively would you be able to post a photo?
It sounds a really good receipt!


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> What is left of what Elishia, Chrissy and I have been up too this week end.


Wow! Great Scoff!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> What is left of what Elishia, Chrissy and I have been up too this week end.


Nana Caren, you must have had so much fun!! 
I got quite into chocolate work 20 odd years ago, but the chocolate parties seem to be out of fashion, have not seen molds advertised for quite some time. I filled chocolate with peppermint creams for my SIL a number of Christmases ago- He was rather impressed that they were a nice big bite size![/quote]

I haven't made chocolates for quite some time. I had a lot of fun making these.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also located by the Sea wall is this sculpture celebrating the people who took a step into the unknown when they boarded a ship bound for America. The tableau depicts a young family, the mother seated on a trunk with their possessions with her young daughter, the son is playing with a crab on the shore behind his Father.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice statue. I gather this, and even more the links, has copper because of the green?
Click to expand...

the realistic statue of the travelling family, reminds me of the work of a Mormon sculptor, whose name has long escaped me. Next I will google Pioneer Heritage to see if it gives any clues. Would not mind having a small scale copy of the Links somewhere in my garden, in copper for preference, I love how it weathers!

I think google confirms that it is Mormon in origin, name of sculptor will not come to mind- not having a memory theatre like Dave.


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> Oh my, Dave! What beautiful photos! Now I think I want to go in the spring instead of the fall. Portsmouth will definitely be on my itinerary whenever I do get there.


In Autumn you get golden sunlight and all those lovely colours. Oh and Gunwharf Quays has fireworks illuminating the Spinnaker!

Decisions, decisions!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is left of what Elishia, Chrissy and I have been up too this week end.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Great Scoff!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Thank you. A replica of my favorite tulip, minus the leaves.
> The cars are for all the petrol heads in my life.
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

Those with an interest in naval history might be interested in _MGB81_, now moored at Gunwharf Quays. Known as _The Spitfire of the Seas_, the Motor Gun Boat Mk.V was an armed speedboat designed and built by the British Powerboat Company in 1942. With a crew of eleven, this 71' 6" boat is capable of 45 knots and inspired the US Navy's PT boats.

MGB81 earned the battle honour of _Normandy 1944_ for her role supporting the American troops at Omaha Beach on D-Day, she has been fully restored is once again capable of achieving her original full speed of 45 knots.

Dave


----------



## BarbaraSD

gingerwitch said:


> My mouth is watering with such fond memories! Thanks, Dave! I'm wondering if anyone is the US has found packaged suet anywhere. Out here in the wild west, you have to locate a reasonably knowledgeable butcher (some think suet simply means hard fat) and special order it and then, of course, it comes in large chunks which you have to grate yourself. I usually several pounds at a time and freeze it--it is actually easier to grate frozen anyway.


Have you checked to see if you can order Suet online? I'm not very good at pie crust but the next time I try my hand at it I'm going to try lard. I've heard that's the best thing for pie crust. Anyone agree or disagree?


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> Those with an interest in naval history might be interested in _MGB81_, now moored at Gunwharf Quays. Known as _The Spitfire of the Seas_, the Motor Gun Boat Mk.V was an armed speedboat designed and built by the British Powerboat Company in 1942. With a crew of eleven, this 71' 6" boat is capable of 45 knots and inspired the US Navy's PT boats.
> 
> MGB81 earned the battle honour of _Normandy 1944_ for her role supporting the American troops at Omaha Beach on D-Day, she has been fully restored is once again capable of achieving her original full speed of 45 knots.
> 
> Dave


I love photos of harbours and boats- took quite a few on my visit to Britain last year.
Your photos, Dave, stimulate wanderlust, but I suspect I will just have to dream.


----------



## NanaCaren

BarbaraSD said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mouth is watering with such fond memories! Thanks, Dave! I'm wondering if anyone is the US has found packaged suet anywhere. Out here in the wild west, you have to locate a reasonably knowledgeable butcher (some think suet simply means hard fat) and special order it and then, of course, it comes in large chunks which you have to grate yourself. I usually several pounds at a time and freeze it--it is actually easier to grate frozen anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked to see if you can order Suet online? I'm not very good at pie crust but the next time I try my hand at it I'm going to try lard. I've heard that's the best thing for pie crust. Anyone agree or disagree?
Click to expand...

I use lard when I make pie crusts.


----------



## Lurker 2

BarbaraSD said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mouth is watering with such fond memories! Thanks, Dave! I'm wondering if anyone is the US has found packaged suet anywhere. Out here in the wild west, you have to locate a reasonably knowledgeable butcher (some think suet simply means hard fat) and special order it and then, of course, it comes in large chunks which you have to grate yourself. I usually several pounds at a time and freeze it--it is actually easier to grate frozen anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked to see if you can order Suet online? I'm not very good at pie crust but the next time I try my hand at it I'm going to try lard. I've heard that's the best thing for pie crust. Anyone agree or disagree?
Click to expand...

Suet is from the beef, and usually yellow, makes a good pudding dough. Lard is pork fat, rendered. Also makes a good dough- I have a scrumptious receipt for Chinese ginger biscuits made with lard.


----------



## FireballDave

Strawberry4u said:


> Easy Baked Cheese & Vegetable twist
> 2 eggs
> 4 oz. (1/2 of 8 0z.pkg.)Philadelphia Cream Cheese,softened
> 1/2 cup Krafts 2% milk Shredded Italian*Three Cheese Blend
> 3 cups Frozen Broccoli cuts,Thawed and drained
> 1/2 lb. Fresh Mushrooms, cut into quarters
> 1/2 cup Cherry Tomatoes, cut in half
> 4 Green Onions,Sliced
> 2 cans (8 oz.each) refrigerated cresent dinner rolls
> 
> Heat oven 375F
> 
> Mix First 3 ingredients in large bowl until well blended. Stir in next 4 ingredients.
> 
> Unroll crescent dough; Separate into 16 triangles. Arrange in 11-inch circles on foil-lined baking sheet,with short sides of triangles overlapping in center and points of triangles towards outside. (There should be a 5-inch diameter opening in the center of circle.) Spoon Cheese mixture onto dough near center of circle. Bring outside points of triangles up over filling,then tuck under dough in center of ring to cover filling.
> 
> Bake 35 to 40 minutes or until crust is golden brown and filling is heated thoroughly.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you for sharing this one, it will definitely go down well with the racing!

Dave


----------



## Marianne818

Just remembered that the Masters is being played in Augusta, GA this week... sure do miss going, have been lucky to have Patron tickets for a few years thanks to a dear friend, he only wanted to go on official tournament days, so I went on Mondays, Tuesdays and Wednesdays, got to watch a lot of fantastic golfers when they were relaxed and enjoying the crowds.


----------



## FireballDave

BarbaraSD said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mouth is watering with such fond memories! Thanks, Dave! I'm wondering if anyone is the US has found packaged suet anywhere. Out here in the wild west, you have to locate a reasonably knowledgeable butcher (some think suet simply means hard fat) and special order it and then, of course, it comes in large chunks which you have to grate yourself. I usually several pounds at a time and freeze it--it is actually easier to grate frozen anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked to see if you can order Suet online? I'm not very good at pie crust but the next time I try my hand at it I'm going to try lard. I've heard that's the best thing for pie crust. Anyone agree or disagree?
Click to expand...

I generally use half lard and half butter for shortcrust pastry, but suet pastry is very different in texture. To make the steamed steak pudding, you really do need to use suet to get the texture right and for it to hold together.

The good news is that suet pastry doesn't need rubbing in. You simply combine it with self-raising flour and a pinch of salt, add just enough water to bring it together, mixing it with a fork, it's ready to roll out in under a minute!

Dave.


----------



## dandylion

siouxann, it must be your alter ego that is the Leo in you 

I love, love, love, how this Leo celebration has mushroomed 

I have been flat on my back for the past three days, but don't feel sorry for me, I have been watching the tp and am more in love with everyone than before --- it was already quite a love fest  I'm well on my way to being pain free and have to go out today to finalize paperwork on my, new to me, car, and it's insurance, warranties, etc. 
See you soon, and I'm taking notes on what is developing into a year long birthday celebration. I'm sure we can stretch it to Dave's birthday, witch is shared with his nation, so that's almost a cinch to be shared and continued until Christmas. 
dandy/sue



siouxann said:


> My one brother's birthday was on September 25, too. He always asked for either a peanut butter pie or a chocolate cake with pb frosting. I am a July leo - can i join the party too? I have never felt like a Leo, and one time, back when I KNEW everything, accused my mother of lying to me as to when I was born. That was not quite the right thing to do, I very soon learned!


----------



## iamsam

dave - are the top three floors restaurants?

sam


FireballDave said:


> Spice Island is the oldest part of Portsmouth and stands on a spit of land, the fishing port still operates from here. The weather was perfect yesterday and I coudn't resist this angle of _The Spinnaker Tower_ at _Gunwharf Quays_.
> 
> I think the structure is simply stunning!
> 
> Dave


----------



## iamsam

yummy strawberry4u - think this would make a yummy supper for when the children get home from school.

thanks for the recipe

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Easy Baked Cheese & Vegetable twist


----------



## iamsam

my mother made an "ice water" crust and always used lard - it was so good i could eat it with no filling. but then i love everything pie.

sam



BarbaraSD said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mouth is watering with such fond memories! Thanks, Dave! I'm wondering if anyone is the US has found packaged suet anywhere. Out here in the wild west, you have to locate a reasonably knowledgeable butcher (some think suet simply means hard fat) and special order it and then, of course, it comes in large chunks which you have to grate yourself. I usually several pounds at a time and freeze it--it is actually easier to grate frozen anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked to see if you can order Suet online? I'm not very good at pie crust but the next time I try my hand at it I'm going to try lard. I've heard that's the best thing for pie crust. Anyone agree or disagree?
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

Lard is pork fat, rendered. Also makes a good dough- I have a scrumptious receipt for Chinese ginger biscuits made with lard.[/quote]

myfanwy - can we have the recipe for chinese ginger biscuits? i bet you thought i would never ask. lol

sam


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> dave - are the top three floors restaurants?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spice Island is the oldest part of Portsmouth and stands on a spit of land, the fishing port still operates from here. The weather was perfect yesterday and I coudn't resist this angle of _The Spinnaker Tower_ at _Gunwharf Quays_.
> 
> I think the structure is simply stunning!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

There are three 'decks'; the lowest is a viewing gallery, at the centre of which is the largest glass floor of its kind in Europe; the second is the _Cafe in the Clouds_; the third is the _Crow's Nest_ and is open-air. Fantastic views from all of them!

The website is:

http://www.spinnakertower.co.uk/about.aspx

Dave


----------



## Poledra65

Hope Pammie and Dreamweaver and anybody else in the DFW area are not near the tornado's and that all in the Dallas/FtWorth area are safe and damage free.


----------



## iamsam

i don't think we have heard from dreamweaver yet this week - hope all is well with her.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hope Pammie and Dreamweaver and anybody else in the DFW area are not near the tornado's and that all in the Dallas/FtWorth area are safe and damage free.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> Lard is pork fat, rendered. Also makes a good dough- I have a scrumptious receipt for Chinese ginger biscuits made with lard.


myfanwy - can we have the recipe for chinese ginger biscuits? i bet you thought i would never ask. lol

sam[/quote]

1 lb flour 
8 oz lard
8 oz castor sugar 
a few drops almond essence
1/4 tsp baking powder
1 heaped tablespoon chopped ginger, preferably 'ginger in syrup'
[years ago this used to come from the Chinese grocers, in a lovely blue on white, lidded pottery jar]
1 egg
slivers of the ginger

Rub together the flour and lard, add sugar and chopped ginger, then the egg beaten with the essence.
Make into 16-20 balls, press on top the slivers of ginger, two to each cookie. Bake approximately 20 mins, 
325 F oven.

these are absolutely scrumptious.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> i don't think we have heard from dreamweaver yet this week - hope all is well with her.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Pammie and Dreamweaver and anybody else in the DFW area are not near the tornado's and that all in the Dallas/FtWorth area are safe and damage free.
Click to expand...

Dreamweaver has been posting to some of the forum topics, I have been following one about 'LYS's' and another on 'lace knitting' , I am sure I have noticed her there!


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think we have heard from dreamweaver yet this week - hope all is well with her.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Pammie and Dreamweaver and anybody else in the DFW area are not near the tornado's and that all in the Dallas/FtWorth area are safe and damage free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dreamweaver has been posting to some of the forum topics, I have been following one about 'LYS's' and another on 'lace knitting' , I am sure I have noticed her there!
Click to expand...

I have noticed her on some of the other topics as well.


----------



## Poledra65

Yes, she posted some yesterday or the day before on topics I was following and on a couple of my topics. I haven't had much time today to sit and read, so catching up now. Had to go pull weeds and mow the yard(very big yard, with thigh hi grass) for the landlord this morning. Good excersise, and that's about all good that I can say about it. lol
Sam, I agree, Lard pastry dough is phenominal, (spelling)by itself, or using the scraps to scoop up the dredges left in the bowl of the filling after filling the pie. mmm....


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lard is pork fat, rendered. Also makes a good dough- I have a scrumptious receipt for Chinese ginger biscuits made with lard.
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - can we have the recipe for chinese ginger biscuits? i bet you thought i would never ask. lol
> 
> sam
Click to expand...

1 lb flour 
8 oz lard
8 oz castor sugar 
a few drops almond essence
1/4 tsp baking powder
1 heaped tablespoon chopped ginger, preferably 'ginger in syrup'
1 egg
slivers of the ginger

Rub together the flour and lard, add sugar and chopped ginger, then the egg beaten with the essence.
Make into 16-20 balls, press on top the slivers of ginger, two to each cookie. Bake approximately 20 mins, 
325 F oven.

these are absolutely scrumptious.[/quote]

These will be on my must make pile, which seems to be growing by leaps and bounds lately.


----------



## Lurker 2

> Make into 16-20 balls, press on top the slivers of ginger, two to each cookie. Bake approximately 20 mins,
> 325 F oven.
> 
> these are absolutely scrumptious.


These will be on my must make pile, which seems to be growing by leaps and bounds lately.[/quote]

Not that surprising given all of us 'foodies'!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Dave, thank you bunches for telling us about Evernote, I LOVE it. It's so nice to be able to just clip a pattern rather than trying to copy and save to a word page. Receipts too. lol
Thank you, thank you.


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> Dave, thank you bunches for telling us about Evernote, I LOVE it. It's so nice to be able to just clip a pattern rather than trying to copy and save to a word page. Receipts too. lol
> Thank you, thank you.


I'm glad you're having fun with it. You can edit the page and re-scale images, then print directly from Evernote too, it's a very useful system. Don't forget to put it as an App on your Android device or iPad, that way your notes are portable, very useful when shopping!

Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> my mother made an "ice water" crust and always used lard - it was so good i could eat it with no filling. but then i love everything pie.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mouth is watering with such fond memories! Thanks, Dave! I'm wondering if anyone is the US has found packaged suet anywhere. Out here in the wild west, you have to locate a reasonably knowledgeable butcher (some think suet simply means hard fat) and special order it and then, of course, it comes in large chunks which you have to grate yourself. I usually several pounds at a time and freeze it--it is actually easier to grate frozen anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked to see if you can order Suet online? I'm not very good at pie crust but the next time I try my hand at it I'm going to try lard. I've heard that's the best thing for pie crust. Anyone agree or disagree?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yup.....that's the way my Mom made it also - everything had to be ice cold....she'd even freeze the little bits of butter.


----------



## iamsam

these sound so good myfanwy -definitely on my todo list.

sam



myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lard is pork fat, rendered. Also makes a good dough- I have a scrumptious receipt for Chinese ginger biscuits made with lard.
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - can we have the recipe for chinese ginger biscuits? i bet you thought i would never ask. lol
> 
> sam
Click to expand...

1 lb flour 
8 oz lard
8 oz castor sugar 
a few drops almond essence
1/4 tsp baking powder
1 heaped tablespoon chopped ginger, preferably 'ginger in syrup'
[years ago this used to come from the Chinese grocers, in a lovely blue on white, lidded pottery jar]
1 egg
slivers of the ginger

Rub together the flour and lard, add sugar and chopped ginger, then the egg beaten with the essence.
Make into 16-20 balls, press on top the slivers of ginger, two to each cookie. Bake approximately 20 mins, 
325 F oven.

these are absolutely scrumptious.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

i'm surprised any of us have time to knit.

sam

These will be on my must make pile, which seems to be growing by leaps and bounds lately.[/quote]

Not that surprising given all of us 'foodies'!!![/quote]


----------



## wannabear

FireballDave said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, thank you bunches for telling us about Evernote, I LOVE it. It's so nice to be able to just clip a pattern rather than trying to copy and save to a word page. Receipts too. lol
> Thank you, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're having fun with it. You can edit the page and re-scale images, then print directly from Evernote too, it's a very useful system. Don't forget to put it as an App on your Android device or iPad, that way your notes are portable, very useful when shopping!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I don't have any devices other than my laptop, but it has been perfect for me. No more little frowzy bits of paper with enigmatic scribbles on them! No more lost information! Thanks from me, too, for telling us about it.

Thanks also for the lovely photos. I want very much to come there for a visit. I won't need a hotel room because my to-do list will be so long that there won't be any time for sleeping!


----------



## Poledra65

Oh that's right, I love the pictures of Portsmouth. Such a beautiful place. Someday...


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> i'm surprised any of us have time to knit.
> 
> sam
> 
> These will be on my must make pile, which seems to be growing by leaps and bounds lately.


Not that surprising given all of us 'foodies'!!![/quote][/quote]

I will be honest this is the first week in a long time I haven't gotten a lot of knitting done. Most of the time I get everything I have planned on knitting/crocheting finished.

On the upside I did get lots of cooking/baking and playing with chocolate accomplished.


----------



## Marianne818

Sam, I'm just trying to figure a way to knit and either ride my bike or walk the treadmill, all these wonderful receipts, I'm gonna outgrow my wardrobe soon if I don't watch it!! :lol: :roll: Sooooo many goodies, sooooooo little time ;-)


----------



## iamsam

i think i would walk the treadmill while eating and then sit and knit.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Sam, I'm just trying to figure a way to knit and either ride my bike or walk the treadmill, all these wonderful receipts, I'm gonna outgrow my wardrobe soon if I don't watch it!! :lol: :roll: Sooooo many goodies, sooooooo little time ;-)


----------



## siouxann

Sam, you totally ROCK!!! Me too!



thewren said:


> i think i would walk the treadmill while eating and then sit and knit.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I'm just trying to figure a way to knit and either ride my bike or walk the treadmill, all these wonderful receipts, I'm gonna outgrow my wardrobe soon if I don't watch it!! :lol: :roll: Sooooo many goodies, sooooooo little time ;-)
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> i think i would walk the treadmill while eating and then sit and knit.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I'm just trying to figure a way to knit and either ride my bike or walk the treadmill, all these wonderful receipts, I'm gonna outgrow my wardrobe soon if I don't watch it!! :lol: :roll: Sooooo many goodies, sooooooo little time ;-)
Click to expand...

Good idea. I can knit much faster sitting down compared to when walking.


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, thank you bunches for telling us about Evernote, I LOVE it. It's so nice to be able to just clip a pattern rather than trying to copy and save to a word page. Receipts too. lol
> Thank you, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're having fun with it. You can edit the page and re-scale images, then print directly from Evernote too, it's a very useful system. Don't forget to put it as an App on your Android device or iPad, that way your notes are portable, very useful when shopping!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have any devices other than my laptop, but it has been perfect for me. No more little frowzy bits of paper with enigmatic scribbles on them! No more lost information! Thanks from me, too, for telling us about it.
> 
> Thanks also for the lovely photos. I want very much to come there for a visit. I won't need a hotel room because my to-do list will be so long that there won't be any time for sleeping!
Click to expand...

I've been on a few holidays where I've been so busy, I've 
needed another week off to recover!

Dave


----------



## Marianne818

thewren said:


> i think i would walk the treadmill while eating and then sit and knit.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I'm just trying to figure a way to knit and either ride my bike or walk the treadmill, all these wonderful receipts, I'm gonna outgrow my wardrobe soon if I don't watch it!! :lol: :roll: Sooooo many goodies, sooooooo little time ;-)
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Now this make sense, it's a plan!!


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that's right, I love the pictures of Portsmouth. Such a beautiful place. Someday...


It really is a good city to visit, the Historic Dockyard alone is a full day, if you rush it and miss lots out, but you can go back for more on the same ticket for a whole year!

http://www.historicdockyard.co.uk/

Dave


----------



## wannabear

Sam, you're a genius.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's right, I love the pictures of Portsmouth. Such a beautiful place. Someday...
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a good city to visit, the Historic Dockyard alone is a full day, if you rush it and miss lots out, but you can go back for more on the same ticket for a whole year!
> 
> http://www.historicdockyard.co.uk/
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I could easily spend a day wandering around the dockyard.


----------



## gingerwitch

BarbaraSD said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mouth is watering with such fond memories! Thanks, Dave! I'm wondering if anyone is the US has found packaged suet anywhere. Out here in the wild west, you have to locate a reasonably knowledgeable butcher (some think suet simply means hard fat) and special order it and then, of course, it comes in large chunks which you have to grate yourself. I usually several pounds at a time and freeze it--it is actually easier to grate frozen anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked to see if you can order Suet online? I'm not very good at pie crust but the next time I try my hand at it I'm going to try lard. I've heard that's the best thing for pie crust. Anyone agree or disagree?
Click to expand...

I never thought to check to see if it's available online. There is a website that specializes in all things British, including otherwise unavailable foodstuffs, but very pricey of course. I would absolutely agree with you regarding lard for pie crust; butter is also wonderful but not as easy to handle. Of course, you have to have a complete disregard for your arteries..........!


----------



## budasha

FireballDave said:


> Those with an interest in naval history might be interested in _MGB81_, now moored at Gunwharf Quays. Known as _The Spitfire of the Seas_, the Motor Gun Boat Mk.V was an armed speedboat designed and built by the British Powerboat Company in 1942. With a crew of eleven, this 71' 6" boat is capable of 45 knots and inspired the US Navy's PT boats.
> 
> MGB81 earned the battle honour of _Normandy 1944_ for her role supporting the American troops at Omaha Beach on D-Day, she has been fully restored is once again capable of achieving her original full speed of 45 knots.
> 
> Dave


She's a beauty. My DH and I have boated for 40 years and I so miss it. He had a Chesapeake Sharpie before I met him but I never took a liking to sailboats - too chicken.


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is left of what Elishia, Chrissy and I have been up too this week end.
> 
> 
> 
> Nana Caren, you must have had so much fun!!
> I got quite into chocolate work 20 odd years ago, but the chocolate parties seem to be out of fashion, have not seen molds advertised for quite some time. I filled chocolate with peppermint creams for my SIL a number of Christmases ago- He was rather impressed that they were a nice big bite size!
Click to expand...

I haven't made chocolates for quite some time. I had a lot of fun making these.[/quote]

Me too. I still have my molds and chocolate recipes. Loved to make the turtles. My DH scoffed them down until he became diabetic - now he has them once in a blue moon.


----------



## budasha

BarbaraSD said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mouth is watering with such fond memories! Thanks, Dave! I'm wondering if anyone is the US has found packaged suet anywhere. Out here in the wild west, you have to locate a reasonably knowledgeable butcher (some think suet simply means hard fat) and special order it and then, of course, it comes in large chunks which you have to grate yourself. I usually several pounds at a time and freeze it--it is actually easier to grate frozen anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked to see if you can order Suet online? I'm not very good at pie crust but the next time I try my hand at it I'm going to try lard. I've heard that's the best thing for pie crust. Anyone agree or disagree?
Click to expand...

I'm not much good at pie crust either but my mom always swore by lard and her pie crusts were great.


----------



## gingerwitch

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lard is pork fat, rendered. Also makes a good dough- I have a scrumptious receipt for Chinese ginger biscuits made with lard.
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - can we have the recipe for chinese ginger biscuits? i bet you thought i would never ask. lol
> 
> sam
Click to expand...

1 lb flour 
8 oz lard
8 oz castor sugar 
a few drops almond essence
1/4 tsp baking powder
1 heaped tablespoon chopped ginger, preferably 'ginger in syrup'
[years ago this used to come from the Chinese grocers, in a lovely blue on white, lidded pottery jar]
1 egg
slivers of the ginger

Rub together the flour and lard, add sugar and chopped ginger, then the egg beaten with the essence.
Make into 16-20 balls, press on top the slivers of ginger, two to each cookie. Bake approximately 20 mins, 
325 F oven.

these are absolutely scrumptious.[/quote]

i imagine the ginger in syrup is stem ginger and it would be processed. I had the most wonderful stem ginger in ginger wine syrup--too good to use for cooking--it had to be eaten with a good dollop of real cream!


----------



## ivyrain

I just received a msg from dreamweaver and she is fine. 
She said they have finally been able to get GD's out of their schools. (The schools were locked down, buses not running and the kids sequestered in center rooms of the schools.) The storms seemed to have gone to each side of them, but there are two towns that are declared disaster areas and massive damage. These are about 15 miles from her. They had heavy, heavy rain but missed the hail,tornadoes and power outages....

Fortunately, her DD who flies, is home because there were 110 American planes damaged and there are probably not going to be any flights in or out tonight. 
She says if Hubby makes her go to the utility room,she can knit in the dark!


----------



## darowil

As usual your photos left me wanting to return to England Dave. ANd my mother and daughter are both going later this year. Maybe if I earnt some money I could afford to go!

Had our Ethiopian meal last night. Talking to the owner and after David said he had been to Addis the owner gave him a prayer card and said these people are going to teach at a school in Addis. David handed over his business card and said 'i'm their boss'! He had actually provided thewm with some injera for a fundraiser they were doing. However the injera we get over here (the local bread) is not the real injera because they cannot import the seed used in it. It is not recognised as a food substance and so can't be bought into the country. Efforts are being made to have it recognised (apparently the US is the only Western country to recognise it as such) because it is a stable food for many people in this region including Sudan and we have many Sudanese refugees in Australia.


----------



## pammie1234

My sister makes a delicious and beautiful pie crust. I have not made crust in a long time. It tasted good, but didn't look very good.


----------



## mjs

budasha said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those with an interest in naval history might be interested in _MGB81_, now moored at Gunwharf Quays. Known as _The Spitfire of the Seas_, the Motor Gun Boat Mk.V was an armed speedboat designed and built by the British Powerboat Company in 1942. With a crew of eleven, this 71' 6" boat is capable of 45 knots and inspired the US Navy's PT boats.
> 
> MGB81 earned the battle honour of _Normandy 1944_ for her role supporting the American troops at Omaha Beach on D-Day, she has been fully restored is once again capable of achieving her original full speed of 45 knots.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> She's a beauty. My DH and I have boated for 40 years and I so miss it. He had a Chesapeake Sharpie before I met him but I never took a liking to sailboats - too chicken.
Click to expand...

I loved sailing on a little boat - even when we capsized.


----------



## Southern Gal

i have been catching up on the tparty, as i eat my taco salad. so glad the weather passed you all by, hope everyone with someone in hosp. knows we are praying for you. dave, i love the pics. makes me want to pack these arkie bags and go site seeing. later folks


----------



## RookieRetiree

Poledra65 said:


> Hope Pammie and Dreamweaver and anybody else in the DFW area are not near the tornado's and that all in the Dallas/FtWorth area are safe and damage free.


Ditto the sentiments.....my nephew was at DFW airport when it was shut down....said it was pretty scarey when the app that showed the eye of the storm and the app that showed where he was were one and the same..He was headed for the bar to wait out the storm before flying out on business so I think he'll be okay.


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's right, I love the pictures of Portsmouth. Such a beautiful place. Someday...
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a good city to visit, the Historic Dockyard alone is a full day, if you rush it and miss lots out, but you can go back for more on the same ticket for a whole year!
> 
> http://www.historicdockyard.co.uk/
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could easily spend a day wandering around the dockyard.
Click to expand...

This area is definitely going on the list of places to wander around when we get over there....still don't know the dates yet, but it looks like it's going to be near the end of August. I bought the guidebooks and have collected all of your pictures from this week's tea party and I think I'm going to run out of time to do it all pretty soon and will have to start making decisions on what to leave for another time.


----------



## wannabear

darowil said:


> As usual your photos left me wanting to return to England Dave. ANd my mother and daughter are both going later this year. Maybe if I earnt some money I could afford to go!
> 
> Had our Ethiopian meal last night. Talking to the owner and after David said he had been to Addis the owner gave him a prayer card and said these people are going to teach at a school in Addis. David handed over his business card and said 'i'm their boss'! He had actually provided thewm with some injera for a fundraiser they were doing. However the injera we get over here (the local bread) is not the real injera because they cannot import the seed used in it. It is not recognised as a food substance and so can't be bought into the country. Efforts are being made to have it recognised (apparently the US is the only Western country to recognise it as such) because it is a stable food for many people in this region including Sudan and we have many Sudanese refugees in Australia.


What is injera made from, then? The real thing?


----------



## BarbaraSD

pammie1234 said:


> My sister makes a delicious and beautiful pie crust. I have not made crust in a long time. It tasted good, but didn't look very good.


My problem was I over-worked the dough too much and that made it tough.


----------



## iamsam

PUPPIES


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> PUPPIES


The puppies are so cute. Love the bows.


----------



## Edith M

Sam, they are adorable and have grown so much. I have not kept up with the TP so maybe this has already been answered but how many are still left? Or are they not old enough to leave Mama? Edith M


thewren said:


> PUPPIES


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> PUPPIES


ooooo, Sam, this godmother wants them!!!! Have you been able to sell any yet or is it too soon for that? Do they make little "yips" at each other? What does Hickory think of them and them getting a little more independant? All these questions!! bet the grandsons dote on them, and you too. :wink:


----------



## wannabear

Beautiful, especially #3. Sweet little faces.


----------



## pug retirement

Sam The pups are beautiful and they are such big ones.


----------



## dandylion

Awwwww. Izzy jumped up on my shoulder and looked at the screen when I was awwwwwwing. Right on cue. sue


----------



## gingerwitch

Sam, you'd better keep #1--he looks just like you!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> PUPPIES


They look a real bundle of mischief, and very handsome!


----------



## flockie

Dave, thanks for posting the photos and all the info that goes along with each. I have been googling these structures and ships to read more. Love the idea of the links and have been looking for photos of the pair in Australia.

Sam, thanks for the updated photos of the pups. Gosh, they are getting so big.

NanaCaren, the chocolate pretzels look delish. 

Also, thanks for all the new recipes that have been posted on the last several pages. They all sound really good. 

Thoughts and prayers going out to those in the DFW area that have been devastated by the latest tornadoes.


----------



## 5mmdpns

gingerwitch said:


> Sam, you'd better keep #1--he looks just like you!


yup, a distinguished gentleman in the making. Only thing is he will get to romp around and do the exercise while you knit!! Oh say Sam you have it made!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam, the puppies are adorable. Wish my life wasn't so hectic right now or I'd head over your way to pick out one for us.


----------



## margewhaples

Master of everything: The photos are stunning! Contrast gorgeous. I don't know why I'm surprised. Can you describe your equipment and methods. Maybe I'll learn a little digital photography. The art and architecture lesson also appreciated. I am intending to get a new camera soon. I hope. The counterpoint of pictures add to the allure of this site. Enjoyed this weekend very much and the week is even more promising.


----------



## Poledra65

ivyrain said:


> I just received a msg from dreamweaver and she is fine.
> She said they have finally been able to get GD's out of their schools. (The schools were locked down, buses not running and the kids sequestered in center rooms of the schools.) The storms seemed to have gone to each side of them, but there are two towns that are declared disaster areas and massive damage. These are about 15 miles from her. They had heavy, heavy rain but missed the hail,tornadoes and power outages....
> 
> Fortunately, her DD who flies, is home because there were 110 American planes damaged and there are probably not going to be any flights in or out tonight.
> She says if Hubby makes her go to the utility room,she can knit in the dark!


Thank God, I've been worried about her Pammie and anybody else that are in that area. 
Thank you so much for giving us an update.


----------



## Poledra65

Oh Sam, they are adorable.


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> My sister makes a delicious and beautiful pie crust. I have not made crust in a long time. It tasted good, but didn't look very good.


Pammie, thought Richardson was closer to Dallas, glad you are not in that area.


----------



## margewhaples

Dave that last pic was stunning. As a teenager I was a mariner scout and spent a week aboard a twin-masted ketch and the experience lingers with me still. There is nothing like sleeping on the deck with the stars and the moon above, while singing folk songs to the guitar of shipmates. By day, we explored the Catalina isthmus and the leeward side of the island where the wildlife lives(walrus, seals, whales,). Wild boar inhabit the island as well as the boys at the boyscout camp in Emerald Bay. We sailed in and out of all the coves by day and anchored there by night.
Marianne: Don't quite understand how you can miss the magic. Marlark Marge.


----------



## margewhaples

Sam: Thanks for posting the puppies- Very good photography and animals especially vigorous puppies are not easy. They are precious. Hobo wants one. Marge. Me too!


----------



## iamsam

they were six weeks old yesterday edith - we have seven - i am hoping there are seven people out there that want to buy one. lol

sam



Edith M said:


> Sam, they are adorable and have grown so much. I have not kept up with the TP so maybe this has already been answered but how many are still left? Or are they not old enough to leave Mama? Edith M
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> PUPPIES
Click to expand...


----------



## jmai5421

Sam, thanks for the puppy pictures. They are soooo cute. They do look like a pile of mischief. What fun for the grandkids. Who gave them the pretty bows?
So glad to hear that Dreamweaver and family are all o.k. I hope the rest of the kp's in that area are all ok. My prayers for everyone.
Also prayers for the kp families that are in the hospital.
Dave, thanks for the pictures and the history lesson. I have bookmarked the pages to show my DH tomorrow morning. He is already in bed, where I am heading soon.
Loved the pictures of the chocolates Caren. They looked good enough to eat. I am trying to lose so would have to forgo really tasting them. I am still working on the last pink bolero for my great niece. I also need to finish her dress and hat. All needs to be done tomorrow to give to her Mother on Thurs and we leave on Friday to spend Easter with my oldest granddaughter. She is 11.


----------



## pammie1234

Pammie, thought Richardson was closer to Dallas, glad you are not in that area.[/quote]

Richardson is close, and the tornadoes were here. I was subbing today, and we had to move the kids into the hall for "duck and cover" several times. Luckily, the tornado and hail missed me. It was pretty scary looking at the radar. I know there was a lot of damage, but not sure where. I heard a lady from the Red Cross talking about their preparation. Sounded like homes were destroyed. Hopefully, it is over for a while.


----------



## iamsam

the puppies are big - ayden and avery had them out in the grass this evening - too fun watching the puppies in the grass - chasing ayden - 

they play a lot with each other - yes they bark and snarl - every so often one of them will yip from a nip to the ear or something - 

#1 is ayden's favorite and mine also - he has the most white on him - and the nicest fur. i will hate to see him go but i really don't have the energy to take him on - he will be a handful - all of them will be - they are puppies and puppies take work to train. if he came house broken and settled down just a little i would jump at the chance.

they love being outside. hickory enjoys having them outside - motherhood is beginning to wear on her. she had been trying to wean them but they chased her so much today that she finally just stood still and allowed them to nurse - more so they would leave her "potty" in peace. lol

they eat lots of puppy chow and drink lots of water so they are slowly getting used to not having mother for their main source of food. 

they are still pretty much pack animals - they love laying close together - piled on top of each other. i have enjoyed them but will be glad when they are gone.

sam


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, they are precious! Wish I could take one, but my 1 year old is still too much of a puppy to take on another one. I had forgotten how much work a puppy is. Enjoy them while you have them, but you will feel relieved when they go to good homes. If I could, I would have a whole bunch of animals, but that isn't possible, so I just have to suck it up and be happy with what I have!


----------



## FireballDave

Great photos of the puppies Sam. They are cute, but I couldn't have one, they take up a lot of time and there needs to be somebody at home. 

Dave


----------



## Sandy

Sam the puppies are huge! What are they about 15 pounds? They are just adorable.


----------



## FireballDave

RookieRetiree said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's right, I love the pictures of Portsmouth. Such a beautiful place. Someday...
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a good city to visit, the Historic Dockyard alone is a full day, if you rush it and miss lots out, but you can go back for more on the same ticket for a whole year!
> 
> http://www.historicdockyard.co.uk/
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could easily spend a day wandering around the dockyard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This area is definitely going on the list of places to wander around when we get over there....still don't know the dates yet, but it looks like it's going to be near the end of August. I bought the guidebooks and have collected all of your pictures from this week's tea party and I think I'm going to run out of time to do it all pretty soon and will have to start making decisions on what to leave for another time.
Click to expand...

Reckon on a full day in the Dockyard, HMS Victory and HMS Warrior take at least 90 minutes each, then the Royal Navy, Trafalgar, Mary Rose and Dockyard Apprentice Museums take a minimum of an hour each and there are a few smaller collections to see. You'll need another day for _Explosion_ on Priddy's Hard and the _Submarine Museum_ over on Gosport, those and the harbour ferry are included in the 'Big Ticket', so it really is good value for money.

You will need another day for the City Museum and Southsea Castle, there are two cathedrals in the city and there's the Old Town. If you get bored, there's the D-Day Museum and the Royal Marines Museum in Southsea and Eastney. Porchester Castle is nearby and the Royal Armouries at Fort Nelson are up on the ridge to the North of Portsmouth, on a fine day, the views from up there are stunning!

Do bear in mind, many museums and historic buildings are traditionally closed on Mondays, particularly English Heritage properties and state-owned museums and archives. It's important to check the various websites in advance for opening times.

I hope you enjoy your trip, I don't think you'll be bored!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Flockie, 
Thank you. I am told they were indeed delish. I was good and didn't eat any. I might try the tulip as it is made from chocolate.


----------



## FireballDave

I'm glad you like the photos Marge, the fine weather helped a lot. I'm not a fan of digital photography, I much prefer film. All the Portsmouth pics were taken on a mobile phone and tidied up using _GIMP_ and _IrfanView_, both of which are free to download.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Dave,
After looking at the photos Jamie was ready to buy tickets. She was even kind enough to tell me I could go with her. 
I don't think I would be bored. There is too much to see and the list keeps getting longer. 

I have just been told by the youngest I should be asleep. After all it is almost 2:30am.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Dave,
> After looking at the photos Jamie was ready to buy tickets. She was even kind enough to tell me I could go with her.
> I don't think I would be bored. There is too much to see and the list keeps getting longer.
> 
> I have just been told by the youngest I should be asleep. After all it is almost 2:30am.


On a clear day, you can see for over 20 miles from the top of the Spinnaker, the views are stunning and guaranteed or you get a return trip up there for free!

There's loads to see and do in the area, Portsmouth makes a good base for a holiday. The Isle of Wight is eight minutes by hovercraft, twenty minutes by catamarran, Littlehampton, Southampton and Winchester are all within easy reach by train and there are castles and museums all over the area.

Take Jamie up on her offer, but be warned; when the boys get into _Action Stations_ at the Dockyard with its flight simulators, target practice, climbing walls and other activities, you won't be able to drag them away before closing time!

Dave


----------



## darowil

wannabear said:


> What is injera made from, then? The real thing?


Some type of seed, I will see if David knows when he gets home and post an answer- even if it is a doesn't know.


----------



## FireballDave

It's turned chilly in London, so I'm cooking Leek Pudding for supper to-day. I usually add about four ounces of chopped lean bacon, but it works very well as a vegetable dish without and if you use vegetable suet (30% less fat), it is suitable for vegetarians.

*Leek Pudding*
_Serves: 4_

*Ingredients:*
8 oz (225 g) self-raising flour
1/2 tsp baking powder
pinch salt
4 oz (115g) suet (vegetable suet works well)
1 tbs parsley, finely chopped 
2 fl. oz (55ml) cold water 
1 lb (450 g) leeks, coarsely chopped
2 tsp mixed dried herbs
knob buter

*Method:*
Sift the flour, baking powder and salt into a bowl and mix in the suet and parsley. Add the water and mix to a stiff dough.

Roll out two-thirds of the dough to about 1/2" (1cm) thick and line a greased 1pt pudding basin.

Fill the basin with the chopped leeks, sprinkling with herbs as you go.

Roll out the remaining dough to make a lid, cover the leeks and seal the edges.

Cover with greased foil and steam for about 2 hours.

Turn out and serve with a good gravy or parsley sauce.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## siouxann

Dave, your sunset photo is so beautiful! I have visited the Portsmouth web site looking for B&Bs or inns so I can spend a few days there. I don't think I'll try the rockwall climbing, though, unless I have a few more G&Ts than recommended! 

The receipt for Leek Pudding is interesting, although I have very bad memories of leeks. Back in the days when I was riding school busses, the smell of leeks was overpowering. I think half the kids had them for breakfast! I haven't ever even bought a single leek. Do they lose their smell when cooked?


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> Dave, your sunset photo is so beautiful! I have visited the Portsmouth web site looking for B&Bs or inns so I can spend a few days there. I don't think I'll try the rockwall climbing, though, unless I have a few more G&Ts than recommended!
> 
> The receipt for Leek Pudding is interesting, although I have very bad memories of leeks. Back in the days when I was riding school busses, the smell of leeks was overpowering. I think half the kids had them for breakfast! I haven't ever even bought a single leek. Do they lose their smell when cooked?


I passed on the wall-climbing too, but the flight simulator is fun!

Leeks never lose their unique aroma completely, although the long slow steaming does soften it a lot. I have also made it with onion and a red pepper, that's a nice combination.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave,
> After looking at the photos Jamie was ready to buy tickets. She was even kind enough to tell me I could go with her.
> I don't think I would be bored. There is too much to see and the list keeps getting longer.
> 
> I have just been told by the youngest I should be asleep. After all it is almost 2:30am.
> 
> 
> 
> On a clear day, you can see for over 20 miles from the top of the Spinnaker, the views are stunning and guaranteed or you get a return trip up there for free!
> 
> There's loads to see and do in the area, Portsmouth makes a good base for a holiday. The Isle of Wight is eight minutes by hovercraft, twenty minutes by catamarran, Littlehampton, Southampton and Winchester are all within easy reach by train and there are castles and museums all over the area.
> 
> Take Jamie up on her offer, but be warned; when the boys get into _Action Stations_ at the Dockyard with its flight simulators, target practice, climbing walls and other activities, you won't be able to drag them away before closing time!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I will get there one day just not right now. I would have no problem with the boys staying there all day enjoying themselves. It might be that they would have to drag Jamie and me away.

Leek pudding yummy,this is now in my chilly day folder. It will make a change from leek soup.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is injera made from, then? The real thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Some type of seed, I will see if David knows when he gets home and post an answer- even if it is a doesn't know.
Click to expand...

It is made using Teff flour.

http://chefinyou.com/2010/02/ethiopian-injera-recipe/


----------



## NanaCaren

I thought this fit in .


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is injera made from, then? The real thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Some type of seed, I will see if David knows when he gets home and post an answer- even if it is a doesn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is made using Teff flour.
> 
> http://chefinyou.com/2010/02/ethiopian-injera-recipe/
Click to expand...

Yes- apparently it is the smallest grain around, but that is all David knew about it. It makes a sour type of 'bread'. Closer to a yeasty pancake rather than bread. Here it is made with rice and wheat. Rip off small bits and use them to pick up the food and eat both. No cutlery needed. Loved the spice tea after. Black with plenty of sugar.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is injera made from, then? The real thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Some type of seed, I will see if David knows when he gets home and post an answer- even if it is a doesn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is made using Teff flour.
> 
> http://chefinyou.com/2010/02/ethiopian-injera-recipe/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes- apparently it is the smallest grain around, but that is all David knew about it. It makes a sour type of 'bread'. Closer to a yeasty pancake rather than bread. Here it is made with rice and wheat. Rip off small bits and use them to pick up the food and eat both. No cutlery needed. Loved the spice tea after. Black with plenty of sugar.
Click to expand...

It does sound like it would be good. I have everything to make it. Might give it a try.


----------



## SHCooper

Our oldest son lives in a rural setting in the Scranton, PA, area. He has a "medium sized" puppy/dog about a year old. Stella loves to be outside so they thought they might let her out on a lead while at work and school............ until they found this "package" in their yard. It's a little larger than any of the neighborhood cats and dogs left behind (pardon the pun). Seems they also have a bear in the neighborhood. Stella will be indoors when they are not at home.


----------



## NanaCaren

SHCooper said:


> Our oldest son lives in a rural setting in the Scranton, PA, area. He has a "medium sized" puppy/dog about a year old. Stella loves to be outside so they thought they might let her out on a lead while at work and school............ until they found this "package" in their yard. It's a little larger than any of the neighborhood cats and dogs left behind (pardon the pun). Seems they also have a bear in the neighborhood. Stella will be indoors when they are not at home.


Oh my, not what you want to find that close to the house.


----------



## wannabear

darowil said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is injera made from, then? The real thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Some type of seed, I will see if David knows when he gets home and post an answer- even if it is a doesn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is made using Teff flour.
> 
> http://chefinyou.com/2010/02/ethiopian-injera-recipe/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes- apparently it is the smallest grain around, but that is all David knew about it. It makes a sour type of 'bread'. Closer to a yeasty pancake rather than bread. Here it is made with rice and wheat. Rip off small bits and use them to pick up the food and eat both. No cutlery needed. Loved the spice tea after. Black with plenty of sugar.
Click to expand...

I knew I had that somewhere in my head. The natural foods/bulk store I used to go to had it.


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is injera made from, then? The real thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Some type of seed, I will see if David knows when he gets home and post an answer- even if it is a doesn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is made using Teff flour.
> 
> http://chefinyou.com/2010/02/ethiopian-injera-recipe/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes- apparently it is the smallest grain around, but that is all David knew about it. It makes a sour type of 'bread'. Closer to a yeasty pancake rather than bread. Here it is made with rice and wheat. Rip off small bits and use them to pick up the food and eat both. No cutlery needed. Loved the spice tea after. Black with plenty of sugar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew I had that somewhere in my head. The natural foods/bulk store I used to go to had it.
Click to expand...

That is where I get mine. We also have a local grocery store that carries teff flour.


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Wednesday! Tonight is the Mavs game. Hope they play better than they did on Monday. Baylor U in Waco, Texas girls' basketball team did the impossible last night and did something that no other college team, mens or womens, had ever done. They were 40-0 and won the NCAA Championship. So proud of this Texas team.


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Wednesday! Tonight is the Mavs game. Hope they play better than they did on Monday. Baylor U in Waco, Texas girls' basketball team did the impossible last night and did something that no other college team, mens or womens, had ever done. They were 40-0 and won the NCAA Championship. So proud of this Texas team.


Nice to hear some positive news out of Texas!! On another positive note, no one was killed from these tornadoes. Pammie, are you going to watch this game? or perhaps it is not even broadcast? Do you knit while watching games? I cant as I forget to knit when something is going on in the games.


----------



## iamsam

we wormed them today - weighed them first - averaged about ten pounds each +/- a pound or so. they are big though - ayden likes to come over and just sit on the porch - they are all over him - you can hardly see him for the pups.

have someone coming to see them tonight - as soon as heidi gets home we are going to give them all a bath. should be a riot.

sam



Sandy said:


> Sam the puppies are huge! What are they about 15 pounds? They are just adorable.


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> we wormed them today - weighed them first - averaged about ten pounds each +/- a pound or so. they are big though - ayden likes to come over and just sit on the porch - they are all over him - you can hardly see him for the pups.
> 
> have someone coming to see them tonight - as soon as heidi gets home we are going to give them all a bath. should be a riot.
> 
> sam


Those would be some fun pictures to see - ayden smothered in puppies, and seven in the tub all together. Wonderful memories for you to save, Sam.


----------



## FireballDave

Sounds like you'll have your hands full Sam, you're going to get very very wet!

Dave


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> we wormed them today - weighed them first - averaged about ten pounds each +/- a pound or so. they are big though - ayden likes to come over and just sit on the porch - they are all over him - you can hardly see him for the pups.
> 
> have someone coming to see them tonight - as soon as heidi gets home we are going to give them all a bath. should be a riot.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam the puppies are huge! What are they about 15 pounds? They are just adorable.
Click to expand...

Would love to be there to see the community bath. Is this their first? If so, it will certainly be a riot!


----------



## jmai5421

Reminds me of the time my kids decided to give the hyper Springer spaniol a bath-in the bathroom- in the tub. What a mess they were cleaning up when I got home. My youngest was chasing a very wet dog through the house trying to catch her. Our dog thought it was a game play time-run-stop and shake-run etc.
I sometimes question the common sense of my senior high children.


----------



## RookieRetiree

budasha said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> we wormed them today - weighed them first - averaged about ten pounds each +/- a pound or so. they are big though - ayden likes to come over and just sit on the porch - they are all over him - you can hardly see him for the pups.
> 
> have someone coming to see them tonight - as soon as heidi gets home we are going to give them all a bath. should be a riot.
> 
> sam
> 
> The idea of the puppies getting a bath gave me a great visual to make me laugh...thanks for that. Needed it to brighten my day. Ahh....Spring = New life!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam the puppies are huge! What are they about 15 pounds? They are just adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would love to be there to see the community bath. Is this their first? If so, it will certainly be a riot!
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> we wormed them today - weighed them first - averaged about ten pounds each +/- a pound or so. they are big though - ayden likes to come over and just sit on the porch - they are all over him - you can hardly see him for the pups.
> 
> have someone coming to see them tonight - as soon as heidi gets home we are going to give them all a bath. should be a riot.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam the puppies are huge! What are they about 15 pounds? They are just adorable.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you will be having loads of fun. Good luck.


----------



## kac47874

SHCooper said:


> Our oldest son lives in a rural setting in the Scranton, PA, area. He has a "medium sized" puppy/dog about a year old. Stella loves to be outside so they thought they might let her out on a lead while at work and school............ until they found this "package" in their yard. It's a little larger than any of the neighborhood cats and dogs left behind (pardon the pun). Seems they also have a bear in the neighborhood. Stella will be indoors when they are not at home.


Does a bear "$*#@" in the woods?


----------



## iamsam

not so - i took a hint out of your notebook - i had the granddaughter do it - we did not have all seven in at once - two at a time - and a blow out and fluff to look their best.

sam



FireballDave said:


> Sounds like you'll have your hands full Sam, you're going to get very very wet!
> 
> Dave


----------



## iamsam

jami - i think that is an oxymoron - show me a high school kid that has common sense. don't think it is in their vocabulary.

sam



jmai5421 said:


> Reminds me of the time my kids decided to give the hyper Springer spaniol a bath-in the bathroom- in the tub. What a mess they were cleaning up when I got home. My youngest was chasing a very wet dog through the house trying to catch her. Our dog thought it was a game play time-run-stop and shake-run etc.
> I sometimes question the common sense of my senior high children.


----------



## iamsam

we have sold our first puppy - she will pick it up later - however she prepayed him - i love having cash in hand.

sam


----------



## siouxann

Here are a few pics from my neck of the woods. I hope I've attached them properly. The one of my daughter and her dog was taken Sunday after we returned from a walk. Kami does love her ice cream! (Fingers crossed) Ready, set, SEND!


----------



## SHCooper

Indeed it does!! And in the yard . . . after knocking the lid off the grill and digging up the flower bulbs! 


kac47874 said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our oldest son lives in a rural setting in the Scranton, PA, area. He has a "medium sized" puppy/dog about a year old. Stella loves to be outside so they thought they might let her out on a lead while at work and school............ until they found this "package" in their yard. It's a little larger than any of the neighborhood cats and dogs left behind (pardon the pun). Seems they also have a bear in the neighborhood. Stella will be indoors when they are not at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Does a bear "$*#@" in the woods?
Click to expand...


----------



## siouxann

Congrats, Sam! One down, six to go.


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> we have sold our first puppy - she will pick it up later - however she prepayed him - i love having cash in hand.
> 
> sam


Congratulations Sam!! Was it the "gentleman puppy" who looks like you? or the all black one??


----------



## 5mmdpns

siouxann said:


> Here are a few pics from my neck of the woods. I hope I've attached them properly. The one of my daughter and her dog was taken Sunday after we returned from a walk. Kami does love her ice cream! (Fingers crossed) Ready, set, SEND!


haha, your "floofy" magnolia is beautiful!!! Your dog licking his ice cream reminds me of our dog we had as kids. She was the same coloring as yours only bigger. She had to have her own ice cream cone too!! And get ice cream licks from ours!!! Thank you so much for sharing. 
Are these blooms all from this year? We have nothing in bloom right now, just some tulips and other bulbs are up. They will bloom after Easter when it really warms up. My day lilies have grown to 5 inches.


----------



## budasha

siouxann - is that a magnolia? It is beautiful. I'm looking forward to ours blooming but it's still quite small.

All dogs love ice cream. I wonder why that is. Ours always knows when we're having it and comes running. Right now he's grumbling at the cat who's pawing me for some reason.


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> Here are a few pics from my neck of the woods. I hope I've attached them properly. The one of my daughter and her dog was taken Sunday after we returned from a walk. Kami does love her ice cream! (Fingers crossed) Ready, set, SEND!


Lovely pictures. The dog too cute. Our great dane shares ice cream with the grandsons when we're not looking.


----------



## mjs

siouxann said:


> Here are a few pics from my neck of the woods. I hope I've attached them properly. The one of my daughter and her dog was taken Sunday after we returned from a walk. Kami does love her ice cream! (Fingers crossed) Ready, set, SEND!


Lovely pictures.


----------



## darowil

Congrats on selling the first puppy Sam. The money in hand will go along way to helping you adjust to missing them I'm sure.


----------



## Edith M

Well done Sam. A fluff and brush makes for sweet smelling pups which insures a sale. It won't be long before you will be missing them.

We had some overgrown Forsythias in our front yard and earlier this week when Rick was out mowing a neighbor came over to chat. He offered to cut them down and Rick told him he would be grateful as he did not have the strength to do it himself. Yesterday he and another neighbor came over while we were out running errands and cut down all three bushes plus the rose bush AND carted all of it away.

I need to find a way to show my appreciation as they don't want money, not that I have any to spare anyway.

This afternoon I went out for awile to clean up some of the small stuff that will blow about as the wind is supposed to pick up.

Dave, I love the pictures. My traveling days are over so I now travel vicariously through other peoples pictures and stories. Thank you.

To all of you experiencing trials and tribulation a great big hug from, Edith M


----------



## RookieRetiree

Edith M said:


> Well done Sam. A fluff and brush makes for sweet smelling pups which insures a sale. It won't be long before you will be missing them.
> 
> We had some overgrown Forsythias in our front yard and earlier this week when Rick was out mowing a neighbor came over to chat. He offered to cut them down and Rick told him he would be grateful as he did not have the strength to do it himself. Yesterday he and another neighbor came over while we were out running errands and cut down all three bushes plus the rose bush AND carted all of it away.
> 
> I need to find a way to show my appreciation as they don't want money, not that I have any to spare anyway.
> 
> This afternoon I went out for awile to clean up some of the small stuff that will blow about as the wind is supposed to pick up.
> 
> Dave, I love the pictures. My traveling days are over so I now travel vicariously through other peoples pictures and stories. Thank you.
> 
> To all of you experiencing trials and tribulation a great big hug from, Edith M


I've never seen a guy turn down a beer or a cookie --- depending on their ages, you decide what's appropriate!! It's so nice to have people like them around - our entire neighborhood is like that.....we may not hang out often, but if power goes out or something like that happens, everyone is out helping each other --- it's a very weird scene to see extension cords running through the neighborhood - even across the street to get access to generators.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Congrats, Sam.....must have been quite the puppy beauty parlor at your house. How does one pick out which puppy? It can't be easy when they are all so cute!!


----------



## KatStabe

Up-date on DH. Triple bi-pass is complete. Gene seems to be doing really well. In lots of pain and heavily medicated with pain meds. Feels like crap and unhappy due to all the pain but in good shape medically. He will be in ICU for a day or two then back up to the cardiac floor for a day or two. Likely won't be home until Monday.


----------



## 5mmdpns

KatStabe said:


> Up-date on DH. Triple bi-pass is complete. Gene seems to be doing really well. In lots of pain and heavily medicated with pain meds. Feels like crap and unhappy due to all the pain but in good shape medically. He will be in ICU for a day or two then back up to the cardiac floor for a day or two. Likely won't be home until Monday.


Take the time now for him to recover and you can prepare to have him come home. Get the little extras now before he comes home that you will need. If you dont have an ice chipper or a food processer that will make ice chips for him, you may want to get that. He will enjoy chewing and sucking on the ice. It will keep him hydrated when he does not feel much like eating/drinking. Also ask the doc what kinds of things you should be prepared do or change around the house to make his and your life easier over the next several weeks. Do you have a chair that you can put in the shower/tub for him to sit down while he bathes? That can take a lot of energy and it is easier to bath while sitting down. Good luck and we are all keeping him and you in our thoughts and prayers. Good wishes going out to home!!


----------



## margewhaples

What is vegetable suet- I thought suet was the hard fat layer beneath and between the tissues of animals.


----------



## iamsam

it was the gentlemen puppy - he will make her a good pet. get this - she also has a tea cup poodle. said her mother takes care of the poodle now. quite a difference.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have sold our first puppy - she will pick it up later - however she prepayed him - i love having cash in hand.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Sam!! Was it the "gentleman puppy" who looks like you? or the all black one??
Click to expand...


----------



## margewhaples

Sam: My goodness. 10 lbs!! What kind of puppy chow did you use.
How much does Mom weigh? Of course if I recall correctly you did not know papa. How much have past pups weighed and how much at mature wt. Just curious. I once spent a whole day bathing all of my shelties and grooming them with bows in their hair. My brother was agast! Was I going to let them on new sofa. I said : Yes they live here. Marlark Marge


----------



## FireballDave

margewhaples said:


> What is vegetable suet- I thought suet was the hard fat layer beneath and between the tissues of animals.


It is, but _Atora Light_ is made from vegetable oils and wheatflour and stabilised with pectin. It has 25-30% less fat than beef suet, is suitable for vegetarians and works just the same in suet pastry and puddings. I actually prefer the light version and use it most of the time.

For more details, go to:

http://www.atora.co.uk/

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> Here are a few pics from my neck of the woods. I hope I've attached them properly. The one of my daughter and her dog was taken Sunday after we returned from a walk. Kami does love her ice cream! (Fingers crossed) Ready, set, SEND!


Nice photos, early Spring is a great time for a walk, everything is so fresh.

Dave


----------



## margewhaples

Dave: I have never heard of that. Would it be like Crisco,which I believe is just hydrogenated veg oils.
Strange that I have never heard of it. No adds for Atora.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## FireballDave

Congratulations on the sale, Sam. Hope ou find good homes for the rest of them easily, they're so cute, I expect there's a queue!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

margewhaples said:


> Dave: I have never heard of that. Would it be like Crisco,which I believe is just hydrogenated veg oils.
> Strange that I have never heard of it. No adds for Atora.
> Marlark Marge.


_Atora_ is a dry packet product, it looks like grains of rice and has a shelf-life of up to twelve months in a cool dry cupboard.

In the UK, it is stocked with the baking ingredients like flour, dried fruit, baking powder, etc. It is an integral ingredient of many traditional dishes and is very easy to use.

Dave


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> I've never seen a guy turn down a beer or a cookie --- depending on their ages, you decide what's appropriate!!


You haven't met my husband. Doesn't like beer, enjoys an occasional wine, prefers Baileys! And and the only reason he would accept cookies (biscuits) was to be polite and knowing his wife would eat them.


----------



## RookieRetiree

darowil said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a guy turn down a beer or a cookie --- depending on their ages, you decide what's appropriate!!
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't met my husband. Doesn't like beer, enjoys an occasional wine, prefers Baileys! And and the only reason he would accept cookies (biscuits) was to be polite and knowing his wife would eat them.
Click to expand...

Obviously I've been sheltered.....and would love to meet you and your husband. My memories from growing up were the guys working the Iowa farm fields - iced tea, coffee and sandwiches were the general lunchtime staple --- and cookies at any time or a beer after the work was done were special treats and would put a smile on the most sour of guys. I like a glass of wine now and then and like Baileys too so I'm sure we'd get along just fine...my horizons definitely need expanding.


----------



## siouxann

budasha said:


> siouxann - is that a magnolia? It is beautiful. I'm looking forward to ours blooming but it's still quite small.
> 
> All dogs love ice cream. I wonder why that is. Ours always knows when we're having it and comes running. Right now he's grumbling at the cat who's pawing me for some reason.


It isn't a magnolia, but I'm not sure exactly what it is. Each one of the "floofs" is like a puff-ball of smaller flowers. In the autumn, it has tiny fruits, inedible to humans I'm sure, that grow in clusters. Let's see if this works again:


----------



## siouxann

5mm, The dog adores icecream. Whenever they walk her in an area where she has had her treat, she pulls and tugs on the leash trying to get them to buy her more. It's strange, though, she gets 'intestinal distress' if she eats the kind of icecream made for dogs.


----------



## siouxann

I'm starting to get the hang of this picture thing. The hardest part is getting them off the phone, and relocating them from wherever the computer decides to save them.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree it is my husband who is unusual, especailly the beer part. Very few men over here don't like a nice cold beer (I like mine in lemonade). But in my experience it is more women who like cookies, many men don't seem to have the same sweet tooth as women. Can't decide whetehr I envy them or not!
After the photo of the dog eating the icecream I went into Maccas for one of their soft serves (one of the few things I like there) and would you believe they have gone down in price- and not by a small amount but 2/5. They used to be 50 cents and now 30cents!
Going out soon to my first footy game for the season. Missed our first game last week because of my FILs funeral- a game we lost. So hoping that my vital presence will bring about a win for us.


----------



## FireballDave

The first _MotoGP_ races of the 2012 season are this weekend in Qatar. To celebrate, I've designed a napkin ring based on the Qatari Flag, I had lots of fun getting the nine points of the serrated edge, you can find the pattern at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-72421-1.html

Hope you too have fun making this one!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

KatStabe said:


> Up-date on DH. Triple bi-pass is complete. Gene seems to be doing really well. In lots of pain and heavily medicated with pain meds. Feels like crap and unhappy due to all the pain but in good shape medically. He will be in ICU for a day or two then back up to the cardiac floor for a day or two. Likely won't be home until Monday.


Good to hear that Gene is doing well.


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> I'm starting to get the hang of this picture thing. The hardest part is getting them off the phone, and relocating them from wherever the computer decides to save them.


Getting them off my phone was tricky at first.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> The first _MotoGP_ races of the 2012 season are this weekend in Qatar. To celebrate, I've designed a napkin ring based on the Qatari Flag, I had lots of fun getting the nine points of the serrated edge, you can find the pattern at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-72421-1.html
> 
> Hope you too have fun making this one!
> 
> Dave


 :thumbup:


----------



## wannabear

margewhaples said:


> Dave: I have never heard of that. Would it be like Crisco,which I believe is just hydrogenated veg oils.
> Strange that I have never heard of it. No adds for Atora.
> Marlark Marge.


Amazon has it. There are all sorts of interesting food products there. The Ribena that Dave likes is there in about a half dozen different sizes.


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave: I have never heard of that. Would it be like Crisco,which I believe is just hydrogenated veg oils.
> Strange that I have never heard of it. No adds for Atora.
> Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has it. There are all sorts of interesting food products there. The Ribena that Dave likes is there in about a half dozen different sizes.
Click to expand...

Amazon is a wonderful source for so many things we have not heard of.


----------



## budasha

siouxann said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann - is that a magnolia? It is beautiful. I'm looking forward to ours blooming but it's still quite small.
> 
> All dogs love ice cream. I wonder why that is. Ours always knows when we're having it and comes running. Right now he's grumbling at the cat who's pawing me for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a magnolia, but I'm not sure exactly what it is. Each one of the "floofs" is like a puff-ball of smaller flowers. In the autumn, it has tiny fruits, inedible to humans I'm sure, that grow in clusters. Let's see if this works again:
Click to expand...

I've never seen a tree like that. The flowers almost look like giant rhododendrons. Lucky you to have something so pretty to look at.

I've been up since 4.45 with DH. He fell out of bed and hit his brow on the night table. There was blood everywhere. I thought he was bleeding from the ear but just a cut about an inch or so at the eyebrow. Was pretty scary for a while. When he bleeds -- he reeeally bleeds. Seems to be ok now though. The rest of us, me, the dog and the cat are pooped. Wish I could have a nap but the carpenter's coming to do some odd jobs for me.


----------



## siouxann

Liz, I hope your husband hasn't suffered unduly from his accident. Head wounds really bleed a lot. Can you put bed rails on the bed to prevent another incident?


----------



## 5mmdpns

margewhaples said:


> Dave: I have never heard of that. Would it be like Crisco,which I believe is just hydrogenated veg oils.
> Strange that I have never heard of it. No adds for Atora.
> Marlark Marge.


Hi Marge, my Mom uses the Crisco shortening all the time. The Crisco shortening is all vegetable oils. It is the same consistency as the Tenderflake lard which is pork fat. The Crisco makes good pie crust as well. It is just an alternative for those not wishing to use animal fats and those wishing to watch their cholestrol levels (which is a direct co-relation to the amount of animal fats one consumes). Mom uses it in her breads too.
How is Hobo doing today. I believe from what you have told us about him, that he has really taken to living with you and now seems to be the king of your castle!! Pets are wonderful beings on loan to us from God is what I believe.


----------



## 5mmdpns

siouxann said:


> 5mm, The dog adores icecream. Whenever they walk her in an area where she has had her treat, she pulls and tugs on the leash trying to get them to buy her more. It's strange, though, she gets 'intestinal distress' if she eats the kind of icecream made for dogs.


We had a royal highness dog (at least she thought she was the dutchess in our house!) who was a pure bred flat-coat retreiver. She loved ice cream but it would make her ill and vomit if she had two licks of it. One lick was fine, but two was the undoing of all things dutchess-like behaviour! Funny how they take on their own personalities and characteristics. We had another dog that could eat anything and never was sick! Of course she believed that the rightful place in our household was at the dinner setting put out in her honour!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Siouxann, is it possible to take a cluster of blossoms down to your local greenhouse to find out what kind of fruit tree you have? I think it may be either a cherry tree or a crabapple tree. Both of those have varieties in which the tree is for flowering purposes only and do not produce edible fruit. The fruit is not poisonous, it is just that the fruit is not big enough to be of any use. When you cut open one of the fruits, what type of seeds does it have. Small apple-type seeds or a pit like a cherry?


----------



## budasha

siouxann said:


> Liz, I hope your husband hasn't suffered unduly from his accident. Head wounds really bleed a lot. Can you put bed rails on the bed to prevent another incident?


He seems ok. Just got up and had something to eat. I do have a rail for him but it's now in the other bedroom. He's been flipping back and forth for a couple of weeks because he prespires so much. I've been moving the rail each time he decides to move but he changed beds last night while I was asleep. I think I'll have to tie him to the bedpost (lol). Thanks for your concern.


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave: I have never heard of that. Would it be like Crisco,which I believe is just hydrogenated veg oils.
> Strange that I have never heard of it. No adds for Atora.
> Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Marge, my Mom uses the Crisco shortening all the time. The Crisco shortening is all vegetable oils. It is the same consistency as the Tenderflake lard which is pork fat. The Crisco makes good pie crust as well. It is just an alternative for those not wishing to use animal fats and those wishing to watch their cholestrol levels (which is a direct co-relation to the amount of animal fats one consumes). Mom uses it in her breads too.
> How is Hobo doing today. I believe from what you have told us about him, that he has really taken to living with you and now seems to be the king of your castle!! Pets are wonderful beings on loan to us from God is what I believe.
Click to expand...

I use vegetable oil based shortening in some shortcrust pastries, but I've never used it for a suet pastry in a steamed pudding. Beef suet and the lighter vegetable version produce a pastry with a very different texture from shortcrust pastry. It may come out OK, but I've never tried making a steamed pudding with that kind of pastry.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

Not sure what you mean by the term "shortcrust" pastry? My Mom makes pie crusts using the Crisco and it comes out the same as a pie crust made from lard. The only difference is that one is vegetable and the other is pork. Many people use the vegetable shortening for their pie crusts. (I know that there are some terms that are different between countries, that is why I am asking). For puddings that require a fat/oil, Mom will use butter. I am not really a baker of pastries and such as it is just something I have not done. If I need a pie, I usually just buy one or buy the frozen pie crust and I put in the filling.


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> Not sure what you mean by the term "shortcrust" pastry? My Mom makes pie crusts using the Crisco and it comes out the same as a pie crust made from lard. The only difference is that one is vegetable and the other is pork. Many people use the vegetable shortening for their pie crusts. (I know that there are some terms that are different between countries, that is why I am asking). For puddings that require a fat/oil, Mom will use butter. I am not really a baker of pastries and such as it is just something I have not done. If I need a pie, I usually just buy one or buy the frozen pie crust and I put in the filling.


Shortcrust pastry is where the gluten strands are not lengthened. Because they are short, the pastry crumbles into granules.

Pastry made with suet has a coarse texture and is far more robust, the vegetable suet contains pectin to stabilise it into hard dry granules that resemble rice grains. There is no rubbing in, you simply mix the dry ingredients, then add just enough water to bring it together into a firm pliable dough.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

Siouxann- Hi! your photo of the blossom tree looks exactly like my neighbours ornamental, Japanese, flowering cherry.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Thanks Dave for your explanations.


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks Dave for your explanations.


I'm glad they made sense, it's very difficult to explain the difference, but suet pastry is much more solid. As I said, I've not tried steaming ordinary pastry, but I have a feeling it might go soggy and fall apart.

Dave


----------



## siouxann

You might be right! This is a BIG cherry blossom area. In fact, they are celebrating the 100th anniversary of the cherry blossoms this weekend in DC. These trees are SOOO pretty, and not knowing their name, I've called them Floofies. I'll bet the little fruits are cherries, inedible of course. I broke some open last year and the 'fruit' appeared to be only a covering for a pit.

I've never gone into the District for the Cherry Blossom Festival. There are usually huge crowds. I tend to be more of an off-season visitor.



myfanwy said:


> Siouxann- Hi! your photo of the blossom tree looks exactly like my neighbours ornamental, Japanese, flowering cherry.


----------



## mjs

5mmdpns said:


> Not sure what you mean by the term "shortcrust" pastry? My Mom makes pie crusts using the Crisco and it comes out the same as a pie crust made from lard. The only difference is that one is vegetable and the other is pork. Many people use the vegetable shortening for their pie crusts. (I know that there are some terms that are different between countries, that is why I am asking). For puddings that require a fat/oil, Mom will use butter. I am not really a baker of pastries and such as it is just something I have not done. If I need a pie, I usually just buy one or buy the frozen pie crust and I put in the filling.


I believe shortcrust pastry is what we call pie crust.


----------



## mjs

siouxann said:


> You might be right! This is a BIG cherry blossom area. In fact, they are celebrating the 100th anniversary of the cherry blossoms this weekend in DC. These trees are SOOO pretty, and not knowing their name, I've called them Floofies. I'll bet the little fruits are cherries, inedible of course. I broke some open last year and the 'fruit' appeared to be only a covering for a pit.
> 
> I've never gone into the District for the Cherry Blossom Festival. There are usually huge crowds. I tend to be more of an off-season visitor.
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Siouxann- Hi! your photo of the blossom tree looks exactly like my neighbours ornamental, Japanese, flowering cherry.
Click to expand...

It may be different now, but at one time the William and Mary campus was a fairly land with the cherry blossoms. Or at least it seemed so to me.


----------



## gingerwitch

margewhaples said:


> What is vegetable suet- I thought suet was the hard fat layer beneath and between the tissues of animals.


Suet is actually only the fat in which the kidneys are packed. It has a unique texture--very hard and crumbly with an almost grease-free feel to it. It's produced commercially in England and packaged after grinding into uniform particles which are quite dry and may have been coated with flour--at least it feels that way to me. I think the veg suet is probably similar to Crisco but hardened in some way and looks like the real suet product. If you try to use ordinary hard beef fat, which some butchers in the US think is "suet", your puddings will not have the proper taste or texture and you may run into problems with rancidity.


----------



## siouxann

Some of the residential areas near the city have trees that form almost complete arches across the roadway. They are so lovely when the flowers are in full bloom.


----------



## gingerwitch

mjs said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave: I have never heard of that. Would it be like Crisco,which I believe is just hydrogenated veg oils.
> Strange that I have never heard of it. No adds for Atora.
> Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has it. There are all sorts of interesting food products there. The Ribena that Dave likes is there in about a half dozen different sizes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazon is a wonderful source for so many things we have not heard of.
Click to expand...

Wow--Amazon! Thanks guys, I'm going to check it out.


----------



## siouxann

I found the suet on Amazon. I think it will be sent from the UK. The prices don't seem too bad, especially if you can combine with other items to reach a $25.00 amount. There is a 'Light' version at $3.96/200 grams, and the 'regular' at $3.29/200 gr. I think that is approx. 7 oz.


----------



## gingerwitch

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave: I have never heard of that. Would it be like Crisco,which I believe is just hydrogenated veg oils.
> Strange that I have never heard of it. No adds for Atora.
> Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Marge, my Mom uses the Crisco shortening all the time. The Crisco shortening is all vegetable oils. It is the same consistency as the Tenderflake lard which is pork fat. The Crisco makes good pie crust as well. It is just an alternative for those not wishing to use animal fats and those wishing to watch their cholestrol levels (which is a direct co-relation to the amount of animal fats one consumes). Mom uses it in her breads too.
> How is Hobo doing today. I believe from what you have told us about him, that he has really taken to living with you and now seems to be the king of your castle!! Pets are wonderful beings on loan to us from God is what I believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use vegetable oil based shortening in some shortcrust pastries, but I've never used it for a suet pastry in a steamed pudding. Beef suet and the lighter vegetable version produce a pastry with a very different texture from shortcrust pastry. It may come out OK, but I've never tried making a steamed pudding with that kind of pastry.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I'd be willing to bet it would come out slimy and soggy! I don't recommend trying it, but if someone does, please post the results--preferably with pictures!


----------



## gingerwitch

mjs said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might be right! This is a BIG cherry blossom area. In fact, they are celebrating the 100th anniversary of the cherry blossoms this weekend in DC. These trees are SOOO pretty, and not knowing their name, I've called them Floofies. I'll bet the little fruits are cherries, inedible of course. I broke some open last year and the 'fruit' appeared to be only a covering for a pit.
> 
> I've never gone into the District for the Cherry Blossom Festival. There are usually huge crowds. I tend to be more of an off-season visitor.
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Siouxann- Hi! your photo of the blossom tree looks exactly like my neighbours ornamental, Japanese, flowering cherry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be different now, but at one time the William and Mary campus was a fairly land with the cherry blossoms. Or at least it seemed so to me.
Click to expand...

It is an ornamental flowering cherry and looks like the very popular "Kwanzan". Are the new leaves bronze colored? If so it is "Kwanzan".


----------



## FireballDave

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave: I have never heard of that. Would it be like Crisco,which I believe is just hydrogenated veg oils.
> Strange that I have never heard of it. No adds for Atora.
> Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Marge, my Mom uses the Crisco shortening all the time. The Crisco shortening is all vegetable oils. It is the same consistency as the Tenderflake lard which is pork fat. The Crisco makes good pie crust as well. It is just an alternative for those not wishing to use animal fats and those wishing to watch their cholestrol levels (which is a direct co-relation to the amount of animal fats one consumes). Mom uses it in her breads too.
> How is Hobo doing today. I believe from what you have told us about him, that he has really taken to living with you and now seems to be the king of your castle!! Pets are wonderful beings on loan to us from God is what I believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use vegetable oil based shortening in some shortcrust pastries, but I've never used it for a suet pastry in a steamed pudding. Beef suet and the lighter vegetable version produce a pastry with a very different texture from shortcrust pastry. It may come out OK, but I've never tried making a steamed pudding with that kind of pastry.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be willing to bet it would come out slimy and soggy! I don't recommend trying it, but if someone does, please post the results--preferably with pictures!
Click to expand...

I'm fairly certain it would come out soggy, suet pastry is much more robust. They actually use pectin to stabilise the vegetable oil and make it as hard as beef suet.

I'm a little surprised you can't get beef suet from your local butcher, they must get it when they're butchering beef for sale. I wonder what they do with it?

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave: I have never heard of that. Would it be like Crisco,which I believe is just hydrogenated veg oils.
> Strange that I have never heard of it. No adds for Atora.
> Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Marge, my Mom uses the Crisco shortening all the time. The Crisco shortening is all vegetable oils. It is the same consistency as the Tenderflake lard which is pork fat. The Crisco makes good pie crust as well. It is just an alternative for those not wishing to use animal fats and those wishing to watch their cholestrol levels (which is a direct co-relation to the amount of animal fats one consumes). Mom uses it in her breads too.
> How is Hobo doing today. I believe from what you have told us about him, that he has really taken to living with you and now seems to be the king of your castle!! Pets are wonderful beings on loan to us from God is what I believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use vegetable oil based shortening in some shortcrust pastries, but I've never used it for a suet pastry in a steamed pudding. Beef suet and the lighter vegetable version produce a pastry with a very different texture from shortcrust pastry. It may come out OK, but I've never tried making a steamed pudding with that kind of pastry.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be willing to bet it would come out slimy and soggy! I don't recommend trying it, but if someone does, please post the results--preferably with pictures!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fairly certain it would come out soggy, suet pastry is much more robust. They actually use pectin to stabilise the vegetable oil and make it as hard as beef suet.
> 
> I'm a little surprised you can't get beef suet from your local butcher, they must get it when they're butchering beef for sale. I wonder what they do with it?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I tried it turned out soggy and not very appetizing.


----------



## 5mmdpns

The Crisco shortening has the same solification properties as butter does. I did check out the Crisco shortening web site and have found no reference to pectin being added. It says 100% vegetable oil. The Crisco shortening does not have the same properties as suet does. It is of a smooth consistency like butter is. It will melt into a liquid vegetable oil unless it is kept cool. Most keep their Crisco in the fridge for that reason. Just saying that I dont think it is the same thing, Dave that you are referring to when you say pectin is added to make it hard like suet. It is a trans-fat and has no hydrogenation done to it like a soft margerine has.


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> The Crisco shortening has the same solification properties as butter does. I did check out the Crisco shortening web site and have found no reference to pectin being added. It says 100% vegetable oil. The Crisco shortening does not have the same properties as suet does. It is of a smooth consistency like butter is. It will melt into a liquid vegetable oil unless it is kept cool. Most keep their Crisco in the fridge for that reason. Just saying that I dont think it is the same thing, Dave that you are referring to when you say pectin is added to make it hard like suet. It is a trans-fat and has no hydrogenation done to it like a soft margerine has.


It's granular and you store it in the cupboard, not the refrigerator. The packet I bought a couple of weeks ago has a use by date of December this year, so it's very stable.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Crisco shortening has the same solification properties as butter does. I did check out the Crisco shortening web site and have found no reference to pectin being added. It says 100% vegetable oil. The Crisco shortening does not have the same properties as suet does. It is of a smooth consistency like butter is. It will melt into a liquid vegetable oil unless it is kept cool. Most keep their Crisco in the fridge for that reason. Just saying that I dont think it is the same thing, Dave that you are referring to when you say pectin is added to make it hard like suet. It is a trans-fat and has no hydrogenation done to it like a soft margerine has.
> 
> 
> 
> It's granular and you store it in the cupboard, not the refrigerator. The packet I bought a couple of weeks ago has a use by date of December this year, so it's very stable.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I truly dont think we are talking about the same thing, Dave. There are so many products out there to buy that do have the same brand of manufacturer on the label. I have only seen the Crisco shortening as what I have discribed to you. It can be bought in a tub/plastic container like soft margerine or in a waxed thin cardboard rectangular container the same size as a 454gram butter purchase.


----------



## wannabear

Dave has never said he's talking about Crisco or shortening either one. He said he's talking about suet and the brand name is Atora. Crisco is hydrogenated unless they sell a different product in Canada.


----------



## iamsam

the father is a standard poodle owned by my son-in-law next door. max weighs probably 55 pouinds - hickory weighs around 80 pounds - purina puppy chow is what i used - they have had lots of fresh air and plenty of room to run and play. the first litter was the same size.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Sam: My goodness. 10 lbs!! What kind of puppy chow did you use.
> How much does Mom weigh? Of course if I recall correctly you did not know papa. How much have past pups weighed and how much at mature wt. Just curious. I once spent a whole day bathing all of my shelties and grooming them with bows in their hair. My brother was agast! Was I going to let them on new sofa. I said : Yes they live here. Marlark Marge


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> we wormed them today - weighed them first - averaged about ten pounds each +/- a pound or so. they are big though - ayden likes to come over and just sit on the porch - they are all over him - you can hardly see him for the pups.
> 
> have someone coming to see them tonight - as soon as heidi gets home we are going to give them all a bath. should be a riot.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam the puppies are huge! What are they about 15 pounds? They are just adorable.
Click to expand...

  oh sam, if i lived close, i would come help, i love puppies, and that puppy breath, it would be a hoot. i love puppies, but i am like you, wow, when we got maddi, i had forgotten all the puppy stuff. too old to handle more than one, but i love to get right in the midst of them. put your rain gear on :lol:


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Crisco shortening has the same solification properties as butter does. I did check out the Crisco shortening web site and have found no reference to pectin being added. It says 100% vegetable oil. The Crisco shortening does not have the same properties as suet does. It is of a smooth consistency like butter is. It will melt into a liquid vegetable oil unless it is kept cool. Most keep their Crisco in the fridge for that reason. Just saying that I dont think it is the same thing, Dave that you are referring to when you say pectin is added to make it hard like suet. It is a trans-fat and has no hydrogenation done to it like a soft margerine has.
> 
> 
> 
> It's granular and you store it in the cupboard, not the refrigerator. The packet I bought a couple of weeks ago has a use by date of December this year, so it's very stable.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I truly dont think we are talking about the same thing, Dave. There are so many products out there to buy that do have the same brand of manufacturer on the label. I have only seen the Crisco shortening as what I have discribed to you. It can be bought in a tub/plastic container like soft margerine or in a waxed thin cardboard rectangular container the same size as a 454gram butter purchase.
Click to expand...

Suet, either beef or the light vegetable type isn't shortening, it's suet and a very different kind of product. It's because of its properties and the kind of dough you get with it, that I specified suet in my receipt.

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch

wannabear said:


> Dave has never said he's talking about Crisco or shortening either one. He said he's talking about suet and the brand name is Atora. Crisco is hydrogenated unless they sell a different product in Canada.


This subject is starting to deteriorate once again. Suet is not shortening, and neither is it just animal fat. It is a very specific product with very specific qualities (see my earlier ref.) I have no doubt that in the production of vegetable suet there was considerable research and chemical additives used to reproduce a vegetarian product that mimics the texture and culinary behavior of real kidney suet.
Dave, you can get suet here from a knowledgeable butcher, I do it every so often as I'm still a pudding eater/cook despite the advice of my doctor! But it requires freezing and grating as I said before; it certainly doesn't have the stability of Atora. Now that I know I can purchase Atora online I'll most likely do that in future. And, believe me, you don't want to know what butchers do with their so called 'waste products'. Pink slime anyone?!!


----------



## wannabear

Dave: the reason it is so hard to find suet here is that the big chain groceries - The Palaces of Hell - get their meat in quarters or smaller pieces. The butchers have nothing to get suet from, and the grocery store would have to order it specially. Here in my town, there might be one person besides myself interested in suet, but I haven't run into that person yet. I'm going to order some Atora even though the season isn't necessarily right for it now, but time flies. 

There is no free-standing butcher shop anywhere near here. Suet is not the only thing we just don't see here. I have found Aldi to have lots more interesting stuff than the local chains, but that is not a good place to buy meat.


----------



## 5mmdpns

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Crisco shortening has the same solification properties as butter does. I did check out the Crisco shortening web site and have found no reference to pectin being added. It says 100% vegetable oil. The Crisco shortening does not have the same properties as suet does. It is of a smooth consistency like butter is. It will melt into a liquid vegetable oil unless it is kept cool. Most keep their Crisco in the fridge for that reason. Just saying that I dont think it is the same thing, Dave that you are referring to when you say pectin is added to make it hard like suet. It is a trans-fat and has no hydrogenation done to it like a soft margerine has.
> 
> 
> 
> It's granular and you store it in the cupboard, not the refrigerator. The packet I bought a couple of weeks ago has a use by date of December this year, so it's very stable.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I truly dont think we are talking about the same thing, Dave. There are so many products out there to buy that do have the same brand of manufacturer on the label. I have only seen the Crisco shortening as what I have discribed to you. It can be bought in a tub/plastic container like soft margerine or in a waxed thin cardboard rectangular container the same size as a 454gram butter purchase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suet, either beef or the light vegetable type isn't shortening, it's suet and a very different kind of product. It's because of its properties and the kind of dough you get with it, that I specified suet in my receipt.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

  I understand that and that is perfectly ok, as it should be. I was just wanting to clarify for myself that we were really not talking about the same product -- that being the Crisco shortening. I know that there are many differences between words and their meanings as used in different countries. It is all good.


----------



## iamsam

i really don't want to nanner this subject to death - i am just curious - i hang suet out for the birds - when i was growing up we could buy it from the butcher to hang out - now it comes packaged in neat little squares just the right size to fit in the suet feeder. how is this different from the suet you use?

sam

Suet, either beef or the light vegetable type isn't shortening, it's suet and a very different kind of product. It's because of its properties and the kind of dough you get with it, that I specified suet in my receipt.

Dave[/quote]


----------



## wannabear

Gingerwitch, I just read three websites quickly, and there is a turnaround in the medical field, in which animal fats are not demonized and hydrogenated vegetable oils are shown to cause cancer and heart disease. I've always refused margarine and eaten all the butter I want, and my cholesterol is excellent. It might be no harm to eat your puddings.


----------



## wannabear

thewren said:


> i really don't want to nanner this subject to death - i am just curious - i hang suet out for the birds - when i was growing up we could buy it from the butcher to hang out - now it comes packaged in neat little squares just the right size to fit in the suet feeder. how is this different from the suet you use?
> 
> sam
> 
> Suet, either beef or the light vegetable type isn't shortening, it's suet and a very different kind of product. It's because of its properties and the kind of dough you get with it, that I specified suet in my receipt.
> 
> Dave


[/quote]

Sam, it's called suet but it's just animal fat. Suet crumbles.


----------



## gingerwitch

wannabear said:


> Gingerwitch, I just read three websites quickly, and there is a turnaround in the medical field, in which animal fats are not demonized and hydrogenated vegetable oils are shown to cause cancer and heart disease. I've always refused margarine and eaten all the butter I want, and my cholesterol is excellent. It might be no harm to eat your puddings.


Thanks Wannabear, I've also been justifying and rationalizing that identical behavior for years and I had also recently heard the same thing! However, my cholesterol is not good and so I should be more careful, but I do love my dairy products. High cholesterol runs in my family and my belief is that genetics play a far more significant role than any other factor, so I continue to enjoy my butter, cheese, cream and suet and when it's my time to go, I'll go happy and not deprived!


----------



## gingerwitch

wannabear said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i really don't want to nanner this subject to death - i am just curious - i hang suet out for the birds - when i was growing up we could buy it from the butcher to hang out - now it comes packaged in neat little squares just the right size to fit in the suet feeder. how is this different from the suet you use?
> 
> sam
> 
> Suet, either beef or the light vegetable type isn't shortening, it's suet and a very different kind of product. It's because of its properties and the kind of dough you get with it, that I specified suet in my receipt.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Sam, it's called suet but it's just animal fat. Suet crumbles.[/quote]

And that's the reason so many butchers in this country don't actually know what real kidney suet is and why you need to question them closely if you're looking for the type that is fit for human consumpton.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gingerwitch, I do disagree about your statement in which you said "This subject is starting to deteriorate once again". I was getting information for myself. If you found it deteriorating, you dont have to read it. When there is something I am not clear on especially on things that are different between countries, I do like to keep asking until I understand. Perhaps not every one is as smart and intelligent and so know-it-all as you are. Just in case you did miss out on reading the rules and regulations of the Knitting Paradise forums, it does state that members are to share information. I am doing this and so is Dave sharing this. Sorry that you dont like this happening, but as I said you do not have to read the pages that are so offensive to you. And this is my opinion so dont jump at me for wanting to know things just because you dont like it.

As for Wannabear, no Dave did not mention the brand name of Crisco when he was referring to vegetable suet/shortening. The Crisco is the brand name that sells vegetable shortening here where I live in Canada. Someone else also mentioned Crisco and wanted to know if it was the same product that Dave was referring to. Sorry if this person was also seeking information that you did not care to read about. As per Gingerwitch, if you dont want to read the pages that are offensive to you, then you dont have to. The Knitting Paradise is where members do ask and share information.

Let us be clear on what this all means. Someone wants information and clarification on a subject/wording. This is persued until satisfaction is found and understanding is reached.


----------



## wannabear

My oldest daughter has been vegetarian and vegan. Mercy knows what she is eating now. She exercises in the gym and by walking everywhere she can. She works at hard jobs (while going to school) but her cholesterol is through the roof. I'm sitting around here like a slug and eating whatever appeals to me, and no problems yet.


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> i really don't want to nanner this subject to death - i am just curious - i hang suet out for the birds - when i was growing up we could buy it from the butcher to hang out - now it comes packaged in neat little squares just the right size to fit in the suet feeder. how is this different from the suet you use?
> 
> sam
> 
> Suet, either beef or the light vegetable type isn't shortening, it's suet and a very different kind of product. It's because of its properties and the kind of dough you get with it, that I specified suet in my receipt.
> 
> Dave


[/quote]

Hi Sam, we hang out suet blocks for the birds too. Here is a website that talks about the suet and how it is prepared for bird feed. 
http://baltimorebirdclub.org/by/suet.html


----------



## FireballDave

gingerwitch said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave has never said he's talking about Crisco or shortening either one. He said he's talking about suet and the brand name is Atora. Crisco is hydrogenated unless they sell a different product in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> This subject is starting to deteriorate once again. Suet is not shortening, and neither is it just animal fat. It is a very specific product with very specific qualities (see my earlier ref.) I have no doubt that in the production of vegetable suet there was considerable research and chemical additives used to reproduce a vegetarian product that mimics the texture and culinary behavior of real kidney suet.
> Dave, you can get suet here from a knowledgeable butcher, I do it every so often as I'm still a pudding eater/cook despite the advice of my doctor! But it requires freezing and grating as I said before; it certainly doesn't have the stability of Atora. Now that I know I can purchase Atora online I'll most likely do that in future. And, believe me, you don't want to know what butchers do with their so called 'waste products'. Pink slime anyone?!!
Click to expand...

I have many memories of sitting at the kitchen table, laboriously 'skinning' suet to remove the membrane, then chopping it. In those days we didn't have freezers, I was taught by Victorians and Edwardians, no short-cuts permitted!

Other joyless tasks to usefully occupy a small boy included extracting gelatine; making rose water, that's a job and a half; grinding nuts; grating and grinding spices; topping and tailing pounds of blackcurrants; rolling filo pastry until a newspaper could be read through it; sieving endless pounds of tomatoes; along with any other little jobs deemed suitable for the scullion. Power tools were banned, "They don't do it properly" I was told!

Small wonder I have zero compunction about buying packet suet and ready-made filo pastry, I know precisely what I'm missing out on!

The indoctrination was obviously pretty thorough though, because I still hand-wash shirts, jumpers and fine table linen, and I've just finished the last of the woollen Winter-weight curtains. However, I've given up grating soap and whisking it and I don't quite know what happened to the mangle, it's just a horrible distant memory!

Dave


----------



## wannabear

Marge asked about suet and I answered her immediately, telling her about Atora, which Dave told us about. 5mm popped in a day later going all over Crisco. It isn't a regional difference, it's a different food altogether. If you want to learn then read. This is five pages in on the suet question which anybody can look up in a dictionary at any time.


----------



## jknappva

It may be different now, but at one time the William and Mary campus was a fairly land with the cherry blossoms. Or at least it seemed so to me.[/quote]

In our city, there's a large Canon plant that's been here for over 20 years. When they built the plant, they planted Japanese cherry trees all along the street for about 3 blocks. We don't have to go to DC...we have all that beauty only a mile or so from my apartment. They're lovely!!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

A Happy Good Friday, down under, the morning has dawned with clear skies, and bright sun, here in Auckland. it is just after 8a.m., and most of the neighbours are still in bed- you can tell by when the curtains open! Todays loaf is baking. Dogs fed and outside running off some steam. DH is enjoyng a 'half-cooked', [not quite hard boiled egg] I must go looking again for egg cups, and make a few more cosies. 
Having great fun with my first two balls of Sugar 'n Cream cotton, making wash mitts for the shower- colour co-ordinated with the shower curtain, and towels and mats.Working at present on my multi-directional, triangular scarf, that had to wait while the second ball of yarn came from Brisbane, Australia. Am working on a pair of fingerless mittens, to match the scarf, then on to the scarf itself. I.e., three WIP's.
Happy Thursday to so many!


----------



## siouxann

I'm going shopping at Aldi's in Frederick tomorrow. My experience there has been very positive, including the meats my daughter purchases. It is not the size of the local Palace of Hell, and no, it doesn't carry everything that the PoH does, but the produce is lovely, the milk fresh and the canned goods every bit as good as the brand names. They do not carry the cosmetics that DorisT has described, and there are not hundreds of choices of items, but the money I save there is sizeable!
Closer to the hols, I will order the suet from Amazon to be sure I'm getting the right thing. This year I want to try Dave's Christmas pudding receipt. 
P.M. break over; back to work. (YEEECHH!)


----------



## wannabear

siouxann said:


> I'm going shopping at Aldi's in Frederick tomorrow. My experience there has been very positive, including the meats my daughter purchases. It is not the size of the local Palace of Hell, and no, it doesn't carry everything that the PoH does, but the produce is lovely, the milk fresh and the canned goods every bit as good as the brand names. They do not carry the cosmetics that DorisT has described, and there are not hundreds of choices of items, but the money I save there is sizeable!
> Closer to the hols, I will order the suet from Amazon to be sure I'm getting the right thing. This year I want to try Dave's Christmas pudding receipt.
> P.M. break over; back to work. (YEEECHH!)


In the freezer they have vacuum-sealed frozen salmon filet portions at a good price, and that's handy if you don't know what's for supper. Some of the produce is so low I can't believe it, and the cheeses more interesting and of course cheaper than elsewhere.

My store DOES have the Lacura stuff. I bought some night cream on a recent visit and I like it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Strawberry4U, posted a recipe pages back, I am going to check my copy, because one of her ingredients is completely foreign to me, I will be back to edit this post. 
It is the 
2 cans refridgerated crescent rolls, which have to be unrolled, I am completely stumped as to what exactly this is. Any one able to help?


----------



## gingerwitch

5mmdpns said:


> Gingerwitch, I do disagree about your statement in which you said "This subject is starting to deteriorate once again". I was getting information for myself. If you found it deteriorating, you dont have to read it. When there is something I am not clear on especially on things that are different between countries, I do like to keep asking until I understand. Perhaps not every one is as smart and intelligent and so know-it-all as you are. Just in case you did miss out on reading the rules and regulations of the Knitting Paradise forums, it does state that members are to share information. I am doing this and so is Dave sharing this. Sorry that you dont like this happening, but as I said you do not have to read the pages that are so offensive to you. And this is my opinion so dont jump at me for wanting to know things just because you dont like it.
> 
> As for Wannabear, no Dave did not mention the brand name of Crisco when he was referring to vegetable suet/shortening. The Crisco is the brand name that sells vegetable shortening here where I live in Canada. Someone else also mentioned Crisco and wanted to know if it was the same product that Dave was referring to. Sorry if this person was also seeking information that you did not care to read about. As per Gingerwitch, if you dont want to read the pages that are offensive to you, then you dont have to. The Knitting Paradise is where members do ask and share information.
> 
> Let us be clear on what this all means. Someone wants information and clarification on a subject/wording. This is persued until satisfaction is found and understanding is reached.


Not going there.


----------



## gingerwitch

wannabear said:


> My oldest daughter has been vegetarian and vegan. Mercy knows what she is eating now. She exercises in the gym and by walking everywhere she can. She works at hard jobs (while going to school) but her cholesterol is through the roof. I'm sitting around here like a slug and eating whatever appeals to me, and no problems yet.


You and my DH. He eats what I fix, and then some, and has an LDL of 35, and overall cholesterol level of 130! Life just isn't fair!!


----------



## iamsam

dave - can you explain "woolen winter curtains" to this dolt across the pond who himself dislikes curtains to the point that there have been none in his house since he became single.

sam

I've just finished the last of the woollen Winter-weight curtains. However, I've given up grating soap and whisking it and I don't quite know what happened to the mangle, it's just a horrible distant memory!

Dave[/quote]


----------



## wannabear

Dave, if you can stand one more question, does the shelf-stable suet produce the same result as what I assume you used back in the good old days when machines weren't allowed in the kitchen?


----------



## 5mmdpns

wannabear said:


> Marge asked about suet and I answered her immediately, telling her about Atora, which Dave told us about. 5mm popped in a day later going all over Crisco. It isn't a regional difference, it's a different food altogether. If you want to learn then read. This is five pages in on the suet question which anybody can look up in a dictionary at any time.


You are wrong as to the time line as Marge posted her question on April 5 at 8:00am. I responded on April 5 at 9:36 am. You told her about the Atora suet while I addressed her about the Crisco shortening which she asked about. Two different things. And while there may have been five pages about the shortening/suet is that so wrong? There are many pages of many different topics. No where does it say that the conversation is to be limited to there being only a specific number of pages being allowed to be posted per topic. I was also talking to Dave and getting understanding from him about the differences as to what he was using. 
As I had said, if you dont want to read about a topic anymore, then you dont have to. Many people talk about many things here and some topics are talked about more than others. Good for you that you do not feel the need or desire to talk more than one or two lines about a topic. Dont limit the rest of us by your standards.


----------



## wannabear

thewren said:


> dave - can you explain "woolen winter curtains" to this dolt across the pond who himself dislikes curtains to the point that there have been none in his house since he became single.
> 
> sam
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Oh, that's funny! My husband didn't like curtains, throw pillows, little rugs, or any color that veered away from ecru. Our income dropped dramatically when he left and I have a bunch of windows and no curtains. The monochromatic scene I have to look at all the time just grieves me.


----------



## iamsam

myfanwy - here in the states we can buy packaged croisant dough that comes refridgerated. you take them out of the can - roll and bake and you have croisant rolls. not sure if you have the equivalent or not.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Strawberry4U, posted a recipe pages back, I am going to check my copy, because one of her ingredients is completely foreign to me, I will be back to edit this post.
> It is the
> 2 cans refridgerated crescent rolls, which have to be unrolled, I am completely stumped as to what exactly this is. Any one able to help?


----------



## iamsam

let's stop this here and now! i'm tired of the nit picking and nannering on a subject that is not worth it. let it lay.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marge asked about suet and I answered her immediately, telling her about Atora, which Dave told us about. 5mm popped in a day later going all over Crisco. It isn't a regional difference, it's a different food altogether. If you want to learn then read. This is five pages in on the suet question which anybody can look up in a dictionary at any time.
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong as to the time line as Marge posted her question on April 5 at 8:00am. I responded on April 5 at 9:36 am. You told her about the Atora suet while I addressed her about the Crisco shortening which she asked about. Two different things. And while there may have been five pages about the shortening/suet is that so wrong? There are many pages of many different topics. No where does it say that the conversation is to be limited to there being only a specific number of pages being allowed to be posted per topic. As I had said, if you dont want to read about a topic anymore, then you dont have to. Many people talk about many things here and some topics are talked about more than others. Good for you that you do not feel the need or desire to talk more than once about a topic. Dont limit the rest of us by your standards.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

jknappva said:


> It may be different now, but at one time the William and Mary campus was a fairly land with the cherry blossoms. Or at least it seemed so to me.


In our city, there's a large Canon plant that's been here for over 20 years. When they built the plant, they planted Japanese cherry trees all along the street for about 3 blocks. We don't have to go to DC...we have all that beauty only a mile or so from my apartment. They're lovely!!
JuneK[/quote]

I do proofread, but surely do goof. Because of course it's a fairy land. And aren't we fortunate to find such beauty all over the place.


----------



## flockie

Hi everyone, yesterday I made 6 loaves of Challah for Easter Sunday. Since many will inquire, here is the recipe:

Challah with Dairy
1.5 ounces instant yeast
32 ounces water
9 ounces butter
1 pound 2 ounces honey
4 large eggs
5 pounds 4 ounces bread flour
1.5 ounces salt
3.25 ounces milk powder*

*Note: When using milk powder, make certain to combine it thoroughly with the other dry ingredients. Milk powder will clump if it comes into contact with liquid and it will be impossible to get the clumps out. If you do not have milk powder, substitute whole milk for the water. Since your formula will now be short some dry ingredients (i.e., the milk powder) you may not need all of the milk to achieve the desired consistency.

For Rosh Hashanah and Yom Kippur:
Add 4 ounces raisins for each loaf in the final minute of mixing. Divide dough into pieces @ 1 pound 8 ounces each. Shape into a round spiral. 

For all other Fridays, except Passover:
Divide dough into pieces @ 8 ounces. Shape each piece into baguette; then braid 3 pieces together.

Proof well and egg wash before baking. Bake at 375(F) degrees for 35 minutes.


Today, I made a pair of lamb cakes. Tomorrow I will make another pair. We use the Imperial Pound Cake recipe which is:

1 pound Imperial Margarine
1 pound Confectioners' sugar
3 cups sifted cake flour
6 large eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla

Cream margarine and sugar until fluffy. Add vanilla and eggs one at a time. Add cake flour slowly to combine. 

Bake 350(F) for 1 hour.

This batter is divided into 2 lamb molds. The molds need to be greased and floured well. You could also divide into 2 loaf pans, as well. 

Frosting
1 cup milk
5 tablespoons flour
1 cup sugar
1 cup butter
1 teaspoon vanilla

Combine milk and flour and cook over medium heat, stirring constantly until it thickens and resembles mashed potatoes.

Cover with a piece if plastic wrap right on the surface so it doesn't form a 'skin'. Let cool completely.

In the mixer, cream sugar and butter until fluffy. Add vanilla. Then add cooled flour/milk mixture and whip until completely mixed. Makes enough to frost both lamb cakes. I add 2 raisins for the eyes and one for the nose. Sprinkle coconut dyed with green food coloring around the platter and toss some jelly beans on the coconut.

Hope you all enjoy! 
Flockie


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> Strawberry4U, posted a recipe pages back, I am going to check my copy, because one of her ingredients is completely foreign to me, I will be back to edit this post.
> It is the
> 2 cans refridgerated crescent rolls, which have to be unrolled, I am completely stumped as to what exactly this is. Any one able to help?


Very likely Pillsbury brand, if that helps.


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> myfanwy - here in the states we can buy packaged croisant dough that comes refridgerated. you take them out of the can - roll and bake and you have croisant rolls. not sure if you have the equivalent or not.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry4U, posted a recipe pages back, I am going to check my copy, because one of her ingredients is completely foreign to me, I will be back to edit this post.
> It is the
> 2 cans refridgerated crescent rolls, which have to be unrolled, I am completely stumped as to what exactly this is. Any one able to help?
Click to expand...

I think croissant and crescent rolls are two different things, but it probably doesn't matter when they are being used in a recipe?


----------



## gingerwitch

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave has never said he's talking about Crisco or shortening either one. He said he's talking about suet and the brand name is Atora. Crisco is hydrogenated unless they sell a different product in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> This subject is starting to deteriorate once again. Suet is not shortening, and neither is it just animal fat. It is a very specific product with very specific qualities (see my earlier ref.) I have no doubt that in the production of vegetable suet there was considerable research and chemical additives used to reproduce a vegetarian product that mimics the texture and culinary behavior of real kidney suet.
> Dave, you can get suet here from a knowledgeable butcher, I do it every so often as I'm still a pudding eater/cook despite the advice of my doctor! But it requires freezing and grating as I said before; it certainly doesn't have the stability of Atora. Now that I know I can purchase Atora online I'll most likely do that in future. And, believe me, you don't want to know what butchers do with their so called 'waste products'. Pink slime anyone?!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have many memories of sitting at the kitchen table, laboriously 'skinning' suet to remove the membrane, then chopping it. In those days we didn't have freezers, I was taught by Victorians and Edwardians, no short-cuts permitted!
> 
> Other joyless tasks to usefully occupy a small boy included extracting gelatine; making rose water, that's a job and a half; grinding nuts; grating and grinding spices; topping and tailing pounds of blackcurrants; rolling filo pastry until a newspaper could be read through it; sieving endless pounds of tomatoes; along with any other little jobs deemed suitable for the scullion. Power tools were banned, "They don't do it properly" I was told!
> 
> Small wonder I have zero compunction about buying packet suet and ready-made filo pastry, I know precisely what I'm missing out on!
> 
> The indoctrination was obviously pretty thorough though, because I still hand-wash shirts, jumpers and fine table linen, and I've just finished the last of the woollen Winter-weight curtains. However, I've given up grating soap and whisking it and I don't quite know what happened to the mangle, it's just a horrible distant memory!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave--you poor little chap! I can totally identify with the Edwardian/Victorian ethic of child rearing--I also was to be seen and not heard, ignored when I was making a "poppy-show" of myself and made to sit at the table until every scrap of dinner was finished or there would be no pudding. However, they drew the line at slave labor, fortunately, and wouldn't let me near the mangle for fear I'd stick my hand in it! Your reminiscences are fascinating and I'm painting a mental picture of a small boy on the very bottom of the "downstairs" heap in some draughty stately home. Were you in fact raised as a scullion in service to the Lord of the Manor somewhere, or by a land-owning but frugal family with a penchant for DIY coupled with an extraordinary work ethic?


----------



## iamsam

flockie - what do you mean my "proof well"?

sam



flockie said:


> Hi everyone, yesterday I made 6 loaves of Challah for Easter Sunday. Since many will inquire, here is the recipe:
> 
> Challah with Dairy
> 1.5 ounces instant yeast
> 32 ounces water
> 9 ounces butter
> 1 pound 2 ounces honey
> 4 large eggs
> 5 pounds 4 ounces bread flour
> 1.5 ounces salt
> 3.25 ounces milk powder*
> 
> *Note: When using milk powder, make certain to combine it thoroughly with the other dry ingredients. Milk powder will clump if it comes into contact with liquid and it will be impossible to get the clumps out. If you do not have milk powder, substitute whole milk for the water. Since your formula will now be short some dry ingredients (i.e., the milk powder) you may not need all of the milk to achieve the desired consistency.
> 
> For Rosh Hashanah and Yom Kippur:
> Add 4 ounces raisins for each loaf in the final minute of mixing. Divide dough into pieces @ 1 pound 8 ounces each. Shape into a round spiral.
> 
> For all other Fridays, except Passover:
> Divide dough into pieces @ 8 ounces. Shape each piece into baguette; then braid 3 pieces together.
> 
> Proof well and egg wash before baking. Bake at 375(F) degrees for 35 minutes.
> 
> Today, I made a pair of lamb cakes. Tomorrow I will make another pair. We use the Imperial Pound Cake recipe which is:
> 
> 1 pound Imperial Margarine
> 1 pound Confectioners' sugar
> 3 cups sifted cake flour
> 6 large eggs
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 
> Cream margarine and sugar until fluffy. Add vanilla and eggs one at a time. Add cake flour slowly to combine.
> 
> Bake 350(F) for 1 hour.
> 
> This batter is divided into 2 lamb molds. The molds need to be greased and floured well. You could also divide into 2 loaf pans, as well.
> 
> Frosting
> 1 cup milk
> 5 tablespoons flour
> 1 cup sugar
> 1 cup butter
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 
> Combine milk and flour and cook over medium heat, stirring constantly until it thickens and resembles mashed potatoes.
> 
> Cover with a piece if plastic wrap right on the surface so it doesn't form a 'skin'. Let cool completely.
> 
> In the mixer, cream sugar and butter until fluffy. Add vanilla. Then add cooled flour/milk mixture and whip until completely mixed. Makes enough to frost both lamb cakes.
> 
> Hope you all enjoy!
> Flockie


----------



## gingerwitch

mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - here in the states we can buy packaged croisant dough that comes refridgerated. you take them out of the can - roll and bake and you have croisant rolls. not sure if you have the equivalent or not.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry4U, posted a recipe pages back, I am going to check my copy, because one of her ingredients is completely foreign to me, I will be back to edit this post.
> It is the
> 2 cans refridgerated crescent rolls, which have to be unrolled, I am completely stumped as to what exactly this is. Any one able to help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think croissant and crescent rolls are two different things, but it probably doesn't matter when they are being used in a recipe?
Click to expand...

They are the same, but don't tell the French!


----------



## iamsam

i should watch better - there certainly is a difference in the finished product and the crescent dough would probably work the best. think my eyes are going. lol

sam



mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - here in the states we can buy packaged croisant dough that comes refridgerated. you take them out of the can - roll and bake and you have croisant rolls. not sure if you have the equivalent or not.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry4U, posted a recipe pages back, I am going to check my copy, because one of her ingredients is completely foreign to me, I will be back to edit this post.
> It is the
> 2 cans refridgerated crescent rolls, which have to be unrolled, I am completely stumped as to what exactly this is. Any one able to help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think croissant and crescent rolls are two different things, but it probably doesn't matter when they are being used in a recipe?
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> dave - can you explain "woolen winter curtains" to this dolt across the pond who himself dislikes curtains to the point that there have been none in his house since he became single.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just finished the last of the woollen Winter-weight curtains. However, I've given up grating soap and whisking it and I don't quite know what happened to the mangle, it's just a horrible distant memory!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Well, in the days before double-glazing and central heating, you'd have heavy curtains made of close-woven wool and double-lined in Winter to keep the warmth in and stop draughts. Every Spring as part of Spring-cleaning, the Winter curtains come down and light cotton or silk curtains go up in their place.

It changes the character of the room competely, so I keep to the old traditional way of doing things. As a by-product it saves a fortune on the Winter heating bill, they really do make a difference!

Dave


----------



## flockie

thewren said:


> flockie - what do you mean my "proof well"?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, yesterday I made 6 loaves of Challah for Easter Sunday. Since many will inquire, here is the recipe:
> 
> Challah with Dairy
> 1.5 ounces instant yeast
> 32 ounces water
> 9 ounces butter
> 1 pound 2 ounces honey
> 4 large eggs
> 5 pounds 4 ounces bread flour
> 1.5 ounces salt
> 3.25 ounces milk powder*
> 
> *Note: When using milk powder, make certain to combine it thoroughly with the other dry ingredients. Milk powder will clump if it comes into contact with liquid and it will be impossible to get the clumps out. If you do not have milk powder, substitute whole milk for the water. Since your formula will now be short some dry ingredients (i.e., the milk powder) you may not need all of the milk to achieve the desired consistency.
> 
> For Rosh Hashanah and Yom Kippur:
> Add 4 ounces raisins for each loaf in the final minute of mixing. Divide dough into pieces @ 1 pound 8 ounces each. Shape into a round spiral.
> 
> For all other Fridays, except Passover:
> Divide dough into pieces @ 8 ounces. Shape each piece into baguette; then braid 3 pieces together.
> 
> Proof well and egg wash before baking. Bake at 375(F) degrees for 35 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that, Sam. Using the term my chef instructor used in school. It means let rise until doubled. Also, once you have braided the bread, you would let that rise again before you egg wash the loaves. It is also easier to begin to form the baguettes part way, let the dough rest for a couple minutes and then continue to shape each piece before braiding.
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> Dave, if you can stand one more question, does the shelf-stable suet produce the same result as what I assume you used back in the good old days when machines weren't allowed in the kitchen?


To be honest, I think the packet suet tastes better, although I'll probably get haunted for saying it!

Dave


----------



## ivyrain

flockie said:


> Hi everyone, yesterday I made 6 loaves of Challah for Easter Sunday. Since many will inquire, here is the recipe:
> 
> Challah with Dairy
> 1.5 ounces instant yeast
> 32 ounces water
> 9 ounces butter
> 1 pound 2 ounces honey
> 4 large eggs
> 5 pounds 4 ounces bread flour
> 1.5 ounces salt
> 3.25 ounces milk powder*
> 
> *Note: When using milk powder, make certain to combine it thoroughly with the other dry ingredients. Milk powder will clump if it comes into contact with liquid and it will be impossible to get the clumps out. If you do not have milk powder, substitute whole milk for the water. Since your formula will now be short some dry ingredients (i.e., the milk powder) you may not need all of the milk to achieve the desired consistency.
> 
> For Rosh Hashanah and Yom Kippur:
> Add 4 ounces raisins for each loaf in the final minute of mixing. Divide dough into pieces @ 1 pound 8 ounces each. Shape into a round spiral.
> 
> For all other Fridays, except Passover:
> Divide dough into pieces @ 8 ounces. Shape each piece into baguette; then braid 3 pieces together.
> 
> Proof well and egg wash before baking. Bake at 375(F) degrees for 35 minutes.
> 
> Today, I made a pair of lamb cakes. Tomorrow I will make another pair. We use the Imperial Pound Cake recipe which is:
> 
> 1 pound Imperial Margarine
> 1 pound Confectioners' sugar
> 3 cups sifted cake flour
> 6 large eggs
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 
> Cream margarine and sugar until fluffy. Add vanilla and eggs one at a time. Add cake flour slowly to combine.
> 
> Bake 350(F) for 1 hour.
> 
> This batter is divided into 2 lamb molds. The molds need to be greased and floured well. You could also divide into 2 loaf pans, as well.
> 
> Frosting
> 1 cup milk
> 5 tablespoons flour
> 1 cup sugar
> 1 cup butter
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 
> Combine milk and flour and cook over medium heat, stirring constantly until it thickens and resembles mashed potatoes.
> 
> Cover with a piece if plastic wrap right on the surface so it doesn't form a 'skin'. Let cool completely.
> 
> In the mixer, cream sugar and butter until fluffy. Add vanilla. Then add cooled flour/milk mixture and whip until completely mixed. Makes enough to frost both lamb cakes. I add 2 raisins for the eyes and one for the nose. Sprinkle coconut dyed with green food coloring around the platter and toss some jelly beans on the coconut.
> 
> Hope you all enjoy!
> Flockie


Oh the memories!!! When I was a child we always had a family reunion at my Gran and Pops house over Easter. My birthday is in April so Gran always made me a lamb cake from a mold! I also thought ALL those aunts and uncles came from all over to celebrate my birthday!!! As my Mom is the youngest of 12 kids that was alot of poeple just to celebrate ME! Now all are passed except my Mom.
Don't remember when I finally realized it wasn't all for me but I must not have been too upset.
I can see my little lamb cake in my head!!!


----------



## pammie1234

Nice to hear some positive news out of Texas!! On another positive note, no one was killed from these tornadoes. Pammie, are you going to watch this game? or perhaps it is not even broadcast? Do you knit while watching games? I cant as I forget to knit when something is going on in the games.[/quote]

I did go to the game. It was very exciting. I do knit while watching TV, including sports. I do frog a lot, especially when it is an exciting game. Usually, I stop knitting during interesting or exciting parts!


----------



## Poledra65

Thank you Flockie for the recipes, cant wait to make challah bread.


----------



## flockie

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Flockie for the recipes, cant wait to make challah bread.


We love it. It is very similar to the sweet raisin bread my grandmother made when I was little. I sometimes add the raisins and sometimes not. We are not Jewish, but I added the info for those that are interested.

Thanks, Flockie


----------



## FireballDave

gingerwitch said:


> Dave--you poor little chap! I can totally identify with the Edwardian/Victorian ethic of child rearing--I also was to be seen and not heard, ignored when I was making a "poppy-show" of myself and made to sit at the table until every scrap of dinner was finished or there would be no pudding. However, they drew the line at slave labor, fortunately, and wouldn't let me near the mangle for fear I'd stick my hand in it! Your reminiscences are fascinating and I'm painting a mental picture of a small boy on the very bottom of the "downstairs" heap in some draughty stately home. Were you in fact raised as a scullion in service to the Lord of the Manor somewhere, or by a land-owning but frugal family with a penchant for DIY coupled with an extraordinary work ethic?


I'm a city-boy, but my mother did not enjoy the best of health and spent a lot of time in The Alps, so I had a succession of nannies and governesses in a household ruled by my maternal grandmother. She was born in 1890 and had been a lady's companion in a very grand household, until she married. Consequently, she had very fixed ideas about how a household should be managed and knew how not to cut corners.

Don't feel sorry for me, I learned much. By the time I was 11, I knew quite enough about the women's methods and behaviour to realise any entanglements were probably best avoided and arranged my life accordingly. I found a nice career that took me all over the place and kept me far too busy for any relationships. I think it's called aversion therapy!

Dave


----------



## flockie

ivyrain said:


> Oh the memories!!! When I was a child we always had a family reunion at my Gran and Pops house over Easter. My birthday is in April so Gran always made me a lamb cake from a mold! I also thought ALL those aunts and uncles came from all over to celebrate my birthday!!! As my Mom is the youngest of 12 kids that was alot of poeple just to celebrate ME! Now all are passed except my Mom.
> Don't remember when I finally realized it wasn't all for me but I must not have been too upset.
> I can see my little lamb cake in my head!!!


Isn't it great when we can remember traditions from childhood and continue those celebrations. I would have been excited for a lamb cake for my birthday. The pound cake recipe is so simple that we do make it often throughout the year. Mom has a very long loaf pan that the entire batter fits to make one very long pound cake. Top that with chocolate frosting and devour!


----------



## gingerwitch

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave--you poor little chap! I can totally identify with the Edwardian/Victorian ethic of child rearing--I also was to be seen and not heard, ignored when I was making a "poppy-show" of myself and made to sit at the table until every scrap of dinner was finished or there would be no pudding. However, they drew the line at slave labor, fortunately, and wouldn't let me near the mangle for fear I'd stick my hand in it! Your reminiscences are fascinating and I'm painting a mental picture of a small boy on the very bottom of the "downstairs" heap in some draughty stately home. Were you in fact raised as a scullion in service to the Lord of the Manor somewhere, or by a land-owning but frugal family with a penchant for DIY coupled with an extraordinary work ethic?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a city-boy, but my mother did not enjoy the best of health and spent a lot of time in The Alps, so I had a succession of nannies and governesses in a household ruled by my maternal grandmother. She was born in 1890 and had been a lady's companion in a very grand household, until she married. Consequently, she had very fixed ideas about how a household should be managed and knew how not to cut corners.
> 
> Don't feel sorry for me, I learned much. By the time I was 11, I knew quite enough about the women's methods and behaviour to realise any entanglements were probably best avoided and arranged my life accordingly. I found a nice career that took me all over the place and kept me far too busy for any relationships. I think it's called aversion therapy!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

My tongue was firmly in my cheek, Dave; you know, I am a Brit both by birth and inclination and much of what I say/write should not be taken at face value! So, no--I don't feel sorry for you, or for any of us who were raised with "old-fashioned" values and standards; if nothing else, we learned to stand on our own two feet, appreciate life's luxuries and not take anything for granted. And thanks for giving me some insight into how you manage so skilfully to weave together this diversity of threads into a delightful tea party tablecloth.


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Thursday! No school tomorrow or Monday. Nice little break for students and teachers.


----------



## pug retirement

thewren said:


> dave - can you explain "woolen winter curtains" to this dolt across the pond who himself dislikes curtains to the point that there have been none in his house since he became single.
> 
> sam
> 
> I've just finished the last of the woollen Winter-weight curtains. However, I've given up grating soap and whisking it and I don't quite know what happened to the mangle, it's just a horrible distant memory!
> 
> Dave


[/quote]

Well Sam I am curious about that too?


----------



## pug retirement

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, if you can stand one more question, does the shelf-stable suet produce the same result as what I assume you used back in the good old days when machines weren't allowed in the kitchen?
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I think the packet suet tastes better, although I'll probably get haunted for saying it!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave

To my way of thinking if one person can get make a good suet crust then go for it. But I cann't. But I just wish we could get past this nit picking about the suet. As I'm sure tere are more inportant subjects to discuss like the different curtains you put up in winter.


----------



## pug retirement

And Happy 
Easter to those who celebrate it or what ever is your holiday greeting.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> myfanwy - here in the states we can buy packaged croisant dough that comes refridgerated. you take them out of the can - roll and bake and you have croisant rolls. not sure if you have the equivalent or not.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry4U, posted a recipe pages back, I am going to check my copy, because one of her ingredients is completely foreign to me, I will be back to edit this post.
> It is the
> 2 cans refridgerated crescent rolls, which have to be unrolled, I am completely stumped as to what exactly this is. Any one able to help?
Click to expand...

Dear Sam, thank you so much! gives me an idea what to use instead. We have no product locally that would be the equivalent
but, because of the diabetic restrictions that I now have to live by, it will probably have to be filo pastry!
That is really good you have sold one of your pups, will he go soon?


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> dave - can you explain "woolen winter curtains" to this dolt across the pond who himself dislikes curtains to the point that there have been none in his house since he became single.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just finished the last of the woollen Winter-weight curtains. However, I've given up grating soap and whisking it and I don't quite know what happened to the mangle, it's just a horrible distant memory!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in the days before double-glazing and central heating, you'd have heavy curtains made of close-woven wool and double-lined in Winter to keep the warmth in and stop draughts. Every Spring as part of Spring-cleaning, the Winter curtains come down and light cotton or silk curtains go up in their place.
> 
> It changes the character of the room competely, so I keep to the old traditional way of doing things. As a by-product it saves a fortune on the Winter heating bill, they really do make a difference!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Especially if you have a full 'pelmet'.


----------



## gingerwitch

pug retirement said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, if you can stand one more question, does the shelf-stable suet produce the same result as what I assume you used back in the good old days when machines weren't allowed in the kitchen?
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I think the packet suet tastes better, although I'll probably get haunted for saying it!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave
> 
> To my way of thinking if one person can get make a good suet crust then go for it. But I cann't. But I just wish we could get past this nit picking about the suet. As I'm sure tere are more inportant subjects to discuss like the different curtains you put up in winter.
Click to expand...

I think the pudding's boiled dry hours ago.
I love the old tradition of changing curtains with the seasons but I don't know if it ever became an accepted practice in the States. Maybe we should reintroduce it--it could potentially perk up the economy. Fabric and craft stores could spearhead it by advertising lines of decorator fabrics that could spark some interest.


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave--you poor little chap! I can totally identify with the Edwardian/Victorian ethic of child rearing--I also was to be seen and not heard, ignored when I was making a "poppy-show" of myself and made to sit at the table until every scrap of dinner was finished or there would be no pudding. However, they drew the line at slave labor, fortunately, and wouldn't let me near the mangle for fear I'd stick my hand in it! Your reminiscences are fascinating and I'm painting a mental picture of a small boy on the very bottom of the "downstairs" heap in some draughty stately home. Were you in fact raised as a scullion in service to the Lord of the Manor somewhere, or by a land-owning but frugal family with a penchant for DIY coupled with an extraordinary work ethic?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a city-boy, but my mother did not enjoy the best of health and spent a lot of time in The Alps, so I had a succession of nannies and governesses in a household ruled by my maternal grandmother. She was born in 1890 and had been a lady's companion in a very grand household, until she married. Consequently, she had very fixed ideas about how a household should be managed and knew how not to cut corners.
> 
> Don't feel sorry for me, I learned much. By the time I was 11, I knew quite enough about the women's methods and behaviour to realise any entanglements were probably best avoided and arranged my life accordingly. I found a nice career that took me all over the place and kept me far too busy for any relationships. I think it's called aversion therapy!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Come on Dave, we are not all built on the Victorian model!!!


----------



## mjs

gingerwitch said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - here in the states we can buy packaged croisant dough that comes refridgerated. you take them out of the can - roll and bake and you have croisant rolls. not sure if you have the equivalent or not.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry4U, posted a recipe pages back, I am going to check my copy, because one of her ingredients is completely foreign to me, I will be back to edit this post.
> It is the
> 2 cans refridgerated crescent rolls, which have to be unrolled, I am completely stumped as to what exactly this is. Any one able to help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think croissant and crescent rolls are two different things, but it probably doesn't matter when they are being used in a recipe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are the same, but don't tell the French!
Click to expand...

My crescent rolls were just the Parker house ;kind rolled into a crescent, without all that butter and rolling out and rolling out and.....


----------



## FireballDave

gingerwitch said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, if you can stand one more question, does the shelf-stable suet produce the same result as what I assume you used back in the good old days when machines weren't allowed in the kitchen?
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I think the packet suet tastes better, although I'll probably get haunted for saying it!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave
> 
> To my way of thinking if one person can get make a good suet crust then go for it. But I cann't. But I just wish we could get past this nit picking about the suet. As I'm sure tere are more inportant subjects to discuss like the different curtains you put up in winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the pudding's boiled dry hours ago.
> I love the old tradition of changing curtains with the seasons but I don't know if it ever became an accepted practice in the States. Maybe we should reintroduce it--it could potentially perk up the economy. Fabric and craft stores could spearhead it by advertising lines of decorator fabrics that could spark some interest.
Click to expand...

It isn't done so much in the UK these days. However, I grew up with the practice and do it without thinking. It has its advantages, they last much better and one doesn't get bored by the decor. I think it's like not wearing the same pair of shoes two days in a row, they're better for being rested.

It certainly makes economic sense, Winter-weight curtains are good insulation, although one has to remember to bring plants into the room from the windowsill before drawing them at night. I too am surprised the fabric manufacturers don't promote the idea, although the drapers in my local High Street changes their display on a regular basis.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave--you poor little chap! I can totally identify with the Edwardian/Victorian ethic of child rearing--I also was to be seen and not heard, ignored when I was making a "poppy-show" of myself and made to sit at the table until every scrap of dinner was finished or there would be no pudding. However, they drew the line at slave labor, fortunately, and wouldn't let me near the mangle for fear I'd stick my hand in it! Your reminiscences are fascinating and I'm painting a mental picture of a small boy on the very bottom of the "downstairs" heap in some draughty stately home. Were you in fact raised as a scullion in service to the Lord of the Manor somewhere, or by a land-owning but frugal family with a penchant for DIY coupled with an extraordinary work ethic?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a city-boy, but my mother did not enjoy the best of health and spent a lot of time in The Alps, so I had a succession of nannies and governesses in a household ruled by my maternal grandmother. She was born in 1890 and had been a lady's companion in a very grand household, until she married. Consequently, she had very fixed ideas about how a household should be managed and knew how not to cut corners.
> 
> Don't feel sorry for me, I learned much. By the time I was 11, I knew quite enough about the women's methods and behaviour to realise any entanglements were probably best avoided and arranged my life accordingly. I found a nice career that took me all over the place and kept me far too busy for any relationships. I think it's called aversion therapy!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on Dave, we are not all built on the Victorian model!!!
Click to expand...

I still like my freedom too much and the time for such things is long past.

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

My DM used to change her entire bedroom with the seasons. Usually just summer and winter, not all 4. My DS still does, but maybe not as often. I'm the lazy one. I keep something until I'm tired of it or it is worn out and then I change!

My DD and I got into the discussion last night about wearing white. I was taught to never wear white until after Easter, and never wear it after Labor Day. I was wondering if this is a US thought/rule or is it worldwide?

Without going back through all of the posts, I have one question. Could you use a regular pie crust rather than the one with suet? I know our chicken pot pies use a regular pastry crust. Don't want to start a major debate, just a simple yes or no will do.

Congratulations, Sam, on the sale of the puppy. I know you found him a good home. Was he the only male? Couldn't remember. At least you have money in your pocket!


----------



## gingerwitch

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, if you can stand one more question, does the shelf-stable suet produce the same result as what I assume you used back in the good old days when machines weren't allowed in the kitchen?
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I think the packet suet tastes better, although I'll probably get haunted for saying it!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave
> 
> To my way of thinking if one person can get make a good suet crust then go for it. But I cann't. But I just wish we could get past this nit picking about the suet. As I'm sure tere are more inportant subjects to discuss like the different curtains you put up in winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the pudding's boiled dry hours ago.
> I love the old tradition of changing curtains with the seasons but I don't know if it ever became an accepted practice in the States. Maybe we should reintroduce it--it could potentially perk up the economy. Fabric and craft stores could spearhead it by advertising lines of decorator fabrics that could spark some interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't done so much in the UK these days. However, I grew up with the practice and do it without thinking. It has its advantages, they last much better and one doesn't get bored by the decor. I think it's like not wearing the same pair of shoes two days in a row, they're better for being rested.
> 
> It certainly makes economic sense, Winter-weight curtains are good insulation, although one has to remember to bring plants into the room from the windowsill before drawing them at night. I too am surprised the fabric manufacturers don't promote the idea, although the drapers in my local High Street changes their display on a regular basis.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I think some of my old-fashioned family still does it, hide-bound traditionalists that we are! I remember my Nanna at 85 years old weaving around on the stepladder because she was bound and determined to change them even if she broke her neck trying. Some of us take after her.....


----------



## gingerwitch

pammie1234 said:


> My DM used to change her entire bedroom with the seasons. Usually just summer and winter, not all 4. My DS still does, but maybe not as often. I'm the lazy one. I keep something until I'm tired of it or it is worn out and then I change!
> 
> My DD and I got into the discussion last night about wearing white. I was taught to never wear white until after Easter, and never wear it after Labor Day. I was wondering if this is a US thought/rule or is it worldwide?
> 
> Without going back through all of the posts, I have one question. Could you use a regular pie crust rather than the one with suet? I know our chicken pot pies use a regular pastry crust. Don't want to start a major debate, just a simple yes or no will do.
> 
> Congratulations, Sam, on the sale of the puppy. I know you found him a good home. Was he the only male? Couldn't remember. At least you have money in your pocket!


Pammie -- I'll jump! No.


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> Without going back through all of the posts, I have one question. Could you use a regular pie crust rather than the one with suet? I know our chicken pot pies use a regular pastry crust. Don't want to start a major debate, just a simple yes or no will do.
> 
> I tried with a regular pie crust and it turned out very soggy, not very tasty.


----------



## iamsam

myfanwy - he left this evening. my grandson ayden cried and cried - it was his favorite.

sam



myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - here in the states we can buy packaged croisant dough that comes refridgerated. you take them out of the can - roll and bake and you have croisant rolls. not sure if you have the equivalent or not.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry4U, posted a recipe pages back, I am going to check my copy, because one of her ingredients is completely foreign to me, I will be back to edit this post.
> It is the
> 2 cans refridgerated crescent rolls, which have to be unrolled, I am completely stumped as to what exactly this is. Any one able to help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Sam, thank you so much! gives me an idea what to use instead. We have no product locally that would be the equivalent
> but, because of the diabetic restrictions that I now have to live by, it will probably have to be filo pastry!
> That is really good you have sold one of your pups, will he go soon?
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

pamie - he was male - we have three of each left.

sam

Congratulations, Sam, on the sale of the puppy. I know you found him a good home. Was he the only male? Couldn't remember. At least you have money in your pocket![/quote]


----------



## Althea

I'm with you, Sam - no curtains in my house, either. Hate housework of any kind and the thought of taking down and washing curtains, then ?ironing them and putting them up again, is enough to deter me from ever going there (I'm clumsy and accident-prone, too!) Holland blinds and outside awnings to protect the furniture from sun damage are sufficient for my needs.


----------



## mjs

pammie1234 said:


> My DM used to change her entire bedroom with the seasons. Usually just summer and winter, not all 4. My DS still does, but maybe not as often. I'm the lazy one. I keep something until I'm tired of it or it is worn out and then I change!
> 
> My DD and I got into the discussion last night about wearing white. I was taught to never wear white until after Easter, and never wear it after Labor Day. I was wondering if this is a US thought/rule or is it worldwide?
> 
> Without going back through all of the posts, I have one question. Could you use a regular pie crust rather than the one with suet? I know our chicken pot pies use a regular pastry crust. Don't want to start a major debate, just a simple yes or no will do.
> 
> Congratulations, Sam, on the sale of the puppy. I know you found him a good home. Was he the only male? Couldn't remember. At least you have money in your pocket!


In my childhood it was no white before Memorial day. But then older women (50 or so) were not supposed to wear bright colors. Hooey on that.


----------



## Marianne818

My Mom still goes by the no white before Memorial Day and no white after Labor Day, other than men's dress shirts of course. 
I don't do curtains right now, in a rental and they don't want them put up, they do supply some very nice wood blinds, but I do miss my curtains in the winter, always seems warmer when I have curtains to cover the windows. 
Sam, I'm glad you sold one of the pups. Hope the kids get used to them going to new homes, I know they really love them and will miss them.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hi! I need help from you guys. I am making a felted bag and so far have been using 100% wool. This may be a really stupid question but I was fixing to use some yarn that I thought was 100% wool and saw that the tag said it was Merino. Can anyone tell me if it will felt?


----------



## wannabear

Merino is a kind of wool. If it doesn't say super-wash or something like that, it should felt.


----------



## pammie1234

I guess I'll delete the recipes that call for suet. I don't know if I could even get it here. Central Market or Whole Foods might have it, but I have never looked so I don't know!

So sorry for Ayden. I know how upset he must be. There is nothing cuter than a puppy! Kittens are close, but just love that puppy breath! I hope he will adjust soon. It will be hard when they go.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> Merino is a kind of wool. If it doesn't say super-wash or something like that, it should felt.


Merino also ought to be the breed of sheep that the yarn came from, at it's best it is one of the finest yarns.


----------



## RookieRetiree

gingerwitch said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, if you can stand one more question, does the shelf-stable suet produce the same result as what I assume you used back in the good old days when machines weren't allowed in the kitchen?
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I think the packet suet tastes better, although I'll probably get haunted for saying it!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's talk curtains.....growing up in a farm house with a wood and coal furnace, we were always cold in the winter - the NW and NE windows were covered with lined velevet drapes....they helped keep the wind from coming in. In the summer, these curtains would be come of a lined gingham or whatever was on sale at the BenFranklin. There was a function to changing curtains due to the season. I dont' think anyone here does that anymore - they change due to change in designer tastes.
> 
> Dave
> 
> To my way of thinking if one person can get make a good suet crust then go for it. But I cann't. But I just wish we could get past this nit picking about the suet. As I'm sure tere are more inportant subjects to discuss like the different curtains you put up in winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the pudding's boiled dry hours ago.
> I love the old tradition of changing curtains with the seasons but I don't know if it ever became an accepted practice in the States. Maybe we should reintroduce it--it could potentially perk up the economy. Fabric and craft stores could spearhead it by advertising lines of decorator fabrics that could spark some interest.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

thank you all so much for your quick reply. I knew I could count on you guys for help. If this turns out okay I'll post a picture. It is my first attempt at felting; it is hopefully going to be a purse. Haven't followed any one pattern but got ideas from some very simple ones. Thanks again! Gwen


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave has never said he's talking about Crisco or shortening either one. He said he's talking about suet and the brand name is Atora. Crisco is hydrogenated unless they sell a different product in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> This subject is starting to deteriorate once again. Suet is not shortening, and neither is it just animal fat. It is a very specific product with very specific qualities (see my earlier ref.) I have no doubt that in the production of vegetable suet there was considerable research and chemical additives used to reproduce a vegetarian product that mimics the texture and culinary behavior of real kidney suet.
> Dave, you can get suet here from a knowledgeable butcher, I do it every so often as I'm still a pudding eater/cook despite the advice of my doctor! But it requires freezing and grating as I said before; it certainly doesn't have the stability of Atora. Now that I know I can purchase Atora online I'll most likely do that in future. And, believe me, you don't want to know what butchers do with their so called 'waste products'. Pink slime anyone?!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have many memories of sitting at the kitchen table, laboriously 'skinning' suet to remove the membrane, then chopping it. In those days we didn't have freezers, I was taught by Victorians and Edwardians, no short-cuts permitted!
> 
> Other joyless tasks to usefully occupy a small boy included extracting gelatine; making rose water, that's a job and a half; grinding nuts; grating and grinding spices; topping and tailing pounds of blackcurrants; rolling filo pastry until a newspaper could be read through it; sieving endless pounds of tomatoes; along with any other little jobs deemed suitable for the scullion. Power tools were banned, "They don't do it properly" I was told!
> 
> Small wonder I have zero compunction about buying packet suet and ready-made filo pastry, I know precisely what I'm missing out on!
> 
> The indoctrination was obviously pretty thorough though, because I still hand-wash shirts, jumpers and fine table linen, and I've just finished the last of the woollen Winter-weight curtains. However, I've given up grating soap and whisking it and I don't quite know what happened to the mangle, it's just a horrible distant memory!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave did you ever get to play? Or was your upbringing so Victorian that you were treated as a small adult? I was bought up using any cheap enough shortcuts. I was the oldest of nine (the first 8 in under 11 years, a long gap of 2 1/2 years between 8 and 9) and with no nannies etc Mum didn't have too much spare time for all those things you said. We did make jam- we had our own fruit trees so we did at times make apricot and plum jam. But as the family grew more and more of the fruit was eaten fresh leaving none for jam. And I have many memories of playing with my siblings- but even more of fighting with them! Once asked Mum if we really fought as much as I remember and she said no.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> Strawberry4U, posted a recipe pages back, I am going to check my copy, because one of her ingredients is completely foreign to me, I will be back to edit this post.
> It is the
> 2 cans refridgerated crescent rolls, which have to be unrolled, I am completely stumped as to what exactly this is. Any one able to help?


I must admit I have wondered the same thing- but figured it was something we don't have over here so ignored the lovely looking recipe.


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> Nice to hear some positive news out of Texas!! On another positive note, no one was killed from these tornadoes. Pammie, are you going to watch this game? or perhaps it is not even broadcast? Do you knit while watching games? I cant as I forget to knit when something is going on in the games.


I did go to the game. It was very exciting. I do knit while watching TV, including sports. I do frog a lot, especially when it is an exciting game. Usually, I stop knitting during interesting or exciting parts![/quote]

Do you take it when you go to the games? I do. One reason I do socks with the magic loop- can just drop it when it is exciting. And these are always very simple so not frogging is needed- hard to go wrong on ss done in the round. Only problem is the heel.
My footy team lost again last night. First time since 1990 that they began the season with 2 losses. Hope this does not mean that we are going to become ordinary again. This century we have been by far the best team- playing in all 12 grandfinals and winning 9 of them. But I figure as I sat through them losing most games it was time to have a great run. Most people in Adelaide don't agree with me now. 12 years ago almost everyone wanted us to win the grandfinal last year very few except Doggie supporters wanted us to win.


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, if you can stand one more question, does the shelf-stable suet produce the same result as what I assume you used back in the good old days when machines weren't allowed in the kitchen?
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I think the packet suet tastes better, although I'll probably get haunted for saying it!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We certaintly don't do it here. But then are winters are no where near as cold- and it is summer that we need to insulate against more. And very heavy curtains would make the room 'feel' hot so maybe that is part of the reason.
> Dave
> 
> To my way of thinking if one person can get make a good suet crust then go for it. But I cann't. But I just wish we could get past this nit picking about the suet. As I'm sure tere are more inportant subjects to discuss like the different curtains you put up in winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the pudding's boiled dry hours ago.
> I love the old tradition of changing curtains with the seasons but I don't know if it ever became an accepted practice in the States. Maybe we should reintroduce it--it could potentially perk up the economy. Fabric and craft stores could spearhead it by advertising lines of decorator fabrics that could spark some interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't done so much in the UK these days. However, I grew up with the practice and do it without thinking. It has its advantages, they last much better and one doesn't get bored by the decor. I think it's like not wearing the same pair of shoes two days in a row, they're better for being rested.
> 
> It certainly makes economic sense, Winter-weight curtains are good insulation, although one has to remember to bring plants into the room from the windowsill before drawing them at night. I too am surprised the fabric manufacturers don't promote the idea, although the drapers in my local High Street changes their display on a regular basis.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Don't now what happened to my posting!
I think I was commenting that we don't change curtains. But as it our summer that really insulation and heavy curtians would 'feel' hot that might be why. Actually don't have many curtains in the house either. Although Althea has just said the same thing it is not an Adelaide thing- people are often surprised that we don't have them, but we have external roller blinds so why bother with curtains too?


----------



## gingerwitch

pammie1234 said:


> I guess I'll delete the recipes that call for suet. I don't know if I could even get it here. Central Market or Whole Foods might have it, but I have never looked so I don't know!
> 
> So sorry for Ayden. I know how upset he must be. There is nothing cuter than a puppy! Kittens are close, but just love that puppy breath! I hope he will adjust soon. It will be hard when they go.


Pammie--before deleting the recipes you might be interested to hear that you can get suet in packages from England on Amazon for a very reasonable price including shipping--I was amazed at how cheap the shipping is. This is something really useful that came out of our lengthy discussions re. suet--I, for one, am tickled to hear it as the Atora brand is definitely the way to go; it beats finding a butcher and all the prep. involved.


----------



## gingerwitch

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, if you can stand one more question, does the shelf-stable suet produce the same result as what I assume you used back in the good old days when machines weren't allowed in the kitchen?
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I think the packet suet tastes better, although I'll probably get haunted for saying it!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We certaintly don't do it here. But then are winters are no where near as cold- and it is summer that we need to insulate against more. And very heavy curtains would make the room 'feel' hot so maybe that is part of the reason.
> Dave
> 
> To my way of thinking if one person can get make a good suet crust then go for it. But I cann't. But I just wish we could get past this nit picking about the suet. As I'm sure tere are more inportant subjects to discuss like the different curtains you put up in winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the pudding's boiled dry hours ago.
> I love the old tradition of changing curtains with the seasons but I don't know if it ever became an accepted practice in the States. Maybe we should reintroduce it--it could potentially perk up the economy. Fabric and craft stores could spearhead it by advertising lines of decorator fabrics that could spark some interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't done so much in the UK these days. However, I grew up with the practice and do it without thinking. It has its advantages, they last much better and one doesn't get bored by the decor. I think it's like not wearing the same pair of shoes two days in a row, they're better for being rested.
> 
> It certainly makes economic sense, Winter-weight curtains are good insulation, although one has to remember to bring plants into the room from the windowsill before drawing them at night. I too am surprised the fabric manufacturers don't promote the idea, although the drapers in my local High Street changes their display on a regular basis.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't now what happened to my posting!
> I think I was commenting that we don't change curtains. But as it our summer that really insulation and heavy curtians would 'feel' hot that might be why. Actually don't have many curtains in the house either. Although Althea has just said the same thing it is not an Adelaide thing- people are often surprised that we don't have them, but we have external roller blinds so why bother with curtains too?
Click to expand...

Do you folks in Adelaide get really cold weather? Australia is such a vast continent and the climate must vary tremendously. Curtains probably appeal more to the Northerners who revel in the snug warmth of heavy fabric on a snowy winter night.


----------



## pammie1234

Do you take it when you go to the games? I do. 

No, I don't. I just get too involved when I am at the game. I would make too many mistakes and probably have to frog whatever I did. I do knit when I'm home watching it on TV, but put it down when I get too involved in the game.


----------



## pammie1234

Pammie--before deleting the recipes you might be interested to hear that you can get suet in packages from England on Amazon for a very reasonable price including shipping--I was amazed at how cheap the shipping is. This is something really useful that came out of our lengthy discussions re. suet--I, for one, am tickled to hear it as the Atora brand is definitely the way to go; it beats finding a butcher and all the prep. involved.[/quote]

I will keep that in mind. I know I would probably not do all the prep that is needed from the butcher!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry4U, posted a recipe pages back, I am going to check my copy, because one of her ingredients is completely foreign to me, I will be back to edit this post.
> It is the
> 2 cans refridgerated crescent rolls, which have to be unrolled, I am completely stumped as to what exactly this is. Any one able to help?
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit I have wondered the same thing- but figured it was something we don't have over here so ignored the lovely looking recipe.
Click to expand...

would you like it, I have it copied?


----------



## darowil

Do you folks in Adelaide get really cold weather? Australia is such a vast continent and the climate must vary tremendously. Curtains probably appeal more to the Northerners who revel in the snug warmth of heavy fabric on a snowy winter night.[/quote]

Pammie
Our winters in Adelaide are not really cold. Average is around 15.5C (60F). Our coldest ever maximum was 8.8C (48F) our lowest ever minimum was just under freezing. Very occasionally a light dusting of snow falls on the highest point near Adelaide but that is such a rare occasion that it starts a rush of people up to see it. (at a guess maybe every 5 years). The Adelaide Hills are noticably colder by about 2 C. And they are only about 1/2 an hour from the city centre- lived there for a while and great in summer (other than the very real risk of bushfires). Heating is needed up there through winter, but in the city itself we rarely use the heating.
We are of course heading into winter here. Mum always associates Good Friday with the turn of the season, which it looks like doing this year. Yesterday was 34.6C (94C). Today it is windy and overcast, looks like we have had our maximum of 25C (77F) at about 9AM, it is now about 19 (66F) at 1.30PM. Although it hasn't yet rained it looks like it should be raining and is forecast for later today.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry4U, posted a recipe pages back, I am going to check my copy, because one of her ingredients is completely foreign to me, I will be back to edit this post.
> It is the
> 2 cans refridgerated crescent rolls, which have to be unrolled, I am completely stumped as to what exactly this is. Any one able to help?
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit I have wondered the same thing- but figured it was something we don't have over here so ignored the lovely looking recipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> would you like it, I have it copied?
Click to expand...

What is your weather like today?
Stilll not sure if we have something like the rolls- will need to look some time. Not today as almost everything is shut. Nothing like in the past though. When I was a child everything shut down for Easter, some corner stores would be open for a couple of hours. Supermarkets are all open tomorrow and in recent months the laws regarding shops opening on public holidays in Rundle Mall the central shopping area relaxed. They are now able to open every day except Good Friday and Christmas Day (and I suspect that on Anzac Day they won't be able to open until 1200. This has only been in since early this year so not quite sure how it works). So as I live 1/2 hour walk away I can shop anytime after today. But for the rest of Adelaide and the suburbs most are closed on all the public holidays.


----------



## Lurker 2

It is the 
2 cans refridgerated crescent rolls, which have to be unrolled, I am completely stumped as to what exactly this is. Any one able to help?[/quote]

I must admit I have wondered the same thing- but figured it was something we don't have over here so ignored the lovely looking recipe.[/quote]

would you like it, I have it copied?[/quote]

What is your weather like today?
Stilll not sure if we have something like the rolls- will need to look some time. Not today as almost everything is shut. Nothing like in the past though. When I was a child everything shut down for Easter, some corner stores would be open for a couple of hours. Supermarkets are all open tomorrow and in recent months the laws regarding shops opening on public holidays in Rundle Mall the central shopping area relaxed. They are now able to open every day except Good Friday and Christmas Day (and I suspect that on Anzac Day they won't be able to open until 1200. This has only been in since early this year so not quite sure how it works). So as I live 1/2 hour walk away I can shop anytime after today. But for the rest of Adelaide and the suburbs most are closed on all the public holidays.[/quote]

It sounds like you have much the same laws for shop opening, as we have now. Good friday everything is supposed to shut, partly to give the workers at least one guaranteed day off. Some places like garden centres do defy it, frequently, and pay the fines, because it is worth their while. 
We have had a glorious day, it is 24C in my room. My WIP's are coming on well. I really must get my outdoor monitor fixed up, so I know the outdoor temperature as well. It is just that the obvious place is a bit cluttered. As the days cool down, I will have more energy for outside. Good you are getting out to the games. My local shops are a good half hour walk away, but I am lazy and usually take the bus!


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> My local shops are a good half hour walk away, but I am lazy and usually take the bus!


Ah but I don't have dogs I should be walking so therefore I need to get myself out- and if I have no other reason I have a coffee before I turn round and head home again. But the 1/2 hour is a good distance because I gat a decent length walk in both ways. And you likely often need to watch the time you are out for and I don't normally. I don't use my closest supermarket for my main shopping as I would have to pay for parking so travel where I don't need to. When it a small amopunt I can carry I will use it.


----------



## HandyFamily

Yesterday there was a thread about yogurt and I posted there and now I have to prepare a ... lecture / report (not on yogurt), and I actually have to shorten - a lot - one I had made some time ago and... this is somewhat boring work and, you know, mind drifts away... and anyway, I just remembered that people here like cooking and recipes and I did post a few there... I wanted to post another one here, for a baked... thing, I don't know, it should be translated like Easter cake, but ours is really much different, and anyway, I have no time to translate this now (it is a complicated thing), but I taught I could just post the yogurt recipes... They are fast and easy and I really love them, but I will just put my post here, for if I have to re-write them I will be a really baad girl for spending the time instead of working on the report... 
So, here goes:

... Bulgarian yogurt...

_ It is the best think for the digesting system. It is the best probiotic there is. Actually the probiotic pills are mostly the bacteria in Bulgarian ... well, yogurt (it is called "sour milk" ). And contains live ... sourdough, with Lactobacillus Bulgaricus. See, for example, http://bacillusbulgaricus.com/lactobacillus-bulgaricus.htm , http://www.probiotic.org/lactobacillus-bulgaricus.htm . It contains NO sugar, apart from what was in the milk, and NO powdered milk or anything else but mild - as it comes from the cow, sheep, goat or buffalo and the ... yeast, or whatever the proper word for it is, with Lactobacillus delbrueckii subsp. bulgaricus и Streptococcus thermophilus - the two strains are symbiotic.

It is the best thing there is for disbacteriosis (I am not sure of the spelling of that word), which would occur after taking antibiotics, or sometimes due to viral or other infection and cause diarrhea.

This bacteria is endemic to the region.

PP
A yogurt can NOT be 0% fat. It is simply not yogurt. It is most probably full with genetically modified soy or corn farina. There is no way to take whey - which would be a no-fat milk - and turn it into yogurt. Unless you just fill it with lots of unhealthy products to thicken and just call it "yogurt" - but it is not, and it is not even healthy. The real yogurt should be 3.6% fat and it can be made 2% fat, but this is the lowest that can be turned to yogurt and it is... sort of ... well, I think there is no word in english for it, or at least I could not find one - the thing that happens when you put water in normal yogurt and stir. Which is to say, it is not thick at all, it's nearly liquid.
Believe me, I know what I am talking about, I live in the Mecca of yogurt.

But that reminds me of a few summer yogurt ... recipe (not for yogurt, but with it).

The first is for a drink (not alcohol). Put water and yogurt, stir well. How much does not really matter. Put some salt in it - as much as you like. Put some ice, if you like. This is also recommended for low blood pressure - especially for pregnant women in a hot summer day. It is called... well, sounds like "airan"

The best loved cold summer soup - "tarator". Put yogurt and water, cut some cucumber to very small pieces (or grate it). Smash some garlic and put it in, with some salt. Put some fresh dill, finely cut. And (optional) some chopped / cut small walnuts. And just a touch of vegetable oil.

If you put the yogurt in a lint and let it drain (for quite a wile) you can do nearly the same, just use pickled cucumber instead of fresh one - and you have a "Snejanka" - (snowhite) salad.

Put some sugar and strawberry in the yogurt and cool it in the fridge - and you have a healthy and most delicious cream.

Or, my son (and me) just loves this one - put some sugar and cinnamon in it, stir it - and there is another kind of cream._

Now, I realize you probably can't find Bulgarian yogurt anywhere outside Bulgaria or Japan (and probably a few places in US), but I guess the taste will be similar with any yogurt - of these recipes, I mean - even though not having the same health restoring qualities.


----------



## FireballDave

HandyFamily said:


> Yesterday there was a thread about yogurt and I posted there and now I have to prepare a ... lecture / report (not on yogurt), and I actually have to shorten - a lot - one I had made some time ago and... this is somewhat boring work and, you know, mind drifts away... and anyway, I just remembered that people here like cooking and recipes and I did post a few there... I wanted to post another one here, for a baked... thing, I don't know, it should be translated like Easter cake, but ours is really much different, and anyway, I have no time to translate this now (it is a complicated thing), but I taught I could just post the yogurt recipes... They are fast and easy and I really love them, but I will just put my post here, for if I have to re-write them I will be a really baad girl for spending the time instead of working on the report...
> So, here goes:
> 
> ... Bulgarian yogurt...
> 
> _ It is the best think for the digesting system. It is the best probiotic there is. Actually the probiotic pills are mostly the bacteria in Bulgarian ... well, yogurt (it is called "sour milk" ). And contains live ... sourdough, with Lactobacillus Bulgaricus. See, for example, http://bacillusbulgaricus.com/lactobacillus-bulgaricus.htm , http://www.probiotic.org/lactobacillus-bulgaricus.htm . It contains NO sugar, apart from what was in the milk, and NO powdered milk or anything else but mild - as it comes from the cow, sheep, goat or buffalo and the ... yeast, or whatever the proper word for it is, with Lactobacillus delbrueckii subsp. bulgaricus и Streptococcus thermophilus - the two strains are symbiotic.
> 
> It is the best thing there is for disbacteriosis (I am not sure of the spelling of that word), which would occur after taking antibiotics, or sometimes due to viral or other infection and cause diarrhea.
> 
> This bacteria is endemic to the region.
> 
> PP
> A yogurt can NOT be 0% fat. It is simply not yogurt. It is most probably full with genetically modified soy or corn farina. There is no way to take whey - which would be a no-fat milk - and turn it into yogurt. Unless you just fill it with lots of unhealthy products to thicken and just call it "yogurt" - but it is not, and it is not even healthy. The real yogurt should be 3.6% fat and it can be made 2% fat, but this is the lowest that can be turned to yogurt and it is... sort of ... well, I think there is no word in english for it, or at least I could not find one - the thing that happens when you put water in normal yogurt and stir. Which is to say, it is not thick at all, it's nearly liquid.
> Believe me, I know what I am talking about, I live in the Mecca of yogurt.
> 
> But that reminds me of a few summer yogurt ... recipe (not for yogurt, but with it).
> 
> The first is for a drink (not alcohol). Put water and yogurt, stir well. How much does not really matter. Put some salt in it - as much as you like. Put some ice, if you like. This is also recommended for low blood pressure - especially for pregnant women in a hot summer day. It is called... well, sounds like "airan"
> 
> The best loved cold summer soup - "tarator". Put yogurt and water, cut some cucumber to very small pieces (or grate it). Smash some garlic and put it in, with some salt. Put some fresh dill, finely cut. And (optional) some chopped / cut small walnuts. And just a touch of vegetable oil.
> 
> If you put the yogurt in a lint and let it drain (for quite a wile) you can do nearly the same, just use pickled cucumber instead of fresh one - and you have a "Snejanka" - (snowhite) salad.
> 
> Put some sugar and strawberry in the yogurt and cool it in the fridge - and you have a healthy and most delicious cream.
> 
> Or, my son (and me) just loves this one - put some sugar and cinnamon in it, stir it - and there is another kind of cream._
> 
> Now, I realize you probably can't find Bulgarian yogurt anywhere outside Bulgaria or Japan (and probably a few places in US), but I guess the taste will be similar with any yogurt - of these recipes, I mean - even though not having the same health restoring qualities.


Thank you for those, the _Tarator_ will be on the menu this Summer, if we get one in England, I love chilled soups.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> I guess I'll delete the recipes that call for suet. I don't know if I could even get it here. Central Market or Whole Foods might have it, but I have never looked so I don't know!
> 
> So sorry for Ayden. I know how upset he must be. There is nothing cuter than a puppy! Kittens are close, but just love that puppy breath! I hope he will adjust soon. It will be hard when they go.


Don't delete them, one day you'll see a packet on the shelf in a shop and then you'll be able to try the various receipts out.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> Dave did you ever get to play? Or was your upbringing so Victorian that you were treated as a small adult? I was bought up using any cheap enough shortcuts. I was the oldest of nine (the first 8 in under 11 years, a long gap of 2 1/2 years between 8 and 9) and with no nannies etc Mum didn't have too much spare time for all those things you said. We did make jam- we had our own fruit trees so we did at times make apricot and plum jam. But as the family grew more and more of the fruit was eaten fresh leaving none for jam. And I have many memories of playing with my siblings- but even more of fighting with them! Once asked Mum if we really fought as much as I remember and she said no.


Only educational pursuits permitted, now you know why I ran as fast as my legs could carry me!

My love of photography, Modernism and bikes completely disgusted my father and he did his level best to thwart my ambitions and stop me going to art school. Fortunately, my barristers were better than his and I got my own way, at one point I saw more of him across a crowded court-room than I ever did at any other time. It was all jolly entertaining and I've been dining out on tales of his antics for years!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> Yesterday there was a thread about yogurt and I posted there and now I have to prepare a ... lecture / report (not on yogurt), and I actually have to shorten - a lot - one I had made some time ago and... this is somewhat boring work and, you know, mind drifts away... and anyway, I just remembered that people here like cooking and recipes and I did post a few there... I wanted to post another one here, for a baked... thing, I don't know, it should be translated like Easter cake, but ours is really much different, and anyway, I have no time to translate this now (it is a complicated thing), but I taught I could just post the yogurt recipes... They are fast and easy and I really love them, but I will just put my post here, for if I have to re-write them I will be a really baad girl for spending the time instead of working on the report...
> So, here goes:
> 
> ... Bulgarian yogurt...
> 
> .[/i]
> 
> Now, I realize you probably can't find Bulgarian yogurt anywhere outside Bulgaria or Japan (and probably a few places in US), but I guess the taste will be similar with any yogurt - of these recipes, I mean - even though not having the same health restoring qualities.


thanks Handyfamily, very interested in what you have to say- have been making yoghurt for decades now- glad to have the ideas for further recipes.


----------



## darowil

Dave
You've certainly lived a life totally different to most if not all of us on KP. But it has certainly produced an interesting unique indivdual- even if totally opposite to what your father thought was 'correct'. It's so important to be able to guide children without controlling them- they need to be allowed to live their own lives, not what we think they should be living. But when they are going against everything we believe in it is hard to let them go their own way. What a terrible shame that things reached that point with your father.
I told my hubby about you saying only educational pursuits allowed and then told him he should be able to relate. He has a tendency to think something that is being done must be useful and so tended to want the things the girls did to be beneficial in some way. But not totally so, and as I told him they had a mother who wouldn't let it happen. HIs response? 'who me?' in a tone that said he agreed with me! Guess we balanced each other out.


----------



## pug retirement

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave did you ever get to play? Or was your upbringing so Victorian that you were treated as a small adult? I was bought up using any cheap enough shortcuts. I was the oldest of nine (the first 8 in under 11 years, a long gap of 2 1/2 years between 8 and 9) and with no nannies etc Mum didn't have too much spare time for all those things you said. We did make jam- we had our own fruit trees so we did at times make apricot and plum jam. But as the family grew more and more of the fruit was eaten fresh leaving none for jam. And I have many memories of playing with my siblings- but even more of fighting with them! Once asked Mum if we really fought as much as I remember and she said no.
> 
> 
> 
> Only educational pursuits permitted, now you know why I ran as fast as my legs could carry me!
> 
> My love of photography, Modernism and bikes completely disgusted my father and he did his level best to thwart my ambitions and stop me going to art school. Fortunately, my barristers were better than his and I got my own way, at one point I saw more of him across a crowded court-room than I ever did at any other time. It was all jolly entertaining and I've been dining out on tales of his antics for years!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Evening Dave and everyone else.

Well I think its a shame that you were not allow to follow your own ideas. But If you can look back at it and have a laugh then that's something. Good for you Pug


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> Dave
> You've certainly lived a life totally different to most if not all of us on KP. But it has certainly produced an interesting unique indivdual- even if totally opposite to what your father thought was 'correct'. It's so important to be able to guide children without controlling them- they need to be allowed to live their own lives, not what we think they should be living. But when they are going against everything we believe in it is hard to let them go their own way. What a terrible shame that things reached that point with your father.
> I told my hubby about you saying only educational pursuits allowed and then told him he should be able to relate. He has a tendency to think something that is being done must be useful and so tended to want the things the girls did to be beneficial in some way. But not totally so, and as I told him they had a mother who wouldn't let it happen. HIs response? 'who me?' in a tone that said he agreed with me! Guess we balanced each other out.


It was nothing to do with correctness, it was about control and a desire to make me as two-dimensional as him, he had all the depth of personality of a sheet of Formica! I'm actually quite grateful to him, I learned to plan, schedule, check and verify everything, cover all eventualities and to always have an alternative course of action at the ready. Constantly having to out-wit him was excellent training. I can be very determined, I possibly wouldn't have studied so hard if I hadn't needed so much ammunition to get my own way.

It was all thoroughly amusing, it pleased him to describe me as, "Not so much a little mistake, more of an unmitigated disaster", I took great pleasure in ensuring those words haunted him!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

HandyFamily said:


> Yesterday there was a thread about yogurt and I posted there and now I have to prepare a ... lecture / report (not on yogurt), and I actually have to shorten - a lot - one I had made some time ago and... this is somewhat boring work and, you know, mind drifts away... and anyway, I just remembered that people here like cooking and recipes and I did post a few there... I wanted to post another one here, for a baked... thing, I don't know, it should be translated like Easter cake, but ours is really much different, and anyway, I have no time to translate this now (it is a complicated thing), but I taught I could just post the yogurt recipes... They are fast and easy and I really love them, but I will just put my post here, for if I have to re-write them I will be a really baad girl for spending the time instead of working on the report...
> So, here goes:
> 
> ... Bulgarian yogurt...
> 
> _ It is the best think for the digesting system. It is the best probiotic there is. Actually the probiotic pills are mostly the bacteria in Bulgarian ... well, yogurt (it is called "sour milk" ). And contains live ... sourdough, with Lactobacillus Bulgaricus. See, for example, http://bacillusbulgaricus.com/lactobacillus-bulgaricus.htm , http://www.probiotic.org/lactobacillus-bulgaricus.htm . It contains NO sugar, apart from what was in the milk, and NO powdered milk or anything else but mild - as it comes from the cow, sheep, goat or buffalo and the ... yeast, or whatever the proper word for it is, with Lactobacillus delbrueckii subsp. bulgaricus и Streptococcus thermophilus - the two strains are symbiotic.
> 
> It is the best thing there is for disbacteriosis (I am not sure of the spelling of that word), which would occur after taking antibiotics, or sometimes due to viral or other infection and cause diarrhea.
> 
> This bacteria is endemic to the region.
> 
> PP
> A yogurt can NOT be 0% fat. It is simply not yogurt. It is most probably full with genetically modified soy or corn farina. There is no way to take whey - which would be a no-fat milk - and turn it into yogurt. Unless you just fill it with lots of unhealthy products to thicken and just call it "yogurt" - but it is not, and it is not even healthy. The real yogurt should be 3.6% fat and it can be made 2% fat, but this is the lowest that can be turned to yogurt and it is... sort of ... well, I think there is no word in english for it, or at least I could not find one - the thing that happens when you put water in normal yogurt and stir. Which is to say, it is not thick at all, it's nearly liquid.
> Believe me, I know what I am talking about, I live in the Mecca of yogurt.
> 
> But that reminds me of a few summer yogurt ... recipe (not for yogurt, but with it).
> 
> The first is for a drink (not alcohol). Put water and yogurt, stir well. How much does not really matter. Put some salt in it - as much as you like. Put some ice, if you like. This is also recommended for low blood pressure - especially for pregnant women in a hot summer day. It is called... well, sounds like "airan"
> 
> The best loved cold summer soup - "tarator". Put yogurt and water, cut some cucumber to very small pieces (or grate it). Smash some garlic and put it in, with some salt. Put some fresh dill, finely cut. And (optional) some chopped / cut small walnuts. And just a touch of vegetable oil.
> 
> If you put the yogurt in a lint and let it drain (for quite a wile) you can do nearly the same, just use pickled cucumber instead of fresh one - and you have a "Snejanka" - (snowhite) salad.
> 
> Put some sugar and strawberry in the yogurt and cool it in the fridge - and you have a healthy and most delicious cream.
> 
> Or, my son (and me) just loves this one - put some sugar and cinnamon in it, stir it - and there is another kind of cream._
> 
> Now, I realize you probably can't find Bulgarian yogurt anywhere outside Bulgaria or Japan (and probably a few places in US), but I guess the taste will be similar with any yogurt - of these recipes, I mean - even though not having the same health restoring qualities.


Thanks for the recipes. I will try them out everyone yogurt is a favorite snack at our house.


----------



## FireballDave

pug retirement said:


> Evening Dave and everyone else.
> 
> Well I think its a shame that you were not allow to follow your own ideas. But If you can look back at it and have a laugh then that's something. Good for you Pug


He didn't stop me, I arranged things so he couldn't. It was tiresome at times, he could be quite inventive, but I could usually find a loophole. Maybe it was just his way of being helpful, teaching me independence and how to cope with the rest of the world; I've certainly had a very easy life, very few nasty surprises along the way.

Dave


----------



## pug retirement

FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Dave and everyone else.
> 
> Well I think its a shame that you were not allow to follow your own ideas. But If you can look back at it and have a laugh then that's something. Good for you Pug
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't stop me, I arranged things so he couldn't. It was tiresome at times, he could be quite inventive, but I could usually find a loophole. Maybe it was just his way of being helpful, teaching me independence and how to cope with the rest of the world; I've certainly had a very easy life, very few nasty surprises along the way.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

But he could have made it easier for you. But you have made your own life and you have had an interest one seen things that some of us wouldn't have seen or done. But you cann't change the past, so enjoy the Now.


----------



## siouxann

I can so relate to that! I think that's why I became an educational derelict.



FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only educational pursuits permitted, now you know why I ran as fast as my legs could carry me!
> 
> My love of photography, Modernism and bikes completely disgusted my father and he did his level best to thwart my ambitions and stop me going to art school. Fortunately, my barristers were better than his and I got my own way, at one point I saw more of him across a crowded court-room than I ever did at any other time. It was all jolly entertaining and I've been dining out on tales of his antics for years!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## SHCooper

When I was quite young, the extended family was gathered together for Christmas dinner and my Mom was so pleases to have found Santa shaped ice cream to go with the mounds of cookies and cakes offered at the end of the meal. Unfortunately for her, when I was presented with my ice cream Santa I cried and refused to eat Santa! An aunt reassured me that I didn't need to eat Santa, she would get me "regular" ice cream. She took my bowl away, and mushed (a technical term meaning to mash together until unrecognizable as the item it was) Santa into a mound and brought me some "regular" ice cream which I promptly devoured. 



ivyrain said:



> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, yesterday I made 6 loaves of Challah for Easter Sunday. Since many will inquire, here is the recipe:
> 
> Hope you all enjoy!
> Flockie
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the memories!!! When I was a child we always had a family reunion at my Gran and Pops house over Easter. My birthday is in April so Gran always made me a lamb cake from a mold! I also thought ALL those aunts and uncles came from all over to celebrate my birthday!!! As my Mom is the youngest of 12 kids that was alot of poeple just to celebrate ME! Now all are passed except my Mom.
> Don't remember when I finally realized it wasn't all for me but I must not have been too upset.
> I can see my little lamb cake in my head!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave
> You've certainly lived a life totally different to most if not all of us on KP. But it has certainly produced an interesting unique indivdual- even if totally opposite to what your father thought was 'correct'. It's so important to be able to guide children without controlling them- they need to be allowed to live their own lives, not what we think they should be living. But when they are going against everything we believe in it is hard to let them go their own way. What a terrible shame that things reached that point with your father.
> I told my hubby about you saying only educational pursuits allowed and then told him he should be able to relate. He has a tendency to think something that is being done must be useful and so tended to want the things the girls did to be beneficial in some way. But not totally so, and as I told him they had a mother who wouldn't let it happen. HIs response? 'who me?' in a tone that said he agreed with me! Guess we balanced each other out.
> 
> 
> 
> It was nothing to do with correctness, it was about control and a desire to make me as two-dimensional as him, he had all the depth of personality of a sheet of Formica! I'm actually quite grateful to him, I learned to plan, schedule, check and verify everything, cover all eventualities and to always have an alternative course of action at the ready. Constantly having to out-wit him was excellent training. I can be very determined, I possibly wouldn't have studied so hard if I hadn't needed so much ammunition to get my own way.
> 
> It was all thoroughly amusing, it pleased him to describe me as, "Not so much a little mistake, more of an unmitigated disaster", I took great pleasure in ensuring those words haunted him!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Growing up on a a farm - life was to be spent in "profitable pursuits" and work, church, prayer, play always came in that order. No play allowed until all the work was done. Rosary was said on our knees after every supper - then dishes, homework, to bed and start the next day with millking the cows, etc. At 18, I was so glad to get to the city!! Looking back though, I had to break the habit of "no play" until all the work wsa done ---but otherwise learned a very good work ethic and dependence (toward employers) and independence for myself.

With my kids & grandkds, showing of love comes first, then whatever work (we try to make it fun) and then the fun!!! Today's work task: make cupcakes for Sunday ---

http://www.landolakes.com/recipe/3481/lamb-cupcakes

They remind me of Shaun the Sheep who amused our SIL, Shaun, who passed away in October, 2011---it will be our way to celebrate his spirit among us!---he was such a sweet guy who loved his sweets and I believe Easter was his favorite holiday.

Dave --- your past has made you what you are and we love you, but I do worry about the title of an old song "where is the love?"


----------



## Poledra65

Morning everyone. Hope everyone is having a great Friday/Saturday. 
Happy Good Friday! So glad the weekend is here.


----------



## kac47874

The cupcakes are adorable! Good morning all, Friday is finally here. Have plans to get the work done, shop for groceries, and then home for some r & r, a stiff drink and house clean up tomorrow. Of course, will be joining the new tea party after work..... 

Have a great day all!


----------



## wannabear

kac47874 said:


> The cupcakes are adorable! Good morning all, Friday is finally here. Have plans to get the work done, shop for groceries, and then home for some r & r, a stiff drink and house clean up tomorrow. Of course, will be joining the new tea party after work.....
> 
> Have a great day all!


So . . . is the stiff drink before you clean the house or after? I find that not wearing my glasses makes the house look much cleaner.


----------



## siouxann

http://www.landolakes.com/recipe/3481/lamb-cupcakes

AAAWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## siouxann

wannabear said:


> So . . . is the stiff drink before you clean the house or after? I find that not wearing my glasses makes the house look much cleaner.


And I find that without my glasses the windows never need washing, either.


----------



## DorisT

siouxann said:


> I'm going shopping at Aldi's in Frederick tomorrow. My experience there has been very positive, including the meats my daughter purchases. It is not the size of the local Palace of Hell, and no, it doesn't carry everything that the PoH does, but the produce is lovely, the milk fresh and the canned goods every bit as good as the brand names. They do not carry the cosmetics that DorisT has described, and there are not hundreds of choices of items, but the money I save there is sizeable!
> Closer to the hols, I will order the suet from Amazon to be sure I'm getting the right thing. This year I want to try Dave's Christmas pudding receipt.
> P.M. break over; back to work. (YEEECHH!)


I agree!! I bought some sweet potates there last week, 3 pounds for 99 cents. I fixed one a couple of nights ago and I think it was the sweetest sweet potato I've had in a long time. Their frozen fish is good, too, as wannabear said.


----------



## Marianne818

My father instilled several ideals for me to live by, I try to follow most of them, evidently my work "ethics" payed off the most for I never had an employer that didn't regret my leaving (I moved often because of husband's job) always had top ratings at yearly reviews and letters of referral's when applying for new positions. But the one that I strive to continue is to do something special for someone each and everyday and not let them know you did so. Sometimes this is hard to do since I am no longer in the workplace, I get "caught" too easily here at home :wink: I miss my Dad, he was always there for advice and to lend an ear when I needed to talk. Though he's been gone a year now I still have his messages on my cell phone.. hard to delete them, is a comfort to hear him say" Marianne, it's your Pop". I was blessed in many ways growing up, had lots of excellent roll models from all walks of life, they shaped me into who I am today. When asked how I have such a positive outlook I can say I had lots of love and know that I am still loved and I know things work out the way they should if I do what is expected of me.


----------



## DorisT

I love the old tradition of changing curtains with the seasons but I don't know if it ever became an accepted practice in the States. Maybe we should reintroduce it--it could potentially perk up the economy. Fabric and craft stores could spearhead it by advertising lines of decorator fabrics that could spark some interest.[/quote said:


> "Home" magazines always contain articles on how to change furnishings for the seasons, but I doubt that many people do it. It usually includes changes to lighter colors for Spring and Summer in pillows, slipcovers, and curtains.
> 
> Speaking of the "no curtain" decorating, my neighbor has 6 children, some of whom are allergic to dust. When they bought the house, all the wall-to-wall carpeting was torn out and she has no curtains whatsoever, and nothing else that would attract dust.


----------



## siouxann

I have half-sized shutters on the lower part of most of my windows, and as soon as I find the correct sizes, they will be on ALL of my windows.


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> I love the old tradition of changing curtains with the seasons but I don't know if it ever became an accepted practice in the States. Maybe we should reintroduce it--it could potentially perk up the economy. Fabric and craft stores could spearhead it by advertising lines of decorator fabrics that could spark some interest.[/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Home" magazines always contain articles on how to change furnishings for the seasons, but I doubt that many people do it. It usually includes changes to lighter colors for Spring and Summer in pillows, slipcovers, and curtains.
> 
> Speaking of the "no curtain" decorating, my neighbor has 6 children, some of whom are allergic to dust. When they bought the house, all the wall-to-wall carpeting was torn out and she has no curtains whatsoever, and nothing else that would attract dust.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to change all my pillow covers to fit the seasons. Even had different ones for all the holidays. I had four sets of dishes, dish towels, floor matts, pot holders. Even the curtains were changed. I stopped doing that about four years ago. I was bad I even changed the pots that my plants are in to match the rest of the decor.
Click to expand...


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Doris T--I still change my knick-knacks, curtains, bed covers out for Spring/Summer. I like the change in decor, and freshness it brings after darker colors in the winter for warmth. Just catching up on everything after DH's hospital stay. Blessed Easter to you!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Dave-What a great concept and insight--turning a negative to a positive. More people need to do that! I like your way of thinking. I have to find myself doing that quite oftern when my DH is struggling with his health so much. We try to stay on the funny, light side of things! just think of all the happiness you have brought to so many with your egg cozys! We here at Tea Party think you're the greatest, and love you lots!!


----------



## Lurker 2

We are up to Easter Saturday, and I am busy getting my next loaf of bread on the way- a bit early- something is disturbing nextdoor's dog, then on to the WIP's for a little 'therapy'.
Happy Good Friday, to those who are there!!
Busy day ahead- getting in supplies...


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Dave--I agree-this winter with heavy drapes up over the vertical blinds-our heating bill was cut by $60+ per month!! Also I quit using our dishwasher with the hotwater and dry. We jsut don't have so many dishes that I can't wash them as I go! Quiet a bit of savings! :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT

I'm not sure to whom I should direct my question - either Flockie or Marianne. One of you mentioned making donuts in a donut pan. I bought a pan this week that makes petite donuts. There are two recipes on the cardboard cover, but I wondered if you have a low calorie recipe, please?


----------



## DorisT

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Dave--I agree-this winter with heavy drapes up over the vertical blinds-our heating bill was cut by $60+ per month!! Also I quit using our dishwasher with the hotwater and dry. We jsut don't have so many dishes that I can't wash them as I go! Quiet a bit of savings! :thumbup:


I have a dishwasher--it's my dear husband!


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Dave--I agree-this winter with heavy drapes up over the vertical blinds-our heating bill was cut by $60+ per month!! Also I quit using our dishwasher with the hotwater and dry. We jsut don't have so many dishes that I can't wash them as I go! Quiet a bit of savings! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a dishwasher--it's my dear husband!
Click to expand...

I have a dishwasher but, i still wash dishes by hand. Old habits diehard.


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: katstabe-Sorry to hear about DH having surgery, but very happy he is doing well. I have missed the post due to my DH being in the hospital with his esphigaus problems. Pray for a better remaining part of the year for them both.


----------



## Marianne818

DorisT said:


> I'm not sure to whom I should direct my question - either Flockie or Marianne. One of you mentioned making donuts in a donut pan. I bought a pan this week that makes petite donuts. There are two recipes on the cardboard cover, but I wondered if you have a low calorie recipe, please?


unfortunately I don't have a low cal donut recipe.. sorry.. I really only have 3 that I use.. hmm thanks for mentioning this, I need a dessert for tomorrow evening.. think I'll make the girls some donuts, LOL was going to do cupcakes but donuts would be much better! ;-)


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :roll: Sam, i love this pure black one. Reminds me of the cocker spaniel we use to have named midnight!. he's o cut-is he sold yet?


----------



## gingerwitch

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave did you ever get to play? Or was your upbringing so Victorian that you were treated as a small adult? I was bought up using any cheap enough shortcuts. I was the oldest of nine (the first 8 in under 11 years, a long gap of 2 1/2 years between 8 and 9) and with no nannies etc Mum didn't have too much spare time for all those things you said. We did make jam- we had our own fruit trees so we did at times make apricot and plum jam. But as the family grew more and more of the fruit was eaten fresh leaving none for jam. And I have many memories of playing with my siblings- but even more of fighting with them! Once asked Mum if we really fought as much as I remember and she said no.
> 
> 
> 
> Only educational pursuits permitted, now you know why I ran as fast as my legs could carry me!
> 
> My love of photography, Modernism and bikes completely disgusted my father and he did his level best to thwart my ambitions and stop me going to art school. Fortunately, my barristers were better than his and I got my own way, at one point I saw more of him across a crowded court-room than I ever did at any other time. It was all jolly entertaining and I've been dining out on tales of his antics for years!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Good heavens, Dave, it sounds as if you fought your father for emancipation at a young age, or the equivalent thereof in England. Well done! I think some of us would love to see more of your photography; did you ever exhibit or was it just linked to your career?


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: ave-- BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Marianne818--I 'm also anxious to watch the Masters this weekend. Trying to get caught up on everything since my DHwas in hospital,now getting home on late tuesday. Have put off catching up on the tea party until I could sit down and accomplish it. I grew up in Augusta, and remember when President Eisenhower would come there to play golf and he and Mamie to rest. It is such a beautiful golf course. On the backside off of the golf course is an old large cementary( where my GS who would have been 18 this year) that is gorgeous with Dogwood Trees and Azalea Bushes with a duck pond. It's a beautiful time of year in Augusta;while watching most of the time you can see the azaleas. Have a happy Easter. We will be spending it with Fred's children. They love him so much and know their time with him is at best limited. Hopefully he'll live to be 120 yrs!! He will be 92 the end of May. Hope your son is doing much better and well on his way to recovery!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :roll:  Dave-- THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE PICTURES!! We can always count on you to bring Joy and Fun into our day. This, as you know, has been a very trying week. Your mini-history lesson in pictures brighten my spirits and day. Bless you!!!


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: RookieRetiree-- Thanks so much for your prayers. Fred is back home, doing some adjustment with his food choices so as not to irrate the esphogaus. His pancreas is back to normal function. Will be following up with CT Scans next week, then return to gastrologist on the 20th for the game plan. Meaning time, on a soft mechanical diet, plenty of rest (which he has no problem doing), meds and food prep has to be small pieces, nothing rough. His daughter is preparing Easter Dinner for the family and will grind up his favorite ham. Hopefully he'll be able to enjoy it. Have to watch he doesn't take big bites. the worse part of the hopital stay was when he stayed awake for 19 hrs straight! He was too anxious about the EGD the next day and would not aloow himself to sleep! :roll:


----------



## Marianne818

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Marianne818--I 'm also anxious to watch the Masters this weekend. Trying to get caught up on everything since my DHwas in hospital,now getting home on late tuesday. Have put off catching up on the tea party until I could sit down and accomplish it. I grew up in Augusta, and remember when President Eisenhower would come there to play golf and he and Mamie to rest. It is such a beautiful golf course. On the backside off of the golf course is an old large cementary( where my GS who would have been 18 this year) that is gorgeous with Dogwood Trees and Azalea Bushes with a duck pond. It's a beautiful time of year in Augusta;while watching most of the time you can see the azaleas. Have a happy Easter. We will be spending it with Fred's children. They love him so much and know their time with him is at best limited. Hopefully he'll live to be 120 yrs!! He will be 92 the end of May. Hope your son is doing much better and well on his way to recovery!


I've heard that the azalea's are just about gone with such an early spring this year.. but still the course is always beautiful! Glad Fred is out of the hospital, sending prayers that he continues to improve!! I know the cemetery, it is beautiful and peaceful there. Had a friend's DH that was buried there in the spring a few years ago. Take care my friend and know that we are holding you and yours in prayers! 
Happy Easter!!!
Marianne


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: jmai5421--Thank you so much! Prayers did help! It is so wonderful and conforting to know my friends from Kp forum is there to call on! Bless you and Happy Easter.


----------



## mjs

HandyFamily said:


> Yesterday there was a thread about yogurt and I posted there and now I have to prepare a ... lecture / report (not on yogurt), and I actually have to shorten - a lot - one I had made some time ago and... this is somewhat boring work and, you know, mind drifts away... and anyway, I just remembered that people here like cooking and recipes and I did post a few there... I wanted to post another one here, for a baked... thing, I don't know, it should be translated like Easter cake, but ours is really much different, and anyway, I have no time to translate this now (it is a complicated thing), but I taught I could just post the yogurt recipes... They are fast and easy and I really love them, but I will just put my post here, for if I have to re-write them I will be a really baad girl for spending the time instead of working on the report...
> So, here goes:
> 
> ... Bulgarian yogurt...
> 
> _ It is the best think for the digesting system. It is the best probiotic there is. Actually the probiotic pills are mostly the bacteria in Bulgarian ... well, yogurt (it is called "sour milk" ). And contains live ... sourdough, with Lactobacillus Bulgaricus. See, for example, http://bacillusbulgaricus.com/lactobacillus-bulgaricus.htm , http://www.probiotic.org/lactobacillus-bulgaricus.htm . It contains NO sugar, apart from what was in the milk, and NO powdered milk or anything else but mild - as it comes from the cow, sheep, goat or buffalo and the ... yeast, or whatever the proper word for it is, with Lactobacillus delbrueckii subsp. bulgaricus и Streptococcus thermophilus - the two strains are symbiotic.
> 
> It is the best thing there is for disbacteriosis (I am not sure of the spelling of that word), which would occur after taking antibiotics, or sometimes due to viral or other infection and cause diarrhea.
> 
> This bacteria is endemic to the region.
> 
> PP
> A yogurt can NOT be 0% fat. It is simply not yogurt. It is most probably full with genetically modified soy or corn farina. There is no way to take whey - which would be a no-fat milk - and turn it into yogurt. Unless you just fill it with lots of unhealthy products to thicken and just call it "yogurt" - but it is not, and it is not even healthy. The real yogurt should be 3.6% fat and it can be made 2% fat, but this is the lowest that can be turned to yogurt and it is... sort of ... well, I think there is no word in english for it, or at least I could not find one - the thing that happens when you put water in normal yogurt and stir. Which is to say, it is not thick at all, it's nearly liquid.
> Believe me, I know what I am talking about, I live in the Mecca of yogurt.
> 
> But that reminds me of a few summer yogurt ... recipe (not for yogurt, but with it).
> 
> The first is for a drink (not alcohol). Put water and yogurt, stir well. How much does not really matter. Put some salt in it - as much as you like. Put some ice, if you like. This is also recommended for low blood pressure - especially for pregnant women in a hot summer day. It is called... well, sounds like "airan"
> 
> The best loved cold summer soup - "tarator". Put yogurt and water, cut some cucumber to very small pieces (or grate it). Smash some garlic and put it in, with some salt. Put some fresh dill, finely cut. And (optional) some chopped / cut small walnuts. And just a touch of vegetable oil.
> 
> If you put the yogurt in a lint and let it drain (for quite a wile) you can do nearly the same, just use pickled cucumber instead of fresh one - and you have a "Snejanka" - (snowhite) salad.
> 
> Put some sugar and strawberry in the yogurt and cool it in the fridge - and you have a healthy and most delicious cream.
> 
> Or, my son (and me) just loves this one - put some sugar and cinnamon in it, stir it - and there is another kind of cream._
> 
> Now, I realize you probably can't find Bulgarian yogurt anywhere outside Bulgaria or Japan (and probably a few places in US), but I guess the taste will be similar with any yogurt - of these recipes, I mean - even though not having the same health restoring qualities.


I make yogurt from organic skim milk, the kind with more protein and calcium. It makes lovely thick yogurt with no additives.


----------



## carol's gifts

:thumbup: SH Cooper--you got it!! Don't watch the guy! They always say a chip off the ole block--well I don't remember his father being this way??


----------



## carol's gifts

Thank you to each and every one who kept my DH and I in your thoughts and prayers during his recent hospital stay. He is feeling much better, but still quite weak from it all. He was able to make Maudy Thursday's Services's last evening. Everyone was glad to see him. He has been going to the same church for 56+ years.his favorite saying is "Do I know you"- He still greets everyone as they come thru the doors, sitting on his walker of course, and gives them a bullentin--when he is able to be there.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :thumbup: siouxann--thanks for the Hungry girl site. I have one of the cookbooks. This site looks very interesting!!


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: :roll:  Dave-- THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE PICTURES!! We can always count on you to bring Joy and Fun into our day. This, as you know, has been a very trying week. Your mini-history lesson in pictures brighten my spirits and day. Bless you!!!


Thank you so much, I'm glad you liked them. I'll post more soon.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave did you ever get to play? Or was your upbringing so Victorian that you were treated as a small adult? I was bought up using any cheap enough shortcuts. I was the oldest of nine (the first 8 in under 11 years, a long gap of 2 1/2 years between 8 and 9) and with no nannies etc Mum didn't have too much spare time for all those things you said. We did make jam- we had our own fruit trees so we did at times make apricot and plum jam. But as the family grew more and more of the fruit was eaten fresh leaving none for jam. And I have many memories of playing with my siblings- but even more of fighting with them! Once asked Mum if we really fought as much as I remember and she said no.
> 
> 
> 
> Only educational pursuits permitted, now you know why I ran as fast as my legs could carry me!
> 
> My love of photography, Modernism and bikes completely disgusted my father and he did his level best to thwart my ambitions and stop me going to art school. Fortunately, my barristers were better than his and I got my own way, at one point I saw more of him across a crowded court-room than I ever did at any other time. It was all jolly entertaining and I've been dining out on tales of his antics for years!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good heavens, Dave, it sounds as if you fought your father for emancipation at a young age, or the equivalent thereof in England. Well done! I think some of us would love to see more of your photography; did you ever exhibit or was it just linked to your career?
Click to expand...

Now I've all-but retired, I don't do so much public work, although I have two exhibitions a year in my agent's gallery. My back catalogue is my pension plan!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Dave--I agree-this winter with heavy drapes up over the vertical blinds-our heating bill was cut by $60+ per month!! Also I quit using our dishwasher with the hotwater and dry. We jsut don't have so many dishes that I can't wash them as I go! Quiet a bit of savings! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a dishwasher--it's my dear husband!
Click to expand...

Weekends and school holidays have their plus points... I have elves!

Dave


----------



## DorisT

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Dave--I agree-this winter with heavy drapes up over the vertical blinds-our heating bill was cut by $60+ per month!! Also I quit using our dishwasher with the hotwater and dry. We jsut don't have so many dishes that I can't wash them as I go! Quiet a bit of savings! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a dishwasher--it's my dear husband!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a dishwasher but, i still wash dishes by hand. Old habits diehard.
Click to expand...

It's good therapy, isn't it? I've never had a built-in dishwasher, unfortunately. When they built these houses, back in 1963, they didn't install them and now I'm not willing to give up cabinet space to install one. I had a huge portable one once that I bought at Sears; when it gave out after a couple of years, I decided that was enough. Now that there are only two of us, we do them by hand, too.


----------



## DorisT

It was nothing to do with correctness said:


> Dave, you need lots o' lovin'!! A good wife, and there are some (LOL), would have helped you forget your childhood trauma. And don't say, "It's too late!" After meeting you, I know you could make some woman happy, a woman unlike Nightmarie's Mom. We're not all bad! :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Dave--I agree-this winter with heavy drapes up over the vertical blinds-our heating bill was cut by $60+ per month!! Also I quit using our dishwasher with the hotwater and dry. We jsut don't have so many dishes that I can't wash them as I go! Quiet a bit of savings! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a dishwasher--it's my dear husband!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a dishwasher but, i still wash dishes by hand. Old habits diehard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's good therapy, isn't it? I've never had a built-in dishwasher, unfortunately. When they built these houses, back in 1963, they didn't install them and now I'm not willing to give up cabinet space to install one. I had a huge portable one once that I bought at Sears; when it gave out after a couple of years, I decided that was enough. Now that there are only two of us, we do them by hand, too.
Click to expand...

Yes washing dishes is relaxing, helps me think.


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was nothing to do with correctness, it was about control and a desire to make me as two-dimensional as him, he had all the depth of personality of a sheet of Formica! I'm actually quite grateful to him, I learned to plan, schedule, check and verify everything, cover all eventualities and to always have an alternative course of action at the ready. Constantly having to out-wit him was excellent training. I can be very determined, I possibly wouldn't have studied so hard if I hadn't needed so much ammunition to get my own way.
> 
> It was all thoroughly amusing, it pleased him to describe me as, "Not so much a little mistake, more of an unmitigated disaster", I took great pleasure in ensuring those words haunted him!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, you need lots o' lovin'!! A good wife, and there are some (LOL), would have helped you forget your childhood trauma. And don't say, "It's too late!" After meeting you, I know you could make some woman happy, a woman unlike Nightmarie's Mom. We're not all bad! :lol:
Click to expand...

I really do enjoy myself, my childhood wasn't traumatic, once I'd worked out the way the wind blew, I set about beating the system and thoroughly enjoyed doing it! As I said. I've dined out on my father's flawed attempts at controlling me and turning me as grey as he was, for years. I think it probably worked out for the best. There was a very big turn-out for his funeral, maybe they wanted to check!

Of course, to-day, my life is pretty full with _The Lad_ and his best friend for whom I act _in loco parentis_ as his parents are abroad much of the time. They're good company and like the uncluttered environment devoid of any 'feminine touch'. Surprisingly, I have a few friends who can put up with me and my fund of anecdotes, I go for relaxed companionship, much simpler and simplicity is always a virtue!

We're currently enjoying the MotoGP practice sessions from Qatar, now would that be permitted were a _maitresse femme_ to be present, I wonder!

Dave


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave
> You've certainly lived a life totally different to most if not all of us on KP. But it has certainly produced an interesting unique indivdual- even if totally opposite to what your father thought was 'correct'. It's so important to be able to guide children without controlling them- they need to be allowed to live their own lives, not what we think they should be living. But when they are going against everything we believe in it is hard to let them go their own way. What a terrible shame that things reached that point with your father.
> I told my hubby about you saying only educational pursuits allowed and then told him he should be able to relate. He has a tendency to think something that is being done must be useful and so tended to want the things the girls did to be beneficial in some way. But not totally so, and as I told him they had a mother who wouldn't let it happen. HIs response? 'who me?' in a tone that said he agreed with me! Guess we balanced each other out.
> 
> 
> 
> It was nothing to do with correctness, it was about control and a desire to make me as two-dimensional as him, he had all the depth of personality of a sheet of Formica! I'm actually quite grateful to him, I learned to plan, schedule, check and verify everything, cover all eventualities and to always have an alternative course of action at the ready. Constantly having to out-wit him was excellent training. I can be very determined, I possibly wouldn't have studied so hard if I hadn't needed so much ammunition to get my own way.
> 
> It was all thoroughly amusing, it pleased him to describe me as, "Not so much a little mistake, more of an unmitigated disaster", I took great pleasure in ensuring those words haunted him!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Have you siblings, or was everything concentrated in you?


----------



## Tessadele

Dave, I think you are making a lot of women happy on this site, I don't think you need choose just one,but if you think you do let me know. I'll soon talk you out of it. HA,HA,HA,
I'm very happy as I've just rec'd an e-mail from my DGS No.1 to say that he has been given an award to do his Ph.d at UCL & as you will know, they don't grow on trees. It is for 3yrs. & includes a stipend for his living costs. I'm happy because he stood on his own feet to get this far, his Father thought he should go out to work so gave him no help at all, so I had promised to pay his fees if he didn't get the award. Boy, am I relieved!
The funny thing is,he wanted to be an architect, but thought the course would take too long so settled for eng. design, then made friends at Bartlett who persuaded him to do his Masters there, & now to carry on. So it's a good job he didn't take any orders from his dad. I hope he turns out as successful as you.

Tessa.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was nothing to do with correctness, it was about control and a desire to make me as two-dimensional as him, he had all the depth of personality of a sheet of Formica! I'm actually quite grateful to him, I learned to plan, schedule, check and verify everything, cover all eventualities and to always have an alternative course of action at the ready. Constantly having to out-wit him was excellent training. I can be very determined, I possibly wouldn't have studied so hard if I hadn't needed so much ammunition to get my own way.
> 
> It was all thoroughly amusing, it pleased him to describe me as, "Not so much a little mistake, more of an unmitigated disaster", I took great pleasure in ensuring those words haunted him!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, you need lots o' lovin'!! A good wife, and there are some (LOL), would have helped you forget your childhood trauma. And don't say, "It's too late!" After meeting you, I know you could make some woman happy, a woman unlike Nightmarie's Mom. We're not all bad! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really do enjoy myself, my childhood wasn't traumatic, once I'd worked out the way the wind blew, I set about beating the system and thoroughly enjoyed doing it! As I said. I've dined out on my father's flawed attempts at controlling me and turning me as grey as he was, for years. I think it probably worked out for the best. There was a very big turn-out for his funeral, maybe they wanted to check!
> 
> Of course, to-day, my life is pretty full with _The Lad_ and his best friend for whom I act _in loco parentis_ as his parents are abroad much of the time. They're good company and like the uncluttered environment devoid of any 'feminine touch'. Surprisingly, I have a few friends who can put up with me and my fund of anecdotes, I go for relaxed companionship, much simpler and simplicity is always a virtue!
> 
> We're currently enjoying the MotoGP practice sessions from Qatar, now would that be permitted were a _maitresse femme_ to be present, I wonder!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I can name one or two that would not mind.


----------



## dandylion

FireballDave said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday there was a thread about yogurt and I posted there and now I have to prepare a ... lecture / report (not on yogurt), and I actually have to shorten - a lot - one I had made some time ago and... this is somewhat boring work and, you know, mind drifts away... and anyway, I just remembered that people here like cooking and recipes and I did post a few there... I wanted to post another one here, for a baked... thing, I don't know, it should be translated like Easter cake, but ours is really much different, and anyway, I have no time to translate this now (it is a complicated thing), but I taught I could just post the yogurt recipes... They are fast and easy and I really love them, but I will just put my post here, for if I have to re-write them I will be a really baad girl for spending the time instead of working on the report...
> So, here goes:
> 
> ... Bulgarian yogurt...
> 
> _ It is the best think for the digesting system. It is the best probiotic there is. Actually the probiotic pills are mostly the bacteria in Bulgarian ... well, yogurt (it is called "sour milk" ). And contains live ... sourdough, with Lactobacillus Bulgaricus. See, for example, http://bacillusbulgaricus.com/lactobacillus-bulgaricus.htm , http://www.probiotic.org/lactobacillus-bulgaricus.htm . It contains NO sugar, apart from what was in the milk, and NO powdered milk or anything else but mild - as it comes from the cow, sheep, goat or buffalo and the ... yeast, or whatever the proper word for it is, with Lactobacillus delbrueckii subsp. bulgaricus и Streptococcus thermophilus - the two strains are symbiotic.
> 
> It is the best thing there is for disbacteriosis (I am not sure of the spelling of that word), which would occur after taking antibiotics, or sometimes due to viral or other infection and cause diarrhea.
> 
> This bacteria is endemic to the region.
> 
> PP
> A yogurt can NOT be 0% fat. It is simply not yogurt. It is most probably full with genetically modified soy or corn farina. There is no way to take whey - which would be a no-fat milk - and turn it into yogurt. Unless you just fill it with lots of unhealthy products to thicken and just call it "yogurt" - but it is not, and it is not even healthy. The real yogurt should be 3.6% fat and it can be made 2% fat, but this is the lowest that can be turned to yogurt and it is... sort of ... well, I think there is no word in english for it, or at least I could not find one - the thing that happens when you put water in normal yogurt and stir. Which is to say, it is not thick at all, it's nearly liquid.
> Believe me, I know what I am talking about, I live in the Mecca of yogurt.
> 
> But that reminds me of a few summer yogurt ... recipe (not for yogurt, but with it).
> 
> The first is for a drink (not alcohol). Put water and yogurt, stir well. How much does not really matter. Put some salt in it - as much as you like. Put some ice, if you like. This is also recommended for low blood pressure - especially for pregnant women in a hot summer day. It is called... well, sounds like "airan"
> 
> The best loved cold summer soup - "tarator". Put yogurt and water, cut some cucumber to very small pieces (or grate it). Smash some garlic and put it in, with some salt. Put some fresh dill, finely cut. And (optional) some chopped / cut small walnuts. And just a touch of vegetable oil.
> 
> If you put the yogurt in a lint and let it drain (for quite a wile) you can do nearly the same, just use pickled cucumber instead of fresh one - and you have a "Snejanka" - (snowhite) salad.
> 
> Put some sugar and strawberry in the yogurt and cool it in the fridge - and you have a healthy and most delicious cream.
> 
> Or, my son (and me) just loves this one - put some sugar and cinnamon in it, stir it - and there is another kind of cream._
> 
> Now, I realize you probably can't find Bulgarian yogurt anywhere outside Bulgaria or Japan (and probably a few places in US), but I guess the taste will be similar with any yogurt - of these recipes, I mean - even though not having the same health restoring qualities.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for those, the _Tarator_ will be on the menu this Summer, if we get one in England, I love chilled soups.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Ditto, Dave's comment, Me, too. Thanks dandy/sue


----------



## iamsam

i'm with you siouxann - i would have shutters - i like the ones with the fabric insert - just whip them out and wash - dusting the louvers can be a pain.

sam



siouxann said:


> I have half-sized shutters on the lower part of most of my windows, and as soon as I find the correct sizes, they will be on ALL of my windows.


----------



## iamsam

he is not sold yet - come on over and buy him.

sam



carol's gifts said:


> :lol: :roll: Sam, i love this pure black one. Reminds me of the cocker spaniel we use to have named midnight!. he's o cut-is he sold yet?


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave
> You've certainly lived a life totally different to most if not all of us on KP. But it has certainly produced an interesting unique indivdual- even if totally opposite to what your father thought was 'correct'. It's so important to be able to guide children without controlling them- they need to be allowed to live their own lives, not what we think they should be living. But when they are going against everything we believe in it is hard to let them go their own way. What a terrible shame that things reached that point with your father.
> I told my hubby about you saying only educational pursuits allowed and then told him he should be able to relate. He has a tendency to think something that is being done must be useful and so tended to want the things the girls did to be beneficial in some way. But not totally so, and as I told him they had a mother who wouldn't let it happen. HIs response? 'who me?' in a tone that said he agreed with me! Guess we balanced each other out.
> 
> 
> 
> It was nothing to do with correctness, it was about control and a desire to make me as two-dimensional as him, he had all the depth of personality of a sheet of Formica! I'm actually quite grateful to him, I learned to plan, schedule, check and verify everything, cover all eventualities and to always have an alternative course of action at the ready. Constantly having to out-wit him was excellent training. I can be very determined, I possibly wouldn't have studied so hard if I hadn't needed so much ammunition to get my own way.
> 
> It was all thoroughly amusing, it pleased him to describe me as, "Not so much a little mistake, more of an unmitigated disaster", I took great pleasure in ensuring those words haunted him!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you siblings, or was everything concentrated in you?
Click to expand...

After one "unmitigated disaster" he made sure there weren't any more! I'm an only child of two only children wrapped up in themselves, my only living relatives are three second cousins. It worked out pretty well for me, with no other comparisons, I could escape parental influence. From the age of twelve I used to jump on a train into the centre of London and wander, taking photographs as I went; in bad weather I went to the V&A or the Tate, much better than dining with my parents. I love the 'cast courts', the days I spent happily sketching in there!

The great thing with my father was that he didn't want me in his sight, gave me more freedom than most enjoy. All I had to do, was comvince him I'd be sensible; that done, I had free rein. The trick of it was to play within his rules.

Dave


----------



## Tessadele

Hello and Happy Easter to all. I'm sure whatever your occupations you'll enjoy having a holiday, albeit a short one. It's funny isn't it, even if you have a busy time entertaining family & friends it's still more relaxing than going to work. Of course, I've given that up now, but sometimes I'd love to have a paid job again.

I've read all through this week's TP, it took me half the morning, so I must say those of you with problems are in my prayers, I know how much family means to you all & how you need to stay strong to help where needed. Of course "family" includes those lovely little pets we all adore who rule our lives!!
The topics this week have been very interesting, I like to shop in Aldis & loved the pictures of Portsmouth, about 8 miles from where I live. I enjoyed Dave's history lessons which told me a few things I feel I should have known, weren't his photographs good? If anyone manages to come to Portsmouth please tell me because I'd love to meet some of the people on here that I feel I know so well. Time to get tea. Tessa.


----------



## FireballDave

Tessadele said:


> Dave, I think you are making a lot of women happy on this site, I don't think you need choose just one,but if you think you do let me know. I'll soon talk you out of it. HA,HA,HA,
> I'm very happy as I've just rec'd an e-mail from my DGS No.1 to say that he has been given an award to do his Ph.d at UCL & as you will know, they don't grow on trees. It is for 3yrs. & includes a stipend for his living costs. I'm happy because he stood on his own feet to get this far, his Father thought he should go out to work so gave him no help at all, so I had promised to pay his fees if he didn't get the award. Boy, am I relieved!
> The funny thing is,he wanted to be an architect, but thought the course would take too long so settled for eng. design, then made friends at Bartlett who persuaded him to do his Masters there, & now to carry on. So it's a good job he didn't take any orders from his dad. I hope he turns out as successful as you.
> 
> Tessa.


Fantastic news, striking a deal for doctorial studies is always a challenge! I know UCLwell, I lecture at Univ., our paths may cross!

In my book, success is having fun and not a care in the world, I call it 'freedom'!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Tessadele said:


> Hello and Happy Easter to all. I'm sure whatever your occupations you'll enjoy having a holiday, albeit a short one. It's funny isn't it, even if you have a busy time entertaining family & friends it's still more relaxing than going to work. Of course, I've given that up now, but sometimes I'd love to have a paid job again.
> 
> I've read all through this week's TP, it took me half the morning, so I must say those of you with problems are in my prayers, I know how much family means to you all & how you need to stay strong to help where needed. Of course "family" includes those lovely little pets we all adore who rule our lives!!
> The topics this week have been very interesting, I like to shop in Aldis & loved the pictures of Portsmouth, about 8 miles from where I live. I enjoyed Dave's history lessons which told me a few things I feel I should have known, weren't his photographs good? If anyone manages to come to Portsmouth please tell me because I'd love to meet some of the people on here that I feel I know so well. Time to get tea. Tessa.


I'll be back down next month, if you're up for afternoon tea.

dave


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello and Happy Easter to all. I'm sure whatever your occupations you'll enjoy having a holiday, albeit a short one. It's funny isn't it, even if you have a busy time entertaining family & friends it's still more relaxing than going to work. Of course, I've given that up now, but sometimes I'd love to have a paid job again.
> 
> I've read all through this week's TP, it took me half the morning, so I must say those of you with problems are in my prayers, I know how much family means to you all & how you need to stay strong to help where needed. Of course "family" includes those lovely little pets we all adore who rule our lives!!
> The topics this week have been very interesting, I like to shop in Aldis & loved the pictures of Portsmouth, about 8 miles from where I live. I enjoyed Dave's history lessons which told me a few things I feel I should have known, weren't his photographs good? If anyone manages to come to Portsmouth please tell me because I'd love to meet some of the people on here that I feel I know so well. Time to get tea. Tessa.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back down next month, if you're up for afternoon tea.
> 
> dave
Click to expand...

What? And let her talk you out of finding the "right woman?" :lol:


----------



## DorisT

thewren said:


> i'm with you siouxann - i would have shutters - i like the ones with the fabric insert - just whip them out and wash - dusting the louvers can be a pain.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have half-sized shutters on the lower part of most of my windows, and as soon as I find the correct sizes, they will be on ALL of my windows.
Click to expand...

When I started redoing my kitchen, I shopped for half shutters for my over-the-sink window. They were so expensive, I gave up on the idea. I love them, though!


----------



## DorisT

HandyFamily, I love yogurt; I've been buying Greek yogurt at the store (Chobani brand). I wonder how that compares with the Bulgarian. The best yogurt I ever had was in Iceland. I wish I could remember the brand so I could buy it here in the U.S. I agree that it's good for the digestion; I never have tummy aches.


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello and Happy Easter to all. I'm sure whatever your occupations you'll enjoy having a holiday, albeit a short one. It's funny isn't it, even if you have a busy time entertaining family & friends it's still more relaxing than going to work. Of course, I've given that up now, but sometimes I'd love to have a paid job again.
> 
> I've read all through this week's TP, it took me half the morning, so I must say those of you with problems are in my prayers, I know how much family means to you all & how you need to stay strong to help where needed. Of course "family" includes those lovely little pets we all adore who rule our lives!!
> The topics this week have been very interesting, I like to shop in Aldis & loved the pictures of Portsmouth, about 8 miles from where I live. I enjoyed Dave's history lessons which told me a few things I feel I should have known, weren't his photographs good? If anyone manages to come to Portsmouth please tell me because I'd love to meet some of the people on here that I feel I know so well. Time to get tea. Tessa.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back down next month, if you're up for afternoon tea.
> 
> dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? And let her talk you out of finding the "right woman?" :lol:
Click to expand...

As you know, I roll through life, dancing to my own tune!

Davw


----------



## Southern Gal

Althea said:


> I'm with you, Sam - no curtains in my house, either. Hate housework of any kind and the thought of taking down and washing curtains, then ?ironing them and putting them up again, is enough to deter me from ever going there (I'm clumsy and accident-prone, too!) Holland blinds and outside awnings to protect the furniture from sun damage are sufficient for my needs.


bj and i lived in our house for 20 yrs before i decided to put some toppers on the window, i have blinds, but as our house is a old, old home, (remodeled) it has some huge windows in it and i love lots of light, so no curtains for us. i found at a yd sale, the prettiest custom made shower curtain, (must have been a huge shower too!i did 2 toppers and did a swag for the 3 windows together, i couldn't decide what kind of rod to use to get the look i wanted, so we rummaged through flee markets and found some old glass door knobs and bj screwed them into the facings for my swag to drap off off, and i love it, i will guarantee no one else has them like that  i like a mix of the old and new and a few bird houses thrown in also.


----------



## Poledra65

Your own tune is always the best one to dance through life to. 
Now ladies, if Dave was married, he certainly would not be able to devote this much time to all of us. lol... We enjoy him too much to share him with a wife. :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Your own tune is always the best one to dance through life to.
> Now ladies, if Dave was married, he certainly would not be able to devote this much time to all of us. lol... We enjoy him too much to share him with a wife. :lol:


I agree :lol:


----------



## Marianne818

Poledra65 said:


> Your own tune is always the best one to dance through life to.
> Now ladies, if Dave was married, he certainly would not be able to devote this much time to all of us. lol... We enjoy him too much to share him with a wife. :lol:


AMEN!!! Dave, I have found (as you probably have as well) that living life as you wish has a lot of advantages. I enjoy the freedom of not having someone to talk over my plans with. Of course for the past 2 yrs and hopefully for many more, I have to deal with sitters for my Mom should I want to be away even for a few hours. Still I know I have my own choices to make and I am loving life for the first time in many many years!!! Enjoy life is my mantra, took me 61 yrs to figure out what makes me happy, now I love my life and all that are in it!
Marianne


----------



## martin keith

Stick to your guns Dave, sounds like you are under attack.
Marriage is a wonderful institution, but who wants to live in a institution?
"Run Dave run" I am just kidding.


----------



## HandyFamily

FireballDave said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday there was a thread about yogurt and I posted there and now I have to prepare a ... lecture / report (not on yogurt), and I actually have to shorten - a lot - one I had made some time ago and... this is somewhat boring work and, you know, mind drifts away... and anyway, I just remembered that people here like cooking and recipes and I did post a few there... I wanted to post another one here, for a baked... thing, I don't know, it should be translated like Easter cake, but ours is really much different, and anyway, I have no time to translate this now (it is a complicated thing), but I taught I could just post the yogurt recipes... They are fast and easy and I really love them, but I will just put my post here, for if I have to re-write them I will be a really baad girl for spending the time instead of working on the report...
> So, here goes:
> 
> ... Bulgarian yogurt...
> 
> _ It is the best think for the digesting system. It is the best probiotic there is. Actually the probiotic pills are mostly the bacteria in Bulgarian ... well, yogurt (it is called "sour milk" ). And contains live ... sourdough, with Lactobacillus Bulgaricus. See, for example, http://bacillusbulgaricus.com/lactobacillus-bulgaricus.htm , http://www.probiotic.org/lactobacillus-bulgaricus.htm . It contains NO sugar, apart from what was in the milk, and NO powdered milk or anything else but mild - as it comes from the cow, sheep, goat or buffalo and the ... yeast, or whatever the proper word for it is, with Lactobacillus delbrueckii subsp. bulgaricus и Streptococcus thermophilus - the two strains are symbiotic.
> 
> It is the best thing there is for disbacteriosis (I am not sure of the spelling of that word), which would occur after taking antibiotics, or sometimes due to viral or other infection and cause diarrhea.
> 
> This bacteria is endemic to the region.
> 
> PP
> A yogurt can NOT be 0% fat. It is simply not yogurt. It is most probably full with genetically modified soy or corn farina. There is no way to take whey - which would be a no-fat milk - and turn it into yogurt. Unless you just fill it with lots of unhealthy products to thicken and just call it "yogurt" - but it is not, and it is not even healthy. The real yogurt should be 3.6% fat and it can be made 2% fat, but this is the lowest that can be turned to yogurt and it is... sort of ... well, I think there is no word in english for it, or at least I could not find one - the thing that happens when you put water in normal yogurt and stir. Which is to say, it is not thick at all, it's nearly liquid.
> Believe me, I know what I am talking about, I live in the Mecca of yogurt.
> 
> But that reminds me of a few summer yogurt ... recipe (not for yogurt, but with it).
> 
> The first is for a drink (not alcohol). Put water and yogurt, stir well. How much does not really matter. Put some salt in it - as much as you like. Put some ice, if you like. This is also recommended for low blood pressure - especially for pregnant women in a hot summer day. It is called... well, sounds like "airan"
> 
> The best loved cold summer soup - "tarator". Put yogurt and water, cut some cucumber to very small pieces (or grate it). Smash some garlic and put it in, with some salt. Put some fresh dill, finely cut. And (optional) some chopped / cut small walnuts. And just a touch of vegetable oil.
> 
> If you put the yogurt in a lint and let it drain (for quite a wile) you can do nearly the same, just use pickled cucumber instead of fresh one - and you have a "Snejanka" - (snowhite) salad.
> 
> Put some sugar and strawberry in the yogurt and cool it in the fridge - and you have a healthy and most delicious cream.
> 
> Or, my son (and me) just loves this one - put some sugar and cinnamon in it, stir it - and there is another kind of cream._
> 
> Now, I realize you probably can't find Bulgarian yogurt anywhere outside Bulgaria or Japan (and probably a few places in US), but I guess the taste will be similar with any yogurt - of these recipes, I mean - even though not having the same health restoring qualities.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for those, the _Tarator_ will be on the menu this Summer, if we get one in England, I love chilled soups.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Hahaha, well, if you don't, come visit. We generally get 3 - 4 months worth of summer. I will make tarator - it is one of the not so many things I can actually "cook"...


----------



## pammie1234

I guess I missed some of the posts! Don't remember some of the recipes that have been talked about! Guess I'll glance back through.

Dave, I can so relate to you in many ways. My father wasn't around; in fact he was a real *****. I had a great mother, but she did have a problem with my "free spirit." I guess you would say that I was the "black sheep of the family." I just didn't always follow the rules in the traditional manner. I just feel that we are very unique and creative people that have our own way of doing things. The biggest problem my family has with me is that I am not a housecleaner. I tend to have lots of clutter piles. I have tried to improve on this, but still not where I want to be. I don't think I'll ever be as neat as the rest of my family. Some of it may be from living alone and doing things the way I want, like playing first and then working! I am a work in progress, but that is ok.


----------



## HandyFamily

Pammie, I am with you on this, if you ever find a way of fast and easy cleaning... do let me know? I know I won't be the inventor of that, so... maybe you will?..


----------



## iamsam

i love the bumper sticker "happiness is being single"

sam

sold number two puppy.



martin keith said:


> Stick to your guns Dave, sounds like you are under attack.
> Marriage is a wonderful institution, but who wants to live in a institution?
> "Run Dave run" I am just kidding.


----------



## Poledra65

I am a potentially very lazy person when it comes to cleaning, so I try to do at least one cleaning thing a day aside from dishes, I get it out of the way first, well second thing after coffee and KP, so that that way it's done for the day. 
It's taken years to get to the point where I follow my philosophy most days and if I don't put laundry away as soon as I finish it, it's a lost cause. But as Pammie said, work in progress.


----------



## DorisT

thewren said:


> i love the bumper sticker "happiness is being single"
> 
> sam
> 
> sold number two puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to your guns Dave, sounds like you are under attack.
> Marriage is a wonderful institution, but who wants to live in a institution?
> "Run Dave run" I am just kidding.
Click to expand...

Being single has its good qualities, but being married to the right person for 61 1/2 years has a lot of benefits, too, Sam. Guess I'd better leave Dave alone - he knows what's best for him.

Congrats on the sale of the second pup. I hope their new families will have children.


----------



## wannabear

DorisT said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love the bumper sticker "happiness is being single"
> 
> sam
> 
> sold number two puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to your guns Dave, sounds like you are under attack.
> Marriage is a wonderful institution, but who wants to live in a institution?
> "Run Dave run" I am just kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being single has its good qualities, but being married to the right person for 61 1/2 years has a lot of benefits, too, Sam. Guess I'd better leave Dave alone - he knows what's best for him.
> 
> Congrats on the sale of the second pup. I hope their new families will have children.
Click to expand...

Being married to the wrong person was pretty dreadful, but I still have a belief that marriage is a good thing.


----------



## Tessadele

FireballDave said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello and Happy Easter to all. I'm sure whatever your occupations you'll enjoy having a holiday, albeit a short one. It's funny isn't it, even if you have a busy time entertaining family & friends it's still more relaxing than going to work. Of course, I've given that up now, but sometimes I'd love to have a paid job again.
> 
> I've read all through this week's TP, it took me half the morning, so I must say those of you with problems are in my prayers, I know how much family means to you all & how you need to stay strong to help where needed. Of course "family" includes those lovely little pets we all adore who rule our lives!!
> The topics this week have been very interesting, I like to shop in Aldis & loved the pictures of Portsmouth, about 8 miles from where I live. I enjoyed Dave's history lessons which told me a few things I feel I should have known, weren't his photographs good? If anyone manages to come to Portsmouth please tell me because I'd love to meet some of the people on here that I feel I know so well. Time to get tea. Tessa.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back down next month, if you're up for afternoon tea.
> 
> dave
Click to expand...

If you're down for it, I'll be up for it.

Tessa.


----------



## Tessadele

Sam, So glad to hear your puppy sales are going well. When I sold a litter I had one left when we were leaving the country & I just dreaded having to put him in the dog rescue. Fortunately, the man who came to arrange for our stuff to go in store was smitten when Pup lay across his feet & went to sleep, so he had a good home at the last minute. Hope the rest of yours go soon. Don't spend all the money on cake!! Tessa.


----------



## iamsam

i'm trying not to count my chickens before they hatch but i would like enough to lay cork floors in my little house.

sam



Tessadele said:


> Sam, So glad to hear your puppy sales are going well. When I sold a litter I had one left when we were leaving the country & I just dreaded having to put him in the dog rescue. Fortunately, the man who came to arrange for our stuff to go in store was smitten when Pup lay across his feet & went to sleep, so he had a good home at the last minute. Hope the rest of yours go soon. Don't spend all the money on cake!! Tessa.


----------



## siouxann

Having spent the first 41 years of my life under a man's influence, first daddy-dearest and then a husband, I can say that the past 20 years have been great! I decide what i want to do, when, and where! As Martin said, marriage is a wonderful institution, but . . . I personally don't like the taste of wedding cake well enough to try it again.


----------



## Tessadele

Doris, so glad you know what a happy marriage is, it sometimes seems so many are unhappy. My marriage to my late husband was wonderful & if he hadn't died I would still be with him. However life goes on & I now have a lovely partner who takes great care to make me happy. We have a boat we share and a family each that we share happily and we never argue about money or him watching football and car racing on tv. But.... Oh, if only my husband had lived. 
One thing I have learnt is that there are very different ways of loving and being loved, so I count my blessings.

Mind you, I have told him the next one has to have no sense of smell {he hates perfumes} and perfect hearing. lol. {I hope there won't be a need for a next one}. Tessa.


----------



## pammie1234

Don't delete them, one day you'll see a packet on the shelf in a shop and then you'll be able to try the various receipts out.

Dave[/quote]

Maybe I'll just fly to London to get it! That would be a fun thing to do!


----------



## FireballDave

It's midnight and I'm late this week! I've just posted my receipt for Herb-Crusted Lamb, the perfect Easter roast to start this week's tea party off, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-72796-1.html#1329359

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Don't delete them, one day you'll see a packet on the shelf in a shop and then you'll be able to try the various receipts out.
> 
> Dave


Maybe I'll just fly to London to get it! That would be a fun thing to do![/quote]

I'll take you to a _Pie Shop_ while you're here!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't delete them, one day you'll see a packet on the shelf in a shop and then you'll be able to try the various receipts out.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll just fly to London to get it! That would be a fun thing to do!
Click to expand...

I'll take you to a _Pie Shop_ while you're here!

Sounds like a good idea!

Dave[/quote]


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> i love the bumper sticker "happiness is being single"
> 
> sam
> 
> sold number two puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to your guns Dave, sounds like you are under attack.
> Marriage is a wonderful institution, but who wants to live in a institution?
> "Run Dave run" I am just kidding.
Click to expand...

I have to butt in here....for some, being single is fine...for me...I LOVE being married. Both of us being retired, we are spending most of each day together....it's grand. Not always great adventures, but each day brings its own adventures, and I love sharing them with my DH. Much better (for me) than talking to myself!
just my POV...Carol (IL) each to his/her own


----------



## flockie

DorisT said:


> I'm not sure to whom I should direct my question - either Flockie or Marianne. One of you mentioned making donuts in a donut pan. I bought a pan this week that makes petite donuts. There are two recipes on the cardboard cover, but I wondered if you have a low calorie recipe, please?


Sorry Doris, I don't have a low-cal donut recipe. I will keep looking and if I find one I will post it.

Flockie


----------



## darowil

siouxann said:


> I have half-sized shutters on the lower part of most of my windows, and as soon as I find the correct sizes, they will be on ALL of my windows.


I was telling my husband during summer that I wanted something that only covered the bottom half of the window- that is where the sun hits anf light can still get in. On the hottest days would use the roller blinds to totally cover the windows but I like some natural light during the day.


----------



## flockie

pammie1234 said:


> The biggest problem my family has with me is that I am not a housecleaner. I tend to have lots of clutter piles. I have tried to improve on this, but still not where I want to be. I don't think I'll ever be as neat as the rest of my family. Some of it may be from living alone and doing things the way I want, like playing first and then working! I am a work in progress, but that is ok.


Pammie, you and I must have been separated at birth! If I'm reading, the house could explode around me and I probably wouldn't notice. In fact, my clutter piles look like a small explosion happened around me.

Flockie


----------



## margewhaples

Good evening all: The sun is well down on the horizon with natural red and amber tones-my favorite to see that ball of fire sink to the ocean behind the horizon. Reds and purples and ambers blending in an ombre infusion. Had I but some talent and paint I could capture it for you all who are away from the shore. Knitting is sort of taking a back seat lately with me only catching a few rows here and there with the holidays coming for everyone- the schedule is all messed up. Our annual celebration of the Memorial of the Last Supper was last night after sun down. Did not get back until 2130 so not much accomplished. As for house cleaning I adhere to the motto taught to me by a very dear
older gentlemen who had known me all my life. I would fret about all that wasn't getting done and he would say: Marge,
"if I don't do it today, I'll do it tomorrow, If I die tonight then it doesn't matter anyway, and if I don't "I'll get it done tomorrow,if I don't, then I'll do it the next day." I've found that very little is actually vital, and this policy allows me to schedule my life and not let it schedule me. Sometimes my house looks like a tornado hit.
But it' okay because there's possibly tomorrow.Contentment
and happiness is the real issue and I've found that health is the only thing that can surplant my plans.
As to Hobo's chronicles he is doing just fine. It feels like he weighs 5 lbs heavier than when he first crossed my doorstep, yet he feels that he should have something of every thing I eat. I'm still rather careful to give him small amts. particularly of meat. His coat is now silky and I've begun to see some fat layer over his ribs and at his neck. So all's well. Thanks so much for your encouraging remarks. One of the seniors at the ctr made him a nice flannel bed and blanket. Now it's only getting him toys that remains. If anyone has suggestions as to what toys I could get such a small dog. Please respond here. 
Loving all you for you kindnesses. Lisa and Sam I've finished my scarf in feather and fan.My problem seem to have been that the patterns did not balance the yo and the stitches to the number of cast ons. Marlark Marge.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  Margewharples--Thanks for the picturesque, colorful description of the sun setting over the ocean. I LOVE THE OCEAN! If I could live anywhere it would be by the ocean. my DH does not like the water, so that's one reason we will stay here in Illinois. There is beauty here as well. The corn fields in the summer far as the eyes can see. The busyness of the farms. The beautiful snow falls in the winter. The early morning frost in the fall as temperstures chill. I love nature and the beauty God has created for us to enjoy. Marge you are an artist just not on canvas!! Thanks again. Happy Easter/Passover weekend to you.


----------



## DorisT

flockie said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure to whom I should direct my question - either Flockie or Marianne. One of you mentioned making donuts in a donut pan. I bought a pan this week that makes petite donuts. There are two recipes on the cardboard cover, but I wondered if you have a low calorie recipe, please?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Doris, I don't have a low-cal donut recipe. I will keep looking and if I find one I will post it.
> 
> Flockie
Click to expand...

Thanks, Flockie. I'm beginning to wonder if there is such a thing! :roll:


----------



## DorisT

cmaliza
I have to butt in here....for some said:


> I couldn't agree more, Carol! You said it very well! We must have picked the "right" men.


----------



## siouxann

I have a recipe for BAKED donuts somewhere. I don't know how lo-cal they are, but if you'd like the recipe, I'll hunt it down. They would have to be better than the deep-fried variety.



DorisT said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure to whom I should direct my question - either Flockie or Marianne. One of you mentioned making donuts in a donut pan. I bought a pan this week that makes petite donuts. There are two recipes on the cardboard cover, but I wondered if you have a low calorie recipe, please?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Doris, I don't have a low-cal donut recipe. I will keep looking and if I find one I will post it.
> 
> Flockie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Flockie. I'm beginning to wonder if there is such a thing! :roll:
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

I think I need to say that I loved being married, well my second one that is :wink: First was an abuser, but we won't go there.. my second loving sweet hubby was a dream, but alcohol was his demon, sober for over 22 yrs decided to start drinking, anyway, we stayed married but lived next door to each other, (odd I know.. but it's a long story). I had an opportunity in SC so I moved and was finding him a home when Hurricane Ike hit the Texas coast. He died during the hurricane. So, I am a widow, single and no.. I won't marry again, I love my life.. I had a loving sweet man to share 15 yrs with before the bottle took him away. 
Happy Easter to all, Happy Passover to my Jewish friends.. 
God Bless and keep you safe in all that you do..
Marianne


----------



## charliesaunt

To all my "Tea Party" friends, here's a site you might all enjoy. Much better to read on a daily basis than most of the junk in our daily papers.

http://spitalfieldslife.com/2012/04/07/the-historic-cakes-of-spitalfields/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SpitalfieldsLife+%28Spitalfields+Life%29


----------



## dandylion

Congratulations on that 61 1/2 year achievement, Doris. Sue



DorisT said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love the bumper sticker "happiness is being single"
> 
> sam
> 
> sold number two puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to your guns Dave, sounds like you are under attack.
> Marriage is a wonderful institution, but who wants to live in a institution?
> "Run Dave run" I am just kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being single has its good qualities, but being married to the right person for 61 1/2 years has a lot of benefits, too, Sam. Guess I'd better leave Dave alone - he knows what's best for him.
> 
> Congrats on the sale of the second pup. I hope their new families will have children.
Click to expand...


----------



## HandyFamily

DorisT said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love the bumper sticker "happiness is being single"
> 
> sam
> 
> sold number two puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to your guns Dave, sounds like you are under attack.
> Marriage is a wonderful institution, but who wants to live in a institution?
> "Run Dave run" I am just kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being single has its good qualities, but being married to the right person for 61 1/2 years has a lot of benefits, too, Sam. Guess I'd better leave Dave alone - he knows what's best for him.
> 
> Congrats on the sale of the second pup. I hope their new families will have children.
Click to expand...

I wish some day I will have a marriage this long... Not very likely, to have both life this long - we started pretty late in life, but...


----------



## budasha

HandyFamily said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love the bumper sticker "happiness is being single"
> 
> sam
> 
> sold number two puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to your guns Dave, sounds like you are under attack.
> Marriage is a wonderful institution, but who wants to live in a institution?
> "Run Dave run" I am just kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being single has its good qualities, but being married to the right person for 61 1/2 years has a lot of benefits, too, Sam. Guess I'd better leave Dave alone - he knows what's best for him.
> 
> Congrats on the sale of the second pup. I hope their new families will have children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish some day I will have a marriage this long... Not very likely, to have both life this long - we started pretty late in life, but...
Click to expand...

HandyFamily - I just checked out your website. Your patterns are gorgeous. Do you sell them?


----------



## HandyFamily

Yes, I do sell the ones on Etsy - and if you have looked at the site with all the pictures (on snimka.bg), there are some things there that I would make some kind of... maybe not detailed instructions, but guidings for the making of them for free use, and one I did not put in to a file yet, but I intend to do so and sell - the last tunic I made... 

And thank you so much for liking my patterns!!!
It means so much to me - since I am not primary an artist, I graduated in theoretical chemistry and do computer simulations, and as for thread-work I am mostly self-taught (apart of basic stitches, cast-on off and stuff) and am so happy when someone likes the things I make... Thank you!!!


----------



## budasha

I love the summer lace blouse. I have bookmarked it so that I can order the pattern when I'm ready to work on it.


----------



## HandyFamily

Thank you SO much for liking my design!
And specially this one - it was one of my... "wilder" ideas, when I tried to explain what I had in mind to my mom she said like... oh, this will NEVER work - but it did and she liked it at the end, but still, a more... traditional person, says like - well, it would be better without these things on he sides - and I so like them!
Thanks so, so much!!


----------



## DorisT

siouxann said:


> I have a recipe for BAKED donuts somewhere. I don't know how lo-cal they are, but if you'd like the recipe, I'll hunt it down. They would have to be better than the deep-fried variety.
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure to whom I should direct my question - either Flockie or Marianne. One of you mentioned making donuts in a donut pan. I bought a pan this week that makes petite donuts. There are two recipes on the cardboard cover, but I wondered if you have a low calorie recipe, please?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Doris, I don't have a low-cal donut recipe. I will keep looking and if I find one I will post it.
> 
> Flockie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Flockie. I'm beginning to wonder if there is such a thing! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If you can find it, that would be great, siouxann.


----------



## DorisT

dandylion said:


> Congratulations on that 61 1/2 year achievement, Doris. Sue


Thank you, Sue! It's hard to believe we've been together all those years; and that's not counting the 3 years we knew each other before we were married. It hasn't all been sweetness and light, but we've been together through thick and thin, just like the marriage vows say, "sickness and health" and all that.


----------



## flockie

Baked Donuts
4 ounces (113 grams) Pastry flour
3 1/2 ounces (99 grams)sugar
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/8 teaspoon nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 ounce (28 grams) dried buttermilk powder
2 large eggs
1 1/4 ounces (35 grams) vegetable oil 
2 tablespoons water

1) Whisk together all of the dry ingredients in a medium-sized mixing bowl.
2) In a separate bowl, beat the eggs, oil and water (or buttermilk or yogurt) until foamy.
3) Pour the liquid ingredients all at once into the dry ingredients and stir just until combined.
4) Butter or grease the doughnut pan; non-stick pan spray works well here. Note: even though the pan is non-stick, since the doughnuts are low-fat they may stick unless you grease the pan first. Fill each doughnut form half full.
5) Bake the doughnuts in a preheated 375°F oven for 10 to 12 minutes. When done, they'll spring back when touched lightly, and will be quite brown on the top.
6) Remove the doughnuts from the oven, remove them from the pan, and allow them to cool on rack. Glaze with icing, or coat with cinnamon-sugar or any non-melting sugar. 

This is the recipe that is available through King Arthur Flour website. 

Enjoy!


----------



## FireballDave

flockie said:


> Baked Donuts
> 4 ounces (113 grams) Pastry flour
> 3 1/2 ounces (99 grams)sugar
> 1 teaspoon baking powder
> 1/8 teaspoon nutmeg
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> 1 teaspoon cinnamon
> 1 ounce (28 grams) dried buttermilk powder
> 2 large eggs
> 1 1/4 ounces (35 grams) vegetable oil
> 2 tablespoons water
> 
> 1) Whisk together all of the dry ingredients in a medium-sized mixing bowl.
> 2) In a separate bowl, beat the eggs, oil and water (or buttermilk or yogurt) until foamy.
> 3) Pour the liquid ingredients all at once into the dry ingredients and stir just until combined.
> 4) Butter or grease the doughnut pan; non-stick pan spray works well here. Note: even though the pan is non-stick, since the doughnuts are low-fat they may stick unless you grease the pan first. Fill each doughnut form half full.
> 5) Bake the doughnuts in a preheated 375°F oven for 10 to 12 minutes. When done, they'll spring back when touched lightly, and will be quite brown on the top.
> 6) Remove the doughnuts from the oven, remove them from the pan, and allow them to cool on rack. Glaze with icing, or coat with cinnamon-sugar or any non-melting sugar.
> 
> This is the recipe that is available through King Arthur Flour website.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks for finding this one for us, I've never been very successful with them before, I think I'll have another go.

Dave


----------



## dandylion

Thanks for this, I'm thinking of forwarding it to my grand niece who just made the easy fried donuts for her son.. I'm wondering what she could use instead of donut pan with donut forms? I'm thiniking of reshaping foil cupcake inserts. Maybe that would work. She's pretty handy and creative. Sue



flockie said:


> Baked Donuts
> 4 ounces (113 grams) Pastry flour
> 3 1/2 ounces (99 grams)sugar
> 1 teaspoon baking powder
> 1/8 teaspoon nutmeg
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> 1 teaspoon cinnamon
> 1 ounce (28 grams) dried buttermilk powder
> 2 large eggs
> 1 1/4 ounces (35 grams) vegetable oil
> 2 tablespoons water
> 
> 1) Whisk together all of the dry ingredients in a medium-sized mixing bowl.
> 2) In a separate bowl, beat the eggs, oil and water (or buttermilk or yogurt) until foamy.
> 3) Pour the liquid ingredients all at once into the dry ingredients and stir just until combined.
> 4) Butter or grease the doughnut pan; non-stick pan spray works well here. Note: even though the pan is non-stick, since the doughnuts are low-fat they may stick unless you grease the pan first. Fill each doughnut form half full.
> 5) Bake the doughnuts in a preheated 375°F oven for 10 to 12 minutes. When done, they'll spring back when touched lightly, and will be quite brown on the top.
> 6) Remove the doughnuts from the oven, remove them from the pan, and allow them to cool on rack. Glaze with icing, or coat with cinnamon-sugar or any non-melting sugar.
> 
> This is the recipe that is available through King Arthur Flour website.
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## DorisT

dandylion said:


> Thanks for this, I'm thinking of forwarding it to my grand niece who just made the easy fried donuts for her son.. I'm wondering what she could use instead of donut pan with donut forms? I'm thiniking of reshaping foil cupcake inserts. Maybe that would work. She's pretty handy and creative. Sue
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baked Donuts
> 4 ounces (113 grams) Pastry flour
> 3 1/2 ounces (99 grams)sugar
> 1 teaspoon baking powder
> 1/8 teaspoon nutmeg
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> 1 teaspoon cinnamon
> 1 ounce (28 grams) dried buttermilk powder
> 2 large eggs
> 1 1/4 ounces (35 grams) vegetable oil
> 2 tablespoons water
> 
> 1) Whisk together all of the dry ingredients in a medium-sized mixing bowl.
> 2) In a separate bowl, beat the eggs, oil and water (or buttermilk or yogurt) until foamy.
> 3) Pour the liquid ingredients all at once into the dry ingredients and stir just until combined.
> 4) Butter or grease the doughnut pan; non-stick pan spray works well here. Note: even though the pan is non-stick, since the doughnuts are low-fat they may stick unless you grease the pan first. Fill each doughnut form half full.
> 5) Bake the doughnuts in a preheated 375°F oven for 10 to 12 minutes. When done, they'll spring back when touched lightly, and will be quite brown on the top.
> 6) Remove the doughnuts from the oven, remove them from the pan, and allow them to cool on rack. Glaze with icing, or coat with cinnamon-sugar or any non-melting sugar.
> 
> This is the recipe that is available through King Arthur Flour website.
> 
> Enjoy!
Click to expand...

Sue, if you have a Ross store near you, their mini donut pan is not very expensive. That's where I bought mine.


----------



## DorisT

Thanks, flockie, that will be my next "experiment."


----------



## pammie1234

Love the baked donut recipe! Guess I'll have to find a donut pan. I have taken biscuits, poked a hole in the center, and fried them. They were good, too. And easy!


----------



## Marianne818

I have a couple more of the baked donut recipes, I'll have to find them and post them for those that would like them. I have 2 donut pans, I found one at Target, the other I won in a blog give-a-way :thumbup: My family loves the donuts, I use applesauce instead of oils taste just as good but lowers the calories ;-) 
Marianne


----------



## wannabear

Do you replace all the oil with applesauce? I made a carrot cake a couple of weeks ago and replaced part but was afraid to replace all the oil.


----------



## Marianne818

wannabear said:


> Do you replace all the oil with applesauce? I made a carrot cake a couple of weeks ago and replaced part but was afraid to replace all the oil.


I usually do half oil and half applesauce, I am still experimenting with the replacing, so far they are coming out nicely, next batch I will do 3/4 and 1/4 and see how that turns out.


----------



## flockie

You are all so welcome for the donut recipe..... glad I was able to find it and share with everyone. I am going to check at Ross for a donut pan since I don't have one either.


----------



## DorisT

flockie said:


> You are all so welcome for the donut recipe..... glad I was able to find it and share with everyone. I am going to check at Ross for a donut pan since I don't have one either.


I hope you find one, flockie. Mine was $8.99 minus the 10% discount on Tuesdays for Seniors. It makes a dozen donuts. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## dandylion

Thanks, Doris, No Ross stores here, but this is something I can look for in one of my favorite (kitchen gadets) stores. This would be nicee to have, and nice to give her as a gift this Christmas, along with the recipe. 
You think of everything, Sis :0 Thanks, dandysue



DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this, I'm thinking of forwarding it to my grand niece who just made the easy fried donuts for her son.. I'm wondering what she could use instead of donut pan with donut forms? I'm thiniking of reshaping foil cupcake inserts. Maybe that would work. She's pretty handy and creative. Sue
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baked Donuts
> 4 ounces (113 grams) Pastry flour
> 3 1/2 ounces (99 grams)sugar
> 1 teaspoon baking powder
> 1/8 teaspoon nutmeg
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> 1 teaspoon cinnamon
> 1 ounce (28 grams) dried buttermilk powder
> 2 large eggs
> 1 1/4 ounces (35 grams) vegetable oil
> 2 tablespoons water
> 
> 1) Whisk together all of the dry ingredients in a medium-sized mixing bowl.
> 2) In a separate bowl, beat the eggs, oil and water (or buttermilk or yogurt) until foamy.
> 3) Pour the liquid ingredients all at once into the dry ingredients and stir just until combined.
> 4) Butter or grease the doughnut pan; non-stick pan spray works well here. Note: even though the pan is non-stick, since the doughnuts are low-fat they may stick unless you grease the pan first. Fill each doughnut form half full.
> 5) Bake the doughnuts in a preheated 375°F oven for 10 to 12 minutes. When done, they'll spring back when touched lightly, and will be quite brown on the top.
> 6) Remove the doughnuts from the oven, remove them from the pan, and allow them to cool on rack. Glaze with icing, or coat with cinnamon-sugar or any non-melting sugar.
> 
> This is the recipe that is available through King Arthur Flour website.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sue, if you have a Ross store near you, their mini donut pan is not very expensive. That's where I bought mine.
Click to expand...


----------



## DorisT

dandy/sue, and anyone who is interested, there is also a muffin pan (I saw one at Ross) that has a prong I guess you'd call it sticking up from the center of each cup. According to the directions on the pan, you place a piece of fruit or whatever on the prong, then fill the cup with your batter. When it's all baked, you cut the muffin open and there is your surprise!!


----------



## carol's gifts

Doris T-thanks for the info about the pan. That sounds neat. I wonder if Bed, Bath and Beyond has this. I'm not sure we have a Ross here. I don't go out shopping very much. Have a great weekend--talk to you later on the tea party. Fred is still going thru a difficult time so I'm not on here as much right now.


----------



## Lurker 2

carol's gifts said:


> Doris T-thanks for the info about the pan. That sounds neat. I wonder if Bed, Bath and Beyond has this. I'm not sure we have a Ross here. I don't go out shopping very much. Have a great weekend--talk to you later on the tea party. Fred is still going thru a difficult time so I'm not on here as much right now.


dear Carol, I was wondering how things were going, I presume the problems are because of Fred's fall, a while ago now. do let us know how things are, when you get a chance. My prayers are with you both!


----------



## Marianne818

carol's gifts said:


> Doris T-thanks for the info about the pan. That sounds neat. I wonder if Bed, Bath and Beyond has this. I'm not sure we have a Ross here. I don't go out shopping very much. Have a great weekend--talk to you later on the tea party. Fred is still going thru a difficult time so I'm not on here as much right now.


Hey Carol, hope that Fred is doing better, I've had Mom at the Dr's all day today... running tests and so on, I got an hour break, they sedated her for a test, so I ran and did a bit of shopping. I don't get out alone very often so this was a special hour for sure! Target does have the donut pans, they are also available through Amazon.


----------



## carol's gifts

Marianne818-thanks marianne--i'll have to check it out;and we do have a Ross here-I noticed it when I was out.


----------



## BarbaraSD

We must be triplets! I feel so much better that there are others like me who don't mind their home isn't "Home Beautiful" candidates. As one friend said, I do like my "piles."



flockie said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem my family has with me is that I am not a housecleaner. I tend to have lots of clutter piles. I have tried to improve on this, but still not where I want to be. I don't think I'll ever be as neat as the rest of my family. Some of it may be from living alone and doing things the way I want, like playing first and then working! I am a work in progress, but that is ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie, you and I must have been separated at birth! If I'm reading, the house could explode around me and I probably wouldn't notice. In fact, my clutter piles look like a small explosion happened around me.
> 
> Flockie
Click to expand...


----------



## wannabear

Oh dear. My youngest daughter does household chores and then comes in and looks sadly at the table beside me. Piles of mail (until they begin to slide) and all my tools - pens, scissors, emery board, coaster, ice water . . . it isn't pretty.


----------



## pammie1234

Clutter really bothers my DS, but it really doesn't bother me at all. I am trying to do better, but since I've been working more, I've been doing less! I prefer to do my knitting and watch my sports on TV.


----------



## Needleme

Isn't life too short to worry too much about housecleaning? I'm with you, ladies, move my piles and I won't be able to find anything I need!


----------



## dandylion

My Grandniece came home with me for awhile. The room we walk into has some stacks of things that came out of the car I wrecked and may go into my new car, if I really think I need them -- maybe not. I warned her that my house was messy.

When she walked in Tatum said: "When did your house start to get messy?" Like some sort of little analyst  I had to laugh. dandy/sue



pammie1234 said:


> Clutter really bothers my DS, but it really doesn't bother me at all. I am trying to do better, but since I've been working more, I've been doing less! I prefer to do my knitting and watch my sports on TV.


----------



## Grandma Gail

I always tell people that I don't live in a house - I live in a storage area that happens to have some furniture. It seems that house cleaning always waits for me. I keep hoping that if I wait long enough, it'll clean itself - hasn't happened yet.


----------



## DorisT

Sorry to keep this thread going so long, but I read somewhere that messiness is a sign of a creative mind. I guess we're all creative! :thumbup:


----------



## mjs

DorisT said:


> Sorry to keep this thread going so long, but I read somewhere that messiness is a sign of a creative mind. I guess we're all creative! :thumbup:


I think long threads are fun, sort of.


----------



## dandylion

Somethings, just keep our interest, Doris.  
I used to keep a sign over my desk that read "A clean desk is the sign of a sick mind" 
I should have kept that sign.  Sue



DorisT said:


> Sorry to keep this thread going so long, but I read somewhere that messiness is a sign of a creative mind. I guess we're all creative! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

dandylion said:


> Somethings, just keep our interest, Doris.
> I used to keep a sign over my desk that read "A clean desk is the sign of a sick mind"
> I should have kept that sign.  Sue


In that case I must have a very healthy mind.


----------



## wannabear

I have a badge that says "Housework is a science. I'm into art." The kids gave it to me.


----------



## carol's gifts

Dandylion-Grandma Gail-Doris T-Wannabear---Ya'll are so funny!! I loved all your comments about housecleaning. I try to pick up as I go since I'm the only one here that can do it. It makes it easier that way! And YES I DO have my stacks as well. Especially in my craft room, and mail,magazines, junk mail needing to be shreaded! Oh well-it will get done eventually. My grandchildren are going on vacation to Florida next month so I'm makinga list of chores they can do for me to earn spending money.Nothing too hard just things I can't seem to get to.


----------



## pammie1234

wannabear said:


> I have a badge that says "Housework is a science. I'm into art." The kids gave it to me.


I love that! May I quote you?


----------



## wannabear

pammie1234 said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a badge that says "Housework is a science. I'm into art." The kids gave it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that! May I quote you?
Click to expand...

Oh, it doesn't belong to me, so yes indeed. And you can tell other people that I feel that way, if you want!


----------



## Needleme

DorisT said:


> Sorry to keep this thread going so long, but I read somewhere that messiness is a sign of a creative mind. I guess we're all creative! :thumbup:


Amen, sister!


----------



## Grandma Gail

I'm certainly into art, too. I'll be sure to use it as a convenient excuse. 
I love this teaparty. I've spent considerable time today catching up on the 30th, Easter and the 13th. Great fun! I wonder how long we can keep this one going.


----------



## Lurker 2

Grandma Gail said:


> I'm certainly into art, too. I'll be sure to use it as a convenient excuse.
> I love this teaparty. I've spent considerable time today catching up on the 30th, Easter and the 13th. Great fun! I wonder how long we can keep this one going.


talking of clutter, I have just managed to mis-place a whole needle roll, with my interchangeable circs. A change of perspective often helps- but to no avail in this case. I must stop fussing, they WILL turn up! [I hope].


----------



## HandyFamily

DorisT said:


> Sorry to keep this thread going so long, but I read somewhere that messiness is a sign of a creative mind. I guess we're all creative! :thumbup:


Yea, sure. If that was so, I should been a genius...
I really do hate cleaning...


----------



## Grandma Gail

talking of clutter, I have just managed to mis-place a whole needle roll, with my interchangeable circs. A change of perspective often helps- but to no avail in this case. I must stop fussing, they WILL turn up! [I hope].[/quote]

On occasion, I make the mistake of reorganizing and putting things away. All too often, I put things away so well that they don't reappear for months - usually when I'm looking for something else I've put away too well. I hope you find your needles soon. Because I've done that in the past, it may account for my having multiple sets of knitting needles and crochet hooks.


----------



## Lurker 2

Grandma Gail said:


> talking of clutter, I have just managed to mis-place a whole needle roll, with my interchangeable circs. A change of perspective often helps- but to no avail in this case. I must stop fussing, they WILL turn up! [I hope].


On occasion, I make the mistake of reorganizing and putting things away. All too often, I put things away so well that they don't reappear for months - usually when I'm looking for something else I've put away too well. I hope you find your needles soon. Because I've done that in the past, it may account for my having multiple sets of knitting needles and crochet hooks.[/quote]

Yes, they had turned up by tea time[the evening meal] That is the problem partly of having a lot to store, and partly having had to down-size several times!!


----------



## Della

dandylion said:


> August 9 for me. We'll have a good time  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!!! Mines the 11th. What's yours?
> 
> My SIL is Aug 8, my Brother and number2 daughter Aug 10...Party Time.....Della
Click to expand...


----------



## Della

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: :shock: Dave-Thanks Dave for the information.You learn alot about conflicts between countries and people! Frankly it does not surprise me about said country though! no wonder I don't see any French KP's unless I missed them. When we were in Germany I did have a dear friend named Anne there. Sweet,sweet lady.


A new member from France just joined, she is in the list today, well this KP Day....Della


----------



## Della

Go west, young man! I'm in Kitsap County, well situated to get to any of the shops I listed. As I mentioned to myfanwy, I'm really not well acquainted with the Seattle shops these days, but I have been gathering websites in case the urge to spend overcomes me. There's Little Yarns in West Seattle, Tricoter in Madison Park, and one somewhere near Sand Point (can't remember the name). I have no doubt there are quite a few others in the area; I just don't know which ones to recommend to you - yet.[/quote]

Here is a map finder that works pretty well, I found the closest yarn shop to me by using it and I did not know there was even one in North Platte.......Della

http://www.knitmap.com


----------



## Della

mjs said:


> I make yogurt from organic skim milk, the kind with more protein and calcium. It makes lovely thick yogurt with no additives.


May we have your method for making yogurt???
Please?......Della


----------



## mjs

Della said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make yogurt from organic skim milk, the kind with more protein and calcium. It makes lovely thick yogurt with no additives.
> 
> 
> 
> May we have your method for making yogurt???
> Please?......Della
Click to expand...

I heat a half gallon of milk in the microwave in a glass cup. I don't really see any reason to heat pasteurized milk to scalding because I have seen no difference in results. When the temperature is not above 120 put in 1/2 container of plain, vanilla or lemon Dannon yogurt. When it starts to cool off I give it a little zap on the lowest setting. Or if it gets cold before it sets, just heat it up to 100 or so and it will set. I figure it is ready when I see some whey. Takes six hours or so, so I'm usually leaving it in the microwave overnight.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> Della said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make yogurt from organic skim milk, the kind with more protein and calcium. It makes lovely thick yogurt with no additives.
> 
> 
> 
> May we have your method for making yogurt???
> Please?......Della
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heat a half gallon of milk in the microwave in a glass cup. I don't really see any reason to heat pasteurized milk to scalding because I have seen no difference in results. When the temperature is not above 120 put in 1/2 container of plain, vanilla or lemon Dannon yogurt. When it starts to cool off I give it a little zap on the lowest setting. Or if it gets cold before it sets, just heat it up to 100 or so and it will set. I figure it is ready when I see some whey. Takes six hours or so, so I'm usually leaving it in the microwave overnight.
Click to expand...

Lucky you, having organic milk. Have not seen any ever, up here. I use the packet yoghurt mix.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Della said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make yogurt from organic skim milk, the kind with more protein and calcium. It makes lovely thick yogurt with no additives.
> 
> 
> 
> May we have your method for making yogurt???
> Please?......Della
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heat a half gallon of milk in the microwave in a glass cup. I don't really see any reason to heat pasteurized milk to scalding because I have seen no difference in results. When the temperature is not above 120 put in 1/2 container of plain, vanilla or lemon Dannon yogurt. When it starts to cool off I give it a little zap on the lowest setting. Or if it gets cold before it sets, just heat it up to 100 or so and it will set. I figure it is ready when I see some whey. Takes six hours or so, so I'm usually leaving it in the microwave overnight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky you, having organic milk. Have not seen any ever, up here. I use the packet yoghurt mix.
Click to expand...

This milk is Farmland, made by Parmalat, which I think went bankrupt a few years ago and was maybe bought. Anyway, purple and black spots on the container. I tried making yogurt with the regular skim organic, not with more protein and calcium, and it did not make the thick creamy yogurt. You'd need some gelatin added to get that result I think. We are having more chances at organic even though in this rural area we don't have the famous stores that carry lots. I can get eggs and whole wheat flour produced organically locally, so I feel fortunate. It has been interesting to find what differences there are around the world even in English-speaking countries in the food products available.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Della said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make yogurt from organic skim milk, the kind with more protein and calcium. It makes lovely thick yogurt with no additives.
> 
> 
> 
> May we have your method for making yogurt???
> Please?......Della
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heat a half gallon of milk in the microwave in a glass cup. I don't really see any reason to heat pasteurized milk to scalding because I have seen no difference in results. When the temperature is not above 120 put in 1/2 container of plain, vanilla or lemon Dannon yogurt. When it starts to cool off I give it a little zap on the lowest setting. Or if it gets cold before it sets, just heat it up to 100 or so and it will set. I figure it is ready when I see some whey. Takes six hours or so, so I'm usually leaving it in the microwave overnight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky you, having organic milk. Have not seen any ever, up here. I use the packet yoghurt mix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This milk is Farmland, made by Parmalat, which I think went bankrupt a few years ago and was maybe bought. Anyway, purple and black spots on the container. I tried making yogurt with the regular skim organic, not with more protein and calcium, and it did not make the thick creamy yogurt. You'd need some gelatin added to get that result I think. We are having more chances at organic even though in this rural area we don't have the famous stores that carry lots. I can get eggs and whole wheat flour produced organically locally, so I feel fortunate. It has been interesting to find what differences there are around the world even in English-speaking countries in the food products available.
Click to expand...

Interesting is it not?!


----------



## DorisT

Della said:


> Go west, young man! I'm in Kitsap County, well situated to get to any of the shops I listed. As I mentioned to myfanwy, I'm really not well acquainted with the Seattle shops these days, but I have been gathering websites in case the urge to spend overcomes me. There's Little Yarns in West Seattle, Tricoter in Madison Park, and one somewhere near Sand Point (can't remember the name). I have no doubt there are quite a few others in the area; I just don't know which ones to recommend to you - yet.


Here is a map finder that works pretty well, I found the closest yarn shop to me by using it and I did not know there was even one in North Platte.......Della

http://www.knitmap.com[/quote]

Della, my younger son used to live in Silverdale and we've stayed at the Navy Lodge at Bangor Sub Base. I love that area!


----------



## mjs

DorisT said:


> Della said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go west, young man! I'm in Kitsap County, well situated to get to any of the shops I listed. As I mentioned to myfanwy, I'm really not well acquainted with the Seattle shops these days, but I have been gathering websites in case the urge to spend overcomes me. There's Little Yarns in West Seattle, Tricoter in Madison Park, and one somewhere near Sand Point (can't remember the name). I have no doubt there are quite a few others in the area; I just don't know which ones to recommend to you - yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a map finder that works pretty well, I found the closest yarn shop to me by using it and I did not know there was even one in North Platte.......Della
> 
> http://www.knitmap.com
Click to expand...

Della, my younger son used to live in Silverdale and we've stayed at the Navy Lodge at Bangor Sub Base. I love that area![/quote]

Oddly, they told me there was nothing near me, and there are three within thirty miles.


----------



## Della

Sorry, maybe they have to register? I do not know how it works. Maybe an e-mail to your locals or a suggestion when you next visit, could mean more business for them....Della

Here is a map finder that works pretty well, I found the closest yarn shop to me by using it and I did not know there was even one in North Platte.......Della

http://www.knitmap.com[/quote]

Della, my younger son used to live in Silverdale and we've stayed at the Navy Lodge at Bangor Sub Base. I love that area![/quote]

Oddly, they told me there was nothing near me, and there are three within thirty miles.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

Refering back to yoghurt, mjs, inevitably we don't have Dannon yoghurt, I am curious to know what the label reads. 
I know which yoghurt from what we have available, I would experiment with. I probably would try first with the packet Greek yoghurt, which I prefer.
An advantage with using my microwave would be that it does not go anywhere near my active yeast- I don't proove the bread EVER in the microwave. Not deliberate, but it does mean I have somewhere to keep yoghurt warm as it works, that is relatively yeast free.
I have never needed to use gelatine in yoghurt making- for years I used my largest pots, scalded the milk, and kept the mix warm in blankets- my work room in my old house was a double bedroom size- wonderful amount of space to have. Had good reasons for selling, to some extent I regret it, but at least I have not been caught up in the earthquaking... the little shopping centre, that we were nextdoor to, was built about 100 years ago when it was the tramline terminus. Double skin brick construction, and nothing has survived...



mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Della said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make yogurt from organic skim milk, the kind with more protein and calcium. It makes lovely thick yogurt with no additives.
> 
> 
> 
> May we have your method for making yogurt???
> Please?......Della
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heat a half gallon of milk in the microwave in a glass cup. I don't really see any reason to heat pasteurized milk to scalding because I have seen no difference in results. When the temperature is not above 120 put in 1/2 container of plain, vanilla or lemon Dannon yogurt. When it starts to cool off I give it a little zap on the lowest setting. Or if it gets cold before it sets, just heat it up to 100 or so and it will set. I figure it is ready when I see some whey. Takes six hours or so, so I'm usually leaving it in the microwave overnight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky you, having organic milk. Have not seen any ever, up here. I use the packet yoghurt mix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This milk is Farmland, made by Parmalat, which I think went bankrupt a few years ago and was maybe bought. Anyway, purple and black spots on the container. I tried making yogurt with the regular skim organic, not with more protein and calcium, and it did not make the thick creamy yogurt. You'd need some gelatin added to get that result I think. We are having more chances at organic even though in this rural area we don't have the famous stores that carry lots. I can get eggs and whole wheat flour produced organically locally, so I feel fortunate. It has been interesting to find what differences there are around the world even in English-speaking countries in the food products available.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> Refering back to yoghurt, mjs, inevitably we don't have Dannon yoghurt, I am curious to know what the label reads.
> I know which yoghurt from what we have available, I would experiment with. I probably would try first with the packet Greek yoghurt, which I prefer.
> An advantage with using my microwave would be that it does not go anywhere near my active yeast- I don't proove the bread EVER in the microwave. Not deliberate, but it does mean I have somewhere to keep yoghurt warm as it works, that is relatively yeast free.
> I have never needed to use gelatine in yoghurt making- for years I used my largest pots, scalded the milk, and kept the mix warm in blankets- my work room in my old house was a double bedroom size- wonderful amount of space to have. Had good reasons for selling, to some extent I regret it, but at least I have not been caught up in the earthquaking... the little shopping centre, that we were nextdoor to, was built about 100 years ago when it was the tramline terminus. Double skin brick construction, and nothing has survived...
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Della said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make yogurt from organic skim milk, the kind with more protein and calcium. It makes lovely thick yogurt with no additives.
> 
> 
> 
> May we have your method for making yogurt???
> Please?......Della
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heat a half gallon of milk in the microwave in a glass cup. I don't really see any reason to heat pasteurized milk to scalding because I have seen no difference in results. When the temperature is not above 120 put in 1/2 container of plain, vanilla or lemon Dannon yogurt. When it starts to cool off I give it a little zap on the lowest setting. Or if it gets cold before it sets, just heat it up to 100 or so and it will set. I figure it is ready when I see some whey. Takes six hours or so, so I'm usually leaving it in the microwave overnight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky you, having organic milk. Have not seen any ever, up here. I use the packet yoghurt mix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This milk is Farmland, made by Parmalat, which I think went bankrupt a few years ago and was maybe bought. Anyway, purple and black spots on the container. I tried making yogurt with the regular skim organic, not with more protein and calcium, and it did not make the thick creamy yogurt. You'd need some gelatin added to get that result I think. We are having more chances at organic even though in this rural area we don't have the famous stores that carry lots. I can get eggs and whole wheat flour produced organically locally, so I feel fortunate. It has been interesting to find what differences there are around the world even in English-speaking countries in the food products available.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I used to put the yogurt in the oven with the light on. That kept it at the right temperature, but the oven went so I had to have an alternative. Without gelatin the yogurt set, but I blender it with fruit, and the gelatin allowed it to set at little afterwards. I use Dannon because that is convenient. All you really need is something with live culture and, for me, not highly flavored. Though I have used coffee with no problems.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Refering back to yoghurt, mjs, inevitably we don't have Dannon yoghurt, I am curious to know what the label reads.
> I know which yoghurt from what we have available, I would experiment with. I probably would try first with the packet Greek yoghurt, which I prefer.
> An advantage with using my microwave would be that it does not go anywhere near my active yeast- I don't proove the bread EVER in the microwave. Not deliberate, but it does mean I have somewhere to keep yoghurt warm as it works, that is relatively yeast free.
> I have never needed to use gelatine in yoghurt making- for years I used my largest pots, scalded the milk, and kept the mix warm in blankets- my work room in my old house was a double bedroom size- wonderful amount of space to have. Had good reasons for selling, to some extent I regret it, but at least I have not been caught up in the earthquaking... the little shopping centre, that we were nextdoor to, was built about 100 years ago when it was the tramline terminus. Double skin brick construction, and nothing has survived...
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Della said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make yogurt from organic skim milk, the kind with more protein and calcium. It makes lovely thick yogurt with no additives.
> 
> 
> 
> May we have your method for making yogurt???
> Please?......Della
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heat a half gallon of milk in the microwave in a glass cup. I don't really see any reason to heat pasteurized milk to scalding because I have seen no difference in results. When the temperature is not above 120 put in 1/2 container of plain, vanilla or lemon Dannon yogurt. When it starts to cool off I give it a little zap on the lowest setting. Or if it gets cold before it sets, just heat it up to 100 or so and it will set. I figure it is ready when I see some whey. Takes six hours or so, so I'm usually leaving it in the microwave overnight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky you, having organic milk. Have not seen any ever, up here. I use the packet yoghurt mix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This milk is Farmland, made by Parmalat, which I think went bankrupt a few years ago and was maybe bought. Anyway, purple and black spots on the container. I tried making yogurt with the regular skim organic, not with more protein and calcium, and it did not make the thick creamy yogurt. You'd need some gelatin added to get that result I think. We are having more chances at organic even though in this rural area we don't have the famous stores that carry lots. I can get eggs and whole wheat flour produced organically locally, so I feel fortunate. It has been interesting to find what differences there are around the world even in English-speaking countries in the food products available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to put the yogurt in the oven with the light on. That kept it at the right temperature, but the oven went so I had to have an alternative. Without gelatin the yogurt set, but I blender it with fruit, and the gelatin allowed it to set at little afterwards. I use Dannon because that is convenient. All you really need is something with live culture and, for me, not highly flavored. Though I have used coffee with no problems.
Click to expand...

thanks, the oven is out of the question of course because of using it for the bread-making!!...


----------



## Lurker 2

Grandma Gail said:


> talking of clutter, I have just managed to mis-place a whole needle roll, with my interchangeable circs. A change of perspective often helps- but to no avail in this case. I must stop fussing, they WILL turn up! [I hope].


On occasion, I make the mistake of reorganizing and putting things away. All too often, I put things away so well that they don't reappear for months - usually when I'm looking for something else I've put away too well. I hope you find your needles soon. Because I've done that in the past, it may account for my having multiple sets of knitting needles and crochet hooks.[/quote]

when I did locate it, I remembered that I had ventured out with it, expecting a long wait for the doctor. Had a most interesting conversation with a young man, a gang member judging by his tattoos, who was quite impressed with the engineering, and the whole process of circular knitting...


----------



## darowil

I bought myself some sets of crochet hooks a few months ago, had them in my cupboard but now I have no idea where they are- and I may have used 1 hook. Fortunately they were cheap ones as I don't do much crochet work so just wanted some small hooks for occasional use. But no idea why I would have taken them out the cupboard and therefore no idea where to look. And they haven't turned up anywhere either. Beginning to think I must have taken them away with me for some reason and left them behind. Maybe if I buy some more the missing ones will turn up. Remembered why I wanted small ones- thought I might try crocheted socks. Not sure that they would have the give of knitted ones.


----------



## Lurker 2

as Fale would say 'talofae' which translates roughly as 'love, and I understand your problem'



darowil said:


> I bought myself some sets of crochet hooks a few months ago, had them in my cupboard but now I have no idea where they are- and I may have used 1 hook. Fortunately they were cheap ones as I don't do much crochet work so just wanted some small hooks for occasional use. But no idea why I would have taken them out the cupboard and therefore no idea where to look. And they haven't turned up anywhere either. Beginning to think I must have taken them away with me for some reason and left them behind. Maybe if I buy some more the missing ones will turn up. Remembered why I wanted small ones- thought I might try crocheted socks. Not sure that they would have the give of knitted ones.


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: myfanwy--anymore -seems alot of people have tattoo's all over their bodies. DH had an accident, so by the time it was all cleaned up I was wide awake. Not sure why this happened-but kinda use to it now. So I'm up until I get sleepy aain. It's 12:04 qm now and we have to leave in the morning and drive to Madison, WI. to VA Drs. So hopefully sleep will come soon. :-(


----------



## Lurker 2

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: myfanwy--anymore -seems alot of people have tattoo's all over their bodies. DH had an accident, so by the time it was all cleaned up I was wide awake. Not sure why this happened-but kinda use to it now. So I'm up until I get sleepy aain. It's 12:04 qm now and we have to leave in the morning and drive to Madison, WI. to VA Drs. So hopefully sleep will come soon. :-(


he met up with an older man, with an identical tattoo on his neck- that is why I think it was gang related- the Samoan pe'a or Matai tatau, is from the rib cage to the knee, and is very intricate, I can assure you!! 
Hope by the time you get to read this, that you are well rested!


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( So far no luck, but I think I'm getting there. Had to change bedding. He was asleep when it came on. One of those things.It's been a while since this happened. The weather here has been pretty pleasant, little on the cool side. Saw my grandchildren yesterday. Fred had to have his treatment, and the Drs. office is very close by the skaing ring, so we stopped by. My GD has her pre-juvenille moves test this sunday. I hope she passes. sometimes they don't the first time, but I'm speaking positive that she will pass!!


----------



## Lurker 2

mmmm, good luck for you and GD. don't forget to rest!


----------



## Marianne818

carol's gifts said:


> :-( So far no luck, but I think I'm getting there. Had to change bedding. He was asleep when it came on. One of those things.It's been a while since this happened. The weather here has been pretty pleasant, little on the cool side. Saw my grandchildren yesterday. Fred had to have his treatment, and the Drs. office is very close by the skaing ring, so we stopped by. My GD has her pre-juvenille moves test this sunday. I hope she passes. sometimes they don't the first time, but I'm speaking positive that she will pass!!


I have this problem with Mom, finally convinced her to wear the Depends overnight it helps a lot! During the day is another subject, she refuses to wear them except at night. I got in a tizzy one day and put one of her dogs puppy pads under her, that seemed to work so found the adult pads on Amazon and now not as many sheet changing are required! She has a hospital bed and we luckily had put a waterproof cover over the mattress. The thin mattress that came with the bed was horrible, so invested in a quality one to replace it. When she is able she uses the rails to help her move around in the bed and the electric bed adjustments are a life saver (or back saver) for me! 
Hope Fred does well at his appointments, pray that you get some much needed rest as well! Take care of you in all this, it is very important also! 
Keeping you in our prayers,
Marianne


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :-( So far no luck, but I think I'm getting there. Had to change bedding. He was asleep when it came on. One of those things.It's been a while since this happened. The weather here has been pretty pleasant, little on the cool side. Saw my grandchildren yesterday. Fred had to have his treatment, and the Drs. office is very close by the skaing ring, so we stopped by. My GD has her pre-juvenille moves test this sunday. I hope she passes. sometimes they don't the first time, but I'm speaking positive that she will pass!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have this problem with Mom, finally convinced her to wear the Depends overnight it helps a lot! During the day is another subject, she refuses to wear them except at night. I got in a tizzy one day and put one of her dogs puppy pads under her, that seemed to work so found the adult pads on Amazon and now not as many sheet changing are required! She has a hospital bed and we luckily had put a waterproof cover over the mattress. The thin mattress that came with the bed was horrible, so invested in a quality one to replace it. When she is able she uses the rails to help her move around in the bed and the electric bed adjustments are a life saver (or back saver) for me!
> Hope Fred does well at his appointments, pray that you get some much needed rest as well! Take care of you in all this, it is very important also!
> Keeping you in our prayers,
> Marianne
Click to expand...

I just lost a long reply to you both, KP can be a bit frustrating when this happens. I had been expaining how I use Baking Soda to mop up the aquatic accidents that occur on carpet, as ours inevitably do at present. Have no easy remedy for the other kind of accident, can appreciate how necessary 'draw sheets' and mattress protectors are. I nursed my Mum for nine months, through 84-85. She was only 75 but had the Multi infarc variety with the small strokes.
She had collapsed with a pretty major stoke, but it was her memory that went- no paralysis (sp?). Life would have been far better for her had they not revived her, but that is common medically these days . People including the doctor were trying to make me put her in a home. But I am glad to say I held out against them, and she died at home [in the bath] but that could not have been better, because she was so scared of going 'dirty'. 
Two elderly people who have been significant in my life both in their 90's are very close to passing at this moment. I am so glad I found out while they are still here, rather than being told of a funeral.
My thoughts and prayers are with you both. Just trying to say I do understand to some extent what you are both going through.


----------



## Marianne818

Thank you Myfanwy, Mom has what they call micro-strokes, her BP will skyrocket into the high 290/120, but will only last for a few seconds, then it will drop down to 80/30, but then will return to normal. They have not been able to figure out the causes, has been happening now for almost 6 yrs. Until 2 yrs ago, she was able to live a normal life with aid of cane or walker, of course she had to give up her driving which was a major loss for her independence. My brother passed away 3 yrs ago, they had lived close by each other, after his passing I moved Mom from Texas to live with me. I retired with disability last year so am able to care for her full time now. The strokes are getting progressively worse, her falls luckily are not breaking bones, but I bring her to the ER as a precaution. We were admitted again last night, want to observe for at least 72 hrs as she once again tried to get up on her own and fell. She hates to bother me especially when I go to bed, she has learned to unplug the monitor with her reaching aide, if I plug it where she can't reach it I cannot hear her moves. I guess I am going to have to make a bed area in the room with her, we both need our privacy to read and so forth so this is a major decision. I trust in prayers is all we have for now, she is smiling and is loving the attention that the nurses are providing. All is good for now!


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: MyFanwy & Marianne--Yes I did have a mattress protector as well as another fitted sheet under that. Fortunately it did not make it to the fitted sheet underneath. Yes He does use the depends at night, but without noticing when he changed into his PJ's he tool it off and I did not notice untill after the fact. He has been wearing one for quite a while, to avoid accidents. He also does not like to be dirty-which I can't blame him.Sorry for those who may read this , and does not have to be a caregiver to someone--it means a lot just ot have a sounding block. He did get a great report from the ear dr. today. He had very little wax build up . His ears looked real good.He only goes in every six months now that they have them cleaned up. I'm going to bed early--really need it tonight.


----------



## Marianne818

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: MyFanwy & Marianne--Yes I did have a mattress protector as well as another fitted sheet under that. Fortunately it did not make it to the fitted sheet underneath. Yes He does use the depends at night, but without noticing when he changed into his PJ's he tool it off and I did not notice untill after the fact. He has been wearing one for quite a while, to avoid accidents. He also does not like to be dirty-which I can't blame him.Sorry for those who may read this , and does not have to be a caregiver to someone--it means a lot just ot have a sounding block. He did get a great report from the ear dr. today. He had very little wax build up . His ears looked real good.He only goes in every six months now that they have them cleaned up. I'm going to bed early--really need it tonight.


I pray you got some much needed rest!! Great news about the ears, my hubby had that problem also. 
Take care, keeping you in prayers


----------

